# The Intrepid: Episode 1 (Pilot) The Walls Have Eyes!



## Silverthunder (Nov 7, 2022)

(ooc: first one's always a bit long! Don't worry about trying to match either. If you don't know your exact job, just act naturally) @Mambi @Firuthi Dragovic @Marius Merganser @Universe 

The stuffy interior was only temporary. The rickety transport shuttle was lined on either side with windows for passengers, giving everyone an optimal view of the small convoy as it ascended from the planet. A bumpy ride, to be sure, but these weren't the official compliment of shuttles from the Intrepid, only local ones. 

People leaned over and turned to the right bank of windows, hoping to glance the ship in person. 

And there it was. 

The Intrepid, a massive capitol ship loitering just above in the vacuum of space, super imposed on the background of two small green moons. It was by no means the largest ship ever built, but it was by far the largest international research vessel, built by the combined cooperation of almost all nation states across the galaxy. That alone was probably a far greater feat than its size, add on the most advanced technology, research centers, and facilities the galaxy had ever... publicly... known, and it was a marvel hidden in an altruistic package. 

It was a small city, designed with one singular purpose. To venture forth, _outside_ of its home galaxy, and return to tell the tale. To pass through terrain so inhospitable, so unimaginably vast, that not even magic nor interdimensional travel could appropriately do the deed. 

It had a very... blue aesthetic. 

The shuttles began their approach towards the bow of the ship. Placed between the city superstructure and the raised upper bow section, were three large hanger bays. The shuttles followed their particularly assigned paths, until they came to a rough landing. 

The passengers, all excited, began to rise with their duffle bags and backpacks in hand, jockeying to be the first off the shuttle and into their new home. 

"This is crazy right?" someone whispered excitedly. 

Another just shrugged, "it's not that big a deal, honestly."

"You know," a third spoke up from the rear of the shuttle, "we might never come back."

There were some nervous chuckles, and some excited hooting, as the future crew of the Intrepid disembarked, and stepped out into the hanger bay. 

The bay was awash with activity, engineers working hard on putting together recently acquired craft, loaders hauling crates to and fro, and hundreds of folks pouring out of the shuttle convoy. 

"Any engineers in here, fall in with me!" A human from the Ascendancy in an orange and black jumpsuit shouted up ahead, "Everyone else speak with my friend here and he'll tell you where you need to go!" 

Standing beside the human was a tall gangly synthetic creature, skin like a white rough wetsuit, no eyes, but with two horn like protrusions at the back of its head. It looked like more a mockery of a dragon than anything else. A creation of the Consortium no doubt. 

"Please do not doddle, there are many of you and few of me," the synthetic stated, taking a clipboard from a tall rabbit who approached him from behind. "If you do not know where you belong, please speak with me."

There were others of course, but they were just the closest crew members beckoning others to them. 

"Don't worry, I think most of these folks are engineers anyways," the human assured him.


----------



## Universe (Nov 7, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> (ooc: first one's always a bit long! Don't worry about trying to match either. If you don't know your exact job, just act naturally) @Mambi @Firuthi Dragovic @Marius Merganser @Universe
> 
> The stuffy interior was only temporary. The rickety transport shuttle was lined on either side with windows for passengers, giving everyone an optimal view of the small convoy as it ascended from the planet. A bumpy ride, to be sure, but these weren't the official compliment of shuttles from the Intrepid, only local ones.
> 
> ...


*I stepped forwards part of the celestial dragon military*


----------



## Universe (Nov 7, 2022)

“Okay you can do this”


----------



## Universe (Nov 7, 2022)

“Where am I needed?”


----------



## Universe (Nov 7, 2022)

“I’m Universe Celestial”


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Nov 7, 2022)

_A grey and brown furred Frean, a bipedal species with a strong resemblance of an Earth wolf, steps nervously up to the human who called for engineers. He straightens his uniform, on which his name tag reads Heep Kapuro. He's young, likely a new graduate on his first job, and hs some simple cyan markings dyed into his fur, something deemed necessary by his culture.
He snaps to attention.
"_Engineer Kapuro, reporting."


----------



## Universe (Nov 7, 2022)

“where do I go I signed up for security?”


----------



## Universe (Nov 7, 2022)

*I asked trying not to read his mind*


----------



## Universe (Nov 7, 2022)

“Sorry it’s a celestial dragon telepathy thing”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 7, 2022)

The goose was anxious.  Here he was, having successfully applied and gotten through the tests to be a junior engineer... and yet the very idea that he'd be a part of history on such a massive vessel was extremely difficult to believe.

He adjusted his jacket and picked up his bags in his four hands as the shuttle landed.  The Rukbatian - a species of four-armed (four-winged?) waterfowl, in this case similar to a Canada goose - was a bit patient, letting some of the others disembark before he did.

Among the beings disembarking from the ship he noticed a few ducks and their attire, noticeably their lack of decent leggings.  He looked down at the jumpsuit under his jacket.  He hoped the ducks weren't trying to go as engineers.  It didn't matter if waterfowl culture across the galaxy considered pants unnecessary - machine lubricants and waterproof feathers didn't mix, he'd had run-ins with that very issue multiple times.

As he approached the human in the orange and black jumpsuit, he saw a few strange shadows on some of the new ship crew... including the muscly dragon mentioning security.

_<<Strange... I'm getting self-hypnotic defects in this rig again.>>_ the goose thought.

He approached the human at last.

"Junior Engineer Dorian Branta, reporting."

_((Greater than/less than signs will represent inner thoughts.  If he ever gets actual telepathy in a later episode, I may use different symbols for that.))

((And yes, the specific thing about waterfowl and pants is in reference to things Marius has mentioned elsewhere.))_


----------



## Universe (Nov 7, 2022)

“I’m supposed be here for security”


----------



## Silverthunder (Nov 7, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I’m supposed be here for security”


 "Commander Universe," the synthetic creature confirmed, looking up from his digital display, "Lieutenant Black Fang is waiting in hanger eighteen to help you settle in." 

He gestured behind him to one of the dozens of bays lining the hanger with various ships birthed within. A tall burly crocodilid with a bright red main running from  between his eyes to the tip of his tail spotted Universe, and waved to him, starting to make his way over to the dragon. 

The security officer was adorned in a bright white and light blue suit with padded armor and quite a few pockets, along with a belt sporting a sturdy looking sidearm. He carried a vicious medieval styled spacer helmet under his arms. 

"Commander," the croc bowed to Universe, speaking in a memorable soft yet deep voice, "You must be Universe, correct?"


----------



## Silverthunder (Nov 7, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> _A grey and brown furred Frean, a bipedal species with a strong resemblance of an Earth wolf, steps nervously up to the human who called for engineers. He straightens his uniform, on which his name tag reads Heep Kapuro. He's young, likely a new graduate on his first job, and wears a thin sword at his side and has some simple cyan markings dyed into his fur, both things deemed necessary by his culture.
> He snaps to attention.
> "_Engineer Kapuro, reporting."





Firuthi Dragovic said:


> The goose was anxious.  Here he was, having successfully applied and gotten through the tests to be a junior engineer... and yet the very idea that he'd be a part of history on such a massive vessel was extremely difficult to believe.
> 
> He adjusted his jacket and picked up his bags in his four hands as the shuttle landed.  The Rukbatian - a species of four-armed (four-winged?) waterfowl, in this case similar to a Canada goose - was a bit patient, letting some of the others disembark before he did.
> 
> ...



He nodded to the avian and the wolf, crossing his arms as more engineers gathered behind them and around the human. It was quite the hodgepodge of folks, in all manner of clothing, from garish civilian attire to crisp military fatigues, provided by their respective consulates to give off the best impression of their homeland of course.

"Interesting makeup..." he lamented.

He began rattling off names with a gruff voice, pointing them to the different hanger bays where the engineers were forming up with their future teams. After a short while, the hanger buzzing with talk and excited voices, Kapuro, Dorian, and about forty others remained around the human.

He lowered his clipboard to see who was left. "Alright... good. The rest of you are with my team. You'll-"

The officer stared at Dorian for a moment. " You're wearing pants? I thought- neverminde-"

"Alright you lot!" he began, "I don't know where you came from, what you believe in, or what you've done in the past, but you're mine now! You serve the Intrepid in all its mechanical workings! Understood!?"

There were a few uncertain glances and the typical quiet that came with being new to something like this.

"Sound off! I run a tight shift here, is that understood!?" 

"Pff... someone's on a little powertrip..." A feline next to Kapuro whispered


----------



## Universe (Nov 7, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Commander Universe," the synthetic creature confirmed, looking up from his digital display, "Lieutenant Black Fang is waiting in hanger eighteen to help you settle in."
> 
> He gestured behind him to one of the dozens of bays lining the hanger with various ships birthed within. A tall burly crocodilid with a bright red main running from  between his eyes to the tip of his tail spotted Universe, and waved to him, starting to make his way over to the dragon.
> 
> ...


“Affirmative”


----------



## Marius Merganser (Nov 7, 2022)

_Marius dexterously weaved his way through the crowd to the human in the orange jump suit with his bag over his shoulder.
He stopped short in line with the other engineers, dropped his bag, and gave the human a quick salute, hoping he wasn't late.

His uniform was pristine.  Well, the shirt was at least, since he wasn't wearing any pants, as ducks were known not to do.   He nodded to the wolf and goose with a smile and awaited further instruction._


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 7, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> He nodded to the avian and the wolf, crossing his arms as more engineers gathered behind them and around the human. It was quite the hodgepodge of folks, in all manner of clothing, from garish civilian attire to crisp military fatigues, provided by their respective consulates to give off the best impression of their homeland of course.
> 
> "Interesting makeup..." he lamented.
> 
> ...


"Sir yes sir!"

Standing at attention with four wings' full of bags was not easy, but Dorian tried.

"And the pants, officer... are because I found out the hard way in my earlier years that machine lubricants are not kind to my natural waterproofing.  I've had repair jobs where I have no time to fuss about such things, so protecting my feathers became the best option."


----------



## Universe (Nov 7, 2022)

“Do you have a uniform for me?”


----------



## Universe (Nov 7, 2022)

*I stood at attention*


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Nov 7, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Pff... someone's on a little powertrip..." A feline next to Kapuro whispered


"You don't know what a power trip is until you meet the instructors at KiKiret Acadamy. I'd much rather this guy," _Heep mutters back._


----------



## Universe (Nov 7, 2022)

*I was wondering what I would wear and if it would fit*


----------



## Silverthunder (Nov 7, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Affirmative”



"Well met, I'm Lieutenant Black Fang, Kolal battlemaster, and your second in command," the lizard explained. "Please, with me. We have a busy schedule ahead of us. The ship's still in the process of undergoing trials, now's the time to work out any kinks. For us, that means ensuring law and order, and establishing best practices. In other words, how best to protect the crew."

He gestured for Universe to follow  him as he began to walk with the dragon across the large busy bay. "Ours is a unique task, given the design of the ship. It's a primarily research vessel, meaning there are many labs and workshops working on various projects, not to mention the private labs... it's our job to verify what they're doing doesn't threaten the ship, on top of the usual law enforcement duties."

"And, don't worry, we have several uniforms and loadouts for you to examine." He assured Universe. "One in particular, curtesy of the Consortium, if you're partial to nanites."


----------



## Silverthunder (Nov 7, 2022)

Marius Merganser said:


> Marius dexterously weaved his way through the crowd to the human in the orange jump suit with his bag over his shoulder.
> He stopped short in line with the other engineers, dropped his bag, and gave the human a quick salute, hoping he wasn't late.
> 
> His uniform was pristine. Well, the shirt was at least, since he wasn't wearing any pants, as ducks were known not to do. He nodded to the wolf and goose with a smile and awaited further instruction.



The Sr. Engineer looked up as Marius entered the crowd of mini engineers. "Hmm... you look too clean to be one of mine..."

He looked over his roster again, perhaps with crew headshots as well. "Ah, there you are. Looks like you're retail and custodial."

"Ha ha! What a kidder!" A slug rabbit appeared behind Marius and grabbed his wing to pull him aside, covered head to toe in their black and blue tight environmental suit of course, with the egg shaped pack on its back.

"Please, this way sir. Marius Merganser correct?" He asked, voice muffled by  his mask.


Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Sir yes sir!"
> 
> Standing at attention with four wings' full of bags was not easy, but Dorian tried.
> 
> "And the pants, officer... are because I found out the hard way in my earlier years that machine lubricants are not kind to my natural waterproofing.  I've had repair jobs where I have no time to fuss about such things, so protecting my feathers became the best option."





The_Happiest_Husky said:


> "You don't know what a power trip is until you meet the instructors at KiKiret Acadamy. I'd much rather this guy," _Heep mutters back._



"Ha, don't we all?" The Sr. Engineer chuckled at Dorian's explanation, "well, not the feather part. Good on ya sol- ah, ensign."

Dorien's sir yes sir caused the group to stand up straighter and reply in kind, though not simultaneously. 

"Look, the engineers of any ship are its lifeblood. We are what not only keep this thing moving, but moving smoothly. There's no slacking off, no downtime while on the clock, and no cutting corners... every inch of this ship deserves the same focus and attention. And love. Make sure you give her all the love you got. Err- metaphorically you know, please don't make this weird." He explained, rubbing the back of his head. 

"The ship is divided for us engineers into about forty section. You lot, have been chosen... for Section One... and I, Serif-perrin Torry... Spit for short, am your section commander. You weren't chosen because you're good at fixing a specific things, you were chosen for Section One because you're good at figuring out how to fix weird things." He cleared his throat. 

"Alright enough monologuing. I'll show you all to our section workshop, and from their we can assign quarters." He turned and waved for the group of around forty or so to follow. 

"Uh- sir, can't we drop our things of at our quarters first? My stuff is kind of heavy?" The cat beside Heep called out, but Spit simply ignored him, causing the feline to sigh and turn to Heep. 

"Much rather him hu? And what exactly was your academy like? Couldn't have been that bad." The cat groused to the wolf like creature.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Nov 7, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Much rather him hu? And what exactly was your academy like? Couldn't have been that bad." The cat groused to the wolf like creature.


"It was boot camp and academy rolled into one. Extremely prestigious, but also extremely harsh, especially on someone like me from a backwater world. Get out of line? You're now dueling your instructor, and he's lightyears more skilled than you."
_Heep straightens his uniform again. Seems like it's a bit of a nervous tic for him._
"I'm technically a member of the Frean Confederacy's military, same as likely every other Frean who's on this ship. We're just not under military jurisdiction anymore, being assigned here."


----------



## Marius Merganser (Nov 7, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> The Sr. Engineer looked up as Marius entered the crowd of mini engineers. "Hmm... you look too clean to be one of mine..."



"Thank you, sir!"
_The duck stood at attention, pleased that his maroon, double-breasted shirt with gold buttons and gold trim on the collar and sleeves made a good impression. It was his formal dress uniform and he always thought it looked pretty sharp.
_


Silverthunder said:


> He looked over his roster again, perhaps with crew headshots as well. "Ah, there you are. Looks like you're retail and custodial."
> 
> "Ha ha! What a kidder!" A slug rabbit appeared behind Marius and grabbed his wing to pull him aside, covered head to toe in their black and blue tight environmental suit of course, with the egg shaped pack on its back.
> 
> "Please, this way sir. Marius Merganser correct?" He asked, voice muffled by  his mask.



"Yes, sir."  
_Marius grabbed his bag and practically leapt to catch up, eager to get away from the human after he mentioned 'custodial'.
_
"Custodial, sir?  My first commission was junior engineer first class on a garbage scow, but that was years ago and I've worked my way up to serve on transports and freighters and I was a junior flight engineer on the SS Cygnus.  That ship was lost, but not until long after I disembarked and I can assure you, it wasn't because of flight control failure! Uh, where are we going?"


----------



## Universe (Nov 8, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Well met, I'm Lieutenant Black Fang, Kolal battlemaster, and your second in command," the lizard explained. "Please, with me. We have a busy schedule ahead of us. The ship's still in the process of undergoing trials, now's the time to work out any kinks. For us, that means ensuring law and order, and establishing best practices. In other words, how best to protect the crew."
> 
> He gestured for Universe to follow  him as he began to walk with the dragon across the large busy bay. "Ours is a unique task, given the design of the ship. It's a primarily research vessel, meaning there are many labs and workshops working on various projects, not to mention the private labs... it's our job to verify what they're doing doesn't threaten the ship, on top of the usual law enforcement duties."
> 
> "And, don't worry, we have several uniforms and loadouts for you to examine." He assured Universe. "One in particular, curtesy of the Consortium, if you're partial to nanites."


“Nanites now we’re talking” *I said following him across the ship*


----------



## Universe (Nov 8, 2022)

“Understood anything else I need to know?”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 8, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Ha, don't we all?" The Sr. Engineer chuckled at Dorian's explanation, "well, not the feather part. Good on ya sol- ah, ensign."
> 
> Dorien's sir yes sir caused the group to stand up straighter and reply in kind, though not simultaneously.
> 
> ...


_<<Fix weird things, huh?  I guess that work on deciphering my cyber-rig paid off.  I wonder how long it'll be before I get these defects under control?>>_

Dorian tried not to think too much more about the rig as he followed Spit.  He was going to have to carry his bags a while longer, but it was fine.


----------



## Universe (Nov 8, 2022)

*I kept walking not phased as I had fought in wars before*


----------



## Universe (Nov 8, 2022)

*I was even limping a bit*


----------



## Silverthunder (Nov 8, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Understood anything else I need to know?”



"Quite a bit." Blackfang replied, stepping aside as they entered a tramway station, which presumably spanned the length of the vessel. He made a polite gesture for Universe to enter first. 

"The First Mate and Captain will likely wish to meet with you, but you might also wish to adress your security team. Which would you prefer to do first?" He asked as the boarded the tram with about three dozen other folks.


----------



## Universe (Nov 8, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Quite a bit." Blackfang replied, stepping aside as they entered a tramway station, which presumably spanned the length of the vessel. He made a polite gesture for Universe to enter first.
> 
> "The First Mate and Captain will likely wish to meet with you, but you might also wish to adress your security team. Which would you prefer to do first?" He asked as the boarded the tram with about three dozen other folks.


“I can meet with the captain first” *I said entering the tram*


----------



## Silverthunder (Nov 8, 2022)

Marius Merganser said:


> "Thank you, sir!"
> _The duck stood at attention, pleased that his maroon, double-breasted shirt with gold buttons and gold trim on the collar and sleeves made a good impression. It was his formal dress uniform and he always thought it looked pretty sharp._
> 
> 
> ...



"No no, ignore him..." the slug rabbit grumbled, "you're not a greaseball or a snipe. You, are with the bridge team! No need to waste your intellect twisting bolts or scrubbing fuel from a leaky pipe, you're being assigned to Astrogation. Bridge team members generally preform duel rolls, to ensure seamless transition, in the event one of your colleagues can't preform theirs..."

"Ah, well, you and one other," he replied, looking around and standing on the tips of his toes to try in vain to see over the crowds, "someone named @Mambi ? Well, anyway, your task specifically will be one of the vaunted Helmsmen! In addition to calibrating navigational and console to engine control systems, naturally. Don't worry, there's an entire team at your back I assure you."


----------



## Silverthunder (Nov 8, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> "It was boot camp and academy rolled into one. Extremely prestigious, but also extremely harsh, especially on someone like me from a backwater world. Get out of line? You're now dueling your instructor, and he's lightyears more skilled than you."
> _Heep straightens his uniform again. Seems like it's a bit of a nervous tic for him._
> "I'm technically a member of the Frean Confederacy's military, same as likely every other Frean who's on this ship. We're just not under military jurisdiction anymore, being assigned here."





Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _<<Fix weird things, huh?  I guess that work on deciphering my cyber-rig paid off.  I wonder how long it'll be before I get these defects under control?>>_
> 
> Dorian tried not to think too much more about the rig as he followed Spit.  He was going to have to carry his bags a while longer, but it was fine.



Spit took his team of forty to the gigantic tramway station that spanned the length of the ship, currently being boarded by a throng of other new crewmen ready and excited to get under way. It was clean, pristine, there were real genuine potted plants! One of the crew was even putting up what must have been a poster which must have been made by themselves.

Spit scoffed at the poster...

"Well, this ain't like the Navy son." Spit replied to Heep, interjecting into their conversation. "Don't know much about your folks, but the Empire didn't have beurocracy or feel good stuff like you'll see around here. This place even has a damn park..."

He stepped aside to usher the engineers onto the tram, waiting until they were all on before stepping up himself. As the train began to lurch forward, Spit placed a hand on one of Dorien's shoulders.

"Now where are you from? What's your story?" He asked the strange avian.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 8, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> Spit took his team of forty to the gigantic tramway station that spanned the length of the ship, currently being boarded by a throng of other new crewmen ready and excited to get under way. It was clean, pristine, there were real genuine potted plants! One of the crew was even putting up what must have been a poster which must have been made by themselves.
> 
> Spit scoffed at the poster...
> 
> ...


"I'm from the Rukbat territories."

Dorian did not feel uneasy about having a hand on one of his shoulders.

"There's generally three kinds of us - to make this easier I'll simply refer to them as ducks, geese, and swans.  Swans make up most of the military.  Ducks are generally civilian-only.  Geese do both equally.  I'm a goose... and civilian through and through.  I've heard stories of what can go on during military voyages... I'd have a hard time in a situation like that."

Dorian put a hand to the side of his face.

"I got interested in working engineering after seeing a couple of ducks with cranial rigs.  You usually only see them in the military around our part of the galaxy, but here were civilian-grade implants, able to assist with and correct a lot of issues!  I studied them and got to fixing them as best as I could, and it just branched from there into all kinds of repair work.  To the point where I could get the better jobs... but only if I got a cranial rig of my own.  I don't know whether I got lucky or unlucky, but the rig shows me odd shadows on folks sometimes, and that's not normal for these rigs.  I've just accepted these self-hypnotic defects in the rig because that's how I got my better-paying work, and try to fix the issue on my off-time sometimes.  Much as I want to clear them up, can't let the things distract me from the job at hand."


----------



## Marius Merganser (Nov 8, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "No no, ignore him..." the slug rabbit grumbled, "you're not a greaseball or a snipe. You, are with the bridge team!



_<The duck spun around with joy as he kept pace with the slug rabbit, failing to compose himself from the excitement. After all these years, he made it to the bridge of a capitol ship.>_



Silverthunder said:


> No need to waste your intellect twisting bolts or scrubbing fuel from a leaky pipe, you're being assigned to Astrogation. Bridge team members generally preform duel rolls, to ensure seamless transition, in the event one of your colleagues can't preform theirs..."



"Finally a command that appreciates redundancy.  Critical on a ship like this."



Silverthunder said:


> "Ah, well, you and one other," he replied, looking around and standing on the tips of his toes to try in vain to see over the crowds, "someone named @Mambi ? Well, anyway, your task specifically will be one of the vaunted Helmsmen! In addition to calibrating navigational and console to engine control systems, naturally. Don't worry, there's an entire team at your back I assure you."



"Aw, now you're talking!  Can't wait to meet the flock.  I'm definitely going to need an updated Personal Ship Interface Tablet with a list of the navigation computer's API and schematics for engine control and the primary and secondary reactors..."

_Marius didn't notice the rabbit slug was tuning out his rambling._


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Nov 8, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> Spit took his team of forty to the gigantic tramway station that spanned the length of the ship, currently being boarded by a throng of other new crewmen ready and excited to get under way. It was clean, pristine, there were real genuine potted plants! One of the crew was even putting up what must have been a poster which must have been made by themselves.
> 
> Spit scoffed at the poster...
> 
> ...


_As the tram begins moving, Heep slips off to the side, moving to stand near a window and look out it. His left hand goes to his hip and waves awkwardly, as if he was expecting to be able to rest his hand on something hanging there. He adjusts his uniform again._


----------



## Silverthunder (Nov 8, 2022)

Marius Merganser said:


> Aw, now you're talking! Can't wait to meet the flock. I'm definitely going to need an updated Personal Ship Interface Tablet with a list of the navigation computer's API and schematics for engine control and the primary and secondary reactors..."
> 
> _Marius didn't notice the rabbit slug was tuning out his rambling._



The rabbit was too busy scanning the crowds for the other crewmate to pay much attention to him.

"Mhmm. Of course. Sure-" he paused, ear twitching, before he snapped his head around instantly. 

"APC!? And what exactly would you need an armor penetrating cannon for? Are you planning some kind of coup!? A mutiny before we've even started off!?" he snapped in surprise, perhaps overreacting quite a bit, sarcastic or genuinely cocnerned, it was hard to tell. "You're NOT being assigned to any away missions if that's what you think, this isn't some silly game, or some kind of heroic swashbuckling adventure, you're a professional."

A few experienced looking folks passing by gave Marius some choice looks about his apparent 'eagerness for swashbuckling'.


----------



## Silverthunder (Nov 8, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> _As the tram begins moving, Heep slips off to the side, moving to stand near a window and look out it. His left hand goes to his hip and waves awkwardly, as if he was expecting to be able to rest his hand on something hanging there. He adjusts his uniform again._



The feline from before leaned against the window beside Heep, crossing his arms. "You're not the sociable type are you?"

"High speed low drag, no nonsense hu?" he said a little mockingly, using finger quotation and giggling slightly. "Are all you dogs so uptight or just the scruffy looking ones? Relax a little, this is our home for the next year at least. More if it goes well, or horribly wrong. Personally, I'm hoping the former."



Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "I'm from the Rukbat territories."
> 
> Dorian did not feel uneasy about having a hand on one of his shoulders.
> 
> ...



"Wow wow, calm down lad, you already got the job!" he chuckled, throwing his hands up, "Err, maybe the better question would have been, 'where's home' or something like that."

Spit looked him up and down though. "So cybernetics hu? Never partial to them myself, always saw them as prosthetics more than enhancements. Lucky for you they got a big cybernetics division on the ship. Best part of being an engineer? You work with a lot of different folks... maybe you could get some upgrades if you play nice for them. Above board course. Or save your ship credits... hmm, did they go over the credit system with you lot during orientation?"


----------



## Silverthunder (Nov 8, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I can meet with the captain first” *I said entering the tram*



"Will do. He'll be pleased to speak with you." Black Fang nodded as the tram sped off through the ship. 

It stopped at the 'Tower' stop quite a ways from their starting point where they disembarked. Security was already out in force over the platforms, watching and directing people as needed to control the flow of personnel. They rendered salutes every time Universe and the Lieutenant passed. 

"You'll be pleased to know the security team has already arrived in full. I've ensured each one maintains absolute professionalism at all times, and I've gone over their rosters multiple times to weed out any problems." He explained as they boarded an elevator.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Nov 8, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> The feline from before leaned against the window beside Heep, crossing his arms. "You're not the sociable type are you?"
> 
> "High speed low drag, no nonsense hu?" he said a little mockingly, using finger quotation and giggling slightly. "Are all you dogs so uptight or just the scruffy looking ones? Relax a little, this is our home for the next year at least. More if it goes well, or horribly wrong. Personally, I'm hoping the former."


_Heep shifts uncomfortably._
"A lot of people here, a lot of unfamiliar smells. I've never been very good with new environments. This is my first real assignment with other species, as well."


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 9, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Wow wow, calm down lad, you already got the job!" he chuckled, throwing his hands up, "Err, maybe the better question would have been, 'where's home' or something like that."
> 
> Spit looked him up and down though. "So cybernetics hu? Never partial to them myself, always saw them as prosthetics more than enhancements. Lucky for you they got a big cybernetics division on the ship. Best part of being an engineer? You work with a lot of different folks... maybe you could get some upgrades if you play nice for them. Above board course. Or save your ship credits... hmm, did they go over the credit system with you lot during orientation?"


"Not fully."

Dorian shifted a bit.

"I'm aware that it is a credit system, and my understanding is that the whole thing is centralized.  No physical currency.  I may have misheard this part, but my understanding is that there's not even like a designated card or canister for this type of thing, just the standard-issue identification card you'd need to get anywhere."

Dorian noticed a crew member who gave him an odd look when he'd said 'canister'.

"Yes, seriously, I had to carry a nano-canister everywhere during one of my previous jobs - they quite literally paid everyone in nanite currency and everything that you could spend it on was replicator-made.  There's multiple debacles there, let's not discuss that further right now."

Dorian refocused on Spit.

"Anyways, what I missed is how the payout actually happens.  I was under the impression there's a baseline amount and ways to make extra, but apparently that's not quite the story this time."


----------



## Universe (Nov 9, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Will do. He'll be pleased to speak with you." Black Fang nodded as the tram sped off through the ship.
> 
> It stopped at the 'Tower' stop quite a ways from their starting point where they disembarked. Security was already out in force over the platforms, watching and directing people as needed to control the flow of personnel. They rendered salutes every time Universe and the Lieutenant passed.
> 
> "You'll be pleased to know the security team has already arrived in full. I've ensured each one maintains absolute professionalism at all times, and I've gone over their rosters multiple times to weed out any problems." He explained as they boarded an elevator.


“That’s good to hear” *I said entering the elevator*


----------



## Marius Merganser (Nov 9, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "APC!? And what exactly would you need an armor penetrating cannon for? Are you planning some kind of coup!? A mutiny before we've even started off!?" he snapped in surprise, perhaps overreacting quite a bit, sarcastic or genuinely cocnerned, it was hard to tell. "You're NOT being assigned to any away missions if that's what you think, this isn't some silly game, or some kind of heroic swashbuckling adventure, you're a professional."
> 
> A few experienced looking folks passing by gave Marius some choice looks about his apparent 'eagerness for swashbuckling'.



_<Marius stopped short and side-eyed the people passing by with embarrassment and then decided the slug must be attempting humor, like that human.  Non-avian humor could be so complicated sometimes.  He forced a small laugh.>_

"Ah, API is an application programming interface; you know, the list of possible inputs and expected outputs.  Cannons?  I don't even have a side arm.  I used to have a ceremonial sword as part of my uniform, but it got blown out of an air lock.  Long story, don't even get me started.  I tried to get a new one and they said they didn't have any left and gave me a special waiver that said I didn't need one."


----------



## Universe (Nov 9, 2022)

“So about my uniform did you get the blueprints I sent you of the specifics of celestial nanos?”


----------



## Mambi (Nov 9, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Any engineers in here, fall in with me!" A human from the Ascendancy in an orange and black jumpsuit shouted up ahead, "Everyone else speak with my friend here and he'll tell you where you need to go!"
> 
> Standing beside the human was a tall gangly synthetic creature, skin like a white rough wetsuit, no eyes, but with two horn like protrusions at the back of its head. It looked like more a mockery of a dragon than anything else. A creation of the Consortium no doubt.
> 
> ...


_
<as the dragon-like creature continues, a shimmering glow appears besides the lineup, as a sleek black cat with glowing blue eyes emerges, his fur ruffled and dishevelled as he tries to catch his breath. The glow fades as the rift reseals, and he looks around to ensure his bearings. Seeing the lineup and scoffing slightly, he nonchalantly walks up to the creature and explains> _

HI, hi, sorry I'm late! I had a few errands to run and some supplies to prepare. Am I too late? _<he sees clearly that he is not as random crew members glare at him. A security guard motions to him menacingly as he looks back and raises his paws high>_ HEY, I know I promised no portal magick on this mission, but I was running late, c'mon, give a kitten a chance!!!

_<the guard shrugs and gruffly resumes scanning the crowd. Oblivious to his interrupting the orderly process, he places his paw on the clipboard and lowering it a bit, starts reading casually>_ Hmm, openings for engineers, navigation, security, scientists, blah, blah, blah...cool!

_<releasing the clipboard to the annoyed stares of the dragon, he smiles and proudly states>_ So where do you need me most? Historian and archaeology? I'm over 6000 years old so I might have MADE some of the stuff we'll find! Navigation? I know the cosmos inside and out and can literally sense celestial bodies and their trajectories! Engineering? I got loads of Andromedian and Venusian tech at home, so surely I know my way around this fine vessel! 

_<he leans close and smiles widely as he pats his chest>_ So yeah, I'm all yours! Where to, my fine friend?


----------



## Silverthunder (Nov 9, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<as the dragon-like creature continues, a shimmering glow appears besides the lineup, as a sleek black cat with glowing blue eyes emerges, his fur ruffled and dishevelled as he tries to catch his breath. The glow fades as the rift reseals, and he looks around to ensure his bearings. Seeing the lineup and scoffing slightly, he nonchalantly walks up to the creature and explains> _
> 
> HI, hi, sorry I'm late! I had a few errands to run and some supplies to prepare. Am I too late? _<he sees clearly that he is not as random crew members glare at him. A security guard motions to him menacingly as he looks back and raises his paws high>_ HEY, I know I promised no portal magick on this mission, but I was running late, c'mon, give a kitten a chance!!!
> 
> ...



The synthetic, eyeless dragon stared at Mambi for a moment, looking quite tense and ready to strike like a coiled serpent.

"Drop your belongings. Stand straight and do not move," he ordered curtly, still holding the digital clipboard and pulling it out of Mambi's reach.

Some of the others in the crowded and loud bay seemed to notice the synthetic officer's demeanor. Instead of approaching to investigate or doddle, they decided to give the two an extremely wide birth.



Marius Merganser said:


> _<Marius stopped short and side-eyed the people passing by with embarrassment and then decided the slug must be attempting humor, like that human.  Non-avian humor could be so complicated sometimes.  He forced a small laugh.>_
> 
> "Ah, API is an application programming interface; you know, the list of possible inputs and expected outputs.  Cannons?  I don't even have a side arm.  I used to have a ceremonial sword as part of my uniform, but it got blown out of an air lock.  Long story, don't even get me started.  I tried to get a new one and they said they didn't have any left and gave me a special waiver that said I didn't need one."



"Oh, well, obviously." The rabbit scoffed, still scanning the deck, "and you most certainly don't need a sword. We've already had numerous problems with crew bringing personal weapons on board. I would have thought the initial pre boarding screening would have dealt with all that, but clearly we can't rely on locals to get the job done..."

As the slug rabbit scanned the bay through the crowds of people, his goggles stopped on a particular feline standing in front of the synthetic dragon creature with the clipboard. 

"Oh no..." he sighed, "your colleague is already causing problems... you had better keep him in line..." 

The rabbit dropped down and scurried over on all fours, expecting the avian to follow him.

"Wait wait! That one is with me!" The rabbit called out to the officer and @Mambi , placing a paw on cat's arm. "You'll have to forgive him sir, this one is a bit eccentric, a survivor of a war in heaven situation if I recall from the crew files. Very high value crew member." 

The synth simply stared at Mambi as the rabbit laughed nervously and tried to pull the cat away.


----------



## Silverthunder (Nov 9, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> _Heep shifts uncomfortably._
> "A lot of people here, a lot of unfamiliar smells. I've never been very good with new environments. This is my first real assignment with other species, as well."



"Wait- you've NEVER served with other species? And now you're on a multi national ship exploring unknown territory?" the feline threw his paws up, "sounds like a terrible idea, no offense. Hope you can adapt well, aren't you worried you won't get along with people around here?"



Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Not fully."
> 
> Dorian shifted a bit.
> 
> ...



"You're correct lad," Spit explained, "I'll fill everyone in once we get to our HQ, but it's all based on your ID. You'll get a baseline pay, plus your duty pay, specialty pay, and bonuses. When we get back, everything left is converted to your home of record currency. Oh, top of your return bonus, whatever your country agreed to." 

He rubbed his head in consternation. "Not sure how good all that is though. I've got a feeling the internal economy is going to be garbage. They hired some nerds to manage it, but I know how this kind of thing goes, never well..."

@The_Happiest_Husky @Firuthi Dragovic 

The speekers in the tram dinged as the ticker boards flashing 'Stern Industrial'. Spit stood up and waved to his gathered engineers among the crowd of other pasangers. 

"Ey! Section One, on me! This is our stop!" He shouted, trying to get their attention and pointing towards the exits as they slid open, revealing the heavy duty and stern platform of the ships most harsh section. 

It was familiar to any engineer, piled high with sealed crates and containers at a loading platform just ahead of them, black and yellow hazard markings criscrossing the deck and walls with arrows demanding crew follow them or else... not to mention the various signs showing electrical and mechanical dangers plastered everywhere. For some reason, the place was also a little darker than the brightly lit first platform at the landing bays.


----------



## Silverthunder (Nov 9, 2022)

Universe said:


> “So about my uniform did you get the blueprints I sent you of the specifics of celestial nanos?”



"We did sir," he replied as he boarded the elevator, the thing beginning to accelerate rather quickly with just the two of them, likely up towards the bridge. "ther's a problem however. The first mate rejected the use of the non standard nanites. However, I... took the liberty of having our armorer program one of the consortium con-packs. He designed them based on your specs, though their abilities are limited. He saved the designs, and suggested using them for our First Encounter Armed Response team. Per your approval of course."


----------



## Universe (Nov 9, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "We did sir," he replied as he boarded the elevator, the thing beginning to accelerate rather quickly with just the two of them, likely up towards the bridge. "ther's a problem however. The first mate rejected the use of the non standard nanites. However, I... took the liberty of having our armorer program one of the consortium con-packs. He designed them based on your specs, though their abilities are limited. He saved the designs, and suggested using them for our First Encounter Armed Response team. Per your approval of course."


“I approve who’s the leader of that team”


----------



## Silverthunder (Nov 9, 2022)

@TrixieFox 

The next shuttle began its approach, skimming over the upper deck of the capitol ship, providing an excellent view of the 'city' section on top, with standard tower like structures rising like city blocks. The space around the ship was busy with activity as it began preparations to continue on its trials before the big day. 

The cramped shuttle came to a rough landing in one of the open landing bays near the front, but even from the windows of the shuttle it was a simple thing to tell how chaotic and populace the ship was quickly becoming. 

People of all design hopped off the shuttle quickly, hurrying over to their crew liaisons, gathering in groups around individuals who called them over. 

"You who! Over here darling little doggy!" Someone waved over the crowd, waving to @TrixieFox , who was obviously not a dog.


----------



## Silverthunder (Nov 9, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I approve who’s the leader of that team”


"An officer by the name of Trixie. Not full name. She hasn't arrived yet, to my knowledge. High marks, questionable history. She was recommended, but can be replaced if there is trouble." Black Fang explained. "The captain is still determining the needs for military security personal for the voyage. I personally would like to expand the FEAR team to an entire brigade sized element of several thousand, most would be on standby as standard security."


----------



## Universe (Nov 9, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "An officer by the name of Trixie. Not full name. She hasn't arrived yet, to my knowledge. High marks, questionable history. She was recommended, but can be replaced if there is trouble." Black Fang explained. "The captain is still determining the needs for military security personal for the voyage. I personally would like to expand the FEAR team to an entire brigade sized element of several thousand, most would be on standby as standard security."


“Hmmmmm I like what I’m hearing”


----------



## Universe (Nov 9, 2022)

“So what do the uniforms look like?”


----------



## TrixieFox (Nov 9, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> @TrixieFox
> 
> The next shuttle began its approach, skimming over the upper deck of the capitol ship, providing an excellent view of the 'city' section on top, with standard tower like structures rising like city blocks. The space around the ship was busy with activity as it began preparations to continue on its trials before the big day.
> 
> ...


-scoffs- "IM NOT A DOG" she scowled


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Nov 9, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Wait- you've NEVER served with other species? And now you're on a multi national ship exploring unknown territory?" the feline threw his paws up, "sounds like a terrible idea, no offense. Hope you can adapt well, aren't you worried you won't get along with people around here?"


"I just do as I'm told. For whatever reason, Command saw fit to send me here. Better than getting placed on some middle of nowhere mining survey team, which was where I was set to go until I was reassigned."


Silverthunder said:


> Ey! Section One, on me! This is our stop!" He shouted, trying to get their attention and pointing towards the exits as they slid open, revealing the heavy duty and stern platform of the ships most harsh section.
> 
> It was familiar to any engineer, piled high with sealed crates and containers at a loading platform just ahead of them, black and yellow hazard markings criscrossing the deck and walls with arrows demanding crew follow them or else... not to mention the various signs showing electrical and mechanical dangers plastered everywhere. For some reason, the place was also a little darker than the brightly lit first platform at the landing bays.


_Heep's ears perk up, and he follows the others off the tram. He sniffs the air, scanning the platform._


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 9, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "You're correct lad," Spit explained, "I'll fill everyone in once we get to our HQ, but it's all based on your ID. You'll get a baseline pay, plus your duty pay, specialty pay, and bonuses. When we get back, everything left is converted to your home of record currency. Oh, top of your return bonus, whatever your country agreed to."
> 
> He rubbed his head in consternation. "Not sure how good all that is though. I've got a feeling the internal economy is going to be garbage. They hired some nerds to manage it, but I know how this kind of thing goes, never well..."


"It can't be much worse than the job with the nano-canister and replicated everything.  They basically only had one style of _everything_ that would otherwise be worth getting. One brand and vintage of wine, one brand of each type of snack food, and the list goes on and on. Something about 'limited database storage'... quite a few of my co-workers went insane on that job."



Silverthunder said:


> The speekers in the tram dinged as the ticker boards flashing 'Stern Industrial'. Spit stood up and waved to his gathered engineers among the crowd of other pasangers.
> 
> "Ey! Section One, on me! This is our stop!" He shouted, trying to get their attention and pointing towards the exits as they slid open, revealing the heavy duty and stern platform of the ships most harsh section.
> 
> It was familiar to any engineer, piled high with sealed crates and containers at a loading platform just ahead of them, black and yellow hazard markings criscrossing the deck and walls with arrows demanding crew follow them or else... not to mention the various signs showing electrical and mechanical dangers plastered everywhere. For some reason, the place was also a little darker than the brightly lit first platform at the landing bays.


Dorian followed off the tram.  He was definitely glad he wore pants - this area did not look 100% pristine to him.  Something about the sealed crates.

There were actually more hazard signs than he was used to seeing.  Must be galactic regulations or something.

He had a look at the arrows.  Which way actually pointed to the workshop....?


----------



## Universe (Nov 10, 2022)

*I was waiting for an answer patiently as I had been trained to*


----------



## Mambi (Nov 10, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> The synthetic, eyeless dragon stared at Mambi for a moment, looking quite tense and ready to strike like a coiled serpent.
> 
> "Drop your belongings. Stand straight and do not move," he ordered curtly, still holding the digital clipboard and pulling it out of Mambi's reach.
> 
> Some of the others in the crowded and loud bay seemed to notice the synthetic officer's demeanor. Instead of approaching to investigate or doddle, they decided to give the two an extremely wide birth.



_<the cat tilts his head curiously, and raises his paws replies dripping with sarcasm>_ "Belongings"? You see any bags dude? I can just grab what I need anytime you know. Surely using portal magick for like a _toothbrush _doesn't violate my agreement, does it? Now look, I just am offering my services to this mission and clearly you got some openings available, so let's...



Silverthunder said:


> The rabbit dropped down and scurried over on all fours, expecting the avian to follow him.
> 
> "Wait wait! That one is with me!" The rabbit called out to the officer and @Mambi , placing a paw on cat's arm. "You'll have to forgive him sir, this one is a bit eccentric, a survivor of a war in heaven situation if I recall from the crew files. Very high value crew member."
> 
> The synth simply stared at Mambi as the rabbit laughed nervously and tried to pull the cat away.



_<the cat giggles over the interruption and with a shrug, stops fighting the slug rabbit's pull. He winks at the synth and starts walking with the rabbit while casually remarking>_ "Crew member", eh? Awesome, guess I'm *in *then, thanks buddy! I think that creature didn't like me very much, can't imagine why. You *do *look a bit familiar though, have we met before? Anyway, if not, I'm Mambi, so pleased to meetcha. I didn't even know others knew about the "heaven war" situation, being classified and all. Go figure! So, where are we going and what do you want me to do? I thought I saw a few people I know standing around; hope I end up working with them.


----------



## Universe (Nov 10, 2022)

*I was wearing an celestial dragon military Commander uniform made from Celestial nanos but it was just armor*


----------



## Silverthunder (Nov 10, 2022)

Universe said:


> “So what do the uniforms look like?”



"The uniforms are standardized across all crew," Black Fang explained. "The captain is allowing leeway for now, but once we're underway he expects everyone to be properly attired."

The elevator door opened to yet another hallway with arrows pointing to different locations, they themselves following the one towards the bridge.

"All will be a standardized white, with identifying colors to mark roles. Rank is displayed on the left side of the chest. Security personnel have black shoulders and markings, in addition to padded under armor and head cover. The combat kit is digital grey and black all over, with several variants including the nanite loadout we discussed." He added.



TrixieFox said:


> -scoffs- "IM NOT A DOG" she scowled



As the crowd cleared somewhat, two security personel were waiting at the other end, the one waving, a tall slender doe, both wearing grey combat fatigues like soldiers in a barracks, sporting a T-shirt instead of a jacket top. 

"Well, excuse me," the doe replied as a matter of factly, teasing the fox, "Long tail, pointy ears, those little triangles in your mouth on either side? Naturally, a canine."

Standing beside the doe was a short otter, who gave the doe a condescending look. "Please don't antagonize the people we'll be living with for the next year?"


----------



## Silverthunder (Nov 10, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> "I just do as I'm told. For whatever reason, Command saw fit to send me here. Better than getting placed on some middle of nowhere mining survey team, which was where I was set to go until I was reassigned."
> 
> _Heep's ears perk up, and he follows the others off the tram. He sniffs the air, scanning the platform._





Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "It can't be much worse than the job with the nano-canister and replicated everything.  They basically only had one style of _everything_ that would otherwise be worth getting. One brand and vintage of wine, one brand of each type of snack food, and the list goes on and on. Something about 'limited database storage'... quite a few of my co-workers went insane on that job."
> 
> 
> Dorian followed off the tram.  He was definitely glad he wore pants - this area did not look 100% pristine to him.  Something about the sealed crates.
> ...



"Pff, do what you're told?" The feline scoffed rather loudly as everyone exited the tram and followed the section commander. 

"No no," Spit replied to Dorian aloud so those following could hear, repeating his explanation. "Everyone gets a base pay, they can spend it on whatever they want, on top of rank pay, duty pay, and bonuses."

They began their way up a wide section of stair, to an even wider corridor that seemed to span from one side of the ship to the other. It was wide enough it seemed, for the transport of the large containers from down below going both ways, plus the throngs of people. 

"This, is our beltway. Every beltway on the ship goes from one side to the other, with one big one in the middle going from forward to rear. You ever get lost, just find a beltway and go towards the center." 

"Any questions so far? I know it's not the most exciting stuff, but we'll get to work as soon as we get to the workshop." he explained.


----------



## TrixieFox (Nov 10, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "The uniforms are standardized across all crew," Black Fang explained. "The captain is allowing leeway for now, but once we're underway he expects everyone to be properly attired."
> 
> The elevator door opened to yet another hallway with arrows pointing to different locations, they themselves following the one towards the bridge.
> 
> ...


Canine doesn't mean Dog... racist scum... Im a Fox, and Im a fairly good soldier to prove it


----------



## Universe (Nov 10, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "The uniforms are standardized across all crew," Black Fang explained. "The captain is allowing leeway for now, but once we're underway he expects everyone to be properly attired."
> 
> The elevator door opened to yet another hallway with arrows pointing to different locations, they themselves following the one towards the bridge.
> 
> ...


“What colors are mine? Nevermind getting distracted so I’m in charge of the whole security team correct?”


----------



## Silverthunder (Nov 10, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the cat tilts his head curiously, and raises his paws replies dripping with sarcasm>_ "Belongings"? You see any bags dude? I can just grab what I need anytime you know. Surely using portal magick for like a _toothbrush _doesn't violate my agreement, does it? Now look, I just am offering my services to this mission and clearly you got some openings available, so let's...
> 
> 
> 
> _<the cat giggles over the interruption and with a shrug, stops fighting the slug rabbit's pull. He winks at the synth and starts walking with the rabbit while casually remarking>_ "Crew member", eh? Awesome, guess I'm *in *then, thanks buddy! I think that creature didn't like me very much, can't imagine why. You *do *look a bit familiar though, have we met before? Anyway, if not, I'm Mambi, so pleased to meetcha. I didn't even know others knew about the "heaven war" situation, being classified and all. Go figure! So, where are we going and what do you want me to do? I thought I saw a few people I know standing around; hope I end up working with them.



@Marius Merganser

The rabbit turned around and let go of Mambi crossing his arms as he looked up at the feline condescendingly under his goggles.

"We most certainly, have not," he huffed indignantly, "Now, for your sake, I highly recommend you gather all your things, by way of portal or otherwise, and present them to me right here and now. As you clearly have not undergone a security check."

"In addition to this security check due to CLEAR violation of your implicit agreements as crew on this vessel, you will be completely BANNED from using any type of- of- whatever it is you do! And to ensure this..."

He paused, tapping his nose as he looked around the busy hanger, before his eyes stopped on @Marius Merganser standing right beside him...

"Ah! And to ensure compliance, until further notice, Mr. Merganser will will be escorting you. He will report any wrongdoing and mischief to me, first Mate Godren Lasrey. Unless explicitly ordered by the Captain, you will not under any circumstances use your little magic tricks! Else, I'll chuck you out the airlock!"

"Do the two of you understand me!?" he snapped, lumping Marius in with Mambi now.

(once underway, long distance and interdimensional travel may not function as intended, but can technically... still be 'used'.)


----------



## Universe (Nov 10, 2022)

“Where’s the captain right now?”


----------



## Silverthunder (Nov 10, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> Canine doesn't mean Dog... racist scum... Im a Fox, and Im a fairly good soldier to prove it



"Oh is that so?" the doe rose a brow, looking down her nose at Trixie. "And what's the difference exactly? How terrible you smell when wet?"

"Wow wow!" the otter tried to interject, standing between the two and assuming things were going to escalate quickly. "Cool it Velvet!"

He nudged the doe slightly back, but she still had that air of arrogance about her, giving Trixie a smug look.

"You're sergeant Trixie right?" The otter tried de-escalate. "I'm Senemen Royls, I'm the chief armorer for the security section. I wanted to come down here personally and say hello, I was told you'd be our special tactics commander."

"Her? The only thing special about her is that gods awful smell..." The doe retorted.



Universe said:


> “Where’s the captain right now?”



"Your uniform will be black and white with ours, it encourages unit cohesion. The captain, will always be present on the bridge, and you'll always have access to them." He paused in front of a giant bulkhead leading to the bridge, and it's giant blast doors.

"If I might impose commander? There's little we can do without the Captain's approval. If there are any... changes, you would like to make, they're the ones to convince." He explained.


----------



## Universe (Nov 10, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Oh is that so?" the doe rose a brow, looking down her nose at Trixie. "And what's the difference exactly? How terrible you smell when wet?"
> 
> "Wow wow!" the otter tried to interject, standing between the two and assuming things were going to escalate quickly. "Cool it Velvet!"
> 
> ...


*I looked stressed out* “is there a place for me to sleep? Please tell me there’s a place for me to sleep” *I said*


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Nov 10, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Pff, do what you're told?" The feline scoffed rather loudly as everyone exited the tram and followed the section commander.


_Heep sighs and adjusts his uniform again, not answering the annoying feline._


Silverthunder said:


> "No no," Spit replied to Dorian aloud so those following could hear, repeating his explanation. "Everyone gets a base pay, they can spend it on whatever they want, on top of rank pay, duty pay, and bonuses."
> 
> They began their way up a wide section of stair, to an even wider corridor that seemed to span from one side of the ship to the other. It was wide enough it seemed, for the transport of the large containers from down below going both ways, plus the throngs of people.
> 
> ...


_As the tour continues, Heep watches and listens attentively. He sniffs the air often._


----------



## TrixieFox (Nov 10, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Oh is that so?" the doe rose a brow, looking down her nose at Trixie. "And what's the difference exactly? How terrible you smell when wet?"
> 
> "Wow wow!" the otter tried to interject, standing between the two and assuming things were going to escalate quickly. "Cool it Velvet!"
> 
> ...


*Trix Blushed* "keep talking if you want to find out my marksmen skills"


----------



## Mambi (Nov 10, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> @Marius Merganser
> 
> The rabbit turned around and let go of Mambi crossing his arms as he looked up at the feline condescendingly under his goggles.
> 
> "We most certainly, have not," he huffed indignantly, "Now, for your sake, I highly recommend you gather all your things, by way of portal or otherwise, and present them to me right here and now. As you clearly have not undergone a security check."



_<the cat stares slightly shocked by the hostile response from what was initially such a friendly-seeming rabbit, catching himself as he looks into his glaring eyes and realizes the seriousness of the mission. He stands straight and salutes properly, faking a fully respectful tone as he sighs and smirks despite himself>_ 

Ok, sorry, obviously this is game-face time, my apologies. Right, proper protocols and all...starting now. _<grin>_ But you *did *just ask me to bring my stuff right now, and luckily I had it all organized in the realm, but since you insist on seeing it right now this is on you... 

_<as his eyes glow, a shimmering rift forms in the air. The cat reaches his arm in and pulls out several bags containing different jeans and other clothing, and after setting it down pulls out another larger bag filled with something making a clanking sound when it is set on the ground while emitting a plant-like scent. Then reaching with both paws, he strains as he pulls out a large transparent box filled with odd glowing electronics covered in strange symbols, and inky-black masses connected to a small control panel. Placing both by the rabbit's feet, he reaches in one more time and a small flood of fruit comes tumbling down out of the hole, makign a small pile between the 3 items. He motions to the pile and looks at the rabbit nonchalantly> _

There you are, after your done your scan you can put them in my quarters, er, wherever they are. It *was *safer and easier to leave them in the realm, but you asked for it sunshine! I highly advise you don't poke the metamorphic mass, and for heaven's sake, wear gloves when you handle the other bag or you'll be hallucinating for a week!



Silverthunder said:


> "In addition to this security check due to CLEAR violation of your implicit agreements as crew on this vessel, you will be completely BANNED from using any type of- of- whatever it is you do! And to ensure this..."
> 
> He paused, tapping his nose as he looked around the busy hanger, before his eyes stopped on @Marius Merganser standing right beside him...
> 
> ...




_<the cat looks at the familiar duck beside him with a chuckle and a wave, then turns back to the bunny with a strong salute>_ YES SIR, Mister Lasrey *sir*! Even though you should know chucking me out an airlock would be a waste of time in the end, I understand...no portal magick as agreed. However in my defence, the first time if I didn't use them I would have never arrived in tome for takeoff, and the second time just now *YOU* asked me to use them! So really, I *am* complying. _<he pats his chest proudly> _See? This is me, complying, not making a portal, right? I'll be good, promise! He'll vouch for me, wontcha @Marius Merganser ?

_<you see the duck trying to distance himself slightly from the cat as the rabbit glares coldly at the smirking cat>_ So, looks like I'm with you now Marius. You have to keep me out of trouble? You poor soul you! Just kidding, what say we see the official tour of our new home for a while! Assuming there's nothing else you need right away Godren? _<he laughs and puts his arm around the duck's shoulders with a wide innocent smile as the rabbit just shakes his head as he sighs and glances at the cat's pile of stuff>_


----------



## Marius Merganser (Nov 10, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Do the two of you understand me!?" he snapped, lumping Marius in with Mambi now.



"Yes, sir."  
_Marius answered reluctantly. The turn of events had definitely curbed his enthusiasm.  He didn't want to be a tattletale, but he couldn't disobey a direct order._



Mambi said:


> _<the cat looks at the familiar duck beside him with a chuckle and a wave, then turns back to the bunny with a strong salute>_ YES SIR, Mister Lasrey *sir*! Even though you should know chucking me out an airlock would be a waste of time in the end, I understand...no portal magick as agreed. However in my defence, the first time if I didn't use them I would have never arrived in tome for takeoff, and the second time just now *YOU* asked me to use them! So really, I *am* complying. _<he pats his chest proudly> _See? This is me, complying, not making a portal, right? I'll be good, promise! He'll vouch for me, wontcha @Marius Merganser ?



_Marius cringed a bit, not wanting to upset his superiors, but he nodded in agreement._



Mambi said:


> _<you see the duck trying to distance himself slightly from the cat as the rabbit glares coldly at the smirking cat>_ So, looks like I'm with you now Marius. You have to keep me out of trouble? You poor soul you! Just kidding, what say we see the official tour of our new home for a while! Assuming there's nothing else you need right away Godren? _<he laughs and puts his arm around the duck's shoulders with a wide innocent smile as the rabbit just shakes his head as he sighs and glances at the cat's pile of stuff>_



_Despite the absolute lack of protocol, Marius actually felt relieved that his fellow helmsman didn't seem to be upset at him.  He turned to the rabbit slug hoping to deflect his attention._

"You won't have to worry about us, sir!  Looking forward to our stay, sir.  Right, Mambi?"  
_He gave the XO a salute and gently nudged the cat with the elbow of his wing._


----------



## Universe (Nov 10, 2022)

“So who’s the captain?”


----------



## Mambi (Nov 10, 2022)

Marius Merganser said:


> "You won't have to worry about us, sir!  Looking forward to our stay, sir.  Right, Mambi?"
> _He gave the XO a salute and gently nudged the cat with the elbow of his wing._



_<the cat salutes as well, then rubs his ribs gently while replying politely>_ Oh of course, definitely looking forward to it! Ready to follow orders, sir!

_<he quickly whispers to the duck>_ Thanks for the save, I'm not used to being a team player with such strictness of protocol.


----------



## Silverthunder (Nov 10, 2022)

Marius Merganser said:


> "You won't have to worry about us, sir! Looking forward to our stay, sir. Right, Mambi?"
> _He gave the XO a salute and gently nudged the cat with the elbow of his wing._





Mambi said:


> _<the cat salutes as well, then rubs his ribs gently while replying politely>_ Oh of course, definitely looking forward to it! Ready to follow orders, sir!
> 
> _<he quickly whispers to the duck>_ Thanks for the save, I'm not used to being a team player with such strictness of protocol.



The first mate stood upright and swung his hands behind his back in satisfaction.

"Wonderful! Somehow, I knew I could count on you. Careful Mr. Merganser, or your chest might end up twice as heavy by the end of this trip!" he replied jovially, eluding to medals and commendations. "Wouldn't want you taking my job too quickly now would I?"

He then turned to Mambi and furrowed his brow again, then to the heap of things the feline had spilled out onto the floor, no doubt a cornucopia of the unusual. 

"I'm not sure who exactly you think I am that you can suggest I would take your things to your quarters..." he added sharply, "but I want your garbage off my deck in ten minutes! NO TRICKS!"

He swiveled around with stern aplomb. "Report to your quarters and confirm your arrival with your Identification then report to Tower Navigation PROMPTLY!"

Without telling them how to do either of those, he began to walk away...

"NO TRICKS!"


----------



## Silverthunder (Nov 10, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> _Heep sighs and adjusts his uniform again, not answering the annoying feline.
> 
> As the tour continues, Heep watches and listens attentively. He sniffs the air often._


@Firuthi Dragovic 

The reached another junction and took a turn, leaving the beltway for a section that looked a lot like a small parking garage with more cargo off to the side, with a few loaders and some industrial mechs. 

The large double blast doors slid open, to reveal what could be described as a lobby, branching off into smaller hallways with small workshops, some office spaces, and further down, small modest bunk rooms, one person per room of course. There was even a nice common area, perhaps more a kitchen dining hall with multiple rows of tables and benches with a sizeable kitchen section, and some couches and entertainment on the opposite end. 

"Welcome to your new home lads." Spit held up his arms in a grandiose manner. "Go claim a bunk room with your ID's, drop of your things and standby in the common room. Aaaah... Dorien and... you, Heep was it? Claim a bunk and report to me. I got a task that needs doing if you're up for it."


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Nov 10, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> @Firuthi Dragovic
> 
> The reached another junction and took a turn, leaving the beltway for a section that looked a lot like a small parking garage with more cargo off to the side, with a few loaders and some industrial mechs.
> 
> ...


_Heep performs a slight bow to Spit, eyes closing during it._
"Aye, sir."
_He heads off to claim his bunk._


----------



## Silverthunder (Nov 10, 2022)

Universe said:


> “So who’s the captain?”



"Captain Cars, sir." Black Fang replied as the blast doors slid open, revealing the bridge...

It was bustling with activity! Row upon row of consoles lined the large open space with three dozen folks hurrying and rushing around to different displays. A holographic table sat off to the side, with astrogating charts lining the left walls and displays, while the other side seemed devoted to engineering, with multiple redouts and diagrams of the various ship systems. In the front, appeared to be the command and control systems from which all others took ultimate orders from.

In the center, was the Captain's chair...

Sitting awkwardly in the chair, was some kind of... octopoid... it was a shiny black thing, with smooth mailable plastic like skin. It possessed a crescent shaped head, with the two ends like horns, with six blue gem like things on its front. A tail or... perhaps a spine, supported the head like a cone, while and odd assortment of many short and long tentacles protruded all around it.

The captain noticed Universe enter from behind, and rose from its sitting position to... hover.

"Greetings!" It said... somehow, in a upbeat voice.



TrixieFox said:


> *Trix Blushed* "keep talking if you want to find out my marksmen skills"



"Oooh, consider me scared!" Velvet replied sarcastically putting her hands to her face for emphasis. 

"Right! We have work to do ladies. Let's go! This way please!" He said, trying to usher the two of them to one of the bays off to the side where other security officers seemed to have arrived.


----------



## TrixieFox (Nov 10, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Oooh, consider me scared!" Velvet replied sarcastically putting her hands to her face for emphasis.
> 
> "Right! We have work to do ladies. Let's go! This way please!" He said, trying to usher the two of them to one of the bays off to the side where other security officers seemed to have arrived.


*Trix sighed she was tired of people dissing her because of her age or the fact she was a fox... she had seen more war than half the people on this ship and watched her sister die in her arms during a strike force sting... Trix picked up her pace* "WHAT IS HER DEAL???" Trix asked the Otter pleadingly


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 10, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> @Firuthi Dragovic
> 
> The reached another junction and took a turn, leaving the beltway for a section that looked a lot like a small parking garage with more cargo off to the side, with a few loaders and some industrial mechs.
> 
> ...


_((Thursdays are a day where I have a tendency to report late to these things.  Luckily I had no questions for Spit.))

<<One person per room?  These ARE nice accommodations for that fact alone.  I've had four to a room before.>>_

Dorian did hesitate a bit, knowing there was a rush to pick 'ideal' bunk rooms with these kinds of things.  Usually either the closest to the kitchen to be the first to meals, or the farthest bunks to keep a distance from section leaders.

After that rush, Dorian would try to claim a room that was kind of middle-front, so to speak, and drop off his bags.

Finally being free of the bags at that point, he would report to Spit.

"No time to waste, huh?"


----------



## Silverthunder (Nov 10, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> _Heep performs a slight bow to Spit, eyes closing during it._
> "Aye, sir."
> _He heads off to claim his bunk._


"Ha ha! Wowa, looks like we're neighbors!" The feline called out to Heep with a wide smile opposite of him in the hallway, as the canid claimed his bunk room... "I had a similar set up with a buddy on a frigate a few years back, it was perfect for messing with people!"



Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _((Thursdays are a day where I have a tendency to report late to these things.  Luckily I had no questions for Spit.))
> 
> <<One person per room?  These ARE nice accommodations for that fact alone.  I've had four to a room before.>>_
> 
> ...



"Fraid not lad," Spit sighed, "at least not for us engineers. A lot of the sections haven't received their full crew yet, but there's a few critical issues that need addressed before trials start. You and that Frean fella seemed pretty squared away, so I figure you can handle it and get some experience for things that could become bigger issues in the future. That and the environmental specialists said they'd give us all free Biosphere passes if we give 'em a hand..."


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Nov 10, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Ha ha! Wowa, looks like we're neighbors!" The feline called out to Heep with a wide smile opposite of him in the hallway, as the canid claimed his bunk room... "I had a similar set up with a buddy on a frigate a few years back, it was perfect for messing with people!"


_Heep mutters something in his native language, and begins unpacking his bag. He puts things away nearly and precisely. On his bunk wall, he hangs a photograph of a large log cabin in the woods, himself and a few other Frean with similar fur, probably his family, standing in front._


----------



## Mambi (Nov 11, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> He then turned to Mambi and furrowed his brow again, then to the heap of things the feline had spilled out onto the floor, no doubt a cornucopia of the unusual.
> 
> "I'm not sure who exactly you think I am that you can suggest I would take your things to your quarters..." he added sharply, "but I want your garbage off my deck in ten minutes! NO TRICKS!"
> 
> ...



"ID"? "*Tricks*"? B-but...you just told me..._<the cat stares indignantly at the first mate and yells back to both his and the duck's surprise>_

HOLD ON NOW, you little indecisive....UGH!! First I try to save space by grabbing what I need on the fly, trying to help your precious mission here and save space and time but *you* insist on seeing my stuff, and now you want it gone without even looking? You're the one who *told *me to put my "garbage" on your precious deck in the first place! So yeah I *did *think you'd be taking it to my quarters because *you* told me security needed to vet it, and now apparently they don't?? Make up your *mind* already!!! You're gonna make me want to have some 'nip tea early tonight at this rate, sheesh!!! Then I tried to talk to the first creature with authority I saw after arriving to register for a position, and *you* grab me away before I *could* register myself, and now you want me to go back to where you just took me from? Indecisive little...

_<the cat groans and continues> _Finally if *that's* not bad enough, you never even told me where my quarters are nor this tower navigation place! Sure I could portal around and look for it, but you don't want that as I recall! I just *got* here, remember? Big hole in the air a moment ago, you just dragged me here, any of this ringing a bell to you?? _<the cat glares at the angry rabbit and rolls his eyes> _I mean, wow, no _wonder_ you need extra navigation personnel, you don't seem to know whether you're coming or going and we just met!!! Sir, you need some rest and some focused meditation to get your head right!!!

_<shaking his head and sighing as the rabbit yells back his repeated warning, the cat turns to the duck and scoffs as he picks up the larger of his bags and throws it over his shoulder while trying to reach for the other bag>_ Sheesh @Marius Merganser , what a grouch! *He's* the one trying to pull some tricks, I swear! Ah well, if you don't mind grabbing that last box for me, maybe *you *can show me where we're to go, 'cause this guy's pretty useless on that front it seems! _<he sticks his toungue out at the departing rabbit and sarcastically salutes his back>_


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 11, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Fraid not lad," Spit sighed, "at least not for us engineers. A lot of the sections haven't received their full crew yet, but there's a few critical issues that need addressed before trials start. You and that Frean fella seemed pretty squared away, so I figure you can handle it and get some experience for things that could become bigger issues in the future. That and the environmental specialists said they'd give us all free Biosphere passes if we give 'em a hand..."


Dorian looked around, noticing that the second engineer Spit had called out wasn't here yet.

"We might want to give that Frean a couple minutes.  On a couple of my past jobs - including the one with the nano-canister - I'd been expected to get to work right away without fully unpacking, so I know the score.  Seems he hasn't had that kind of thing yet."

Dorian shifted a bit.

"Environmental specialists and a few critical issues, huh?  Let me guess, they discovered an issue with either the food-growing or air circulation systems on this vessel at the last second?"


----------



## Universe (Nov 11, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Captain Cars, sir." Black Fang replied as the blast doors slid open, revealing the bridge...
> 
> It was bustling with activity! Row upon row of consoles lined the large open space with three dozen folks hurrying and rushing around to different displays. A holographic table sat off to the side, with astrogating charts lining the left walls and displays, while the other side seemed devoted to engineering, with multiple redouts and diagrams of the various ship systems. In the front, appeared to be the command and control systems from which all others took ultimate orders from.
> 
> ...


“Greetings”


----------



## Marius Merganser (Nov 11, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<shaking his head and sighing as the rabbit yells back his repeated warning, the cat turns to the duck and scoffs as he picks up the larger of his bags and throws it over his shoulder while trying to reach for the other bag>_ Sheesh @Marius Merganser , what a grouch! *He's* the one trying to pull some tricks, I swear! Ah well, if you don't mind grabbing that last box for me, maybe *you *can show me where we're to go, 'cause this guy's pretty useless on that front it seems! _<he sticks his toungue out at the departing rabbit and sarcastically salutes his back>_



"That's the Executive Officer!  He only has to answer to the Cap. He's going to throw you in the brig if you're not careful."
_The duck's warning was out of sincere concern rather than an angry threat.  He picked up the box and started gathering some of the scattered fruit._

"I'm pretty sure our quarters are this way..." _He looked down one of the corridors that looked identical to many of the others. _ "Or....maybe that way?"


----------



## Universe (Nov 11, 2022)

“I am Commander Universe I am looking forward to working with you”


----------



## Silverthunder (Nov 11, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> *Trix sighed she was tired of people dissing her because of her age or the fact she was a fox... she had seen more war than half the people on this ship and watched her sister die in her arms during a strike force sting... Trix picked up her pace* "WHAT IS HER DEAL???" Trix asked the Otter pleadingly


"Isn't it obvious?" the otter replied with a smirk, "she's a-"

"Gah! I can't get rid of this blasted itch!" One of the security officers shouted in frustration as the trio approached, that one a particularly large brown bear.

Another, much skinnier cobra-esque serpent just hissed in dismay, she just seemed annoyed. "I told you to see the medic before the shuttle took off."

There were about a dozen of these new green security personnel gathered in the side hanger beside an old refurbished Ascendency gunship, repurposed for policing duties.

"At ease!" someone of the group shouted, prompting the squad to stand up straight with hands behind their backs, and ceasing all conversation.

"Sergeant Trixie, meet FEAR squad. FEAR squad, your squad leader. Don't get too cushy," the otter nudged Trixie, "the Lieutenant's trying to convince the security commander and the captain to expand the team into a full on battery! Twelve soldiers and a bunch of cops doesn't seem like the right idea to defend the ship against unknown threats and all that, you know?"

"Anyways, they're all yours if you would like to introduce yourself." The otter stepped back as they all stared at Trixie.



Universe said:


> “I am Commander Universe I am looking forward to working with you”



"Likewise!" the alien creature replied positively. "I have reviewed your files and find you an exemplary choice to manage the security and military aspect of the ship, and believe this to be a fruitful relationship. Do you feel as though you can properly defend this expedition from internal as well as external threats?"


----------



## Universe (Nov 11, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Isn't it obvious?" the otter replied with a smirk, "she's a-"
> 
> "Gah! I can't get rid of this blasted itch!" One of the security officers shouted in frustration as the trio approached, that one a particularly large brown bear.
> 
> ...


“Yes sir I’ve been in 33 wars sir” *I said at attention*


----------



## Silverthunder (Nov 11, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> _Heep mutters something in his native language, and begins unpacking his bag. He puts things away nearly and precisely. On his bunk wall, he hangs a photograph of a large log cabin in the woods, himself and a few other Frean with similar fur, probably his family, standing in front._


"Aww, who are those fellas? Not a fan of all the green stuff though..." the cat stepped over to Heep's door, leaning against the frame to but in to the canid's private business.

"Grew up in the city, never understood why people liked 'roughing' it so much, I mean a tent is basically a house anyway, just worse. Why bother you know?"

@Firuthi Dragovic 

"Something like that." Spit replied with a sigh. "They don't even have a full compliment yet, and they're in an all hands on deck situation. Issues getting things working all over the ship, big problem in one of the biospheres, but I won't send any of you to deal with something like that yet. I got fog in the aft shipping and receiving, and no atmosphere flowing into one of the hazard labs."

He paused for a moment, then chuckled. "The second one's not as bad as it sounds. Either way, you two pick one and I'll deal with the other once I give the rest of the section a quick brief."


----------



## Universe (Nov 11, 2022)

*I showed off the celestial nanos by making them change into a different outfit*


----------



## TrixieFox (Nov 11, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Isn't it obvious?" the otter replied with a smirk, "she's a-"
> 
> "Gah! I can't get rid of this blasted itch!" One of the security officers shouted in frustration as the trio approached, that one a particularly large brown bear.
> 
> ...


"Leader?" Trix said under her breath, she took a quick glance at the otter, then hardened in tone and posture. "FIRST off, I need to know everyone's name and specializations... if that exists here"


----------



## Universe (Nov 11, 2022)

“My military uniform was getting uncomfortable”


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Nov 11, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Aww, who are those fellas? Not a fan of all the green stuff though..." the cat stepped over to Heep's door, leaning against the frame to but in to the canid's private business.
> 
> "Grew up in the city, never understood why people liked 'roughing' it so much, I mean a tent is basically a house anyway, just worse. Why bother you know?"


_Heep sighs and ignores the question._
"That head engineer has work for me, I'm going to get changed."
_He shuts the door, and emerges a minute later wearing a grey jumpsuit with silver reflective strips. Like his uniform, it's Confederacy issue, with a sheathed sword emblazoned on the left sleeve.

He nods to the feline, and heads back over to Spit._
"Ready, sir."


----------



## Silverthunder (Nov 11, 2022)

Mambi said:


> "ID"? "*Tricks*"? B-but...you just told me..._<the cat stares indignantly at the first mate and yells back to both his and the duck's surprise>_
> 
> HOLD ON NOW, you little indecisive....UGH!! First I try to save space by grabbing what I need on the fly, trying to help your precious mission here and save space and time but *you* insist on seeing my stuff, and now you want it gone without even looking? You're the one who *told *me to put my "garbage" on your precious deck in the first place! So yeah I *did *think you'd be taking it to my quarters because *you* told me security needed to vet it, and now apparently they don't?? Make up your *mind* already!!! You're gonna make me want to have some 'nip tea early tonight at this rate, sheesh!!! Then I tried to talk to the first creature with authority I saw after arriving to register for a position, and *you* grab me away before I *could* register myself, and now you want me to go back to where you just took me from? Indecisive little...
> 
> ...





Marius Merganser said:


> "That's the Executive Officer!  He only has to answer to the Cap. He's going to throw you in the brig if you're not careful."
> _The duck's warning was out of sincere concern rather than an angry threat.  He picked up the box and started gathering some of the scattered fruit._
> 
> "I'm pretty sure our quarters are this way..." _He looked down one of the corridors that looked identical to many of the others. _ "Or....maybe that way?"



The short slug rabbit chuckled under his breath as he disappeared into the crowds...

To that, they were left to their own devices to ascertain the next appropriate course of action. Perhaps it was a test? Or more likely, Mambi was right... Either way, it was a sizable ship, the size of a moderately sized city no less! Just from the landing bay alone, the two of them could see over the crowds the numerous halls and passageway splitting in every direction. 

It seemed most folks though, were migrating one way or another into a wide hallway between two hangers, security officers ushering them calmly through. 

"Hey, was that you a second ago?" Someone asked Mambi from behind as the feline tried to pick up and carry all his things. 

Behind him, stood some kind of big doughy cat fish creature carrying an absolutely huge duffle bag on his shoulder. "That was pretty crazy, how'd you do that?"

A few more folks walked up to them as well. "Was that like, real magic?" another asked. 

"Nah, magic's not real guys, get with it." a third commented as Mambi and Marius seemed to have inadvertently caused a commotion... well, mostly Mambi. 

"You should do it again!" A fourth suggested excitedly.


----------



## Universe (Nov 11, 2022)

*I thought I heard something though the ship* “I heard a commotion downstairs is everything ok down there”


----------



## Universe (Nov 11, 2022)

“Why does my species have good ears?”


----------



## Marius Merganser (Nov 11, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> The short slug rabbit chuckled under his breath as he disappeared into the crowds...
> 
> To that, they were left to their own devices to ascertain the next appropriate course of action. Perhaps it was a test? Or more likely, Mambi was right... Either way, it was a sizable ship, the size of a moderately sized city no less! Just from the landing bay alone, the two of them could see over the crowds the numerous halls and passageway splitting in every direction.
> 
> ...


_
Marius set his stuff down and began digging through his bag, oblivious to the crowd that was gathering._
"Hang on, I saved schematics of the ship on my tablet."

_The duck found his handheld tablet computer and began scrolling through his applications and files._
"Here's a map of the wiring conduits, but I guess that's not going to help since they're behind the paneling.  Let's see, there's also maintenance passages, here, that would take us right to the crew quarters, and technically, we have authorization to use them, but all this stuff wouldn't fit.  Oh, look! There's a kiosk 20 feet down this way.  What do you say, Mambi?  Uh, Mambi?"


----------



## Mambi (Nov 11, 2022)

Marius Merganser said:


> "That's the Executive Officer!  He only has to answer to the Cap. He's going to throw you in the brig if you're not careful."



_<the cat's eyes flash a glow for a moment as he chuckles and winks_> He can *try *to throw me in the brig, but he'll quickly find that's a total waste of time. The brig, an airlock, buried in a mountain...won't matter, he couldn't get rid of me if he tried, so all good, thanks! He really does need to loosen up though, maybe the uniform's too tight?




Silverthunder said:


> It seemed most folks though, were migrating one way or another into a wide hallway between two hangers, security officers ushering them calmly through.
> 
> "Hey, was that you a second ago?" Someone asked Mambi from behind as the feline tried to pick up and carry all his things.
> 
> ...



_<the cat grins and turns away from his duck companion for a moment, distracted by the small group of onlookers. He blushes and with a giggle replies> _

Huh? Oh, *that*? Yeah, it's magic all right, unicorn magic to be precise, but I really shouldn't. Signed a promise note and all. Plus Marius is right, I shouldn't antagonize them *too  *much I suppose. XO or not, not that I care too much about command structure mind you. Anyway we really should get going and...
_
<seeing the excited pleading of the last person, the cat's natural instincts to show off take over and he pauses to look around carefully. Feeling impish and seeing nobody official-looking watching him, he nods quickly and with a wink, his eyes glow and a small horizontal rift appears in front of him, low enough to be hidden from everyone from the small group of creatures. Extending a single claw and reaching inside with his paw, the cat fish creature suddenly yelps in surprise as his bag suddenly drops to the ground with a thud. As everyone turns in response, you see the cat's paw emerging from a similar rift that has opened near his duffle bag, the claw having slashed the shoulder strap that was cat fish was using to hold his bag. As the cat quickly retracts his paw and the glow fades, the rift reseal themselves and he giggles as he helps the cat fish pick up his bag and hands it to him by the remaining hand straps.>_

Anywhere to anywhere, easy as pie! Sorry about that by the way, couldn't resist, though if that XO wasn't such a fuddy-duddy I'd drop the ice machine's contents on his head in a heartbeat! I should be careful though, promises not to use them aside, I thought I heard rumours that where we're going might interfere with it a bit. Guess we'll see together, eh? 



Marius Merganser said:


> _Marius set his stuff down and began digging through his bag, oblivious to the crowd that was gathering._
> "Hang on, I saved schematics of the ship on my tablet."
> 
> _The duck found his handheld tablet computer and began scrolling through his applications and files._
> "Here's a map of the wiring conduits, but I guess that's not going to help since they're behind the paneling.  Let's see, there's also maintenance passages, here, that would take us right to the crew quarters, and technically, we have authorization to use them, but all this stuff wouldn't fit.  Oh, look! There's a kiosk 20 feet down this way.  What do you say, Mambi?  Uh, Mambi?"



_<the cat snaps back to attention at his companion's calling. He waves quickly to his new friends> _Oh, gotta go, sorry. Nice meeting you, and see ya around! 

_<turning back to the duck, his eyes catch the schematics in his wings and light up with joy>_ Ah, NOW we're talkin'! Let's see here...I _could _portal my stuff there but you know XO-pissypants there would only throw a fit, so that's probably out. So yeah, let's see what this kiosk has to offer and we can take the long scenic route there I suppose. TYhis place is like a mini city after all, so maybe not a bad idea to skip the shortcuts for now and wander to explore it a bit and map it out in the noggin. Besides, I may need those maintenance passages to hide by the end of this. <chuckle> 

After you? _<the cat bows and motions down the hall indicated by your map>_


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 11, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Something like that." Spit replied with a sigh. "They don't even have a full compliment yet, and they're in an all hands on deck situation. Issues getting things working all over the ship, big problem in one of the biospheres, but I won't send any of you to deal with something like that yet. I got fog in the aft shipping and receiving, and no atmosphere flowing into one of the hazard labs."
> 
> He paused for a moment, then chuckled. "The second one's not as bad as it sounds. Either way, you two pick one and I'll deal with the other once I give the rest of the section a quick brief."


"Hmmm... fog can be handled if done slowly, but then again it could be more than simple water vapor.  It's hard to tell just from that description."


The_Happiest_Husky said:


> _Heep sighs and ignores the question._
> "That head engineer has work for me, I'm going to get changed."
> _He shuts the door, and emerges a minute later wearing a grey jumpsuit with silver reflective strips. Like his uniform, it's Confederacy issue, with a sheathed sword emblazoned on the left sleeve.
> 
> ...


"Ah, there you are.  Fog in the aft shipping and receiving, or the lack of atmosphere in one of the hazard labs?  Which one of those do you think is the more pressing concern?"


----------



## Marius Merganser (Nov 11, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<turning back to the duck, his eyes catch the schematics in his wings and light up with joy>_ Ah, NOW we're talkin'! Let's see here...I _could _portal my stuff there but you know XO-pissypants there would only throw a fit, so that's probably out. So yeah, let's see what this kiosk has to offer and we can take the long scenic route there I suppose. TYhis place is like a mini city after all, so maybe not a bad idea to skip the shortcuts for now and wander to explore it a bit and map it out in the noggin. Besides, I may need those maintenance passages to hide by the end of this. <chuckle>



"I don't want to lug this stuff around with us.  Let's find our quarters and stow it, and then I guess we can maybe look around a bit on the way to the tower."
_Marius picked up his bag as well as Mambi's box._



Mambi said:


> After you? _<the cat bows and motions down the hall indicated by your map>_


"Oh, okay.  Thank you, sir."
_
The two proceeded to the kiosk and the duck pressed the map button which further dampened his mood.  Hoping to find a way to his bedroom, the map displayed the ship on a city-size scale._

"Aw, crab cakes!"

_Marius didn't notice the cat growing bored as he compared the kiosk with his tablet._


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Nov 11, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Hmmm... fog can be handled if done slowly, but then again it could be more than simple water vapor.  It's hard to tell just from that description."
> 
> "Ah, there you are.  Fog in the aft shipping and receiving, or the lack of atmosphere in one of the hazard labs?  Which one of those do you think is the more pressing concern?"


_Heep thinks for a moment. _
"Depends. The fog is more pressing an issue if there's systems or materials that may be damaged by too much moisture. There might also be a correlation between the two problems if they're near enough to each other."


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 11, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> _Heep thinks for a moment. _
> "Depends. The fog is more pressing an issue if there's systems or materials that may be damaged by too much moisture. There might also be a correlation between the two problems if they're near enough to each other."


_<<Well, we each have two different possibilities for why the fog could be a larger problem.  I know where we're going, if only to see whose judgement is better.>>_

"Honestly, I think it might be better for the two of us to address the fog issue."


----------



## Silverthunder (Nov 11, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the cat snaps back to attention at his companion's calling. He waves quickly to his new friends> _Oh, gotta go, sorry. Nice meeting you, and see ya around!
> 
> _<turning back to the duck, his eyes catch the schematics in his wings and light up with joy>_ Ah, NOW we're talkin'! Let's see here...I _could _portal my stuff there but you know XO-pissypants there would only throw a fit, so that's probably out. So yeah, let's see what this kiosk has to offer and we can take the long scenic route there I suppose. TYhis place is like a mini city after all, so maybe not a bad idea to skip the shortcuts for now and wander to explore it a bit and map it out in the noggin. Besides, I may need those maintenance passages to hide by the end of this. <chuckle>
> 
> After you? _<the cat bows and motions down the hall indicated by your map>_





Marius Merganser said:


> _The two proceeded to the kiosk and the duck pressed the map button which further dampened his mood. Hoping to find a way to his bedroom, the map displayed the ship on a city-size scale._
> 
> "Aw, crab cakes!"
> 
> _Marius didn't notice the cat growing bored as he compared the kiosk with his tablet._



There was quite a bit of collective disappointment in the crowd as soon as Mambi turned to hurry after Marius, a few calling out that they could do magic too, or that others wanted to learn how he did it. Just as soon as Mambi left, a security officer moved in to break them up, chiding them for loitering on an active runway.

The kiosk was fortunately, placed right in the middle of the large walkway leading further into the ship, easy to see and find, presumably.

Though... it might not have helped them as much as they had hoped... it certainly displayed everything! Well- mostly, there were quite a few empty spots, with general designations, likely for security reasons given the sheer volume of research labs. Crew quarters were situated throughout the ship as well, but most seemed to be the city block like structures jutting up from the upper decks. There, there were exchanges and commissaries, as well as the more familiar civilian odds and ends, even a few unofficial restaurants and cafeterias. 

Still... didn't do much to help them determine where to go...

On the bottom right of the display, was the green image of an ID card, just above a little insert on the kiosk. Perhaps, it was asking for the IDs issued to all crew prior to arrival, the very same that Mambi had forgone for the sake of impatience.

A crewmember minding their own business using the adjacent side of the kiosk inserted theirs, and their name popped up on the screen with several indicators showing some locations. Though, to what end, it wasn't clear.


----------



## Silverthunder (Nov 11, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> _Heep thinks for a moment. _
> "Depends. The fog is more pressing an issue if there's systems or materials that may be damaged by too much moisture. There might also be a correlation between the two problems if they're near enough to each other."





Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _<<Well, we each have two different possibilities for why the fog could be a larger problem.  I know where we're going, if only to see whose judgement is better.>>_
> 
> "Honestly, I think it might be better for the two of us to address the fog issue."



"Agreed," Spit replied in his grizzled voice. "I'll take care of the atmosphere problem in the labs."

He pulled two devices off a nearby table and handed them to the two. They were wrist data pads, fitting snuggly on the forearm.

"Here, these are your personal EVA bands. Think of it as your job phone, it's hooked up to the sections database so you'll be able to pull whatever you need from them." He explained, "Your uniforms'll be here when you get back, so try not to get yourself electrocuted or burned until then alright?"

"Ensign Rikiti is trying to handle things on his own down there in storage with the fog, the only Atmo tech available right now, so show him some kindness would yah?"

He pulled up another datapad off to the side and tapped the screen a few times. Heep and Dorien's pads dinged with an update, a little 'letter' popping up on the screen.

"There you go lads, call me up if there are any problems. And please don't steel Rikiti's tools by mistake, you'll get your own when we settle in." He assured them.


----------



## Silverthunder (Nov 11, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Yes sir I’ve been in 33 wars sir” *I said at attention*


"You must understand, your purpose here isn't war. It is protection. You are an arbiter and a mediator when needed, and a defender of peace and tranquility." The creature continued to hover there, moving a little closer to Universe.

"There are hundreds of decks, and thousands of crewmembers throughout the ship. You must treat all of them with respect, and expect nothing in return, such is the life of those who serve. But, take heed, do not interfere with others unless absolutely necessary, we are not a dictatorship. Do you understand?"


TrixieFox said:


> "Leader?" Trix said under her breath, she took a quick glance at the otter, then hardened in tone and posture. "FIRST off, I need to know everyone's name and specializations... if that exists here"



There was a pause as they looked to each other for a moment. 

"Sound off marines. We have no need for shyness here..." Senemen stated bluntly. 

The female snake creature spoke first. "Sgt. Seren, Medic." 

"Vasiliev, Riot and crowd control." The bear chimed in with a thick accent.

Two tall gator like creatures with thick colorful mains running along their back and tail chimed in next, male and female. "Corporal Niaga, heavy weapons." 

"Corporal Rosri," the other added. 

"Sgt. Dagen," a rather buff catfish fellow stated, "Sapper." 

"Sapper- err, Corporal Shore," a strange creature with the slimy head of an eel, wrapped up tight to hide the slime. "S- sapper!" 

"Sgt. Zlander," boomed an massive and ripped saber tooth feline, "Survival expert."

"SSG Fife." A smooth skinned, eyeless consortium synth stated. "Bio warfare." 

"SSG Crievia, engineering, in general that is." The mechanical 'open source' synth stated in a mechanical voice. 

"Corporal Briar, marksmanship, not that the others aren't, I'm just really good with distance and wind..." The team's stag explained.

"SFC Fizzle ma'am. Drone and exotic warfare expert." A short slug rabbit creature covered head to toe in a bodysuit like the eel explained. 

"Sgt. Sterling. Survival as well." A tall wolf like creature concluded.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Nov 11, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Agreed," Spit replied in his grizzled voice. "I'll take care of the atmosphere problem in the labs."
> 
> He pulled two devices off a nearby table and handed them to the two. They were wrist data pads, fitting snuggly on the forearm.
> 
> ...


"Aye, sir."
_Heep does his strange close-eyed bow again, then turns to Dorian. He straps on the datapad, and taps around to check its functions._


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 12, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Agreed," Spit replied in his grizzled voice. "I'll take care of the atmosphere problem in the labs."
> 
> He pulled two devices off a nearby table and handed them to the two. They were wrist data pads, fitting snuggly on the forearm.
> 
> ...


_<<I wonder if they got my specifications for the compact nano-tools.  Ah well, no use fussing about it now.>>_

Dorien put the datapad on his lower left arm, fitted it, and checked its functions.  He was used to multi-function displays that interfaced with his rig - but he could check later for the existence of that function.

For now, the first thing he was looking for was two maps.  One for this section, and one to direct him to the storage area that had the problem.


----------



## Universe (Nov 12, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "You must understand, your purpose here isn't war. It is protection. You are an arbiter and a mediator when needed, and a defender of peace and tranquility." The creature continued to hover there, moving a little closer to Universe.
> 
> "There are hundreds of decks, and thousands of crewmembers throughout the ship. You must treat all of them with respect, and expect nothing in return, such is the life of those who serve. But, take heed, do not interfere with others unless absolutely necessary, we are not a dictatorship. Do you understand?"
> 
> ...


“I understand sir”


----------



## TrixieFox (Nov 12, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "You must understand, your purpose here isn't war. It is protection. You are an arbiter and a mediator when needed, and a defender of peace and tranquility." The creature continued to hover there, moving a little closer to Universe.
> 
> "There are hundreds of decks, and thousands of crewmembers throughout the ship. You must treat all of them with respect, and expect nothing in return, such is the life of those who serve. But, take heed, do not interfere with others unless absolutely necessary, we are not a dictatorship. Do you understand?"
> 
> ...


(if there are other Sgt's in the Squad Trix would have to be at the highest rank to be the squad leader) 
"Nice to meet all of you," Trix said "Briar you have my most pleasure in meeting you since in my old detail I was the unit Sniper" 
*Trix smiled at her unit* "Now Im going to need four things from y'all... 1) What type of weapons are we working with, 2) We will keep this area SPOTLESS *Trix said pointing at food wrappers on the ground, 3) Call Me Trix not sgt or whatever else. 4) I haven't eaten in a few days so I need something to eat


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Nov 12, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> (if there are other Sgt's in the Squad Trix would have to be at the highest rank to be the squad leader)


(Lieutenant would be the appropriate rank, an officer rather than an NCO)


----------



## Universe (Nov 12, 2022)

“I got to stop getting distracted”


----------



## TrixieFox (Nov 12, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> (Lieutenant would be the appropriate rank, an officer rather than an NCO)


(Commander might be better cuz there's a Corp)


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Nov 12, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> (Commander might be better cuz there's a Corp)


(Corporal is a lower rank than sergeant)


----------



## TrixieFox (Nov 12, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> (Corporal is a lower rank than sergeant)


(ah... *googles* right)


----------



## Silverthunder (Nov 12, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> "Aye, sir."
> _Heep does his strange close-eyed bow again, then turns to Dorian. He straps on the datapad, and taps around to check its functions._





Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _<<I wonder if they got my specifications for the compact nano-tools.  Ah well, no use fussing about it now.>>_
> 
> Dorien put the datapad on his lower left arm, fitted it, and checked its functions.  He was used to multi-function displays that interfaced with his rig - but he could check later for the existence of that function.
> 
> For now, the first thing he was looking for was two maps.  One for this section, and one to direct him to the storage area that had the problem.



The datapads seemed fairly basic, at least compared to other products. Contained within them was a huge glossary and knowledge base of the parts used on the ship, and different manuals and diagnostic procedures. There was also a detailed Ship Positioning System that monitored their location on the ship, as well as a working layout of the vessel, and various 'layers' of its innards. 

Almost nothing was hidden to the engineers, and nothing seemed incomplete at first glance. Still, it likely didn't replace the personal devices the two had brought completely, as it lacked some quality of life things. It was strictly a utility system for work. Fortunately, it DID have a wireless integration system for cybernetic and other personal devices. 

It was also a simple coms device to boot! 

"There." Spit concluded. "I marked the location on your map. Hopefully you can get a little bit of experience on this one, the climate and life support systems are... for obvious reasons... one of the most important systems of a ship. Best to have you lads learn a bit about our particular set up to make sure we can fill in when needed, maybe have you make a note of any strange fixes or problems you might encounter so the others know about it in the future."


----------



## Silverthunder (Nov 12, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I got to stop getting distracted”



"ha ha!" the creature attempted a laugh. "It is understandable! This is an important endeavor after all! Now, please, rest and enjoy the remainder of your evening. I'm sure you're travel here has been quite exhausting as it is for most. Take the time to settle in if you'd like. I'm sure Black Fang will be happy to point you towards your quarters."



TrixieFox said:


> (if there are other Sgt's in the Squad Trix would have to be at the highest rank to be the squad leader)
> "Nice to meet all of you," Trix said "Briar you have my most pleasure in meeting you since in my old detail I was the unit Sniper"
> *Trix smiled at her unit* "Now Im going to need four things from y'all... 1) What type of weapons are we working with, 2) We will keep this area SPOTLESS *Trix said pointing at food wrappers on the ground, 3) Call Me Trix not sgt or whatever else. 4) I haven't eaten in a few days so I need something to eat


(Sorry, I've been playing fast and loose with the ranks here, she'll still be considered the team's 'commander', but we'll give her Lieutenant rank to avoid confusion.)

"Likewise," Briar bowed his head with a smile. "I look forward to some tactical competition."

Eldeer always seemed to have that smug look on their faces, it wasn't intentional, that was just the appeal.

The bear quickly snatched the candy wrapper and hid it behind his back as he stood at ease among the others, trying to look natural as she spoke.

Senemen chuckled. "Not to worry ma'am. Since we're all here, we don't have to sit around our hanger and wait around anymore. I can show you our headquarters first and take you to the armory, show everyone what they'll be working with, think you're gonna like my cage! Or, we can swing by the dining facility first. Should probably figure out where our uniforms are right now soon too..."


----------



## Marius Merganser (Nov 12, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> On the bottom right of the display, was the green image of an ID card, just above a little insert on the kiosk. Perhaps, it was asking for the IDs issued to all crew prior to arrival, the very same that Mambi had forgone for the sake of impatience.
> 
> A crewmember minding their own business using the adjacent side of the kiosk inserted theirs, and their name popped up on the screen with several indicators showing some locations. Though, to what end, it wasn't clear.



_Marius watched the bystander with curiosity and them rummaged through his bag again, taking out his own ID card.  He inserted it into the kiosk's slot and the image of the ID card flashed red. He flipped the card over and tried again.  Accepting the card in the proper orientation, the kiosk displayed his name and rank on the screen.  _

"What's the story, Mother?"  _he sarcastically asked the kiosk as it began to display more information._


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Nov 12, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> The datapads seemed fairly basic, at least compared to other products. Contained within them was a huge glossary and knowledge base of the parts used on the ship, and different manuals and diagnostic procedures. There was also a detailed Ship Positioning System that monitored their location on the ship, as well as a working layout of the vessel, and various 'layers' of its innards.
> 
> Almost nothing was hidden to the engineers, and nothing seemed incomplete at first glance. Still, it likely didn't replace the personal devices the two had brought completely, as it lacked some quality of life things. It was strictly a utility system for work. Fortunately, it DID have a wireless integration system for cybernetic and other personal devices.
> 
> ...


"Will do, sir."
_Heep nods to Dorien_.
"I suggest we take a look at the fog for ourselves, then check the local climate control systems."


----------



## Universe (Nov 13, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "ha ha!" the creature attempted a laugh. "It is understandable! This is an important endeavor after all! Now, please, rest and enjoy the remainder of your evening. I'm sure you're travel here has been quite exhausting as it is for most. Take the time to settle in if you'd like. I'm sure Black Fang will be happy to point you towards your quarters."
> 
> 
> (Sorry, I've been playing fast and loose with the ranks here, she'll still be considered the team's 'commander', but we'll give her Lieutenant rank to avoid confusion.)
> ...


“Thank you sir”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 13, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> The datapads seemed fairly basic, at least compared to other products. Contained within them was a huge glossary and knowledge base of the parts used on the ship, and different manuals and diagnostic procedures. There was also a detailed Ship Positioning System that monitored their location on the ship, as well as a working layout of the vessel, and various 'layers' of its innards.
> 
> Almost nothing was hidden to the engineers, and nothing seemed incomplete at first glance. Still, it likely didn't replace the personal devices the two had brought completely, as it lacked some quality of life things. It was strictly a utility system for work. Fortunately, it DID have a wireless integration system for cybernetic and other personal devices.
> 
> ...





The_Happiest_Husky said:


> "Will do, sir."
> _Heep nods to Dorien_.
> "I suggest we take a look at the fog for ourselves, then check the local climate control systems."


"I must concur.  I had my questions about whether that fog was actually, y'know, _fog_.  Only way we'll know is if we go right there."

Dorian followed the map marker that had been laid out.  He'd work on wireless integration later.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Nov 13, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "I must concur.  I had my questions about whether that fog was actually, y'know, _fog_.  Only way we'll know is if we go right there."
> 
> Dorian followed the map marker that had been laid out.  He'd work on wireless integration later.


_Heep follows behind him, looking around and sniffing the air. _
"What's your... species called?"


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 13, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> _Heep follows behind him, looking around and sniffing the air. _
> "What's your... species called?"


"The Rukbatians."

Dorian took a deep breath.  He'd practically recited the next two lines plenty of times before.

"Four-armed waterfowl, that's most of what you need to know about the species.  The ducks are kind of placid, the swans are extremely temperamental, geese like myself are in-between."


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Nov 13, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "The Rukbatians."
> 
> Dorian took a deep breath.  He'd practically recited the next two lines plenty of times before.
> 
> "Four-armed waterfowl, that's most of what you need to know about the species.  The ducks are kind of placid, the swans are extremely temperamental, geese like myself are in-between."


_"_You like swimming?"
_Heep tugs on the sleeves of his jumpsuit._


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 13, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> _"_You like swimming?"
> _Heep tugs on the sleeves of his jumpsuit._


"Very much so.  To the point where I take efforts to protect my waterproof feathers that most of my kind don't."


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Nov 13, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Very much so.  To the point where I take efforts to protect my waterproof feathers that most of my kind don't."


_Heep nods._
"I like swimming too. I have to reapply my soulmarks afterwards, though."
_He gestures to the cyan markings on his face. He seems nervous, his small talk unpracticed._


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 13, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> _Heep nods._
> "I like swimming too. I have to reapply my soulmarks afterwards, though."
> _He gestures to the cyan markings on his face. He seems nervous, his small talk unpracticed._


"Soulmarks, huh?  The Rukbatians have never been all that religious or spiritual... I'm probably closer than the majority due to the defects in my cybernetic rig.  But even then, soulmarks would be something new to me."


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Nov 14, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Soulmarks, huh?  The Rukbatians have never been all that religious or spiritual... I'm probably closer than the majority due to the defects in my cybernetic rig.  But even then, soulmarks would be something new to me."


"Soulmarks are a set of dye markings passed down through families. They connect us to our ancestors, and deepen our connection to the spirit world. They're unique for each set of siblings, a mix of both parent's markings."
_He points out the markings on his face as he begins explaining them._
"These on my snout and ears are from my mother, and the crescent under my right eye from my father. There are morehidden under my jumpsuit as well."


----------



## TrixieFox (Nov 14, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "ha ha!" the creature attempted a laugh. "It is understandable! This is an important endeavor after all! Now, please, rest and enjoy the remainder of your evening. I'm sure you're travel here has been quite exhausting as it is for most. Take the time to settle in if you'd like. I'm sure Black Fang will be happy to point you towards your quarters."
> 
> 
> (Sorry, I've been playing fast and loose with the ranks here, she'll still be considered the team's 'commander', but we'll give her Lieutenant rank to avoid confusion.)
> ...


*Trix raised an eyebrow* "Tac Ops is not a competition, the people that died first in my experience were those that thought it was" Trix said sternly. *Trix looked a Senemen* "Lead the way where ever"


----------



## Silverthunder (Nov 14, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Thank you sir”



Captain Cars offered his version of a bow, and turned his attention back to command of the vessel.

Black Fang was waiting patiently outside the bridge for Universe. "All went well I presume sir?"



TrixieFox said:


> *Trix raised an eyebrow* "Tac Ops is not a competition, the people that died first in my experience were those that thought it was" Trix said sternly. *Trix looked a Senemen* "Lead the way where ever"



Briar's mouth twisted a little at her comment. "Naturally... ma'am." 

As she turned to speak to Senemen though...

"And 'competition' spurs improvement. We would all do well to strive to do better and push our limits, challenging our peers to do the same," the stag interjected, "those who fall first are those who are complacent and arrogant. In my experience."

"With respect..." he added, no shortage of sarcasm.

Some of the others cringed internally, trying to hide it. In most marital organizations, obviously, it wasn't prudent to challenge authority so directly. 

Senemen's cheeks were puffed out and a bit red, clearly wanting to reprimand the marine, but biting his tongue so as not to interfere where he shouldn't.


----------



## Silverthunder (Nov 14, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Soulmarks, huh?  The Rukbatians have never been all that religious or spiritual... I'm probably closer than the majority due to the defects in my cybernetic rig.  But even then, soulmarks would be something new to me."





The_Happiest_Husky said:


> "Soulmarks are a set of dye markings passed down through families. They connect us to our ancestors, and deepen our connection to the spirit world. They're unique for each set of siblings, a mix of both parent's markings."
> _He points out the markings on his face as he begins explaining them._
> "These on my snout and ears are from my mother, and the crescent under my right eye from my father. There are morehidden under my jumpsuit as well."



Spit gave the two a nod and bid them luck on their first little assignment as they left the workshop, presumably following the waypoints given by the EVA's on their wrists. 

The directions were taking them through a much calmer rout than the busy beltways. To some, there was a certain beauty to the halls and bulkheads. The slightly mismatched panels, the symmetry of the rivets on structural hardpoints, and the smooth blue shaded colors mixed with white panels and multicolored signs. They even passed a set of windows overlooking another storage bay of some sort, or perhaps food processing? It was hard to tell, but there were a lot of greens and reds being packaged. The staggering complexity, and knowledge needed to bring it all together was amazing to some.

Alternatively... to another, it was claustrophobic. Every corridor was tighter than the last. A metal beam could snap and trap them in the corridor at any moment, or blast doors could slam closed without warning... there was no way of telling for sure. Who knows? Perhaps even the atmosphere systems could blow and suck all the oxygen into space... and that wasn't even mentioning all the potentially unnatural and disturbing things that could be lurking unseen behind the walls... 

The duo was beginning to enter another section of the ship, deep within. Now, it was getting much quieter.


----------



## Silverthunder (Nov 14, 2022)

Marius Merganser said:


> _Marius watched the bystander with curiosity and them rummaged through his bag again, taking out his own ID card.  He inserted it into the kiosk's slot and the image of the ID card flashed red. He flipped the card over and tried again.  Accepting the card in the proper orientation, the kiosk displayed his name and rank on the screen.  _
> 
> "What's the story, Mother?"  _he sarcastically asked the kiosk as it began to display more information._



@Mambi

"Good evening sir," a female voice responded eerily.

A little icon with a head and a speech bubble on the top left popped up on screen. The main screen opened up with his profile, though no deeply personal information was available, only a name, rank, and his headshot. Rank of Ensign, for now.

On the right was a box with 'tasks'. There were two green checkmarks on 'Intake' and 'Arrival', but Assign Quarters, and Locate Dining Facilities were pending.

A detailed 'road' map of the ship was displayed on the screen with circles on particular locations, all of them at the upper most decks of the ship in Marius' case. 

Things were starting to get humid on top of that, some of the others passing by remarked as the throngs continued. Not that it would bother a creature like Marius of course, but others like Mambi could get a little uncomfortable. Ah well, all part of getting accustomed to ship life.


----------



## TrixieFox (Nov 14, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> Captain Cars offered his version of a bow, and turned his attention back to command of the vessel.
> 
> Black Fang was waiting patiently outside the bridge for Universe. "All went well I presume sir?"
> 
> ...


*Trix bit her lip and Senemen could see a fire ignite in her eyes* "if a game is what you want" Trix said turning barely controlling her rage "I challenge you to a marksmanship challenge, if I win you clean the barracks quarters by yourself for the next six months" *Little did Briar know... Trix never misses, and has lost many fine soldiers to a 'game'*


----------



## Universe (Nov 14, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> Captain Cars offered his version of a bow, and turned his attention back to command of the vessel.
> 
> Black Fang was waiting patiently outside the bridge for Universe. "All went well I presume sir?"
> 
> ...


“Yes it did I would like to go to my quarters please”


----------



## Mambi (Nov 14, 2022)

Marius Merganser said:


> _Marius watched the bystander with curiosity and them rummaged through his bag again, taking out his own ID card.  He inserted it into the kiosk's slot and the image of the ID card flashed red. He flipped the card over and tried again.  Accepting the card in the proper orientation, the kiosk displayed his name and rank on the screen.  _
> 
> "What's the story, Mother?"  _he sarcastically asked the kiosk as it began to display more information._





Silverthunder said:


> @Mambi
> 
> "Good evening sir," a female voice responded eerily.
> 
> ...


_
<the cat waited patiently at the kiosk, looking around casually at the various uniforms. With a shudder, he saw how tight and clean they all were, and swore right then and there, *he'd* not be wearing one nosiriee. Protocols be damned, he'd wear a nametag sure, ID? NO problem, but to expect his fur to fit into such a drab and stiff clothing? Not too likely. Of course he chuckled to himself figuring the uniform he;d probably end up wearing at the end of this would be a chained jumpsuit, but no matter...>_

Oh! You got the map up already? And it says...huh all _upper _decks? Ah well, guess I should have arrived earlier. Still, I have some good fur conditioner so I should be fine. These fine tuffs can handle a fair bit of environmental damage after all. So what's that say there...rank "ensign". Hmmm, they actually gave us a rank! Well, you anyway, they;'re probably still trying to figure me out and frankly, I'm happy being civilian advisor if it means I get to keep my jean shorts! You see those uniforms? No wonder the XO's so cranky, no room to breathe in that thing!

All right then, seems they haven't assigned me a quarters yet. _<he giggles and gets an evil look in his eye, then shakes his head dismissively>_ Nooo, I can't do what I'm thinking, they'll kill me! I still have to check into that navigation tower and show off my stuff. Maybe I'll just leave my stuff in your room for now and move it as soon as I get my own. Don't worry, I won't have it stinking of 'nip, I promise. I *am* quite courteous to those that deserve it after all, and you seem quote nice. _<wink>

<he examines the map more closely, trying to figure out the layout with effort. Finally he turns away from the map frustrated and sighs>_ Ok, enough of that...this is taking *way *too long..._<he closes his eyes for a moment and takes a deep breath, then as he opens them you see they are glowing slightly as he looks absently at the wall. Nodding and mumbling to himself as he looks around at nothing in particular, the glow fades as he points to the map again> _

Right. Marius, according to my internal bearings, the main nav tower is 243 meters east by 137 meters north by 96 meters upwards from where we are. So according to this map that means...2.corridors down, 1 elevator up a few levels...left at the armoury...past the gym and gravity controls...and...voila! There it is! Since we have to walk, might as well get started! We can drop by your quarters once we exit the elevator and meet the rest of the crew maybe.

_<the cat starts to saunter off before turning back, realizing he *is* ordered to stay with the duck after all. He blushes and grins> _Coming?


----------



## Universe (Nov 14, 2022)

*I sighed and looked at the Lieutenant*


----------



## Marius Merganser (Nov 14, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the cat waited patiently at the kiosk, looking around casually at the various uniforms. With a shudder, he saw how tight and clean they all were, and swore right then and there, *he'd* not be wearing one nosiriee. Protocols be damned, he'd wear a nametag sure, ID? NO problem, but to expect his fur to fit into such a drab and stiff clothing? Not too likely. Of course he chuckled to himself figuring the uniform he;d probably end up wearing at the end of this would be a chained jumpsuit, but no matter...>_
> 
> Oh! You got the map up already? And it says...huh all _upper _decks? Ah well, guess I should have arrived earlier. Still, I have some good fur conditioner so I should be fine. These fine tuffs can handle a fair bit of environmental damage after all. So what's that say there...rank "ensign". Hmmm, they actually gave us a rank! Well, you anyway, they;'re probably still trying to figure me out and frankly, I'm happy being civilian advisor if it means I get to keep my jean shorts! You see those uniforms? No wonder the XO's so cranky, no room to breathe in that thing!



"No uniform?"  _Marius sputtered.  He looked around to make sure no one was in ear shot before he leaned in and whispered illicitly,_ "The ladies love a guy a in uniform. I mean, come on."  _He stepped back and waved his wing in front of his own maroon and gold uniform shirt to show off how good he thought he looked. _ "Pretty sharp."_
_


Mambi said:


> All right then, seems they haven't assigned me a quarters yet. _<he giggles and gets an evil look in his eye, then shakes his head dismissively>_ Nooo, I can't do what I'm thinking, they'll kill me! I still have to check into that navigation tower and show off my stuff. Maybe I'll just leave my stuff in your room for now and move it as soon as I get my own. Don't worry, I won't have it stinking of 'nip, I promise. I *am* quite courteous to those that deserve it after all, and you seem quote nice. _<wink>_



"Aw, thanks.  Hey..." _he looked around again to make sure no one else had entered ear shot since the last time he checked_. "I got some contraband of my own."  _He opened his bag once again and tilted it so the cat could look inside.  There, he saw a package labeled "Extra Fancy Croutons.  He quickly closed up the bag again and gave the cat a wink_.  "Don't tell anyone." _he whispered with a smile. 
_


Mambi said:


> _<he examines the map more closely, trying to figure out the layout with effort. Finally he turns away from the map frustrated and sighs>_ Ok, enough of that...this is taking *way *too long..._<he closes his eyes for a moment and takes a deep breath, then as he opens them you see they are glowing slightly as he looks absently at the wall. Nodding and mumbling to himself as he looks around at nothing in particular, the glow fades as he points to the map again> _
> 
> Right. Marius, according to my internal bearings, the main nav tower is 243 meters east by 137 meters north by 96 meters upwards from where we are. So according to this map that means...2.corridors down, 1 elevator up a few levels...left at the armoury...past the gym and gravity controls...and...voila! There it is! Since we have to walk, might as well get started! We can drop by your quarters once we exit the elevator and meet the rest of the crew maybe.
> 
> _<the cat starts to saunter off before turning back, realizing he *is* ordered to stay with the duck after all. He blushes and grins> _Coming?



_Too impressed with Mambi's ability to find his way, Marius forgot the XO's warning about using magic. _
"Uh, yes, sir."  
_With that, Marius picked up his bag and the cat's box of fruit and dashed to catch up._


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 14, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> "Soulmarks are a set of dye markings passed down through families. They connect us to our ancestors, and deepen our connection to the spirit world. They're unique for each set of siblings, a mix of both parent's markings."
> _He points out the markings on his face as he begins explaining them._
> "These on my snout and ears are from my mother, and the crescent under my right eye from my father. There are morehidden under my jumpsuit as well."


"Ancestor powers and the spirit world?  Yeah, that's definitely something a Rukbatian wouldn't recognize."



Silverthunder said:


> Spit gave the two a nod and bid them luck on their first little assignment as they left the workshop, presumably following the waypoints given by the EVA's on their wrists.
> 
> The directions were taking them through a much calmer rout than the busy beltways. To some, there was a certain beauty to the halls and bulkheads. The slightly mismatched panels, the symmetry of the rivets on structural hardpoints, and the smooth blue shaded colors mixed with white panels and multicolored signs. They even passed a set of windows overlooking another storage bay of some sort, or perhaps food processing? It was hard to tell, but there were a lot of greens and reds being packaged. The staggering complexity, and knowledge needed to bring it all together was amazing to some.
> 
> ...


Dorian had gotten used to tunnels like this.  He remembered a time when he had to navigate them without gravity.  Now THAT was an exercise.

He did briefly stop a couple of times on the way through.

"So, this ancestor thing.  Do you detect anything down here?  I'm curious because I did see a couple odd shadows those two times I stopped.  I see those because of rig defects... but one time when I described it to another junior engineer, they insisted I was seeing ghosts."

Dorian made a sound exactly like trying to blow a raspberry through a goose beak.

"I thought he was full of it on the subject, but with you mentioning spirits, I thought I'd try you."


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Nov 14, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Ancestor powers and the spirit world?  Yeah, that's definitely something a Rukbatian wouldn't recognize."
> 
> Dorian had gotten used to tunnels like this.  He remembered a time when he had to navigate them without gravity.  Now THAT was an exercise.
> 
> ...


_Heep shakes his head. _
"We don't believe souls remain behind in this world, except for a few specific exceptions such as the Chained Soul. Our connection to our ancestors is that they provide us with guidance and instinct."


----------



## Silverthunder (Nov 15, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Ancestor powers and the spirit world?  Yeah, that's definitely something a Rukbatian wouldn't recognize."
> 
> 
> Dorian had gotten used to tunnels like this.  He remembered a time when he had to navigate them without gravity.  Now THAT was an exercise.
> ...





The_Happiest_Husky said:


> _Heep shakes his head. _
> "We don't believe souls remain behind in this world, except for a few specific exceptions such as the Chained Soul. Our connection to our ancestors is that they provide us with guidance and instinct."



After a healthy jaunt, turning a few corners and passing through several blast doors and service corridors, their EVA's dinged with location acquisition. Turning a corner, they were greeted with the problem... 

Up ahead at one of the bulkheads were three crew members. Just past them in the storage compartment, was the fog. It was dense, you couldn't see a few meters past the entrance, even when it was lit up with the lights within. The shapes of large containers just barely became visible, but only their dark shadows. 

The three crewmembers were practically hiding behind the bulkheads on either side of the door. 

On the left, a short rodent in a white and orange engineer's uniform, presumably the same they would be receiving. He had a toolbelt, a backpack, and the same EVAs the two of them possessed. Staring at his screen with his mouth open, he tapped away at his pad. 

The other two, a tall horse and some canid, wore white and green, indicating agriculture. The wolf wasn't so much hiding and crouching behind the bulkhead like the other two, but was leaning against the wall, perhaps trying to hide his own attempt at hiding. 

"I'm telling you, off to the right..." the horse whispered as he peaked around the corner. 

The wolf just sighed, "you two are ridiculous, this is stupid."

"W-well, if you so sure of self you go then, what you wait for?" the rat snapped quietly back.


----------



## Silverthunder (Nov 15, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the cat waited patiently at the kiosk, looking around casually at the various uniforms. With a shudder, he saw how tight and clean they all were, and swore right then and there, *he'd* not be wearing one nosiriee. Protocols be damned, he'd wear a nametag sure, ID? NO problem, but to expect his fur to fit into such a drab and stiff clothing? Not too likely. Of course he chuckled to himself figuring the uniform he;d probably end up wearing at the end of this would be a chained jumpsuit, but no matter...>_
> 
> Oh! You got the map up already? And it says...huh all _upper _decks? Ah well, guess I should have arrived earlier. Still, I have some good fur conditioner so I should be fine. These fine tuffs can handle a fair bit of environmental damage after all. So what's that say there...rank "ensign". Hmmm, they actually gave us a rank! Well, you anyway, they;'re probably still trying to figure me out and frankly, I'm happy being civilian advisor if it means I get to keep my jean shorts! You see those uniforms? No wonder the XO's so cranky, no room to breathe in that thing!
> 
> ...





Marius Merganser said:


> "No uniform?"  _Marius sputtered.  He looked around to make sure no one was in ear shot before he leaned in and whispered illicitly,_ "The ladies love a guy a in uniform. I mean, come on."  _He stepped back and waved his wing in front of his own maroon and gold uniform shirt to show off how good he thought he looked. _ "Pretty sharp."
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It was a solid plan, obviously Mambi's navigational abilities would far surpass any conventional map they might receive. After all, it was a carefully laid out plan created by a faceless beurocracy aboard the ship. No doubt they wouldn't be interested in maximizing efficiency and efficacy of their methods. Perhaps, then, a little bit of faith was necessary to trust in Mambi's abilities to find the exact location they were needed at that very moment...

As they proceeded along their planned path, moving through the busy corridor, then boarding the elevator, they stepped off onto the appropriate deck, presumably by the armory.

However... something was... off. There was no armory, and in fact, the layout of the deck seemed different somehow. They stepped off the elevator into another hall, with a junction just up ahead straddled by some kind of cafe station, or common area? An arrow pointing to the left indicated 'Classrooms', and on the right, 'Admin 04'

It seemed to be relatively quiet, with only a single fellow sitting at one of the tables in the cafe reading a datapad in his white and black security uniform. Not unlike the uniforms they would receive.

Before the two of them could act, they air began getting thicker, and the hall seemed to be starting to fill with a haze. The wolf up ahead with red markings looked up to see what was going on, glaring at Mambi and Marius as if they had somehow caused the growing fog.

"What are you two doing here?" the wolf grumbled, "do you have any idea where you are?"


----------



## Silverthunder (Nov 15, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Yes it did I would like to go to my quarters please”



"Very well." Black Fang replied.

He escorted universe back down the elevator and through a little bit of the ship before finally arriving at the Security Section. There, it was a mix of martial facilities, barracks, and administrative wings.

Passing security officers rendered their salutes in their black and white uniforms, carrying on their tasks with stun batons at their sides, while others chatted on the sidelines.

Universe's quarters were arranged near HQ, or the Command and Control hall, for quick access. Once they arrived at his room the Lieutenant gave a bow.

"Here you are sir. I'll have your uniforms, and your armor brought to your room once it arrives." He explained, holding the sliding door for his superior.



TrixieFox said:


> *Trix bit her lip and Senemen could see a fire ignite in her eyes* "if a game is what you want" Trix said turning barely controlling her rage "I challenge you to a marksmanship challenge, if I win you clean the barracks quarters by yourself for the next six months" *Little did Briar know... Trix never misses, and has lost many fine soldiers to a 'game'*



Briar gave a bow with a smile. "Very well ma'am. Understood." 

He seemed satisfied by her suggestion, perhaps pleased at the desired outcome.

Both Senemen and the SFC slug rabbit Fizzle seemed ready to explode at the subordinate deer, but they held off. Senemen clearing his throat and turning around. 

"Lets... just get back to the Section." Senemen sighed, trying to dismiss his frustration about the deer. "I think it's been a long day already. I'll open up the training range so you two can have your little game... then I'm getting something to eat... Oh, and another thing. I expect all weapons to be spotless when they return to the armory, and I only release weapons to those who can show me they know them inside and out. No exceptions." 

The last bit seemed aimed more towards the marines behind them than Trixie herself.

"If a weapon goes missing,  I won't hesitate for a second to request a lockdown of this entire ship to find it." He added.


----------



## Universe (Nov 15, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Very well." Black Fang replied.
> 
> He escorted universe back down the elevator and through a little bit of the ship before finally arriving at the Security Section. There, it was a mix of martial facilities, barracks, and administrative wings.
> 
> ...


*I walked in* “thank you Lieutenant let me know if I’m needed anywhere ok?”


----------



## Universe (Nov 15, 2022)

*I looked for a shower*


----------



## Universe (Nov 15, 2022)

*I suddenly grabbed my head as I could hear someone talking down the hallway* “stupid sensitive ears”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 15, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> _Heep shakes his head. _
> "We don't believe souls remain behind in this world, except for a few specific exceptions such as the Chained Soul. Our connection to our ancestors is that they provide us with guidance and instinct."


"I understand.  It was worth asking, at least."


Silverthunder said:


> After a healthy jaunt, turning a few corners and passing through several blast doors and service corridors, their EVA's dinged with location acquisition. Turning a corner, they were greeted with the problem...
> 
> Up ahead at one of the bulkheads were three crew members. Just past them in the storage compartment, was the fog. It was dense, you couldn't see a few meters past the entrance, even when it was lit up with the lights within. The shapes of large containers just barely became visible, but only their dark shadows.
> 
> ...


"....well, I think we found the problem... now to find its source."

Turning from Heep, Dorian looked at the crewmembers. He offhandedly pointed at the rat.

"...you must be Rikiti.  I'm going to see if I can figure anything out about this fog, maybe you could fill in Heep here on what you know?"

Without waiting for a response, Dorian walked up to where the bulkhead was.  He put a hand to his head and activated his cybernetic rig.

He cycled through vision modes.

"Let's see... infrared... radar... sound spectrum.... thermal sensing.... ion chamber sensor... particle sensor..."

Did any of the vision modes yield any information about the fog, or anything within it?


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Nov 15, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "I understand.  It was worth asking, at least."
> 
> "....well, I think we found the problem... now to find its source."
> 
> ...


_Heep steps up next to him, and sniffs the air. He identifies the scents of the three crewmen -yep, they smell nervous-, then searches for other unusual scents. He's not used to the smells of this ship yet, so it won't be as effective, but he might pick up something that Dorian doesn't._


----------



## Universe (Nov 15, 2022)

“IS THERE A SHOWER IN HERE?!” *I bellowed in frustration*


----------



## Silverthunder (Nov 16, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "I understand.  It was worth asking, at least."
> 
> "....well, I think we found the problem... now to find its source."
> 
> ...





The_Happiest_Husky said:


> _Heep steps up next to him, and sniffs the air. He identifies the scents of the three crewmen -yep, they smell nervous-, then searches for other unusual scents. He's not used to the smells of this ship yet, so it won't be as effective, but he might pick up something that Dorian doesn't._



"Wha- hey!" Rikiti jumped up as Dorien simply strode past him, completely dismissing the engineer for Heep to deel with. 

The rat stepped in front of Dorien and rose his fist in anger, clearly offended by the obvious slight. "Who you think you are, stupid weird bird thing! I best evo engineer on ship! I already know what wrong!"

The rodent obscured Dorien's view, negating half his sensors as he took up most of his field of view in his vitriol, perhaps intentionally... 

"Thermoregulator and moisture vaporator damaged in section, so Rikiti fix with help of Agri people, but when we turn leave, exchange junction pop! Go to fix, then another, controls rerouted to other juncture! Now we wait and see who do it but you come up and ruin spying!" He explained, frustrated and angry. 

"Now, go away!" Rikiti snapped harshly. 

The horse cleared his throat and stood up to try and de-escelate the rodents attempts to cause further strife. "We called security... but we're at the bottom of the que right now..."

"That's because you told them there were 'phantoms' on board the ship..." the wolf added sharply. 

"S- sorry... it was... just a phrase..." the equine replied, ears drooped apologetically. "But... I did hear skittering! I know I did... what if it's an infestation!?"

Dorein's sensors didn't pick up much, the storage compartment was filled halfway to the brim with all manner of containers and shelves for the agricultural section. It was... unusually quiet. 

To Heeps credit, there were quite a few scents within, given what they were storing. A lot of harsh earthy smells, some naturally, some pretending to be natural. Masked in there somwhere though, was the faint smell of old lubricating oil and a little bit of rust, perhaps amplified by the condensation of the fog.


----------



## Silverthunder (Nov 16, 2022)

Universe said:


> “IS THERE A SHOWER IN HERE?!” *I bellowed in frustration*


 Universe's bellowing was perhaps premature. 

The quarters were likely far more than many others were afforded on the ship. In fact, it was a decent sized apartment, complete with a living area, kitchen and dining, bedroom, and a sizable washroom to boot. On top of that, it was all already furnished, albeit with somewhat 'ultra modern' futurism style furniture. The simplicity nice for some, boring for others.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 16, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Wha- hey!" Rikiti jumped up as Dorien simply strode past him, completely dismissing the engineer for Heep to deel with.
> 
> The rat stepped in front of Dorien and rose his fist in anger, clearly offended by the obvious slight. "Who you think you are, stupid weird bird thing! I best evo engineer on ship! I already know what wrong!"
> 
> ...


While Rikiti's explanation was extremely helpful, Dorian was a little perturbed at the guy's sheer rudeness.  He stared right at the rodent.

"I have dealt with several situations where engineers on site panic at a situation, and in those, someone arriving and taking charge of the situation was necessary in order to calm them down and get them to solve the issue.  THAT would be why I blitzed right by you, Rikiti.  PLUS, Spit told me there was no time to waste.  That said, thank you for explaining."

Dorian glanced over to the wolf.

"No sign of phantoms.  My rig would have picked that up already."

Dorian went for his EVA to send a message to Spit.

"Spit, Rikiti says someone is actively sabotaging the exchange junctions and other junctures down here.  Someone in Agri reported it to security already, but they made the mistake of saying there were phantoms.  Whoever's doing this is NOT a phantom, and NOT an infestation, they're an actual saboteur.  Rikiti tried to find out who before we showed up."

Message sent, Dorian leaned up against the wall.

"I'll give him a moment to get back to me.  But it's too quiet, Rikiti.  I don't like the thought of it, but we're only going to find this saboteur if we actively look for them.   I'm not stupid enough to run right into the fog without a plan, hence my attempts at scanning it, but I'm staying until we or security IDs this intruder."

Dorian then looked over to the horse and wolf.

"While I'm waiting for Spit to get back to me... would you two take a breath and introduce yourselves, please?"


----------



## Universe (Nov 16, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> Universe's bellowing was perhaps premature.
> 
> The quarters were likely far more than many others were afforded on the ship. In fact, it was a decent sized apartment, complete with a living area, kitchen and dining, bedroom, and a sizable washroom to boot. On top of that, it was all already furnished, albeit with somewhat 'ultra modern' futurism style furniture. The simplicity nice for some, boring for others.


*I sighed* “I really got to get my temper under control”


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Nov 16, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> While Rikiti's explanation was extremely helpful, Dorian was a little perturbed at the guy's sheer rudeness.  He stared right at the rodent.
> 
> "I have dealt with several situations where engineers on site panic at a situation, and in those, someone arriving and taking charge of the situation was necessary in order to calm them down and get them to solve the issue.  THAT would be why I blitzed right by you, Rikiti.  PLUS, Spit told me there was no time to waste.  That said, thank you for explaining."
> 
> ...


_Heep waits quietly, listening. A saboteur? Not something he was expecting. Well, whatever. He's going to do his job as ordered, doesn't matter if he has to rip someone's throat out to do it._


----------



## Universe (Nov 16, 2022)

*I took a shower*


----------



## Silverthunder (Nov 16, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> While Rikiti's explanation was extremely helpful, Dorian was a little perturbed at the guy's sheer rudeness.  He stared right at the rodent.
> 
> "I have dealt with several situations where engineers on site panic at a situation, and in those, someone arriving and taking charge of the situation was necessary in order to calm them down and get them to solve the issue.  THAT would be why I blitzed right by you, Rikiti.  PLUS, Spit told me there was no time to waste.  That said, thank you for explaining."
> 
> ...





The_Happiest_Husky said:


> _Heep waits quietly, listening. A saboteur? Not something he was expecting. Well, whatever. He's going to do his job as ordered, doesn't matter if he has to rip someone's throat out to do it._



"Gah! Nooo!" he shouted, poking Dorian's chest with his finger rather aggressively. 

"You put words in Rikiti's mouth! He not say it sabotage! You come here like you in charge but you not even have uniform yet, you not know anything what happening and you tell Rikiti what to do!?" He balled both paws into fists in frustration. "I serve on Raki battleships since twelve, I know what sabotage look like! Sides, I ask for assistance, not someone come here and treat Rikiti like mouse!" 

"Sir, please calm down, he's only trying to help..." the equine tried to intervene as the rodent continued arguing with Dorien. "I'm Startail by the way."

As everyone spoke up and their voices filled the corridor entrance, Heep would have a hard time catching much. But... perhaps just barely, he could hear the sound of skittering somewhere further ahead in the fog. The other canid seemed to hear it too, perking up as his ears twitched in surprise. 

"Oh... I heard it that time..." the other wolf stated quietly as he looked into the fog.


----------



## Silverthunder (Nov 16, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I took a shower*



Ah yes, access to the best the ship has to offer. His quarters were certainly accommodating, the washroom had a large tub and shower to use at his leisure, along with a display on one of the walls that took up its entire surface. He wasn't in a room on the exterior of the ship, but the display showed a window view of the stars and some of the ship none the less, in crystal clear quality. 

As he was preparing for his first bit of relaxation since his arrival, a comms device placed there before his arrival in the living room dinged with a message.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Nov 17, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Oh... I heard it that time..." the other wolf stated quietly as he looked into the fog.


_Heep's ears both swivel to face the fog filled room. His voice cuts sharply through the argument._
"There's something moving in there. What is it?"


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 17, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Gah! Nooo!" he shouted, poking Dorian's chest with his finger rather aggressively.
> 
> "You put words in Rikiti's mouth! He not say it sabotage! You come here like you in charge but you not even have uniform yet, you not know anything what happening and you tell Rikiti what to do!?" He balled both paws into fists in frustration. "I serve on Raki battleships since twelve, I know what sabotage look like! Sides, I ask for assistance, not someone come here and treat Rikiti like mouse!"
> 
> ...


"Rikiti?  _You_ are the one who _specifically said_ 'see WHO do it'.  _You_ are the one who implied it was a person messing with this.  No one repeatedly breaks things unless they're trying for sabotage, I've had more than enough engineer jobs to figure that out.  So no, I did not put words in your mouth.  I have been trying to follow standard ASPIRE engineer protocol here and your attempts to _actively hinder_ the 'assess' part-"



The_Happiest_Husky said:


> _Heep's ears both swivel to face the fog filled room. His voice cuts sharply through the argument._
> "There's something moving in there. What is it?"


Dorian's hearing wasn't exactly spectacular, but the fact that the wolves perked up was a cue enough that he needed to stop this argument.

"We will have a long talk about this later.  I can partially sense through this fog and security seems to have laughed this one off, so I'm going to have a look at this."

Dorian adjusted his rig to the modes that had allowed him to best see through this fog - most likely either sound spectrum or thermal sensing - and entered the room to try and find the source of whatever had gotten the wolves' attention.


----------



## Universe (Nov 17, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> Ah yes, access to the best the ship has to offer. His quarters were certainly accommodating, the washroom had a large tub and shower to use at his leisure, along with a display on one of the walls that took up its entire surface. He wasn't in a room on the exterior of the ship, but the display showed a window view of the stars and some of the ship none the less, in crystal clear quality.
> 
> As he was preparing for his first bit of relaxation since his arrival, a comms device placed there before his arrival in the living room dinged with a message.


*I sighed and picked up the comms device* “commander Universe here what is it?”


----------



## TrixieFox (Nov 17, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Very well." Black Fang replied.
> 
> He escorted universe back down the elevator and through a little bit of the ship before finally arriving at the Security Section. There, it was a mix of martial facilities, barracks, and administrative wings.
> 
> ...


*Trix smirked* "I brought my own" *she said patting the sling backpack on her back* "YOU" *pointing at briar "you have ten minutes to be in there or im counting it as a forefit" *trixie smiled* "Sterling wanna walk with me?"


----------



## Universe (Nov 17, 2022)

*I just wanted to relax as my armor forms around me* “I hope you have a darn good reason for calling me or I’m court marshaling your a**”


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Nov 17, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Rikiti?  _You_ are the one who _specifically said_ 'see WHO do it'.  _You_ are the one who implied it was a person messing with this.  No one repeatedly breaks things unless they're trying for sabotage, I've had more than enough engineer jobs to figure that out.  So no, I did not put words in your mouth.  I have been trying to follow standard ASPIRE engineer protocol here and your attempts to _actively hinder_ the 'assess' part-"
> 
> 
> Dorian's hearing wasn't exactly spectacular, but the fact that the wolves perked up was a cue enough that he needed to stop this argument.
> ...


_Heep points at the wolf, pointedly ignoring the other two.
"_Contact Security. Report that something is loose in this section, and that Engineering is investigating."
_Heep immediately turns on heads into the fog after Dorian. While he lacks Dorian's augments, Heep is used to hunting using primarily his sharp canine sense of smell and hearing._


----------



## Silverthunder (Nov 17, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> *Trix smirked* "I brought my own" *she said patting the sling backpack on her back* "YOU" *pointing at briar "you have ten minutes to be in there or im counting it as a forefit" *trixie smiled* "Sterling wanna walk with me?"



"Yea... about that..." Senemen replied rubbing the back of his head as they moved out to the tram. "You're going to need to sign that in to the armory as soon as we arrive. I don't know who let you carry it on board, but there are strict weapons policies on the Intrepid. You can use it for target practice at the range, but it comes right back to the armory. Only the captain authorizes the release of lethal weapons outside of designated emergencies. Otherwise, stun batons and tasers."

"No exceptions butter bar!" Senemen teased her, boarding the tram before her and motioning for Fizzle and Briar to stand with him in the back, clearly not happy.

Sgt. Sterling nodded and took a place beside Trixie. "Ma'am."

Sterling held himself quite differently the the eldeer. While the cervine seemed to walk with a cocky demeanor by default, the other canid carried himself much differently. No nonsense, professional, everything you might expect in someone like him... almost.



Universe said:


> *I just wanted to relax as my armor forms around me* “I hope you have a darn good reason for calling me or I’m court marshaling your a**”



"You're required in command and control sir. A situation is unfolding, the captain deffered decisions to you in the matter," the officer on the other end of the line replied calmly. "He said it would be an excellent test of your judgement."


----------



## TrixieFox (Nov 17, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Yea... about that..." Senemen replied rubbing the back of his head as they moved out to the tram. "You're going to need to sign that in to the armory as soon as we arrive. I don't know who let you carry it on board, but there are strict weapons policies on the Intrepid. You can use it for target practice at the range, but it comes right back to the armory. Only the captain authorizes the release of lethal weapons outside of designated emergencies. Otherwise, stun batons and tasers."
> 
> "No exceptions butter bar!" Senemen teased her, boarding the tram before her and motioning for Fizzle and Briar to stand with him in the back, clearly not happy.
> 
> ...


*Trix looked at Senemen* "Nah... I'll log it but I'm keeping it... it was my sister's *a tear falls* she died in a battle we fought together"
*trix takes a deep breath and smiles* "tell me about yourself Sgt"


----------



## Silverthunder (Nov 17, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Rikiti?  _You_ are the one who _specifically said_ 'see WHO do it'.  _You_ are the one who implied it was a person messing with this.  No one repeatedly breaks things unless they're trying for sabotage, I've had more than enough engineer jobs to figure that out.  So no, I did not put words in your mouth.  I have been trying to follow standard ASPIRE engineer protocol here and your attempts to _actively hinder_ the 'assess' part-"
> 
> 
> Dorian's hearing wasn't exactly spectacular, but the fact that the wolves perked up was a cue enough that he needed to stop this argument.
> ...





The_Happiest_Husky said:


> _Heep points at the wolf, pointedly ignoring the other two.
> "_Contact Security. Report that something is loose in this section, and that Engineering is investigating."
> _Heep immediately turns on heads into the fog after Dorian. While he lacks Dorian's augments, Heep is used to hunting using primarily his sharp canine sense of smell and hearing._



"Just cus someone do thing not mean it sabotage thick smooth brain bird!" Rikiti snapped at Dorien, as he and Heep made their way into the fog. "Better not touch atmosphere parts or Rikiti have you thrown off ship!!" 

The wolf complied and began tapping his own Eva to report on the situation. 

Rikiti was simply infuriated at this point, growling as he followed behind them on all fours, followed by Startail who was still quite nervous about the whole situation. The wolf remained behind to report the situation. 

It was difficult to pick much up. The plasteel composite hull of the ship outlined the storage section fairly clearly on his sensors, they couldn't see past it, but much of the clutter from the containers, crates, and barrels turned the place into a maze. Still, the thermal sensors at least gave him a tiny bit of extra range and visibility in the fog. 

Finally, his audio sensors picked something up, a mechanical whirring, isolated from the typical sounds of the ship. 

As Dorien was pinpointing the location, Heep caught something skittering between two containers off to his side! It was small, the size of a moderately sized pet, but too obscured by the fog to see much detail.


----------



## Universe (Nov 17, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Yea... about that..." Senemen replied rubbing the back of his head as they moved out to the tram. "You're going to need to sign that in to the armory as soon as we arrive. I don't know who let you carry it on board, but there are strict weapons policies on the Intrepid. You can use it for target practice at the range, but it comes right back to the armory. Only the captain authorizes the release of lethal weapons outside of designated emergencies. Otherwise, stun batons and tasers."
> 
> "No exceptions butter bar!" Senemen teased her, boarding the tram before her and motioning for Fizzle and Briar to stand with him in the back, clearly not happy.
> 
> ...


*I sighed* “ok I’ll be there”


----------



## Universe (Nov 17, 2022)

*I walked out of my quarters with narrowed eyes someone was going to get it*


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Nov 17, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> As Dorien was pinpointing the location, Heep caught something skittering between two containers off to his side! It was small, the size of a moderately sized pet, but too obscured by the fog to see much detail.


_Heep's good ears let him catch a glimpse of the creature as it skittered past._
"Movement off to the left. Medium-small creature."


----------



## Universe (Nov 17, 2022)

*I arrived at command and control* “alright what are we dealing with here?”


----------



## Universe (Nov 17, 2022)

“Also I need a sandwich haven’t had anything to eat since before I got here”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 17, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Just cus someone do thing not mean it sabotage thick smooth brain bird!" Rikiti snapped at Dorien, as he and Heep made their way into the fog. "Better not touch atmosphere parts or Rikiti have you thrown off ship!!"
> 
> The wolf complied and began tapping his own Eva to report on the situation.
> 
> ...


Dorian didn't want to show it, but Rikiti's superiority complex and stunning lack of attention to basic protocol were bothering him greatly.  He'd seen senior engineers act just like this, and they'd almost always gone on to do something that got them relieved of duty entirely.  Dorian had even filed reports on a couple of them in his earlier years on the job.

He began to focus on the whirring noise...


The_Happiest_Husky said:


> _Heep's good ears let him catch a glimpse of the creature as it skittered past._
> "Movement off to the left. Medium-small creature."


...but had to merely make a mental note of it, given that Heep had gotten a bead on the saboteur.  Dorian figured it was either a really short sapient species, or someone had let their pet run amok down here.

Regardless, he looked off to the left, hoping to catch his own glimpse.  Even if he saw it, though, he would not lunge to grab the creature unless it got extremely close - to try for a grab too early would be a sure way to lose the saboteur long-term.


----------



## Marius Merganser (Nov 17, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> It was a solid plan, obviously Mambi's navigational abilities would far surpass any conventional map they might receive. After all, it was a carefully laid out plan created by a faceless beurocracy aboard the ship. No doubt they wouldn't be interested in maximizing efficiency and efficacy of their methods. Perhaps, then, a little bit of faith was necessary to trust in Mambi's abilities to find the exact location they were needed at that very moment...
> 
> As they proceeded along their planned path, moving through the busy corridor, then boarding the elevator, they stepped off onto the appropriate deck, presumably by the armory.
> 
> ...



_Marius leaned to his cat colleague and whispered,_  "I got this."

_The duck gave the wolf a salute and a smile._ "Ensign Merganser.  And this is @Mambi .  We're helmsmen."  _But the wolf looked unimpressed._ "Anyway, we're looking for our quarters and then the main tower to check in with the XO. I'm afraid we took a wrong turn, good sir. Uh, do you maybe happen to know how to get to the crew quarters, and should we be worried about that fog?"


----------



## TrixieFox (Nov 18, 2022)

"Sgt?" Trix asked


----------



## Universe (Nov 18, 2022)

*I was looking around and retracted my helmet*


----------



## Mambi (Nov 18, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> It was a solid plan, obviously Mambi's navigational abilities would far surpass any conventional map they might receive. After all, it was a carefully laid out plan created by a faceless beurocracy aboard the ship. No doubt they wouldn't be interested in maximizing efficiency and efficacy of their methods. Perhaps, then, a little bit of faith was necessary to trust in Mambi's abilities to find the exact location they were needed at that very moment...
> 
> As they proceeded along their planned path, moving through the busy corridor, then boarding the elevator, they stepped off onto the appropriate deck, presumably by the armory.
> 
> ...


_
<the cat waves politely but nervously, trying to ignore the growing mists around him. He looks around confused...he was *sure* this was the correct route but somehow, here they were, lost! Could this ship's own internal map be so wrong? He chuckles to himself as he appreciates the irony of that, and for a moment he considers using his internal abilities to recheck theri position until he notices the guard's stern pose. Deciding that he might be better off doing that in private at least, he just looks at his friend and shrugs, as the duck leans in close to whisper something into his ear> _



Marius Merganser said:


> _Marius leaned to his cat colleague and whispered,_  "I got this."
> 
> _The duck gave the wolf a salute and a smile._ "Ensign Merganser.  And this is @Mambi .  We're helmsmen."  _But the wolf looked unimpressed._ "Anyway, we're looking for our quarters and then the main tower to check in with the XO. I'm afraid we took a wrong turn, good sir. Uh, do you maybe happen to know how to get to the crew quarters, and should we be worried about that fog?"



_<the cat motions to the mist and nods empathically>_ Yeah, we're just trying to find Navigation, ironically, and somehow ended up here. A map said we should be near the quarters like he just said, but like...what *is* the source of that stuff there, sir? I'm not seeing any broken pipes or anything, and you don't seem in a hurry to evacuate or anything so...what's the deal sir? If you can just tell us where to go we'll be on our way and you can get  back to, whatever you were doing or guarding or...whatever. 

_<the guard stares at the cat unblinking, intimidating him slightly as he quiets up, seeing the duck tensing slightly as well. Stepping back to let his companion handle the conversation from here, he sniffs around, trying to figure out the mists while still figuring out where exactly they were standing and what went wrong>_


----------



## Universe (Nov 18, 2022)

*the officers would notice that my Eyes were turquoise with gold irises and silver slit pupils which were intimidating*


----------



## Silverthunder (Nov 18, 2022)

Marius Merganser said:


> _Marius leaned to his cat colleague and whispered,_  "I got this."
> 
> _The duck gave the wolf a salute and a smile._ "Ensign Merganser.  And this is @Mambi .  We're helmsmen."  _But the wolf looked unimpressed._ "Anyway, we're looking for our quarters and then the main tower to check in with the XO. I'm afraid we took a wrong turn, good sir. Uh, do you maybe happen to know how to get to the crew quarters, and should we be worried about that fog?"





Mambi said:


> _<the cat waves politely but nervously, trying to ignore the growing mists around him. He looks around confused...he was *sure* this was the correct route but somehow, here they were, lost! Could this ship's own internal map be so wrong? He chuckles to himself as he appreciates the irony of that, and for a moment he considers using his internal abilities to recheck theri position until he notices the guard's stern pose. Deciding that he might be better off doing that in private at least, he just looks at his friend and shrugs, as the duck leans in close to whisper something into his ear>
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Wait... helmsmen? You mean... like navigation right?" he paused and tried to suppress a little smirk, "so... the navigators are lost?"

He stood up from his seat and adjusted his belt, looking around at the growing hazy fog with a little bit of concern. "Uh, well, I'm not sure about the air honestly... can't be good for your sinuses... but don't worry, I got an alert there've been some atmosphere adjustment issues around the ship with all the fog and whatnot."

The canid seemed much more relaxed than his first bark. He was big, and a little fluffy with the red markings a little faded. 

"I'm not sure where your quarters are, but if you're looking for the bridge, just go back down to the beltway, and follow it until you see the-" 

A loud flick echoed through the hall- the lights blacked out. It switched back on, then off again, prompting the red emergency lights to glow by the doors. 

"God's dam- err, darnnet!" he cursed, trying to be polite as he held out his hand and clicked his fingers to produce an arcane ball of light- one of those tricks Mambi was forbidden from doing of course.


----------



## Silverthunder (Nov 18, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> _Heep's good ears let him catch a glimpse of the creature as it skittered past._
> "Movement off to the left. Medium-small creature."





Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Dorian didn't want to show it, but Rikiti's superiority complex and stunning lack of attention to basic protocol were bothering him greatly.  He'd seen senior engineers act just like this, and they'd almost always gone on to do something that got them relieved of duty entirely.  Dorian had even filed reports on a couple of them in his earlier years on the job.
> 
> He began to focus on the whirring noise...
> 
> ...



Nothing- it skittered out of sight... 

Rikiti growled, pulling out a wrench and brandishing it threateningly, clearly ready to pounce on anything that might be the cause of all this. 

"Sir please," Startail whispered to the rodent, "we don't want to provoke an attack... what if it's some kind of parasite?"

"Then Rikiti eat it!" the engineer shouted, before hollering with a battle-cry and charging forward where Heep had been looking, waving and flailing around his blunt object with a murderous zeal!


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Nov 18, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> Nothing- it skittered out of sight...
> 
> Rikiti growled, pulling out a wrench and brandishing it threateningly, clearly ready to pounce on anything that might be the cause of all this.
> 
> ...


_Heep watched the rodent, surprised and a bit impressed. Seems the little guy isn't all bark. He trots after Rikiti, intent on getting a sniff of the space the creature had passed through._


----------



## Silverthunder (Nov 18, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> *Trix looked at Senemen* "Nah... I'll log it but I'm keeping it... it was my sister's *a tear falls* she died in a battle we fought together"
> *trix takes a deep breath and smiles* "tell me about yourself Sgt"



"Not a request Lieutenant! A lawful order from a higher ranking officer!" Senemen replied back at her.

Sgt. Sterling just stood there, almost completely still, then looked between the otter and Trixie. "Sgt. Sterling. Zone Trooper of the Ascendancy, currently assigned tactical survival specialist for the United Worlds on the Intrepid, accompanied by Sgt. Seren, Corp. Niaga, and Corp. Rosri. I to find dissatisfaction in being unarmed on duty. However, with the mixture of questionable nations, I surmise the captain and his cohorts concluded it would lead to less casualties and conflict. However, Ascendancy soldiers are trained in all forms of martial combat. Firearm or not, it makes little difference to us."

He glanced over to one of the large dino-crocs, who noticed, and in tern held up her hand briefly to show off her vicious set of claws, which said nothing about all her teeth... The fact they were paying attention to the conversation at all might have been considered rude to some, but the Ascendancy marines seemed to carry themselves differently, watching out for their colleagues, even in this mundane environment.



Universe said:


> *I arrived at command and control* “alright what are we dealing with here?”



The command center was abuzz with activity, though, that seemed normal. There were countless displays, security feeds coming from other dedicated cctv rooms, and coms stations wirring in from multiple locations throughout the ship. A holographic display of the ship sat in the middle of the room, with red dots indicating incidents and calls. Several adjoining rooms likely had other displays and consoles to focus on specific areas, everything in the strategy center was about data and processed information.

"Sir," one of the officers walked up to Universe with a datapad, "we're receiving updates across the ship of unusual atmospheric activity, accompanied by potential criminal acts. We've got several calls of potential sabotage and burglary occurring during 'fog' events caused by a disruption and tampering of environmental controls in localized areas."


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 18, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> Nothing- it skittered out of sight...
> 
> Rikiti growled, pulling out a wrench and brandishing it threateningly, clearly ready to pounce on anything that might be the cause of all this.
> 
> ...


Dorian was torn about what to do - aside from get Rikiti signed up for anger management.  It was an intergalactic ship, there _had_ to be something of the sort that was better than his home planet...

As for real solutions?  On the one hand, Rikiti was exhibiting the exact kind of reckless behavior that was against engineering doctrine, which would have normally led to going to step 2 of the ASPIRE protocol: Secure.

On the other, Rikiti's shouting gave a golden opportunity.

"Startail, your instincts are good... but Rikiti's unprofessional behavior gave me an idea.  I'm Dorian, by the way."

Dorian focused on his sound sensing augments.  Maybe, just maybe, the sounds Rikiti was spewing would bounce off wherever this creature had gone.


----------



## Silverthunder (Nov 18, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> _Heep watched the rodent, surprised and a bit impressed. Seems the little guy isn't all bark. He trots after Rikiti, intent on getting a sniff of the space the creature had passed through._





Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Dorian was torn about what to do - aside from get Rikiti signed up for anger management.  It was an intergalactic ship, there _had_ to be something of the sort that was better than his home planet...
> 
> As for real solutions?  On the one hand, Rikiti was exhibiting the exact kind of reckless behavior that was against engineering doctrine, which would have normally led to going to step 2 of the ASPIRE protocol: Secure.
> 
> ...



It was the oil... as Heep loosely followed Rikiti he caught a whiff of the oil and rusty metal...

Dorian could see quite a bit of clutter with all the ruckus going on, eminating from the rat of course. He was able to follow the rat through the fog with his echo sensors, watching as he charged through, swinging at nothing until-

The thing jumped out from behind a crate- causing Rikiti to fall backwards in surprise! Four legs, spider like, with a cylindrical core! It lunged at Rikiti but darted away just as quickly- and straight towards Heep!

The spider leapt through the air, too quick to see visually, and right past Heep and then past Dorien before circling around behind a collection of metal barrels and large plastic tanks.

"Gah!" Rikiti shouted in frustration before jumping up and looking around, having no idea where the thing had run off to.

Dorien had clear audio visual now.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Nov 18, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> It was the oil... as Heep loosely followed Rikiti he caught a whiff of the oil and rusty metal...
> 
> Dorian could see quite a bit of clutter with all the ruckus going on, eminating from the rat of course. He was able to follow the rat through the fog with his echo sensors, watching as he charged through, swinging at nothing until-
> 
> ...


_Heep calls out his analysis._
"Mechanical, four legged. May be capable of harm. I have its scent now, but tracking robots is hard."
_He growls quietly._
"I hate robots."


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 18, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> It was the oil... as Heep loosely followed Rikiti he caught a whiff of the oil and rusty metal...
> 
> Dorian could see quite a bit of clutter with all the ruckus going on, eminating from the rat of course. He was able to follow the rat through the fog with his echo sensors, watching as he charged through, swinging at nothing until-
> 
> ...


Four legs and a cylindrical core?  Dorian had only seen a spider bot like this on two occasions.  One was as an engineer's pet, and said engineer had a little trouble keeping it under control.  The second was as a security bot in what was easily his worst job.  Both bots had a tendency to bite.



The_Happiest_Husky said:


> _Heep calls out his analysis._
> "Mechanical, four legged. May be capable of harm. I have its scent now, but tracking robots is hard."
> _He growls quietly._
> "I hate robots."


"Likely capable.  I've seen two bots like that and both of them were biters."

Dorian shuddered a bit.

"Currently behind the barrels."

Forewarned by his augments, Dorian started to approach slowly, his upper arms preparing to block a lunge.  He had never really gotten a chance to take off the jacket he'd worn on the inbound shuttle - it was meant for cold weather and wasn't really intended for this type of protection, but it was all he could have hoped for in a situation like this.


----------



## Universe (Nov 19, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Not a request Lieutenant! A lawful order from a higher ranking officer!" Senemen replied back at her.
> 
> Sgt. Sterling just stood there, almost completely still, then looked between the otter and Trixie. "Sgt. Sterling. Zone Trooper of the Ascendancy, currently assigned tactical survival specialist for the United Worlds on the Intrepid, accompanied by Sgt. Seren, Corp. Niaga, and Corp. Rosri. I to find dissatisfaction in being unarmed on duty. However, with the mixture of questionable nations, I surmise the captain and his cohorts concluded it would lead to less casualties and conflict. However, Ascendancy soldiers are trained in all forms of martial combat. Firearm or not, it makes little difference to us."
> 
> ...


“Send officers to investigate at once!”


----------



## Silverthunder (Nov 20, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> _Heep calls out his analysis._
> "Mechanical, four legged. May be capable of harm. I have its scent now, but tracking robots is hard."
> _He growls quietly._
> "I hate robots."





Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Four legs and a cylindrical core?  Dorian had only seen a spider bot like this on two occasions.  One was as an engineer's pet, and said engineer had a little trouble keeping it under control.  The second was as a security bot in what was easily his worst job.  Both bots had a tendency to bite.
> 
> 
> "Likely capable.  I've seen two bots like that and both of them were biters."
> ...



"Stupid robots..." Rikiti growled in agreement with Heep as he scrambled to his paws from falling over. 

Over by Dorien, as he approached the mess of supplies, he spotted quite a few cylinders stacked in between some crates, containers, and of course the barrels like a small passageway. The cylinders seemed to contain some kind of nitrogen mixture, if the markings were any indicator, but they were the exact same size as the bot. 

A careful glance, and Dorien spotted the minor menace, apparently perfectly still among the nitrogen cylinders, as if to hide between them. It would have been easy to miss if one weren't looking. 

The thing was rusted, with blue and black markings not unlike the ship exterior itself. At the top of the cylinder was a big C within a circle, but warn and rough. It resembled an old artillary shell if anything, with the flat part as the head, and the conical tip as the bottom, with legs on the slanted cone and a big red eye in the center. The bot did seem to have thick little manipulator arms under the eye, that could easily be construed as the pincer jaws of an insect...

It remained still, perhaps thinking Dorien hadn't spotted it yet. 

Looking around in frustration, but remaining quiet, Rikiti tapped Heep on the shoulder and pointed up to the top of the giant containers as if indicating a plan, before scurrying up the sides in an impressive display of his climbing abilities, and disappearing over the tops.


----------



## Silverthunder (Nov 20, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Send officers to investigate at once!”



"Of course sir!" one of the officers nodded in agreement, "we're dispatching officers as we speak!" 

Black Fang arrived, stepping beside Universe. "Do you think it's necessary to order a lockdown? Or should we keep this quiet to avoid any undue panic before our trials? Politics irritate me... but perhaps it is something to consider."


----------



## Universe (Nov 20, 2022)

“Make sure the officers have coms”


----------



## Universe (Nov 20, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Of course sir!" one of the officers nodded in agreement, "we're dispatching officers as we speak!"
> 
> Black Fang arrived, stepping beside Universe. "Do you think it's necessary to order a lockdown? Or should we keep this quiet to avoid any undue panic before our trials? Politics irritate me... but perhaps it is something to consider."


“Keep this quiet until we know what we’re dealing with”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 20, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Stupid robots..." Rikiti growled in agreement with Heep as he scrambled to his paws from falling over.
> 
> Over by Dorien, as he approached the mess of supplies, he spotted quite a few cylinders stacked in between some crates, containers, and of course the barrels like a small passageway. The cylinders seemed to contain some kind of nitrogen mixture, if the markings were any indicator, but they were the exact same size as the bot.
> 
> ...


_<<There's the little saboteur.  I still don't know why it's here, but we need to catch it.>>_

Dorian moved slowly, eyes on the prize, unaware of what Rikiti was planning.  He was going to try to catch the robot... but he needed to be really close in order to pull it off.

Dorian was outright sneaking to the point where his feet weren't making noise.  But this also meant his guard was down in case the robot tried a surprise attack.


----------



## Universe (Nov 20, 2022)

“I don’t want any civilians getting hurt or panicking”


----------



## Mambi (Nov 20, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Wait... helmsmen? You mean... like navigation right?" he paused and tried to suppress a little smirk, "so... the navigators are lost?"



_<the cat smirks defensively> _Using *your* maps, yes we are. Clearly you need our skills, as soon as we find the damn place that is...



Silverthunder said:


> He stood up from his seat and adjusted his belt, looking around at the growing hazy fog with a little bit of concern. "Uh, well, I'm not sure about the air honestly... can't be good for your sinuses... but don't worry, I got an alert there've been some atmosphere adjustment issues around the ship with all the fog and whatnot."



_<the cat rolls his eyes and nudges the duck>_ Yeah @Marius Merganser , *that's* pretty comforting, isn't it? Broken map and broken ship air supply...and we haven't even started the mission yet! Can't *wait *to see how it goes in the heat of things...better ensure your affairs are all taken care of I guess. <_sigh>_



Silverthunder said:


> The canid seemed much more relaxed than his first bark. He was big, and a little fluffy with the red markings a little faded.
> 
> "I'm not sure where your quarters are, but if you're looking for the bridge, just go back down to the beltway, and follow it until you see the-"
> 
> ...


_
<the cat throws up his paws and laughs aloud in exasperation>_ ...and now broken lights too?!? Are you kidding me I..*.HEY!!! *Hold on there, I thought they said no magic, so what's the deal with the ball, dude? Do you have *any* idea the crap I've been through since I arrived on this subject, yet you get a free pass??? UGH this place...I'm telling you Marius, this is why they need us! Rules, smules, nobody knows anything around here!!! Sheesh!!! 

_<the cat turns to see the guard getting perturbed at him, as he sheepishly waves_> errr...present company excluded of course, you seem fine naturally. _<he giggles softly and backs up as the guard just shakes his head>_


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Nov 20, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Stupid robots..." Rikiti growled in agreement with Heep as he scrambled to his paws from falling over.
> 
> Over by Dorien, as he approached the mess of supplies, he spotted quite a few cylinders stacked in between some crates, containers, and of course the barrels like a small passageway. The cylinders seemed to contain some kind of nitrogen mixture, if the markings were any indicator, but they were the exact same size as the bot.
> 
> ...





Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _<<There's the little saboteur.  I still don't know why it's here, but we need to catch it.>>_
> 
> Dorian moved slowly, eyes on the prize, unaware of what Rikiti was planning.  He was going to try to catch the robot... but he needed to be really close in order to pull it off.
> 
> Dorian was outright sneaking to the point where his feet weren't making noise.  But this also meant his guard was down in case the robot tried a surprise attack.


_Heep folds his arms and waits. He's got no idea if the rodent wanted him to do something, so he'd just stay out of the way and back Dorian up if he needs it. He sniffs the air, seeking for any helpful information about its composition. Is it just an issue with the regulator dumping water into the atmosphere? Or are there chemicals in the water vapour that might hint to a more dangerous situation?_


----------



## Marius Merganser (Nov 20, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the cat smirks defensively> _Using *your* maps, yes we are. Clearly you need our skills, as soon as we find the damn place that is...



"Yeah," _the duck added defensively_. "Navigating via celestials is a world of difference from these stupid, unmarked corridors.  I just want to find our room."



Mambi said:


> _<the cat rolls his eyes and nudges the duck>_ Yeah @Marius Merganser , *that's* pretty comforting, isn't it? Broken map and broken ship air supply...and we haven't even started the mission yet! Can't *wait *to see how it goes in the heat of things...better ensure your affairs are all taken care of I guess. <_sigh>
> 
> 
> <the cat throws up his paws and laughs aloud in exasperation>_ ...and now broken lights too?!? Are you kidding me I..*.HEY!!! *Hold on there, I thought they said no magic, so what's the deal with the ball, dude? Do you have *any* idea the crap I've been through since I arrived on this subject, yet you get a free pass??? UGH this place...I'm telling you Marius, this is why they need us! Rules, smules, nobody knows anything around here!!! Sheesh!!!
> ...



_Marius felt conflicted.  If the XO said 'no magic', then no magic. On the other hand, he didn't come all this way only for the mission to get delayed by mechanical failures, and if magic could fix it quickly, then why not?_

"We know avianonics, not life support, but if there's anything we can do to help, let us know, otherwise we'll get out of your fur.  Uh, which way was our room again?"


----------



## Silverthunder (Nov 21, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the cat smirks defensively> _Using *your* maps, yes we are. Clearly you need our skills, as soon as we find the damn place that is...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Marius Merganser said:


> "Yeah," _the duck added defensively_. "Navigating via celestials is a world of difference from these stupid, unmarked corridors.  I just want to find our room."
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Ah- oh- s... sorry..." the wolf replied to Mambi with his ears folding down, perhaps misconstruing the feline's frustration, "I forget some folks here don't like the M word too much... really, I didn't mean any disrespect." 

He dismissed his arcane light, then fumbled around for the flashlight on his belt, clearly embarrassed or ashamed and shying back from the two. The security officer's wrist device began to ding, causing even more chaos in the canid's personal bubble. 

"No no, you shouldn't worry about such a thing, I'm sure-" he said as he tried to flip through his wrist device to see what message he had received, on top of trying to hold the flashlight, "-the engineers will take care of it- I'll make sure it's logged into the ship's bills and... send a message out to the education section, then- uh, geese flag the wing as offline... and... and I'll make sure to add a note in  your personnel objectives so your supervisors know why you might be late... then double check the engineer's ETA to make sure I'm here when they arrive..." 

"... no, you shouldn't have to mess with life support, if something happens you might get the boot for it..." he paused to read off the messages he had just received, clearly still frazzled in this miner emergency situation. "Ah, before I forget, can I see your ship IDs for verification? Updated protocol like... just now... updated."

He chuckled a little as he sheepishly looked up at them. "I mean... this place is just like home, right? Admin already falling apart and we haven't even started yet!" 

The wolf tried to crack another joke to perhaps distract himself from the relatively benign crisis, and perhaps break the tension he felt was brewing.


----------



## Silverthunder (Nov 21, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _<<There's the little saboteur.  I still don't know why it's here, but we need to catch it.>>_
> 
> Dorian moved slowly, eyes on the prize, unaware of what Rikiti was planning.  He was going to try to catch the robot... but he needed to be really close in order to pull it off.
> 
> Dorian was outright sneaking to the point where his feet weren't making noise.  But this also meant his guard was down in case the robot tried a surprise attack.





The_Happiest_Husky said:


> _Heep folds his arms and waits. He's got no idea if the rodent wanted him to do something, so he'd just stay out of the way and back Dorian up if he needs it. He sniffs the air, seeking for any helpful information about its composition. Is it just an issue with the regulator dumping water into the atmosphere? Or are there chemicals in the water vapour that might hint to a more dangerous situation?_



There didn't seem to be anything special about the air, no unusual scents other than that of some open fertilizer containers, and moisture clinging to plasteel and metal plating.

At the same instance... in Heep's moment of focus, he could hear the faintest sound of more skittering at the other side of the bay... many skitterings... yet, it appeared to be moving away, instead of rushing to swarm or attack them. The scent of some unknown but acrid compound was floating on the internal breeze of the ship, emanating from the direction of potentially more of the bots.

Dorien's slow and quiet movements seemed to do the trick, the bot remained in place, seemingly believing it were safe among the other containers. Red eye focused forward, perhaps its sensory data was narrow in scope, or maybe it had some kind of programming that enabled it to try and conceal itself. Whatever the case, Dorien was now in grabbing range... easily in position to snatch the thing right up! Well, if not for the danger of being bitten by its metal pincers...

Slow and steady wins the race...

Rikiti, out of the corner of Heep and Dorien's eyes, could be seen poking his head over the edge of a stack of containers from above, plotting something...


----------



## Silverthunder (Nov 21, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I don’t want any civilians getting hurt or panicking”



"Understood sir!" A feline officers nodded enthusiastically, the other security personel in the command center seemed a little relieved they weren't going to have to go into lockdown. 

Blackfang, however, seemed a little displeased, but he remained quiet.

"Very good sir," the scaly replied to Universe, albeit in an obligatory non sincere way. "We'll have lockdown procedures prepared all the same, just in case."


----------



## Universe (Nov 21, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Understood sir!" A feline officers nodded enthusiastically, the other security personel in the command center seemed a little relieved they weren't going to have to go into lockdown.
> 
> Blackfang, however, seemed a little displeased, but he remained quiet.
> 
> "Very good sir," the scaly replied to Universe, albeit in an obligatory non sincere way. "We'll have lockdown procedures prepared all the same, just in case."


“Ok Can I have something to eat in here?!”


----------



## Universe (Nov 22, 2022)

*I had my helmet up and nobody knew what I looked like under the helmet*


----------



## Mambi (Nov 22, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Ah- oh- s... sorry..." the wolf replied to Mambi with his ears folding down, perhaps misconstruing the feline's frustration, "I forget some folks here don't like the M word too much... really, I didn't mean any disrespect."



_<the cat sighs and shakes his head>_. Oh it's ok, really, just surprised me. I mean, ever since I arrived I've been yelled at for using my abilities, then here I come and see you...but really, my bad, you probably have special permission. For some unknown reason they just don't trust me! Can't imagine why...but sorry. Maybe it's an upper management thing only, or "no magic on the bridge" or in sight of anyone wearing colourful medals. I dunno...what do you think, @Marius Merganser ?




Silverthunder said:


> He dismissed his arcane light, then fumbled around for the flashlight on his belt, clearly embarrassed or ashamed and shying back from the two. The security officer's wrist device began to ding, causing even more chaos in the canid's personal bubble.
> 
> "No no, you shouldn't worry about such a thing, I'm sure-" he said as he tried to flip through his wrist device to see what message he had received, on top of trying to hold the flashlight, "-the engineers will take care of it- I'll make sure it's logged into the ship's bills and... send a message out to the education section, then- uh, geese flag the wing as offline... and... and I'll make sure to add a note in  your personnel objectives so your supervisors know why you might be late... then double check the engineer's ETA to make sure I'm here when they arrive..."



_<he giggles to his duck companion quietly>_ We wouldn't _be_ late if they were more clear in their instructions, but then the head brass seems to have their head up their...



Silverthunder said:


> "... no, you shouldn't have to mess with life support, if something happens you might get the boot for it..." he paused to read off the messages he had just received, clearly still frazzled in this miner emergency situation.


_
<the cat stops dead as he stares at the fog through the flashlight beam>_ Wait! Did-did you just say "life support?" As in, the air we need to *live*??? Ok, that's that then, rules or no, this fog goes NOW!!! Tell that idiot XO he can whip me later for this but this is getting absurd and I'm not gonna choke standing lost in a hallway!!!
_
<the cat's eyes glow as a fist-sized shimmering rift opens in the middle of the fog. With a loud sucking sound, a sudden wind pulls the fog through the hole like a vacuum, thinning it significantly as the cat counts to himself. After precisely 15 seconds, he relaxes and as the glow fades and before the rift reseals, you notice nothing but stars and empty space through the hole...clearly outer space! The cat sighs as the massively thinned fog already starts to reassert itself, getting back to its pre-feline thickness already>_

Ah well...worth a shot I guess...



Silverthunder said:


> "Ah, before I forget, can I see your ship IDs for verification? Updated protocol like... just now... updated."
> 
> He chuckled a little as he sheepishly looked up at them. "I mean... this place is just like home, right? Admin already falling apart and we haven't even started yet!"
> 
> The wolf tried to crack another joke to perhaps distract himself from the relatively benign crisis, and perhaps break the tension he felt was brewing.



_<he gulps loudly and looks at the duck, distracted from the apparent peril of the situation momentarily>_ Errr, "*ID*"? Well funny story on that actually sir, I was trying to _get _one when I was dragged away from...ah forget it, not worth the trouble to explain anymore. _<he sighs and waves his paw dismissively>_ Hey Marius, did you happen to grab mine from the kiosk earlier? If not, vouch for me please? I just want to help this crumbling ship and it's half-baked crew and we can't even find the damn bridge and navigation center yet! 

_<he glances back at the encroaching fog and turns to the guard> _Sooo...do we need an emergency evacuation yet, 'cause I'm getting a "we're doomed" vibe from ya...


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Nov 22, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> There didn't seem to be anything special about the air, no unusual scents other than that of some open fertilizer containers, and moisture clinging to plasteel and metal plating.
> 
> At the same instance... in Heep's moment of focus, he could hear the faintest sound of more skittering at the other side of the bay... many skitterings... yet, it appeared to be moving away, instead of rushing to swarm or attack them. The scent of some unknown but acrid compound was floating on the internal breeze of the ship, emanating from the direction of potentially more of the bots.
> 
> ...


_Heep calls to Dorian in a low voice._
"There's many more, I can hear them. I'm going to call security."
_He growls under his breath, annoyed, as he opens up his wrist PDA and updates the alert the wolf from agriculture had made with a new sitrep and request for assistance from security. Blasted robots, unnatural prey. No meat to sink his claws into._


----------



## Marius Merganser (Nov 22, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the cat sighs and shakes his head>_. Oh it's ok, really, just surprised me. I mean, ever since I arrived I've been yelled at for using my abilities, then here I come and see you...but really, my bad, you probably have special permission. For some unknown reason they just don't trust me! Can't imagine why...but sorry. Maybe it's an upper management thing only, or "no magic on the bridge" or in sight of anyone wearing colourful medals. I dunno...what do you think, @Marius Merganser ?



"You know how it is.  'Ensign waves paw and saves gazillion dollar ship that Captain was responsible for' probably doesn't look good on a report."



Mambi said:


> _<he giggles to his duck companion quietly>_ We wouldn't _be_ late if they were more clear in their instructions, but then the head brass seems to have their head up their...



_Marius nodded in agreement. He was thinking people as important as the flight crew, such as himself, should have had an escort._



Mambi said:


> _<the cat stops dead as he stares at the fog through the flashlight beam>_ Wait! Did-did you just say "life support?" As in, the air we need to *live*??? Ok, that's that then, rules or no, this fog goes NOW!!! Tell that idiot XO he can whip me later for this but this is getting absurd and I'm not gonna choke standing lost in a hallway!!!
> 
> _<the cat's eyes glow as a fist-sized shimmering rift opens in the middle of the fog. With a loud sucking sound, a sudden wind pulls the fog through the hole like a vacuum, thinning it significantly as the cat counts to himself. After precisely 15 seconds, he relaxes and as the glow fades and before the rift reseals, you notice nothing but stars and empty space through the hole...clearly outer space! The cat sighs as the massively thinned fog already starts to reassert itself, getting back to its pre-feline thickness already>_
> 
> Ah well...worth a shot I guess...



_The duck stared in horror and blinked a few times before he recovered._
"Maybe simulating a hull breach in the middle of the ship isn't ideal."



Mambi said:


> _<he gulps loudly and looks at the duck, distracted from the apparent peril of the situation momentarily>_ Errr, "*ID*"? Well funny story on that actually sir, I was trying to _get _one when I was dragged away from...ah forget it, not worth the trouble to explain anymore. _<he sighs and waves his paw dismissively>_ Hey Marius, did you happen to grab mine from the kiosk earlier? If not, vouch for me please? I just want to help this crumbling ship and it's half-baked crew and we can't even find the damn bridge and navigation center yet!
> 
> _<he glances back at the encroaching fog and turns to the guard> _Sooo...do we need an emergency evacuation yet, 'cause I'm getting a "we're doomed" vibe from ya...



"I don't have your ID but I can vouch for you."
_He noted the proximity of the encroaching fog and took a step backward._
"I've heard of the canary in the coal mine, but I'm no canary. Gentlemen, I suggest we seal the bulkheads and get the flock out of here"


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 23, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> There didn't seem to be anything special about the air, no unusual scents other than that of some open fertilizer containers, and moisture clinging to plasteel and metal plating.
> 
> At the same instance... in Heep's moment of focus, he could hear the faintest sound of more skittering at the other side of the bay... many skitterings... yet, it appeared to be moving away, instead of rushing to swarm or attack them. The scent of some unknown but acrid compound was floating on the internal breeze of the ship, emanating from the direction of potentially more of the bots.
> 
> ...





The_Happiest_Husky said:


> _Heep calls to Dorian in a low voice._
> "There's many more, I can hear them. I'm going to call security."
> _He growls under his breath, annoyed, as he opens up his wrist PDA and updates the alert the wolf from agriculture had made with a new sitrep and request for assistance from security. Blasted robots, unnatural prey. No meat to sink his claws into._


It was difficult to tell whether Dorian had heard Heep at the moment, such was his focus on the robot in front of him.  If he had, though, he would have felt vindicated and believed he could lord something over Rikiti - the notion that it HAD, in fact, been a deliberate saboteur after all.  No one put this many bots on the ship by accident, and if they had a legitimate purpose, no one overwrote that purpose for anything but sabotage.

Dorian didn't have armament on him.  It didn't matter.  He had contempt for the little spider robots and that would have to do as plenty of a weapon.

With little heed for whether he'd get bitten, he went for the grab.  His plan was to lift the bot up and smash its face - or at least the side of it that had the pincers - into the floor.  Hopefully that would disable it.


----------



## Universe (Nov 23, 2022)

*I sighed* “should I put down my helmet while I’m in here?”


----------



## Silverthunder (Nov 23, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the cat sighs and shakes his head>_. Oh it's ok, really, just surprised me. I mean, ever since I arrived I've been yelled at for using my abilities, then here I come and see you...but really, my bad, you probably have special permission. For some unknown reason they just don't trust me! Can't imagine why...but sorry. Maybe it's an upper management thing only, or "no magic on the bridge" or in sight of anyone wearing colourful medals. I dunno...what do you think, @Marius Merganser ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Marius Merganser said:


> "You know how it is.  'Ensign waves paw and saves gazillion dollar ship that Captain was responsible for' probably doesn't look good on a report."
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The dog perked up and waved his hand. "Oh, well, it's not that bad actually. Life support encompasses-" 

Before he could finish Mambi opened a rift in space and time, causing the vacuum to start sucking the humid fog out of the hall, and in effect prompting a small bout of terror from the security officer as he held on for dear life. The atmosphere whooshed past them out into the empty blackened void beyond, threatening to knock the three of them over before it was inevitably closed.

Staggering to his paws, fur and uniform now disheveled as he tried to regain his composure, the guard stood up quite shaken. 

"M- maybe- maybe that's- I think I know why you were told not to use your... powers..." the officer replied, "w- wait, you mean, you... don't have an ID then?"

He finished adjusting his uniform, though his fur was still quite disheveled as he panted from the minor ordeal. "Everyone was given an ID at orientation planetside..."

The officer gave pause as he glanced between the two in front of him. "And... you two just... _happened_ to walk in here when things started... bugging out? And... one of you... can teleport? You're... 'Navigators' that happen to be lost, right?"

The officer casually rested his hand on the handle of his stun baton as he looked at Mambi specifically. 

"Hey... can you just... turn around for a second?" he asked Mambi politely. 

He looked over at Marius who was none to pleased about the returning fog, and looking more and more like he were about to run from the officer!

"Don't even think about it!" the officer snapped at Marius, as his hand shifted to the other side of his belt, drawing a Taser and aiming it squarely at Marius!

"You two aren't going anywhere!" he barked at them, before putting up his wrist device while still aiming the taser at Marius, "I think I found the saboteurs! I need backup on level ED13, both male, one feline one avian, sending biometrics now!"


----------



## Silverthunder (Nov 23, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> _Heep calls to Dorian in a low voice._
> "There's many more, I can hear them. I'm going to call security."
> _He growls under his breath, annoyed, as he opens up his wrist PDA and updates the alert the wolf from agriculture had made with a new sitrep and request for assistance from security. Blasted robots, unnatural prey. No meat to sink his claws into._





Firuthi Dragovic said:


> It was difficult to tell whether Dorian had heard Heep at the moment, such was his focus on the robot in front of him.  If he had, though, he would have felt vindicated and believed he could lord something over Rikiti - the notion that it HAD, in fact, been a deliberate saboteur after all.  No one put this many bots on the ship by accident, and if they had a legitimate purpose, no one overwrote that purpose for anything but sabotage.
> 
> Dorian didn't have armament on him.  It didn't matter.  He had contempt for the little spider robots and that would have to do as plenty of a weapon.
> 
> With little heed for whether he'd get bitten, he went for the grab.  His plan was to lift the bot up and smash its face - or at least the side of it that had the pincers - into the floor.  Hopefully that would disable it.



The security request already made had at least been updated fairly reasonably via the canid back at the entrance. He'd managed to correct the earlier mistake, and the note indicated personnel were already on the way, and ordered them to follow but not confront any potential criminals unless critical systems were threatened. It was yellow, but right before Heep finished updating the report, it turned to a red priority.

It seemed security was taking the situation seriously, and not too soon either. 

Before Heep even looked back over to Dorien... the mad bird reached for the spider bot! 

In the ensuing bedlam, the spider panicked and scrambled to run while Dorien grabbed it with his enhanced gripping abilities- the four hands that is- knocking over the containers and spilling the crate next to them over onto the deck. The bot flailed its arms madly to fight off the attacker, and snapping its pincers with loud mechanical clacking that would surely warrant a hazard sign!

The bot twisted and spun, causing Dorien to slam its flat top on the deck instead of its face, doing almost nothing to curb its resistance. Repeated attempts had similar results, as the thing just refused to stay still!

Meanwhile, Rikiti above cheered Dorien on, waving something in one of his hands, it was the wrench!

The rat tossed it down, trying to toss it to Dorien, but hit Heep in the back of the shoulder instead... Rikiti cringed when that happened... at least it didn't hit him in the back of the head.


----------



## Silverthunder (Nov 23, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Ok Can I have something to eat in here?!”



One of the officers, handed Universe a moderately pealed banana. Surprisingly fresh!

Suddenly... the command center exploded with activity! 

"Dispatching to ED13, possible saboteurs detained!" Someone shouted as another replied, "Section team in rout with stub rifle, stand by!" 

"Encounter in agricultural 114," Yet another commented calmly, switching a few switches on his desk as another came over. "They're reporting multiple possible assailants, droids by the sound of it!"

Some of the screens flashed with an update, a 3D display at the front of the room lighting up with red splotches where reports were coming in. 

"Uh... one of the cooks detained a crab...?" Came another call from the adjoining call center room.

"Is FEAR (@TrixieFox  ) online yet? We might need them down in Agriculture! Section squad arriving shortly, but I don't think they're equipped to deal with bots."

BlackFang listened calmly as he stood beside Universe. "Welcome to civilian police operations sir," he said to Universe jokingly, "they're an excitable bunch aren't they?"


----------



## Marius Merganser (Nov 23, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> The dog perked up and waved his hand. "Oh, well, it's not that bad actually. Life support encompasses-"
> 
> Before he could finish Mambi opened a rift in space and time, causing the vacuum to start sucking the humid fog out of the hall, and in effect prompting a small bout of terror from the security officer as he held on for dear life. The atmosphere whooshed past them out into the empty blackened void beyond, threatening to knock the three of them over before it was inevitably closed.
> 
> ...



"Yeah, and you're the watchful guard trying to keep up with current events."  _Marius added dryly. _"Now that we're all caught up, maybe we should be leaving?"



Silverthunder said:


> The officer casually rested his hand on the handle of his stun baton as he looked at Mambi specifically.
> 
> "Hey... can you just... turn around for a second?" he asked Mambi politely.
> 
> ...



"Woah, woah, woah...'saboteurs'?! You mean, like, the French kind? Now wait just a minute!"
_The duck raised his wings and froze in place, eying the Taser. _
"Check the crew manifest!  Merganser, M. Ensign. Helm and navigation.  I have my ID and I vouch for Mambi over here. Civilian helmsman and navigator who has been with me since we boarded. We're just trying to find our quarters so we can drop off our gear and report to the XO on the bridge.  I'd be happy to clear this up with your commanding officer somewhere else!"  _he added, nodding to the thickening fog._


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Nov 23, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> The security request already made had at least been updated fairly reasonably via the canid back at the entrance. He'd managed to correct the earlier mistake, and the note indicated personnel were already on the way, and ordered them to follow but not confront any potential criminals unless critical systems were threatened. It was yellow, but right before Heep finished updating the report, it turned to a red priority.
> 
> It seemed security was taking the situation seriously, and not too soon either.
> 
> ...


_Heep is quite surprised, but quickly grabs the wrench and rushes to Dorian. He offers it handle first. Dorian should be able to grab it and make use of it, since he'll still have three arms to hold the robot with after taking the wrench._


----------



## Universe (Nov 24, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> One of the officers, handed Universe a moderately pealed banana. Surprisingly fresh!
> 
> Suddenly... the command center exploded with activity!
> 
> ...


“I’ve been through worse but am I ever going to be able to relax?”


----------



## idkthough120 (Nov 24, 2022)

(...hello... didn't know this was a thing..)


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Nov 24, 2022)

idkthough120 said:


> (...hello... didn't know this was a thing..)


(Go here: https://forums.furaffinity.net/thre...ications-and-ooc-here-currently-full.1682231/ )


----------



## Universe (Nov 24, 2022)

*I still had my helmet up*


----------



## Universe (Nov 24, 2022)

“This is exhausting what’s a Commander to do?”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 24, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> The security request already made had at least been updated fairly reasonably via the canid back at the entrance. He'd managed to correct the earlier mistake, and the note indicated personnel were already on the way, and ordered them to follow but not confront any potential criminals unless critical systems were threatened. It was yellow, but right before Heep finished updating the report, it turned to a red priority.
> 
> It seemed security was taking the situation seriously, and not too soon either.
> 
> ...





The_Happiest_Husky said:


> _Heep is quite surprised, but quickly grabs the wrench and rushes to Dorian. He offers it handle first. Dorian should be able to grab it and make use of it, since he'll still have three arms to hold the robot with after taking the wrench._


Dorien was getting a bit angry at the little spider bot.  This thing was flailing far more than he expected.

After a few slam attempts, he finally noticed the wrench Heep was handing over.  Dorian braced the bot in three of his arms and tried to grab the wrench with the fourth.

The first objective, once he had the wrench, would be to break the pincers.  That would eliminate the major hazard in this situation.  He could (and would) dismantle the limbs afterwards.  He did not want to smash the core if he could help it, as the saboteur might have left something for them in there...


----------



## Silverthunder (Nov 25, 2022)

Marius Merganser said:


> "Yeah, and you're the watchful guard trying to keep up with current events."  _Marius added dryly. _"Now that we're all caught up, maybe we should be leaving?"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@Mambi 

He glared at them as the fog began to encompass the group in the dark hallway. "No... like the Austro-Hungarian Anarchist kind!" 

"Now, I don't know what in tartarus you two are carrying, but SLOWLY place everything on the ground, and keep your hands where I can see them! One wrong move, and you're getting a nervous-system full of a heaping helping of fifty thousand volts of genuine carbon nanotube stored electricity!"

The canid shifted between the two, ever watchful for the slightest twitch, and clearly nervous about the situation under his façade of competence. No doubt he would pull the trigger by mistake if they weren't careful... 

The fog was thick now, but they were still close enough together to see one another. However... just behind the officer... Marius spotted something skittering across the hallway...


----------



## Silverthunder (Nov 25, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> _Heep is quite surprised, but quickly grabs the wrench and rushes to Dorian. He offers it handle first. Dorian should be able to grab it and make use of it, since he'll still have three arms to hold the robot with after taking the wrench._





Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Dorien was getting a bit angry at the little spider bot.  This thing was flailing far more than he expected.
> 
> After a few slam attempts, he finally noticed the wrench Heep was handing over.  Dorian braced the bot in three of his arms and tried to grab the wrench with the fourth.
> 
> The first objective, once he had the wrench, would be to break the pincers.  That would eliminate the major hazard in this situation.  He could (and would) dismantle the limbs afterwards.  He did not want to smash the core if he could help it, as the saboteur might have left something for them in there...



Like a madman Dorien ferociously beat the mechanical menace! At least, that's what Rikiti thought as he stood up on the containers above them cheering excitedly for the bloodsport. 

The first series of strikes knocked one of the pincers off kilter, damaging the actuator and causing it to droop. The other still functioned, taking the beeting easily, but without its opposite, the danger was outright eliminated.

 Startail looked on in horror, covering his mouth and cringing at every blow, not one for violence it seemed. 

The legs were another matter, taking considerably more effort to disable them. It was a sturdy machine to be sure, especially for such a comparatively small thing. After what would seem like minutes of beating and blows with the heavy pipe wrench, the legs were more or less crippled. They still functioned, but were unable to effectively maneuver. 

The red eye darted in all directions, perhaps attempting to recalculate a possible escape rout given its current predicament.


----------



## Silverthunder (Nov 25, 2022)

Universe said:


> “This is exhausting what’s a Commander to do?”



Blackfang paused and glanced over to Universe as he stood there. The Lieutenant Commander seemed to be contemplating something... 

"I am certain we can handle things from here sir," Blackfang concluded, "perhaps you would feel well rested after touring one of the Biospheres? Number three is arranged as a park, with all the amenities, including several locations I find relaxing."

He gestured for one of the security officers, who hurried over.

"Escort the commander at his leisure, show him wherever he wishes to go." The lizard ordered. 

"Y- yes sir..." the underling nodded nervously, the slender rabbit perhaps not accustomed to interacting with higher ranking officers.


----------



## Universe (Nov 25, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> Blackfang paused and glanced over to Universe as he stood there. The Lieutenant Commander seemed to be contemplating something...
> 
> "I am certain we can handle things from here sir," Blackfang concluded, "perhaps you would feel well rested after touring one of the Biospheres? Number three is arranged as a park, with all the amenities, including several locations I find relaxing."
> 
> ...


“I’d like that actually thank you”


----------



## Marius Merganser (Nov 25, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> @Mambi
> 
> He glared at them as the fog began to encompass the group in the dark hallway. "No... like the Austro-Hungarian Anarchist kind!"



"Oh, that's a relief.  For a minute I thought you were accusing us of breaking something."
_Marius chuckled at the absurdity, leaned in close to @Mambi and whispered,_ "What's the Austro-Hungarian Anti-Christ kind? That kinda sounds worse."



Silverthunder said:


> "Now, I don't know what in tartarus you two are carrying, but SLOWLY place everything on the ground, and keep your hands where I can see them! One wrong move, and you're getting a nervous-system full of a heaping helping of fifty thousand volts of genuine carbon nanotube stored electricity!"


_
Marius carefully set down his bag and Mambi's box of fruit as instructed._
"I have wings, not hands, but I'm glad you like them so much."



Silverthunder said:


> The canid shifted between the two, ever watchful for the slightest twitch, and clearly nervous about the situation under his façade of competence. No doubt he would pull the trigger by mistake if they weren't careful...
> 
> The fog was thick now, but they were still close enough together to see one another. However... just behind the officer... Marius spotted something skittering across the hallway...



"Uh...you don't happen to have a pet do you? Because I think we _*REALLY*_ need to get out of here..."


----------



## Universe (Nov 25, 2022)

*I could hear this whole conversation but had no idea what was going on*


----------



## Mambi (Nov 25, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> The dog perked up and waved his hand. "Oh, well, it's not that bad actually. Life support encompasses-"
> 
> Before he could finish Mambi opened a rift in space and time, causing the vacuum to start sucking the humid fog out of the hall, and in effect prompting a small bout of terror from the security officer as he held on for dear life. The atmosphere whooshed past them out into the empty blackened void beyond, threatening to knock the three of them over before it was inevitably closed.
> 
> ...



_<the cat rolls his eyes>_ It was a *controlled *venting! We were about to suffocate! And no, I* don't* have an ID, I was getting registered for one when some idiot in a uniform dragged me away. You can check with that XO...oh what was his name, right, Godren Lasrey. He'll vouch for me as well, it *is* his fault I'm in this mess after all...



Silverthunder said:


> He finished adjusting his uniform, though his fur was still quite disheveled as he panted from the minor ordeal. "Everyone was given an ID at orientation planetside..."
> 
> The officer gave pause as he glanced between the two in front of him. "And... you two just... _happened_ to walk in here when things started... bugging out? And... one of you... can teleport? You're... 'Navigators' that happen to be lost, right?"



_<the cat watches him nervously. He knew this was trouble...hardly the first time someone looked at him that way over the centuries after all...>_ Ummm, yeeeah?



Silverthunder said:


> "Don't even think about it!" the officer snapped at Marius, as his hand shifted to the other side of his belt, drawing a Taser and aiming it squarely at Marius!
> 
> "You two aren't going anywhere!" he barked at them, before putting up his wrist device while still aiming the taser at Marius, "I think I found the saboteurs! I need backup on level ED13, both male, one feline one avian, sending biometrics now!"






Marius Merganser said:


> "Woah, woah, woah...'saboteurs'?! You mean, like, the French kind? Now wait just a minute!"
> _The duck raised his wings and froze in place, eying the Taser. _
> "Check the crew manifest!  Merganser, M. Ensign. Helm and navigation.  I have my ID and I vouch for Mambi over here. Civilian helmsman and navigator who has been with me since we boarded. We're just trying to find our quarters so we can drop off our gear and report to the XO on the bridge.  I'd be happy to clear this up with your commanding officer somewhere else!"  _he added, nodding to the thickening fog._



_<the cat raises his paws and motions to the duck>_ YEAH, like he said!!! Totally innocent! If I wanted to destroy this ship, I have much easier ways to do it! I mean, I could just as easily open a portal into the main reactor or tie the bridge to the engine's ion exhaust or...OOOPH!!!

_<the cat stops suddenly as the duck elbows him in the ribs sharply and glares at him>_ Ok...not helping, got it. But really, I swear, we're not the sabs you're looking for! Wait, you mean all this lighting and fog's due to a *saboteur*? Don't tase us and we can help, really. Or at least don't tase *me*...*him *though, he can probably take it! _<he chuckles at his joke, trying to diffuse the situation and failing miserably>_




Silverthunder said:


> "Now, I don't know what in tartarus you two are carrying, but SLOWLY place everything on the ground, and keep your hands where I can see them! One wrong move, and you're getting a nervous-system full of a heaping helping of fifty thousand volts of genuine carbon nanotube stored electricity!"
> 
> The canid shifted between the two, ever watchful for the slightest twitch, and clearly nervous about the situation under his façade of competence. No doubt he would pull the trigger by mistake if they weren't careful...



It's my _stuff_! We just _told _you, pay attention...and watch where you're pointing that electrical thing already! Look, I'm putting my bag down by the fruit...that's all.

<_the cat slowly lowers his bag and sets it down, and blushes deeply as a small glass tube covered inside with dried leaves and dark brown resins falls out the side pocket> _Um, that catnip's medicinal. Keeps me steady and focused. _<giggles impishly_> Now I'd have already put this stuff in our quarters if someone had just told us where they...HEY! What was that??? Really, *look behind you*, something just moved in the fog! Really!!! Don't look at me like that, I'm telling the truth, just *look* already! Marius, you saw it too, right? Right??



Silverthunder said:


> The fog was thick now, but they were still close enough together to see one another. However... just behind the officer... Marius spotted something skittering across the hallway...





Marius Merganser said:


> "Uh...you don't happen to have a pet do you? Because I think we _*REALLY*_ need to get out of here..."



_<the cat nods enthusiastically, sniffing the air while watching the taser of the twitchy guard closely>_ I agree totally, we are not alone!!! Damn fog's messing up the nose but whatever that is, tase it and let's run already!!! I'll get my stuff later!!! Come on, guard, let us go already! I've seen enough movies to know this ain't good...


----------



## Universe (Nov 25, 2022)

“GUARD WHAT IS GOING ON OVER THERE?!” *I yelled over his com*


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Nov 25, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I could hear this whole conversation but had no idea what was going on*





Universe said:


> “GUARD WHAT IS GOING ON OVER THERE?!” *I yelled over his com*


(It's not my rp to say, but I'm just gonna lean in here and give my opinion that this is a bit of a breach of realism: hearing something going on in another section of the ship, and instantly being able to connct to an unidentified guard's comm.)


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 25, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I could hear this whole conversation but had no idea what was going on*





Universe said:


> “GUARD WHAT IS GOING ON OVER THERE?!” *I yelled over his com*





The_Happiest_Husky said:


> (It's not my rp to say, but I'm just gonna lean in here and give my opinion that this is a bit of a breach of realism: hearing something going on in another section of the ship, and instantly being able to connct to an unidentified guard's comm.)


_((Going to pull this one into the OOC thread despite this not being my RP to say, mainly because I'm somewhat familiar with the character.))_


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 25, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> Like a madman Dorien ferociously beat the mechanical menace! At least, that's what Rikiti thought as he stood up on the containers above them cheering excitedly for the bloodsport.
> 
> The first series of strikes knocked one of the pincers off kilter, damaging the actuator and causing it to droop. The other still functioned, taking the beeting easily, but without its opposite, the danger was outright eliminated.
> 
> ...


Dorian had the robot mostly under control.  But Rikiti cheering him on made him hesitate in finishing the creature off.

"You want a turn, Rikiti?  This is one of the things that messed with _your _work, after all."

Dorian was prepared to hand over the wrench for Rikiti.  If Rikiti refused?  Dorian would have to (and would) try to disable the eye of this being.


----------



## Universe (Nov 25, 2022)

*I walked back to my quarters*


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Nov 25, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Dorian had the robot mostly under control.  But Rikiti cheering him on made him hesitate in finishing the creature off.
> 
> "You want a turn, Rikiti?  This is one of the things that messed with _your _work, after all."
> 
> Dorian was prepared to hand over the wrench for Rikiti.  If Rikiti refused?  Dorian would have to (and would) try to disable the eye of this being.


_Heep waits patiently as Dorian takes care of his mechanical prey. Having an extra pair of arms seems very useful. Well, while Dorian is having his fun, Heep might as well do something useful. He cups his hands together as if he were shielding a flame, and a small amount of magic begins to swirl between them. His face takes on a look of concentration._


----------



## Silverthunder (Nov 25, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Dorian had the robot mostly under control.  But Rikiti cheering him on made him hesitate in finishing the creature off.
> 
> "You want a turn, Rikiti?  This is one of the things that messed with _your _work, after all."
> 
> Dorian was prepared to hand over the wrench for Rikiti.  If Rikiti refused?  Dorian would have to (and would) try to disable the eye of this being.





The_Happiest_Husky said:


> _Heep waits patiently as Dorian takes care of his mechanical prey. Having an extra pair of arms seems very useful. Well, while Dorian is having his fun, Heep might as well do something useful. He cups his hands together as if he were shielding a flame, and a small amount of magic begins to swirl between them. His face takes on a look of concentration._



Rikiti saw the offer gasping in surprise that Dorien would offer him. He jumped, scrambling down the containers and over to group, standing beside Dorien. He gave a gracious bow, taking the pipe wrench with greatful calm, and pulled his arms overhead preparing for a massive and devastating blow!

"Cease and desist, pinkie..."

A gloved hand grabbed one of Rikit's arms. The rodent's fur poofed up, and he immediately deflated, as if a pet being caught by a master doing something wrong. 

It was one of the ship's slug rabbits, and by the look of his white and black padded uniform with battle rattle, he was also a Security Officer. The word F.E.A.R. emblazoned on his tactical vest. 

"One quarter of Consortium Model M13's posses a quantity of trademarked nitramine compound, with a magnesium core coated in an aluminum concentrate. Otherwise known, as a *Thermobaric Bomb*." The officer stated, gently pulling Rikiti away. "Now, please keep your hands and fingers precisely where they are, and do not let go..."


----------



## Silverthunder (Nov 25, 2022)

Marius Merganser said:


> "Oh, that's a relief.  For a minute I thought you were accusing us of breaking something."
> _Marius chuckled at the absurdity, leaned in close to @Mambi and whispered,_ "What's the Austro-Hungarian Anti-Christ kind? That kinda sounds worse."
> 
> 
> ...





Mambi said:


> _<the cat rolls his eyes>_ It was a *controlled *venting! We were about to suffocate! And no, I* don't* have an ID, I was getting registered for one when some idiot in a uniform dragged me away. You can check with that XO...oh what was his name, right, Godren Lasrey. He'll vouch for me as well, it *is* his fault I'm in this mess after all...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Likely story! All personnel were given an ID planet side prior to leaving for the ship on the shuttles! So THAT's your plan then hu? Open up your portals around the ship to destroy it from the inside!? Is that were all the fog is coming from!? Is that why the power's out!?"

He scoffed at Mambi's pleading that they might be able to help. "Sure, like I'm going to trust you two, now up against the wall!" 

Something in the dark fog began to glow... a big red eye, then another, and another, and before long several dozen, crowding all along the walls, ceiling, and floor just behind the officer! 

"Tsch," he growled again, "Do you two seriously believe I'm going to fall for the oldest damn trick in the book!? You must think I'm some kind of idiot! Now both of you, turn around, and get up against the wall! I'm not going to tell you again!"


----------



## Silverthunder (Nov 25, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I’d like that actually thank you”





Universe said:


> *I walked back to my quarters*


The rabbit officer followed behind Universe quickly trying to keep pace. 

"Uh... s- sir? Did you... want to see the park? Or one of the mess halls?" He asked a bit apprehensively.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 25, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> Rikiti saw the offer gasping in surprise that Dorien would offer him. He jumped, scrambling down the containers and over to group, standing beside Dorien. He gave a gracious bow, taking the pipe wrench with greatful calm, and pulled his arms overhead preparing for a massive and devastating blow!
> 
> "Cease and desist, pinkie..."
> 
> ...


Dorian's eyes grew wide.  So there WAS something in the core of these things!  He had never seen this type of bot actually contain explosives in the past, though.

He did as he instructed, though he did seem perturbed.

"Officer... the behavior of this bot was threatening critical systems and personnel.  I have so many questions, given the lengthy list of prohibitions we were told prior to boarding this ship.  For now, the only one I have is the one that matters to ship safety...."

Dorian took a breath.  Looking at the security officer might risk shifting the bot, so he didn't go that far.

*"...disarming these things."*


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Nov 25, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Dorian's eyes grew wide.  So there WAS something in the core of these things!  He had never seen this type of bot actually contain explosives in the past, though.
> 
> He did as he instructed, though he did seem perturbed.
> 
> ...


_Heep also freezes at the officer's warning, his magic dispersing into bluegrey mist that fades into the surrounding fog. Yep, screw robots, terrible things. That thing better not send him to climb the starry stairway this early in his life. _


----------



## Universe (Nov 26, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> The rabbit officer followed behind Universe quickly trying to keep pace.
> 
> "Uh... s- sir? Did you... want to see the park? Or one of the mess halls?" He asked a bit apprehensively.


“The park is fine thank you”


----------



## Universe (Nov 26, 2022)

“I just can’t wrap my mind around why someone would sabotage this ship”


----------



## Universe (Nov 26, 2022)

“Even the Celestial dragon military wouldn’t dare destroy a science vessel unless nah that’s crazy”


----------



## Marius Merganser (Nov 26, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Likely story! All personnel were given an ID planet side prior to leaving for the ship on the shuttles! So THAT's your plan then hu? Open up your portals around the ship to destroy it from the inside!? Is that were all the fog is coming from!? Is that why the power's out!?"



"Do you really think he's going to tear the ship apart *WHILE HE'S ON IT?!*" _The duck was losing his patience. _



Silverthunder said:


> He scoffed at Mambi's pleading that they might be able to help. "Sure, like I'm going to trust you two, now up against the wall!"
> 
> Something in the dark fog began to glow... a big red eye, then another, and another, and before long several dozen, crowding all along the walls, ceiling, and floor just behind the officer!



_Marius froze and stared in horror at the eyes in the darkness. If it weren't so dark, the guard would have seen the color drain from his face.  He pointed and stepped back._  "Oh, quack..." _he cursed quietly._ "Forget our quarters! Which way is medical?"


----------



## Mambi (Nov 26, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Likely story! All personnel were given an ID planet side prior to leaving for the ship on the shuttles! So THAT's your plan then hu? Open up your portals around the ship to destroy it from the inside!? Is that were all the fog is coming from!? Is that why the power's out!?"
> 
> He scoffed at Mambi's pleading that they might be able to help. "Sure, like I'm going to trust you two, now up against the wall!"



<_the cat looks at his complying duck partner and sighs, turning slowly to face the wall. For a moment he contemplates just portaling behind the guard and...nope, that would only make things worse, and certainly not help his innocent-proving case any! Still though he grew nervous, as a curious scent starts to become clearer in the fog>_

Ok, ok, look closely. This is me, turning and facing, see? But I'm telling ya, there's something else here with us, so trust us and watch your back in that fog already!



Silverthunder said:


> Something in the dark fog began to glow... a big red eye, then another, and another, and before long several dozen, crowding all along the walls, ceiling, and floor just behind the officer!
> 
> "Tsch," he growled again, "Do you two seriously believe I'm going to fall for the oldest damn trick in the book!? You must think I'm some kind of idiot! Now both of you, turn around, and get up against the wall! I'm not going to tell you again!"





Marius Merganser said:


> "Do you really think he's going to tear the ship apart *WHILE HE'S ON IT?!*" _The duck was losing his patience. _


_<the cat turns back to face the wall, not seeing the approaching eyes yet while grumbling quietly to his avian partner>_ Yeah I know, right? I have _*much more *_than nine lives left and I think it's clear I'm keen to keep all of them, thank you very much! Sheesh, I'm starting to question the "idiot" part a little actually, but fine. Touching the wall now, but for real dude. Use that snout of yours, there's a smell in the air over that fog, I *know* it!! I...errr, Marius? Whatcha see?? You see it??  *Show him!!*



Marius Merganser said:


> _Marius froze and stared in horror at the eyes in the darkness. If it weren't so dark, the guard would have seen the color drain from his face.  He pointed and stepped back._  "Oh, quack..." _he cursed quietly._ "Forget our quarters! Which way is medical?"



_<the cat finally turns his head and shrieks loudly as he sees the red eyes appear one after another. Seeing their numbers growing the cat gulps hard as he realizes the futility of any attacks he could possibly do with his claws against such numbers. His eyes flash for a moment to portal a means of attack before stopping as the cat starts to shake, realizing that any portal to anything meaningful that could hurt the creatures would clearly injure himself and his friend first before doing any real damage to the horde in *these *close quarters! He was clearly helpless to attack and now too scared to focus enough to form a portal to escape anywhere anyway, as the terror of the situation starts to hit him and his blood runs cold._>

_<desperate and terrified, he dives behind the duck and starts to back away cowardly while muttering fearfully_> *WOAH!!! *Um, guard?? Dere's ya problem!! Your systems got some bugs it seems!!! Bad bugs, BAD BUGS!!! Tase them, wet them, hurl _insults _at them, I don't care...just *do something!!! *


----------



## Silverthunder (Nov 27, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Dorian's eyes grew wide.  So there WAS something in the core of these things!  He had never seen this type of bot actually contain explosives in the past, though.
> 
> He did as he instructed, though he did seem perturbed.
> 
> ...





The_Happiest_Husky said:


> _Heep also freezes at the officer's warning, his magic dispersing into bluegrey mist that fades into the surrounding fog. Yep, screw robots, terrible things. That thing better not send him to climb the starry stairway this early in his life. _



"Ah, good to hear! A curious mind is an active mind!" the officer replied to Dorien, as he reached into Rikiti's tool belt to grab some small tools. "Keep them to yourself." 

The horse gulped as he hid behind Heep, while Rikiti just waited and watched, with little regard for any potential explosion that could happen then and there. 

"M13s are also known as artillery drones. Fired from various cannons or deployed via drop pods en-mass. Rout clearance, ambush, sabotage, sometimes they preform mundane tasks as well of course..." The officer stated as he reached between Dorien's arms to un-secure the pointed tip at the bottom of the bot. "They will reach an ambush point, lay in wait, and leap into the air before detonating. Being so close to the... ground... the explosive potential of this particular drone would be limited to this compartment and possibly the upper deck. The integrity of the ship will be fine," He assured them.

"Not as... popular as they once were... just hundreds of millions of these bots lying in warehouses across the Consortium gathering dust..." he said, before going quiet for a moment as he gently began to twist the now unsecured cap off the bottom. 

There was a silent gulp, one of his eyes twitched under his eyepiece. The cap came off suddenly and abruptly! 

A tangled mess of chips and wires popped out, having been tightly packed. They looked like something one might find in a home computer or something.

The officer gave a silent sigh of relief, breaking his otherwise iron clad façade of confidence... letting the cap drop on the floor and standing up to dust himself off. 

"Well, it would appear this is NOT in fact, one of 25% of M13s," he concluded.


----------



## Silverthunder (Nov 27, 2022)

Marius Merganser said:


> "Do you really think he's going to tear the ship apart *WHILE HE'S ON IT?!*" _The duck was losing his patience.
> 
> 
> 
> Marius froze and stared in horror at the eyes in the darkness. If it weren't so dark, the guard would have seen the color drain from his face.  He pointed and stepped back._  "Oh, quack..." _he cursed quietly._ "Forget our quarters! Which way is medical?"





Mambi said:


> <_the cat looks at his complying duck partner and sighs, turning slowly to face the wall. For a moment he contemplates just portaling behind the guard and...nope, that would only make things worse, and certainly not help his innocent-proving case any! Still though he grew nervous, as a curious scent starts to become clearer in the fog>_
> 
> Ok, ok, look closely. This is me, turning and facing, see? But I'm telling ya, there's something else here with us, so trust us and watch your back in that fog already!
> 
> ...



The officer's fur stood on end, face going white as Mambi and Marius tried to convince him, clearly he didn't know if this was a trick to deceive him or if there genuinely were some kind of bugs planning to devour them whole.

Mambi's shriek made him jump! He accidentally fired the tazer, hitting Marius square in the chest with a charged electrical dart and delivering quite a few volts to the avian.

He whipped around to see what was approaching and-

The hall was empty... the red eyes scattering the moment Mambi let out his shriek of horror, like hundreds of spiders or insects, perhaps roaches, scattering when the light was flicked on.

A loud clanking noise echoed from elsewhere down the hall, as three security guards rushed to the scene through the dark fog, two with taser rifles, while the third, an imposing saber tooth like feline clad in tactical gear, had a lethal rifle.

The sabertooth pulled the first officer still a little shaken back to get a report as one officer tackled Mambi to the ground and the other turned the now tazed Marius around to cuff him.

Though... their ordeal was just beginning...


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Nov 27, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Ah, good to hear! A curious mind is an active mind!" the officer replied to Dorien, as he reached into Rikiti's tool belt to grab some small tools. "Keep them to yourself."
> 
> The horse gulped as he hid behind Heep, while Rikiti just waited and watched, with little regard for any potential explosion that could happen then and there.
> 
> ...


_Heep relaxes, and magic begins flowing between his hands again. Hmm. How would military robots even get aboard a science vessel, especially one so against weapons of any kind. Well, he wasn't about to ask- those slug rabbits smell weird, and Heep would much rather it left rather than staying and explaining things._


----------



## Silverthunder (Nov 27, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I just can’t wrap my mind around why someone would sabotage this ship”


"Well, I'm sure it's nothing sir," the rabbit assured him, adjusting his own uniform to ensure no wrinkles and upset his superior, "now I haven't been on board for long, but I'm sure we can handle this. I'm betting pirates! Maybe they want to disable the ship while were out on trials, and jumped the gun by accident?"

He put his paw to his nose in thought as the guided Universe through the maze of passageways and corridors. They entered a section that looked a lot more... modern? Aesthetic? More friendly and personable, with artsy designs and benches, and even a few cafes along the way. 

"My Lt.'s putting her money on Anarcho terrorists," he added.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 27, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> The officer's fur stood on end, face going white as Mambi and Dorien tried to convince him, clearly he didn't know if this was a trick to deceive him or if there genuinely were some kind of bugs planning to devour them whole.
> 
> Mambi's shriek made him jump! He accidentally fired the tazer, hitting Dorien square in the chest with a charged electrical dart and delivering quite a few volts to the avian.
> 
> ...


_((Shouldn't it be Marius that's getting tased and arrested?  Dorian's somewhere else entirely compared to these two.))_


----------



## Silverthunder (Nov 27, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _((Shouldn't it be Marius that's getting tased and arrested?  Dorian's somewhere else entirely compared to these two.))_


(Hey! They're both birds! so I... mix them up sometimes...)


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 27, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Ah, good to hear! A curious mind is an active mind!" the officer replied to Dorien, as he reached into Rikiti's tool belt to grab some small tools. "Keep them to yourself."
> 
> The horse gulped as he hid behind Heep, while Rikiti just waited and watched, with little regard for any potential explosion that could happen then and there.
> 
> ...


Dorian breathed a sigh of relief.  Then he remembered something.  At no point did he actually let go of the M13, as he'd not been given the okay to drop it.

"Heep, you said there were more, right?  Which direction?"

Dorian took a deep breath.

"And Rikiti, which direction were the junctures you were trying to fix?"

Dorian had to hope both of them weren't the same direction.  If they were, hopefully the officer would get the hint.


----------



## Silverthunder (Nov 27, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> _Heep relaxes, and magic begins flowing between his hands again. Hmm. How would military robots even get aboard a science vessel, especially one so against weapons of any kind. Well, he wasn't about to ask- those slug rabbits smell weird, and Heep would much rather it left rather than staying and explaining things._





Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Dorian breathed a sigh of relief.  Then he remembered something.  At no point did he actually let go of the M13, as he'd not been given the okay to drop it.
> 
> "Heep, you said there were more, right?  Which direction?"
> 
> ...



Heep's intuition may have been kicking in... 

The officer pulled out his personal datapad with the same C logo as the drone, and hooked it up with the bot Dorien was still holding. 

The Ascendancy and the Consortium had a bit of bad blood... and the slug creatures were a prominent part of the less than scrupulous organization. They played fast a loose with morals, and cared little for the lives of others and any sense of duty, honor, or integrity. It was nothing for them to play games that sacrificed innocent creatures in the process, for the sake of entertainment and scientific 'progress'. There were only masters and slaves in the Consortium. 

At least, that's what Heep had likely heard, maybe even Dorien.

Rikiti, pointed across the bay a little meekly, now that the officer was there... clear in the opposite direction that Heep had presumably heard. Whatever Dorien was thinking, he may have been on to something...


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Nov 27, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Dorian breathed a sigh of relief.  Then he remembered something.  At no point did he actually let go of the M13, as he'd not been given the okay to drop it.
> 
> "Heep, you said there were more, right?  Which direction?"
> 
> ...





Silverthunder said:


> Heep's intuition may have been kicking in...
> 
> The officer pulled out his personal datapad with the same C logo as the drone, and hooked it up with the bot Dorien was still holding.
> 
> ...


_Heep gestures to the side with his head, opposite where Rikiti pointed._
"The sounds came from back there."
_He notices the pad used by the officer. Curious. It could be that the alien was using Consortium tech specifically to interface with the bot, but, that pad seemed more of a personal item than a specialized tool.
The evidence was coming together. Maybe Heep would be getting some blood after all.

"_Nice pad there, officer, good tech. Definitely better than what I was given."
_Heep speaks like an engineer just commenting on something they like, and keeps working with his magic. Hopefully Dorian, if he hadn't noticed yet, would realize the origin of the pad. And maybe the slug rabbit would respond by saying something incriminating, though that would be more luck than Heep could ask for._


----------



## Universe (Nov 27, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Well, I'm sure it's nothing sir," the rabbit assured him, adjusting his own uniform to ensure no wrinkles and upset his superior, "now I haven't been on board for long, but I'm sure we can handle this. I'm betting pirates! Maybe they want to disable the ship while were out on trials, and jumped the gun by accident?"
> 
> He put his paw to his nose in thought as the guided Universe through the maze of passageways and corridors. They entered a section that looked a lot more... modern? Aesthetic? More friendly and personable, with artsy designs and benches, and even a few cafes along the way.
> 
> "My Lt.'s putting her money on Anarcho terrorists," he added.


“My gut’s telling me otherwise and I don’t like it” *I noticed my helmet’s sensors go off* “hmmmm that can’t be good but why would they be going off right now?” *I sighed and figured they were defective and would need to fix the nanos later*


----------



## Universe (Nov 27, 2022)

*I was still on edge my battle trained instincts on high alert* “why am I so on edge?”


----------



## Mambi (Nov 27, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> The hall was empty... the red eyes scattering the moment Mambi let out his shriek of horror, like hundreds of spiders or insects, perhaps roaches, scattering when the light was flicked on.
> 
> A loud clanking noise echoed from elsewhere down the hall, as three security guards rushed to the scene through the dark fog, two with taser rifles, while the third, an imposing saber tooth like feline clad in tactical gear, had a lethal rifle.
> 
> ...



*HEY!!! Augh, hold on* there! *Stop!* I didn't *do *anything!!!* Innocent victims!!  MMPHH!!!* 

_<the cat protests through a muffled face as the guard holds him down to the ground. As his paws get pried behind him into handcuffs, the cat sighs and with an eye roll of familiarity and trying to relax as much as possible, starts to recite a well-rehearsed speech>_ "I am innocent sir, and I am not resisting so *no* *need to use your taser, sir*!! Do not hurt me please! I will comply with *all *commands but I assure you this is a mistake and that I will be found innocent of whatever you think I...", *MMMPHH!!!! *

_<the officer shoves the cat's face back into the ground to shut him up as the cuffs are re-adjusted for maximum tightness>_


----------



## Universe (Nov 27, 2022)

“I think I should go back I have a bad feeling I am being watched”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 27, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> Heep's intuition may have been kicking in...
> 
> The officer pulled out his personal datapad with the same C logo as the drone, and hooked it up with the bot Dorien was still holding.
> 
> ...





The_Happiest_Husky said:


> _Heep gestures to the side with his head, opposite where Rikiti pointed._
> "The sounds came from back there."
> _He notices the pad used by the officer. Curious. It could be that the alien was using Consortium tech specifically to interface with the bot, but, that pad seemed more of a personal item than a specialized tool.
> The evidence was coming together. Maybe Heep would be getting some blood after all.
> ...


It was hard to tell whether Dorian caught on or not.  All he knew is that while these bots were relatively small, his arms didn't like the situation they were in.

Nor did Dorian appreciate that fog.

"Two questions.  One, can Rikiti go back to fixing the atmo systems yet so security can see again?  And two... is it safe to set this down yet?  My arms are starting to cramp..."


----------



## Marius Merganser (Nov 27, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> Mambi's shriek made him jump! He accidentally fired the tazer, hitting Marius square in the chest with a charged electrical dart and delivering quite a few volts to the avian.



The duck's body went rigid for a few seconds before he collapsed to the floor with an unsettling thud.



Silverthunder said:


> The sabertooth pulled the first officer still a little shaken back to get a report as one officer tackled Mambi to the ground and the other turned the now tazed Marius around to cuff him.
> 
> Though... their ordeal was just beginning...



Marius didn't resist but while struggling to catch his breath, he began repeating his name, rank, and serial number.

"Merganser, Marius. Ensign. Two four six oh two."


----------



## TrixieFox (Nov 28, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Not a request Lieutenant! A lawful order from a higher ranking officer!" Senemen replied back at her.
> 
> Sgt. Sterling just stood there, almost completely still, then looked between the otter and Trixie. "Sgt. Sterling. Zone Trooper of the Ascendancy, currently assigned tactical survival specialist for the United Worlds on the Intrepid, accompanied by Sgt. Seren, Corp. Niaga, and Corp. Rosri. I to find dissatisfaction in being unarmed on duty. However, with the mixture of questionable nations, I surmise the captain and his cohorts concluded it would lead to less casualties and conflict. However, Ascendancy soldiers are trained in all forms of martial combat. Firearm or not, it makes little difference to us."
> 
> He glanced over to one of the large dino-crocs, who noticed, and in tern held up her hand briefly to show off her vicious set of claws, which said nothing about all her teeth... The fact they were paying attention to the conversation at all might have been considered rude to some, but the Ascendancy marines seemed to carry themselves differently, watching out for their colleagues, even in this mundane environment.


"Aight," Trixie said... *she snaps her fingers and the rifle vanishes* "bet"

"You don't have to be formal around me Sgt... but its nice to meet you"


----------



## Silverthunder (Nov 28, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> "Aight," Trixie said... *she snaps her fingers and the rifle vanishes* "bet"
> 
> "You don't have to be formal around me Sgt... but its nice to meet you"



"Not formal, ma'am," Sterling replied, "professional."

He took a step back, as if expecting something to happen...

The Major gave pause, then spun around on his paws like in formation. He stared forward, not at anyone in particular, and moved towards Trixie.

"Stand at attention when you talk to me," he commanded coldly, completely opposite of his prior demeanor, looking up at Trixie, head tilted slightly to the side. "Perhaps, I've been too informal with _you_. You seem to think you can speak to me like your peer. I generally consider myself rather forgiving and polite, so I don't mind a little friendly banter. Do you think this means I tolerate insubordination, _lieutenant_?"

The tram car went a bit quiet as the other marines tried not to look their way.

"I expect an answer, yes or no!?" he snapped at her.


----------



## Silverthunder (Nov 28, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> _Heep gestures to the side with his head, opposite where Rikiti pointed._
> "The sounds came from back there."
> _He notices the pad used by the officer. Curious. It could be that the alien was using Consortium tech specifically to interface with the bot, but, that pad seemed more of a personal item than a specialized tool.
> The evidence was coming together. Maybe Heep would be getting some blood after all.
> ...





Firuthi Dragovic said:


> It was hard to tell whether Dorian caught on or not.  All he knew is that while these bots were relatively small, his arms didn't like the situation they were in.
> 
> Nor did Dorian appreciate that fog.
> 
> "Two questions.  One, can Rikiti go back to fixing the atmo systems yet so security can see again?  And two... is it safe to set this down yet?  My arms are starting to cramp..."



"Of course it is," the officer chuckled, "Consortium technology is far superior than anything someone like _you_ could get your hands on... well, maybe you play your cards right and you might requisition something half as good from the ship exchange?"

He paused what he was doing and glanced at Dorien, "what did I say about keeping your questions to yourself?"

The officer pointedly did not answer his question about putting the bot down. 

As they spoke, and the officer flipped through whatever data he was examining on his personal datapad, two more officers finally arrived, looking a little out of breath. 

"Ah! You finally arrived..." he said sarcastically as he made a gesture with his paws to them, still fixated on the information from the bot. "Take these three, and escort them to their worksite. Leave once complete and return to your section. Keep everything you saw here to yourself and your section commander. Understood!?"


----------



## Silverthunder (Nov 28, 2022)

Mambi said:


> *HEY!!! Augh, hold on* there! *Stop!* I didn't *do *anything!!!* Innocent victims!!  MMPHH!!!*
> 
> _<the cat protests through a muffled face as the guard holds him down to the ground. As his paws get pried behind him into handcuffs, the cat sighs and with an eye roll of familiarity and trying to relax as much as possible, starts to recite a well-rehearsed speech>_ "I am innocent sir, and I am not resisting so *no* *need to use your taser, sir*!! Do not hurt me please! I will comply with *all *commands but I assure you this is a mistake and that I will be found innocent of whatever you think I...", *MMMPHH!!!! *
> 
> _<the officer shoves the cat's face back into the ground to shut him up as the cuffs are re-adjusted for maximum tightness>_





Marius Merganser said:


> The duck's body went rigid for a few seconds before he collapsed to the floor with an unsettling thud.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Yea yea, tell it to the judge!" One of the officers replied sarcastically to Mambi. 

The other looked a little confused why Marius was giving his information like he was, but the sabertooth officer by the wolf furrowed his brow as he seemed to interpret it a very specific way. 

"Prisoners of war recite their information to their captors... perhaps these are the terrorists we're looking for?" he stated darkly. "Take them to the brig, keep an eye on them at all times."

The guards picked them up and hauled them along roughly and with little care for their comfort! It was a long, dreadful walk of shame as they passed other crewmembers and groups of people making their way about the ship, whispering and commenting on the two detained persons being unceremoniously trotted along. 

The rest of the ship, or at least the parts they went through to get to security, didn't look like they had been effected by whatever was going on.


----------



## TrixieFox (Nov 28, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Not formal, ma'am," Sterling replied, "professional."
> 
> He took a step back, as if expecting something to happen...
> 
> ...


"insubordination? no.... Morale booster so no one thinks you're a God... yes" Trixie replied coldly (whos the major again?)


----------



## Silverthunder (Nov 28, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I think I should go back I have a bad feeling I am being watched”



"Hmm, well sir, there are AI monitored cameras all over the ship, with security officers taking a look at them from time to time. That would make the most-"

The lights on the wide beltway road shuttered and went dark, causing some gasps from the dozens of people walking by. The lights were normal back where they had come though, it seemed just that particular section. To make matters worse, the atmospheric sensors seemed to be on the fritz there too! Condensation and humidity was beginning to rise...


----------



## Silverthunder (Nov 28, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> "insubordination? no.... Morale booster so no one thinks you're a God... yes" Trixie replied coldly (whos the major again?)


(Major Senemen, the otter and ship Armorer)

"Did I ask you for an excuse!?" he snapped back at her abruptly. "I asked, do you think I tolerate insubordination, yes or no!?"

"As far as your concerned I am a god! And if you don't want to respect me, then you will fear me, do you get me!? I will have you eating the deck plating if you don't shape up! Your weapon will be secured in the armory, or I will have it confiscated and melt it down for scrap, and you'll be demoted to a gods damned fuzzy in recycling!"


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Nov 28, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Of course it is," the officer chuckled, "Consortium technology is far superior than anything someone like _you_ could get your hands on... well, maybe you play your cards right and you might requisition something half as good from the ship exchange?"
> 
> He paused what he was doing and glanced at Dorien, "what did I say about keeping your questions to yourself?"
> 
> ...


_The horse sheltering behind Heep may notice his hackles raise. A slight breeze flows through the room, one more crisp, more natural than that of the air circulating from the environmental systems and the magic flowing between Heep's hands shifts to a deep grey, the same as the fog around them._
"I've still got a job to complete, sir."


----------



## TrixieFox (Nov 28, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> (Major Senemen, the otter and ship Armorer)
> 
> "Did I ask you for an excuse!?" he snapped back at her abruptly. "I asked, do you think I tolerate insubordination, yes or no!?"
> 
> "As far as your concerned I am a god! And if you don't want to respect me, then you will fear me, do you get me!? I will have you eating the deck plating if you don't shape up! Your weapon will be secured in the armory, or I will have it confiscated and melt it down for scrap, and you'll be demoted to a gods damned fuzzy in recycling!"


*A tear forms in Trix's eye that Sterling saw*
*she straightens her posture*
"NO, Major... I don't think you do tolerate it..." she said almost choking on tears.
"As for my gun though...sir... if you can find it you can do whatever you fancy with it"


----------



## Silverthunder (Nov 28, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> *A tear forms in Trix's eye that Sterling saw*
> *she straightens her posture*
> "NO, Major... I don't think you do tolerate it..." she said almost choking on tears.
> "As for my gun though...sir... if you can find it you can do whatever you fancy with it"



(Sorry, remember, no personal weapons)

"Still insubordinate I see. And you only just arrived," he shook his head, disappointed. "very well. You'll be stripped of your rank in the United Worlds and removed from the ship for violating the law and risking the lives of everyone on board with unauthorized weapons and ordinance."

He made a gesture with one of his paws. "Niaga, Rosri."

The two hulking reptilian creatures stepped over, grabbing both of Trixie's arms rather roughly, regardless of her resistance. "Once we arrive, take her to the brig."

"Hopefully, your superiors back home, whatever nation you come from, are more forgiving of your behavior than I. Considering your lack of discipline though, I doubt it." Senemen added harshly.


----------



## TrixieFox (Nov 28, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> (Sorry, remember, no personal weapons)
> 
> "Still insubordinate I see. And you only just arrived," he shook his head, disappointed. "very well. You'll be stripped of your rank in the United Worlds and removed from the ship for violating the law and risking the lives of everyone on board with unauthorized weapons and ordinance."
> 
> ...


"wait..." Trix said before the two grabbed her "here" *she snapped and the rifle reappeared* *she turned and looked at the two* "paws off please... and please reconsider sending me home..." Trix said "I just got away from that hell hole"

(please dont strip the rank... Trix is very informal so the sudden change kinda sucked for her XD)


----------



## Marius Merganser (Nov 28, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Yea yea, tell it to the judge!" One of the officers replied sarcastically to Mambi.
> 
> The other looked a little confused why Marius was giving his information like he was, but the sabertooth officer by the wolf furrowed his brow as he seemed to interpret it a very specific way.
> 
> ...


_
Like most ducks, the mergansers were a proud species, but now he was shamed.  Marius trudged along in silence, avoiding eye contact with anyone he passed.  He was so close to sitting at the helm of a massive ship on a mission for the ages but now all the work he had put in to get to this point was going up in flames.  Even if he did get to continue to serve by some miracle, he would never make captain now.  Not with charges like these on his record.  Maybe he could find some brochures on privateering?  He silently wondered if being eaten by those things would have been the preferable fate._


----------



## Universe (Nov 28, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Hmm, well sir, there are AI monitored cameras all over the ship, with security officers taking a look at them from time to time. That would make the most-"
> 
> The lights on the wide beltway road shuttered and went dark, causing some gasps from the dozens of people walking by. The lights were normal back where they had come though, it seemed just that particular section. To make matters worse, the atmospheric sensors seemed to be on the fritz there too! Condensation and humidity was beginning to rise...


“I don’t like this at all”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 28, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Of course it is," the officer chuckled, "Consortium technology is far superior than anything someone like _you_ could get your hands on... well, maybe you play your cards right and you might requisition something half as good from the ship exchange?"
> 
> He paused what he was doing and glanced at Dorien, "what did I say about keeping your questions to yourself?"
> 
> ...





The_Happiest_Husky said:


> _The horse sheltering behind Heep may notice his hackles raise. A slight breeze flows through the room, one more crisp, more natural than that of the air circulating from the environmental systems and the magic flowing between Heep's hands shifts to a deep grey, the same as the fog around them._
> "I've still got a job to complete, sir."


_<<He did not just...>>_

Dorian had seen the snobby attitude plenty.  That wasn't what bothered him.  It was the way the slug rabbit had blown off a critical question.  The fog was a major security hazard.  It needed to be fixed, NOW.

As far as Dorian was concerned, the jig was up.

"If you think blowing off an engineer's request to help is a smart play, especially when they're trying to fix a _known hazard_, you don't know the first thing about security.  And then you even attempt secrecy, _in full earshot_ of all of us?"

Dorian tried to shove the officer's hand away from the datapad.

"*TALK.* Any hostility or attempt to issue orders will prove you the saboteur."


----------



## Universe (Nov 28, 2022)

“WHAT’S GOING ON?”


----------



## Silverthunder (Nov 28, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> _The horse sheltering behind Heep may notice his hackles raise. A slight breeze flows through the room, one more crisp, more natural than that of the air circulating from the environmental systems and the magic flowing between Heep's hands shifts to a deep grey, the same as the fog around them._
> "I've still got a job to complete, sir."





Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _<<He did not just...>>_
> 
> Dorian had seen the snobby attitude plenty.  That wasn't what bothered him.  It was the way the slug rabbit had blown off a critical question.  The fog was a major security hazard.  It needed to be fixed, NOW.
> 
> ...



Startail behind Heep silently gasped, covering his mouth as the wolf began to channel his magic. The horse clearly expected something bad to happen as he seemed to silently panic, not quite understanding why he was feeling such an air flow to begin with. 

But, the room went utterly silent, you could hear a pin drop as the slug rabbit paused, seething... He balled his paws into a fist for a moment, seemingly ready to strike Dorien after he swat his hand away from the datapad. 

"I... apologize..." he replied, clearly frustrated as he cleared his throat while staring forward. "_You_ misunderstood my command. I _meant _you three engineers, continue your work. Then, you will return to your section and report to your section commander as per protocol, and keep the incident on a need to know basis, so as not to cause any unnecessary panic."

"I am not accustomed to the... sensibilities... of your kind, but _I_ will have this under control soon." he stated harshly. "If you would like to continue your work in peace, you may, or I can send these two officers to escort you."

It sounded like he were trying to recite some somewhat pre-rehearsed lines... and it was difficult to tell if he was gaslighting them or being genuine, given the clear level of aggression he displayed when being challenged by those he likely considered his lesser...

"Yes you MAY put the drone down." he said a little sarcastically.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 28, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> Startail behind Heep silently gasped, covering his mouth as the wolf began to channel his magic. The horse clearly expected something bad to happen as he seemed to silently panic, not quite understanding why he was feeling such an air flow to begin with.
> 
> But, the room went utterly silent, you could hear a pin drop as the slug rabbit paused, seething... He balled his paws into a fist for a moment, seemingly ready to strike Dorien after he swat his hand away from the datapad.
> 
> ...


Dorian carefully set the drone down.  He was actually quite astonished that what he'd done solved the issue without actually coming to blows.  They were no closer to catching the saboteur, but maybe at least they could undo the damage.

"Thank you for clarifying all of this.  Perhaps we can talk sensibilities in more detail when this is under control."

Dorian looked around.  He had a job to do and any misgivings about the slug rabbit would have to wait.

"Rikiti, please show us to what you were trying to fix earlier.  And... I would like the two officers to come with us."


----------



## Silverthunder (Nov 28, 2022)

Marius Merganser said:


> _Like most ducks, the mergansers were a proud species, but now he was shamed.  Marius trudged along in silence, avoiding eye contact with anyone he passed.  He was so close to sitting at the helm of a massive ship on a mission for the ages but now all the work he had put in to get to this point was going up in flames.  Even if he did get to continue to serve by some miracle, he would never make captain now.  Not with charges like these on his record.  Maybe he could find some brochures on privateering?  He silently wondered if being eaten by those things would have been the preferable fate._


@Mambi 

Not much longer... and they arrived at the security section somewhere in the center rear of the ship. Of course, all of Mambi's things had been left on the deck in the education section, likely to be confiscated, along with anything Marius had of his own personal belongings. Once at the security station processing desk, a few folks with black eyes sitting on benches in the waiting area with cuffs, the two criminals had their fingers inked and eyes scanned. A quick pat down, and they snatched Marius' ID among other things. 

"Dang... I can't believe the bridge crew was trying to sabotage the ship?" one of the officers behind the desk remarked, shaking his head, while another commented, "who can you trust you know?"

The two at the desk gave Mambi and Marius some condescending stares, before the arresting officers took them further back, into the prison section...

It was cold and dark, well lit, but the colors of the metal plates of the deck were such that it just felt oppressive altogether. They were taken to one of the cells, fairly roomy with four bunks imbedded into the wall and a toilet hidden only partially behind a short wall in the middle. Once inside, cuffs still on, the metal gate shut first, followed by some kind of forcefield.


----------



## Universe (Nov 28, 2022)

“I don’t like what I’m seeing alpha full spectrum Analysis”


----------



## Silverthunder (Nov 28, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> "wait..." Trix said before the two grabbed her "here" *she snapped and the rifle reappeared* *she turned and looked at the two* "paws off please... and please reconsider sending me home..." Trix said "I just got away from that hell hole"
> 
> (please dont strip the rank... Trix is very informal so the sudden change kinda sucked for her XD)


Major Senemen made another gesture as he turned his back to Trixie. The wolf went to take her rifle, and to her credit, respectfully handled it.

Gradually the Tram finally began to come to a stop. Senemen's wrist device dinged with some updates on something happening elsewhere. He looked over it before glancing back at Trixie. 

"I'll offer my recommendations in my report..." he replied curtly. "Take her to the brig."

The two marines, without going easy on her, hauled her off the tram without a word, while the rest of Fear team gathered outside on the platform as Senemen began to dish orders, having to continue his temporary command over the team while they sorted out who was to lead them.

The officers took her up to the security section HQ, where there were already some folks being processed. 

"Wait, Lieutenant?" one of the desk sergeants remarked as he looked at his computer, while the other took Trixie's prints and eye scan. 

"Yup, they sure know how to pick 'em. Trips off to a great start hu?" The two desk officers chuckled.

@Marius Merganser @Mambi 

Once that was complete, she was taken to the brig. A cold sterile place, with large prison cells lining the hall on either side. There were already two crewmembers shoved in one of the cells, Trixie was pushed into the one across from them in the hall. The bars slammed shut, and an energy field activated. But hey, at least the disgraced officer wearing her fatigues, would have the four bunk cell all to herself. Not that that meant much with the two criminals across from her, even with the toilet half conceled in the middle of her room...


----------



## Silverthunder (Nov 28, 2022)

Universe said:


> “WHAT’S GOING ON?”



Universe didn't have to wait long- the fog began to thicken and fill the air! Obscuring all visibility, the other crew began to shout in panic and tried to run for either end of the hall. 

Universe' escort remained calm and kept vigilant. 

To Universe' credit, his sensors flipped through visibility modes, identifying some kind of chaff in the atmosphere. It was no ordinary fog, it was a smoke screen!


----------



## TrixieFox (Nov 28, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> Major Senemen made another gesture as he turned his back to Trixie. The wolf went to take her rifle, and to her credit, respectfully handled it.
> 
> Gradually the Tram finally began to come to a stop. Senemen's wrist device dinged with some updates on something happening elsewhere. He looked over it before glancing back at Trixie.
> 
> ...


*trix broke down and started crying... she just wanted to do something for the good of people and once again she found a way to screw it up* "I NEED HELP!!!!!!!" *She Screamed at the top of her lungs, she looked at the camera* "please reinstate me and give me one more shot major... please"


----------



## Universe (Nov 28, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> Universe didn't have to wait long- the fog began to thicken and fill the air! Obscuring all visibility, the other crew began to shout in panic and tried to run for either end of the hall.
> 
> Universe' escort remained calm and kept vigilant.
> 
> To Universe' credit, his sensors flipped through visibility modes, identifying some kind of chaff in the atmosphere. It was no ordinary fog, it was a smoke screen!


“IT’S A SMOKE SCREEN! I’ve seen these before”


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Nov 28, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Dorian carefully set the drone down.  He was actually quite astonished that what he'd done solved the issue without actually coming to blows.  They were no closer to catching the saboteur, but maybe at least they could undo the damage.
> 
> "Thank you for clarifying all of this.  Perhaps we can talk sensibilities in more detail when this is under control."
> 
> ...


"Wait, please."
_Heep nods to the slug rabbit._
"I'd like you to escort us. We'll be dealing with plenty more bots, and will require your expertise and equipment."
_He still sounds like a stereotypical distracted engineer, but there's a note of firmness in his voice that hints that he's not making a request.
His magic swirls around his fingers and back together, forming what looks like a small flame made of mist, which then vanishes a moment later. He starts again, and it's back to the blue grey from earlier._


----------



## Universe (Nov 28, 2022)

“I think I’ve got some idea of what’s happening here the sabotage is happening right in front of us and they are using a smokescreen to prevent us from seeing them do it”


----------



## Mambi (Nov 28, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> Not much longer... and they arrived at the security section somewhere in the center rear of the ship. Of course, all of Mambi's things had been left on the deck in the education section, likely to be confiscated, along with anything Marius had of his own personal belongings. Once at the security station processing desk, a few folks with black eyes sitting on benches in the waiting area with cuffs, the two criminals had their fingers inked and eyes scanned. A quick pat down, and they snatched Marius' ID among other things.
> 
> "Dang... I can't believe the bridge crew was trying to sabotage the ship?" one of the officers behind the desk remarked, shaking his head, while another commented, "who can you trust you know?"



_<the cat protested with complete futility from his guarded seat> _*I did not!!!* You got the wrong guys!!! We were just trying to get to the bridge!!! You got crappy maps!!! This is all just a misunderstanding, we have witnesses, We have that XO I got mad at me, and that other guy who was gonna hurt me until he dragged me away and then the guy who was about to electrocute us can vouch for...for...ahhh, forget it. Just, never mind...you wouldn't care to hear it anyway...

_<he hangs his head realizing how bad it all looks regardless of his innocence this time, and somehow he has an equally innocent duck involved as well! His one ace in the hole though...this was *hardly *the first time he found himself in someone's custody, and he knew *their *types well enough. He sighs and resigns to his fate as the guard grabs his collar to take him away_>



Silverthunder said:


> The two at the desk gave Mambi and Marius some condescending stares, before the arresting officers took them further back, into the prison section...
> 
> It was cold and dark, well lit, but the colors of the metal plates of the deck were such that it just felt oppressive altogether. They were taken to one of the cells, fairly roomy with four bunks imbedded into the wall and a toilet hidden only partially behind a short wall in the middle. Once inside, cuffs still on, the metal gate shut first, followed by some kind of forcefield.



_<the cat paces slowly around the cold room, examining the walls carefully and sniffing random spots. His paws still bound tightly, he looks back at his equally-bound avian companion and casually makes small talk as he continues his odd searching behaviour> _Well now, *that* was just rude! Not exactly the listening type, are they, @Marius Merganser , barely got a word in before...this lovely place! Our quarters, my assigned guide! You may have the softer bed._ <he sarcastically points to the bunk before returning to his sniffing of the walls> _Sheesh, you try to come on board a ship to help, get a little turned around, and next thing you know they got you tackled and thinkin' you some kind of terrorist or something! Does anyone on this ship know what they're doing I wonder? We didn't do anything!!!

_<he waves his head against the metal wall to scratch an itch as he leans low to examine the forcefield's edge closely. He fidgets with his handcuffs a bit while staying clear of the forcefield, looking around randomly at the ceiling and adjacent walls as he rambles on> _Well look on the bright side, at least I know we're safe. Know why? Because their torturer would probably mess *that* up too and probably end up killing himself in the process! Haha! Still though, gotta admit,  this place is pretty tight, so kudos to their engineering department in the cages-department anyway...top notch!! Huh, feels like they're using the latest security cuffs too. I know that telltale tingling, feels like the 3rd or 4th generation multiphase secure bindings, circa Tartarus 4 penal colony probably? Ahhh, good times. Good cuff design too...nothing to portal into it that won't rip my wrist off in the process. This might be trickier than usual...but these guys need to listen to us right away and this is absurd...

_<he sighs for a moment, then laying on the floor on his side, he extends his toungue to concentrate as he tries to extends his claw into the hinge with great difficulty...> _


----------



## Universe (Nov 28, 2022)

“If this is still happening then WE GOT THE WRONG GUYS”


----------



## Marius Merganser (Nov 28, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the cat paces slowly around the cold room, examining the walls carefully and sniffing random spots. His paws still bound tightly, he looks back at his equally-bound avian companion and casually makes small talk as he continues his odd searching behaviour> _Well now, *that* was just rude! Not exactly the listening type, are they, @Marius Merganser , barely got a word in before...this lovely place! Our quarters, my assigned guide! You may have the softer bed._ <he sarcastically points to the bunk before returning to his sniffing of the walls> _Sheesh, you try to come on board a ship to help, get a little turned around, and next thing you know they got you tackled and thinkin' you some kind of terrorist or something! Does anyone on this ship know what they're doing I wonder? We didn't do anything!!!
> 
> _<he waves his head against the metal wall to scratch an itch as he leans low to examine the forcefield's edge closely. He fidgets with his handcuffs a bit while staying clear of the forcefield, looking around randomly at the ceiling and adjacent walls as he rambles on> _Well look on the bright side, at least I know we're safe. Know why? Because their torturer would probably mess *that* up too and probably end up killing himself in the process! Haha! Still though, gotta admit,  this place is pretty tight, so kudos to their engineering department in the cages-department anyway...top notch!! Huh, feels like they're using the latest security cuffs too. I know that telltale tingling, feels like the 3rd or 4th generation multiphase secure bindings, circa Tartarus 4 penal colony probably? Ahhh, good times. Good cuff design too...nothing to portal into it that won't rip my wrist off in the process. This might be trickier than usual...but these guys need to listen to us right away and this is absurd...



_Under more favorable circumstances, Marius might be have been impressed with the cat's analysis of the engineering used to secure prisoners, especially if he had been paying attention.  Instead, he had already unceremoniously flopped onto the uncomfortable bed and stared at the bottom of the bunk above him._



Mambi said:


> _<he sighs for a moment, then laying on the floor on his side, he extends his toungue to concentrate as he tries to extends his claw into the hinge with great difficulty...> _



"Years of engineering, cosmology, avionics, and flight school at the academy," _he mumbled more to himself than anyone within earshot._  "I put my time in.  I flew snub fighters!  In combat!  One confirmed kill away from becoming an Ace!  I followed all the rules and worked my way up the ladder square.  I didn't have family to get me in.  I didn't know any politicians to cash in favors.  All my stars were finally aligned until I accidentally ended up in the wrong place at the wrong time."

_He sighed and rubbed the painful spot on his chest where he had been tased._

*"AND NOW I HAVE A HOLE IN MY UNIFORM!!!"*


----------



## Silverthunder (Nov 28, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> *trix broke down and started crying... she just wanted to do something for the good of people and once again she found a way to screw it up* "I NEED HELP!!!!!!!" *She Screamed at the top of her lungs, she looked at the camera* "please reinstate me and give me one more shot major... please"





Mambi said:


> _<the cat protested with complete futility from his guarded seat> _*I did not!!!* You got the wrong guys!!! We were just trying to get to the bridge!!! You got crappy maps!!! This is all just a misunderstanding, we have witnesses, We have that XO I got mad at me, and that other guy who was gonna hurt me until he dragged me away and then the guy who was about to electrocute us can vouch for...for...ahhh, forget it. Just, never mind...you wouldn't care to hear it anyway...
> 
> _<he hangs his head realizing how bad it all looks regardless of his innocence this time, and somehow he has an equally innocent duck involved as well! His one ace in the hole though...this was *hardly *the first time he found himself in someone's custody, and he knew *their *types well enough. He sighs and resigns to his fate as the guard grabs his collar to take him away_>
> 
> ...





Marius Merganser said:


> _Under more favorable circumstances, Marius might be have been impressed with the cat's analysis of the engineering used to secure prisoners, especially if he had been paying attention.  Instead, he had already unceremoniously flopped onto the uncomfortable bed and stared at the bottom of the bunk above him._
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A guard walked by the cell and turned to see the feline Mambi licking the floor and curled in an odd manner. The squirrel gave Mambi a concerned look. 

"Hey... are you okay? Wait- you're not one of those Degenerates are you!?" he huffed in disgust. "C'mon! Be professional!" 

The 'warden' shook his head in dissmay, then glanced over to @TrixieFox . "And why are you cryin!?"

"Gah! I don't wanna be in here with a bunch of crybabies!" he scoffed, before noticing Marius, the only seemingly normal one there in the prison that day. "If you guys didn't do anything wrong, then what are you worried about? Just sit here, be quiet, and wait for your commanding officer to come clear things up! It's not the end of the world, we're just on high alert right now, you dig?"

The officer didn't seem to know about anyone's predicament, just a watch guard to keep an eye on them it seemed. Not that it mattered... the air was... starting to get a little humid in the brig... 

Mambi was getting close to popping the cuffs, but it was going to take a fair bit more effort to get. If that was the best idea of course...


----------



## Silverthunder (Nov 28, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Dorian carefully set the drone down.  He was actually quite astonished that what he'd done solved the issue without actually coming to blows.  They were no closer to catching the saboteur, but maybe at least they could undo the damage.
> 
> "Thank you for clarifying all of this.  Perhaps we can talk sensibilities in more detail when this is under control."
> 
> ...





The_Happiest_Husky said:


> "Wait, please."
> _Heep nods to the slug rabbit._
> "I'd like you to escort us. We'll be dealing with plenty more bots, and will require your expertise and equipment."
> _He still sounds like a stereotypical distracted engineer, but there's a note of firmness in his voice that hints that he's not making a request.
> His magic swirls around his fingers and back together, forming what looks like a small flame made of mist, which then vanishes a moment later. He starts again, and it's back to the blue grey from earlier._



"Perhaps," the slug rabbit replied curtly to Dorien. 

His eye twitched at Heep's 'order' though. He barely gave the wolf a glance as his eye twitched ever so slightly in consternation. 

"I don't have time to play ba- to _escort _you. These two officers are more than capable of keeping you safe. Security will expect you to deliver a report on the incident later by the way. Don't doddle on that," he said, barely hiding his resentment of the situation. 

The officer pulled up his data pad again and knelt down beside the drone, swiping through the data and clearly frustrated about the whole situation. 

"C'mon you three. Let's finish your work. Agriculture dude, can you go wait by the door with your friends while they take care of this?" One of the guards asked the horse, who nodded quickly and complied, though seemed apprehensive to leave the trio to their own devices.


----------



## Silverthunder (Nov 28, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I think I’ve got some idea of what’s happening here the sabotage is happening right in front of us and they are using a smokescreen to prevent us from seeing them do it”


(remember, you don't know what's happening elsewhere, so you don't know who was captured and for what reason)

"A smokescreen!?" the rabbit repeated, looking around and clearly ready for a fight! "But what could they possibly want in the beltwa-"

The rabbit suddenly vanished in the mist, followed by a thud and muffled noises as she vanished from Universe' side. 

Just as quickly, a drone appeared in front of Universe! It fell from the ceiling- about as big as a dog. It was some kind of spider-bot, with a cylindrical body and a conical bottom and four legs. A single big red eye darted around in the center of the cylinder. On the flat top of the spider drone was a yellow triangle with a broken half circle in the middle, and numerous lines coming off of it.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Nov 28, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Perhaps," the slug rabbit replied curtly to Dorien.
> 
> His eye twitched at Heep's 'order' though. He barely gave the wolf a glance as his eye twitched ever so slightly in consternation.
> 
> ...


_Heep's frustration is increasing. His instincts tell him the rabbit is up to no good, but what action can he take without concrete proof? He memorizes the alien's scent, in case there's no way to convince it to join them._
"They are capable of dealing with the robots with equal effectiveness as you, then? They carry the same tech?"


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 28, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Perhaps," the slug rabbit replied curtly to Dorien.
> 
> His eye twitched at Heep's 'order' though. He barely gave the wolf a glance as his eye twitched ever so slightly in consternation.
> 
> ...





The_Happiest_Husky said:


> _Heep's frustration is increasing. His instincts tell him the rabbit is up to no good, but what action can he take without concrete proof? He memorizes the alien's scent, in case there's no way to convince it to join them._
> "They are capable of dealing with the robots with equal effectiveness as you, then? They carry the same tech?"


"Heep, they can cripple the robots while we work.  We're going to have to go with that."

Dorian sensed something about the situation that told him he really needed to get a move on.

"Rikiti, let's go."

Dorian started to head in the direction that Rikiti had previously indicated the atmo controls were.  He was eager to get this done.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Nov 28, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Heep, they can cripple the robots while we work.  We're going to have to go with that."
> 
> Dorian sensed something about the situation that told him he really needed to get a move on.
> 
> ...


_Heep growls quietly, looking from the officer to the direction where he'd heard the bots. He goes back to focusing on the flow of magic between his hands, and follows Dorian._


----------



## Universe (Nov 29, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> (remember, you don't know what's happening elsewhere, so you don't know who was captured and for what reason)
> 
> "A smokescreen!?" the rabbit repeated, looking around and clearly ready for a fight! "But what could they possibly want in the beltwa-"
> 
> ...


*I cracked my knuckles*


----------



## TrixieFox (Nov 29, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> A guard walked by the cell and turned to see the feline Mambi licking the floor and curled in an odd manner. The squirrel gave Mambi a concerned look.
> 
> "Hey... are you okay? Wait- you're not one of those Degenerates are you!?" he huffed in disgust. "C'mon! Be professional!"
> 
> ...


*Trix snarled* "You would be too if you lived my life and ended up here," Trix said coldly. *she glanced around the cell and calculated every possible way to escape she could think of*


----------



## Universe (Nov 29, 2022)

“I’ve been itching for a good fight”


----------



## Universe (Nov 29, 2022)

“BRING IT ON!”


----------



## Mambi (Nov 29, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> A guard walked by the cell and turned to see the feline Mambi licking the floor and curled in an odd manner. The squirrel gave Mambi a concerned look.
> 
> "Hey... are you okay? Wait- you're not one of those Degenerates are you!?" he huffed in disgust. "C'mon! Be professional!"



_<seeing the guard, the cat quickly shifts slightly to hide his actions on the cuffs and smiles innocently>_ Who me, a _degenerate_? Naaah, just a typical abnormal kitty.



Marius Merganser said:


> "Years of engineering, cosmology, avionics, and flight school at the academy," _he mumbled more to himself than anyone within earshot._  "I put my time in.  I flew snub fighters!  In combat!  One confirmed kill away from becoming an Ace!  I followed all the rules and worked my way up the ladder square.  I didn't have family to get me in.  I didn't know any politicians to cash in favors.  All my stars were finally aligned until I accidentally ended up in the wrong place at the wrong time."
> 
> _He sighed and rubbed the painful spot on his chest where he had been tased._
> 
> *"AND NOW I HAVE A HOLE IN MY UNIFORM!!!"*



_<the cat looks back at you and sighs> _Sorry for this, you seem like you're ok. If they just let me go to my post as I wanted to, this could have all been avoided. I mean, come on already. They order me to stay with you as a chaperone, then arrest you for doing nothing but being with me...which is what they told you to do! Typical morons...*morons!* _<he directs the last word to the guard who's pretending to ignore him now>_



Silverthunder said:


> _The 'warden' shook his head in dissmay, then glanced over to @TrixieFox . "And why are you cryin!?"
> 
> *Trix snarled* "You would be too if you lived my life and ended up here," Trix said coldly. *she glanced around the cell and calculated every possible way to escape she could think of*_



_<the cat looks over at the other prisoner and chuckles as he glares at the guard meaningfully> _Ah, @TrixieFox is it? Don't worry too much about it. These people may be *morons* to think we're guilty of anything, but they're not *dumb* enough to ignore facts, right? Sure they don't know *anything* about basic reasoning, but I'm sure we can walk them through the obvious if we all work together and use simple words. You'll be fine in the end, trust me. I mean, this is *hardly* the first time I found myself bound up by someone in a uniform, and they didn't even do *that *right. I've been secured tighter by lovers on a Friday night of fun for heaven's sake!!

_<the cat smirks knowingly at the guard as he sees his purposeful needling throwing him off slightly to the duck's horror>_



Silverthunder said:


> _"Gah! I don't wanna be in here with a bunch of crybabies!" he scoffed, before noticing Marius, the only seemingly normal one there in the prison that day. "If you guys didn't do anything wrong, then what are you worried about? Just sit here, be quiet, and wait for your commanding officer to come clear things up! It's not the end of the world, we're just on high alert right now, you dig?"_



_<the cat sits up a bit and stares at the guard, still blocking the view to his cuffs> _*No*, we *don't* dig, sunshine! We *don't* know anything about what's happening! What do you think we've been trying to *tell* you this whole time?? And gee, why *would *be worried if we're innocent, you ask? I can't imagine for the life of me why we'd think you people are so reasonable to explanations! You've been so receptive to our words so far...sheesh! _ <he rolls his eyes sarcastically while motioning to the cell with his head> _

Now if it's not too much to ask peabrain, can you go and being in someone with a freakin' clue, so we can get this mess sorted out? And do something about that fog already, it's messing up my fur!!! If I'm to be your captive audience, I have to look my best! How am I gonna tell everyone how innocent we are if we're choking in the cells? C'mon!!



Silverthunder said:


> _The officer didn't seem to know about anyone's predicament, just a watch guard to keep an eye on them it seemed. Not that it mattered... the air was... starting to get a little humid in the brig...Mambi was getting close to popping the cuffs, but it was going to take a fair bit more effort to get. If that was the best idea of course..._



_<as the guard's attention passes from prisoner to prisoner coldly, he decided to play it cool for now. Sure he's had his fun and it felt good to let out his frustrations, but this guard was too professional to be caught by his ploy to make him careless it seems and he wasn't going to be getting out of these cuffs while he's right there watching, no matter how much they were itching his wrists. With an exaggerated sigh, he shifts and shimmies to the corner and sits as still as he can...all while secretly still working the cuffs without moving much. He didn't trust their sense of justice at all anymore, and he smirks to himself, knowing once they were off he could see about freeing everyone, and if they could find the real problem and prove his innocence, *maybe* get them to listen to him for once!>

<he looks at his fellow prisoners and carefully winks at them, just as he accidentally zaps himself with the cuffs from his attempts. Yelping in pain, he quickly settles and resets his attempts, innocently whistling at the now-curious guard> _Sorry, pulled a hair on the floor tiles. Didn't mean to startle ya! My bad.


----------



## Universe (Nov 29, 2022)

*I lunged at the drone using my wings to flip over to the drone’s blind spot*


----------



## Marius Merganser (Nov 29, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the cat looks over at the other prisoner and chuckles as he glares at the guard meaningfully> _Ah, @TrixieFox is it? Don't worry too much about it. These people may be *morons* to think we're guilty of anything, but they're not *dumb* enough to ignore facts, right? Sure they don't know *anything* about basic reasoning, but I'm sure we can walk them through the obvious if we all work together and use simple words. You'll be fine in the end, trust me. I mean, this is *hardly* the first time I found myself bound up by someone in a uniform, and they didn't even do *that *right. I've been secured tighter by lovers on a Friday night of fun for heaven's sake!!
> 
> _<the cat smirks knowingly at the guard as he sees his purposeful needling throwing him off slightly to the duck's horror>_



"Oh! That happened to me once!" _the duck cheerfully piped up, having suddenly tuned-in to the conversation._  "But she...stole my wallet and left me there..."  _and just like that, his demeanor sunk again_.  "Dinner was pretty good, though, soooo not my worst date..." _he awkwardly added, trying find a more positive note to end his story. Embarrassed, he returned to examining the taser-induced hole in his shirt.
_


Mambi said:


> _<he looks at his fellow prisoners and carefully winks at them, just as he accidentally zaps himself with the cuffs from his attempts. Yelping in pain, he quickly settles and resets his attempts, innocently whistling at the now-curious guard> _Sorry, pulled a hair on the floor tiles. Didn't mean to startle ya! My bad.


_
Startled by the yelp, Marius sat up to see what was the matter.  It wasn't until then that he noticed the prisoner across the way, relieved that @TrixieFox didn't have the same red glowing eyes he saw earlier in the corridor.  He gave a polite wave and forced smile and lay back down._


----------



## TrixieFox (Nov 29, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the cat looks over at the other prisoner and chuckles as he glares at the guard meaningfully> _Ah, @TrixieFox is it? Don't worry too much about it. These people may be *morons* to think we're guilty of anything, but they're not *dumb* enough to ignore facts, right? Sure they don't know *anything* about basic reasoning, but I'm sure we can walk them through the obvious if we all work together and use simple words. You'll be fine in the end, trust me. I mean, this is *hardly* the first time I found myself bound up by someone in a uniform, and they didn't even do *that *right. I've been secured tighter by lovers on a Friday night of fun for heaven's sake!!
> 
> _<the cat smirks knowingly at the guard as he sees his purposeful needling throwing him off slightly to the duck's horror>_


<looks at @Mambi > "you got a deal to work together" Trix said standing up quickly


----------



## Silverthunder (Nov 29, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<seeing the guard, the cat quickly shifts slightly to hide his actions on the cuffs and smiles innocently>_ Who me, a _degenerate_? Naaah, just a typical abnormal kitty.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Marius Merganser said:


> "Oh! That happened to me once!" _the duck cheerfully piped up, having suddenly tuned-in to the conversation._  "But she...stole my wallet and left me there..."  _and just like that, his demeanor sunk again_.  "Dinner was pretty good, though, soooo not my worst date..." _he awkwardly added, trying find a more positive note to end his story. Embarrassed, he returned to examining the taser-induced hole in his shirt.
> 
> 
> 
> Startled by the yelp, Marius sat up to see what was the matter.  It wasn't until then that he noticed the prisoner across the way, relieved that @TrixieFox didn't have the same red glowing eyes he saw earlier in the corridor.  He gave a polite wave and forced smile and lay back down._





TrixieFox said:


> <looks at @Mambi > "you got a deal to work together" Trix said standing up quickly



"Wow wow! Harsh... look, this aint the worst prison though, right?" he replied to everyone's vicious and somewhat personal attacks, "I mean, it's not the worst prison corridor right? Would you say it's even a... maybe... a ten out of ten? Like, it looks extra clean right?"

The squirrel leaned against the wall between the cell faces, looking between the two cells with his arms crossed and fairly unimpressed with Mambi's attempts to get in his head.

"You might even say it's extra clean? Like... someone REALLY did a good job cleaning and prepping them? So good you might even tell their superiors how clean and awesome it was?" he suggested non chalantly as Mambi yelped, causing him to jump and look over to him in surprise, the squirrel was quite flighty.

Just beside the warden on the ground, the panel on the floor moved ever so slightly...

"And... maybe if the three of you..."

He paused and looked quickly between Trixie and Mambi. "And what's that supposed to mean, like work together hu? What, are you planning a prison escape or something?"

The Trixie's likely frustration, the cell was tight. Each wall was a singular solid plate covered in a thick pad, same with the floor. Access to the cell door, mechanical or otherwise, was purely outside. Nothing could get _out_. But... that didn't mean something couldn't get _In. _

"Tsch, well, if you guys are gonna be like that, then maybe I just won't give you any extra nuggets on your lunch trays! Except that guy, he looks like he'd be helpful!" he said, pointing to Marius, "don't worry fella! You'll either be out of here in no time, or you'll get a fresh prison jumpsuit by the end of the night!" He assured him.

Suddenly... a lout clank, then a switch, and the lights blacked out! Red emergency lights popped on along the floor as the fog began to rise in the corridor.

"What the...?"


----------



## Silverthunder (Nov 29, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Heep, they can cripple the robots while we work.  We're going to have to go with that."
> 
> Dorian sensed something about the situation that told him he really needed to get a move on.
> 
> ...





The_Happiest_Husky said:


> _Heep growls quietly, looking from the officer to the direction where he'd heard the bots. He goes back to focusing on the flow of magic between his hands, and follows Dorian._



The officer watched Heep and Dorien walk away through the mist, as Heep watched back himself. For whatever reason... the slug rabbit paused his analysis of the drone, perhaps thinking Heep wouldn't notice, waiting until the group was out of visual range... 

The guards didn't seem to think anything of it, and ushered them along, following dutifully behind them as Rikiti quietly lead them to the repair site. 

"You be more careful what you say to seekers..." Rikiti warned quietly to the two of them. "You do bad... maybe they cut your ear... Rikiti have master once that do that, but he never get in trouble." 

He gestured to his uncut rodent ears.


----------



## Silverthunder (Nov 29, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I lunged at the drone using my wings to flip over to the drone’s blind spot*



The thing... ambled forward, not particularly manuverable it seemed. The thing was slow and not particularly threatened as it's eyepiece turned to follow Universe while he darted around it. 

Universe was able to flip it over, but only momentarily as it rolled back to its spidery legs with surprising balance and dexterity. The bot simply... marched towards him! It looked like it were on a suicide mission!


----------



## TrixieFox (Nov 29, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Wow wow! Harsh... look, this aint the worst prison though, right?" he replied to everyone's vicious and somewhat personal attacks, "I mean, it's not the worst prison corridor right? Would you say it's even a... maybe... a ten out of ten? Like, it looks extra clean right?"
> 
> The squirrel leaned against the wall between the cell faces, looking between the two cells with his arms crossed.
> 
> ...


"That was easy @Mambi " Trix said in confusion... "What'd you do?"


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 29, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> The officer watched Heep and Dorien walk away through the mist, as Heep watched back himself. For whatever reason... the slug rabbit paused his analysis of the drone, perhaps thinking Heep wouldn't notice, waiting until the group was out of visual range...
> 
> The guards didn't seem to think anything of it, and ushered them along, following dutifully behind them as Rikiti quietly lead them to the repair site.
> 
> ...


Dorian shook his head.

"I hope never to have to do that again," Dorian said quietly.  "But I seriously thought safety was being brushed off there, and I'm actually caught off guard that he responded to my little outburst so civilly.  Perhaps I am too used to a more direct approach to security."


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Nov 29, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Dorian shook his head.
> 
> "I hope never to have to do that again," Dorian said quietly.  "But I seriously thought safety was being brushed off there, and I'm actually caught off guard that he responded to my little outburst so civilly.  Perhaps I am too used to a more direct approach to security."


_Heep is still annoyed about not being able to catch the rabbit. A very suspicious individual, and one who's scent he'd keep a nose out for whenever things didn't look right in the future.
Heep's magic shifts through a few shades of blue, then settles back into the same bluegrey. Good, it's getting close._


----------



## Universe (Nov 30, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> The thing... ambled forward, not particularly manuverable it seemed. The thing was slow and not particularly threatened as it's eyepiece turned to follow Universe while he darted around it.
> 
> Universe was able to flip it over, but only momentarily as it rolled back to its spidery legs with surprising balance and dexterity. The bot simply... marched towards him! It looked like it were on a suicide mission!


*I punched the drone hard*


----------



## Mambi (Nov 30, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Wow wow! Harsh... look, this aint the worst prison though, right?" he replied to everyone's vicious and somewhat personal attacks, "I mean, it's not the worst prison corridor right? Would you say it's even a... maybe... a ten out of ten? Like, it looks extra clean right?"
> 
> The squirrel leaned against the wall between the cell faces, looking between the two cells with his arms crossed and fairly unimpressed with Mambi's attempts to get in his head.
> 
> "You might even say it's extra clean? Like... someone REALLY did a good job cleaning and prepping them? So good you might even tell their superiors how clean and awesome it was?" he suggested non chalantly as Mambi yelped, causing him to jump and look over to him in surprise, the squirrel was quite flighty.



_<the cat looks around and nods with a sardonic grin> _Actually, yeah, I'll give ya that. As surprising as it surely is, I've been in a *lot* of prisons over the centuries, from good old fashion bronze chains spiked to a cliff wall to the uber-elegant electrified goldfish bowls of Andromeda prime, so yeah! This one's actually pretty nice! I'll pass on a good word for ya buddy, your tail makes a great duster...not a speck anywhere in this cage I noticed. *Too* clean, even for one as good as you. Almost as if the ventilation is somehow self-sustaining and acting as a slight vacuum? From maybe a series of vents covered by a *hologram* maybe?

_<the cat turns and sniffs the lower spot wall that he did earlier knowingly. Turning his back to the same spot, he pokes the area with his handcuffs as the electrical disturbance makes a very small square shimmer and vanish, revealing a small ventilation shaft. The cat laughs and moves away as the wall "reforms" to solid again> _

See Trixie? (@TrixieFox ), this place is no more secure than any other I've been in. No need to be claustrophobic, it's all illusion. Every cage has it's holes. I had some guards pull the same trick on me years ago when I was caught getting into the personal garden of some prince in the Venusian sector. Cute though furry, I'll give you that. Huh, illusions of security...just what I expect from this place frankly from what I've seen! _<he winks hard at the squirrel guard as he snickers to himself, just before noticing a blink of movement from the floor. He stops and watches it closely before shrugging it off as stress and sighs deeply>_



Silverthunder said:


> Just beside the warden on the ground, the panel on the floor moved ever so slightly...
> 
> "And... maybe if the three of you..."
> 
> He paused and looked quickly between Trixie and Mambi. "And what's that supposed to mean, like work together hu? What, are you planning a prison escape or something?"



_<he snaps to attention at the accusation> _What? *NO*, don't be silly! Just how we're gonna properly explain our innocence to you, right? *Right?* _<he smiles widely as he motions to his fellow captive to play along, regardless of their true intentions> _Hey @Marius Merganser , *you *know we're innocent of whatever's happening, tell 'em!



Silverthunder said:


> The Trixie's likely frustration, the cell was tight. Each wall was a singular solid plate covered in a thick pad, same with the floor. Access to the cell door, mechanical or otherwise, was purely outside. Nothing could get _out_. But... that didn't mean something couldn't get _In. _
> 
> "Tsch, well, if you guys are gonna be like that, then maybe I just won't give you any extra nuggets on your lunch trays! Except that guy, he looks like he'd be helpful!" he said, pointing to Marius, "don't worry fella! You'll either be out of here in no time, or you'll get a fresh prison jumpsuit by the end of the night!" He assured him.
> 
> ...



_<the cat shrieks as the light redden and the mist approaches slowly. He tries to focus on a destination for an exit portal, only to find the forcefield or something else preventing a clean lock anywhere! Having counted on warping out at the first real trouble, a wave of panic floods through him as he feels the sense of being trapped and helpless truly hit him all at once> _AUGH!!! W-what's what the fog already??? Wait. Hey...yo Squirrly, notice we're here? Like still here, in your sight, still in a cage? While weird stuff is happening still, so we're sitting good like the *innocent* ones we are? Good, now *get the keys already* and release us already!!! I'm not gonna die trapped like some rat tied up to be drowned in a foggy doom! What the heck is happening even anyway?!?

_<the cat casually rises and with a dramatic flourish, tosses his handcuffs to the floor to the gasps of the squirrel. He glares at the squirrel through the forcefield and starts pointing frantically to the fog>_ C'mon...this is silly, we can help!!! You gotta help us here! I don't know what's going on but we can help stop it!!! Depower this field and let's get out of here already!!! Bad fog means doom and I hate doom!!!

C'monnnnnnnnn......_<the cat bats his eyes pleadingly as he falls to his knees and presses his paws up the the forcefield, fearfully eyeing the fog as it gets closer by the second>_


----------



## TrixieFox (Nov 30, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the cat looks around and nods with a sardonic grin> _Actually, yeah, I'll give ya that. As surprising as it surely is, I've been in a *lot* of prisons over the centuries, from good old fashion bronze chains spiked to a cliff wall to the uber-elegant electrified goldfish bowls of Andromeda prime, so yeah! This one's actually pretty nice! I'll pass on a good word for ya buddy, your tail makes a great duster...not a speck anywhere in this cage I noticed. *Too* clean, even for one as good as you. Almost as if the ventilation is somehow self-sustaining and acting as a slight vacuum? From maybe a series of vents covered by a *hologram* maybe?
> 
> _<the cat turns and sniffs the lower spot wall that he did earlier knowingly. Turning his back to the same spot, he pokes the area with his handcuffs as the electrical disturbance makes a very small square shimmer and vanish, revealing a small ventilation shaft. The cat laughs and moves away as the wall "reforms" to solid again> _
> 
> ...


"I can get a gun if you need it @Mambi " Trix said with a smirk...."wait... what the heck is this fog? are we sitting ducks of a invasion?"


----------



## Marius Merganser (Nov 30, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<he snaps to attention at the accusation> _What? *NO*, don't be silly! Just how we're gonna properly explain our innocence to you, right? *Right?* _<he smiles widely as he motions to his fellow captive to play along, regardless of their true intentions> _Hey @Marius Merganser , *you *know we're innocent of whatever's happening, tell 'em!



_Marius was proud of himself for picking up on Mambi's cue to play along._
"Yeah! We're innocent!" _he confirmed without adding any more explanation.
_


TrixieFox said:


> "I can get a gun if you need it @Mambi " Trix said with a smirk...."wait... what the heck is this fog? are we sitting ducks of a invasion?"



_Marius scowled at the other prisoner._
"Hey, I do some of my best work while sitting.  In the pilot's seat!"  _He turned to the squirrel and added,_ "*BECAUSE I'M A PILOT!!!* And or navigator, depending on the XO's shift schedule. But that's not important right now. What's important is getting us out of here before we become some creature's lunch!"


----------



## TrixieFox (Nov 30, 2022)

Marius Merganser said:


> _Marius was proud of himself for picking up on Mambi's cue to play along._
> "Yeah! We're innocent!" _he confirmed without adding any more explanation.
> 
> 
> ...


*eyes widen* "I don't like the sound of that"


----------



## Universe (Nov 30, 2022)

*I made a good size dent in the drone’s metal skin* “you’re making a big mistake picking a fight with me I’ve fought bigger than you”


----------



## Silverthunder (Nov 30, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Dorian shook his head.
> 
> "I hope never to have to do that again," Dorian said quietly.  "But I seriously thought safety was being brushed off there, and I'm actually caught off guard that he responded to my little outburst so civilly.  Perhaps I am too used to a more direct approach to security."





The_Happiest_Husky said:


> _Heep is still annoyed about not being able to catch the rabbit. A very suspicious individual, and one who's scent he'd keep a nose out for whenever things didn't look right in the future.
> Heep's magic shifts through a few shades of blue, then settles back into the same bluegrey. Good, it's getting close._



Heep would easily remember the scent, it wouldn't be going anywhere in his mind anytime soon. Slug like creatures tended to stick out as it was, but slug rabbits seemed to be somewhat distinct... and noticeable. 

"Mmm... I think maybe someone tell him to say things like that." Rikiti replied quietly to Dorien. "Maybe so he not get in trouble?"

They reached their destination. It didn't look like anything complicated, a panel had already been moved on the floor revealing some of the manual controls for the regulators and sensors for the atmosphere controls. The sensors looked like they had just been unplugged and rerouted to another room, meaning it was registering inputs from another location. Since the other location obviously wasn't changing, it assumed it needed to continuously pump the humidity up. 

There were some clear markings visible on the wires and the panel itself. It looked like the heavy metal pincers from the bot...

Rikiti quickly began working, he didn't seem to need their help either, knowing exactly what needed taken care of. 

"No no no!" Someone shouted in a panic from across the bay, it sounded like the horse!


----------



## Silverthunder (Nov 30, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the cat looks around and nods with a sardonic grin> _Actually, yeah, I'll give ya that. As surprising as it surely is, I've been in a *lot* of prisons over the centuries, from good old fashion bronze chains spiked to a cliff wall to the uber-elegant electrified goldfish bowls of Andromeda prime, so yeah! This one's actually pretty nice! I'll pass on a good word for ya buddy, your tail makes a great duster...not a speck anywhere in this cage I noticed. *Too* clean, even for one as good as you. Almost as if the ventilation is somehow self-sustaining and acting as a slight vacuum? From maybe a series of vents covered by a *hologram* maybe?
> 
> _<the cat turns and sniffs the lower spot wall that he did earlier knowingly. Turning his back to the same spot, he pokes the area with his handcuffs as the electrical disturbance makes a very small square shimmer and vanish, revealing a small ventilation shaft. The cat laughs and moves away as the wall "reforms" to solid again> _
> 
> ...





Marius Merganser said:


> _Marius was proud of himself for picking up on Mambi's cue to play along._
> "Yeah! We're innocent!" _he confirmed without adding any more explanation.
> 
> 
> ...





TrixieFox said:


> *eyes widen* "I don't like the sound of that"



"Hey hey! Lockdown! Everyone in your bunks now!" the guard shouted in a near panic as the lights went out and the fog began to thicken. "You must think I'm a real idiot if you guys think I'm just going to let you out! How the hell do I know you're not apart of this!? No, everyone quiet do-"

The panel on the ground practically exploded open as a swarm of metal spiders poured out like an anthill! Each one skittering across the floor, up the walls, and around the ceiling like a wave of dog sized spiders!

"Bwaaaaa-!" the guard shouted and screamed as they drug him kicking and fighting into the open panel!

The swarm began pulling apart the panels around the prison cells, ripping at the thick metal plating to get at the wires and innards connecting to the gates and forcefields! They were, quite literally in one case, sitting ducks... the cacophonous sound of metal spider legs, mechanical chittering, and giant metal pincers ripping through metal flooded the hall.


----------



## Silverthunder (Nov 30, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I made a good size dent in the drone’s metal skin* “you’re making a big mistake picking a fight with me I’ve fought bigger than you”


As soon as Universe struck the drone, it was quite easy -it didn't even move, it beeped and jumped straight into the air until it was eye level with Universe!

There was a loud pop, and the robot exploded in the dragon's face! The blast radius was immense, blowing through the beltway at high velocity-

It was... foam. It was fire retardant, a thick layer of fire foam that stuck to everything like viscous glue. Cold and sticky, Universe's uniform would probably need a professional wash after that.


----------



## Universe (Nov 30, 2022)

*I


Silverthunder said:


> As soon as Universe struck the drone, it was quite easy -it didn't even move, beeped and jumped straight into the air until it was eye level with Universe!
> 
> There was a loud pop, and the robot exploded in the dragon's face! The blast radius was immense, blowing through the beltway at high velocity-
> 
> It was... foam. It was fire retardant, a thick layer of fire foam that stuck to everything like viscous glue. Cold and sticky, Universe's uniform would probably need a professional wash after that.


*I looked more annoyed than anything else* “this is why I always wear a helmet luckily I made this self cleaning”


----------



## Universe (Nov 30, 2022)

“LOCKDOWN THE WHOLE SHIP!”


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Nov 30, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> Heep would easily remember the scent, it wouldn't be going anywhere in his mind anytime soon. Slug like creatures tended to stick out as it was, but slug rabbits seemed to be somewhat distinct... and noticeable.
> 
> "Mmm... I think maybe someone tell him to say things like that." Rikiti replied quietly to Dorien. "Maybe so he not get in trouble?"
> 
> ...


_Danger.

The magic between Heep's hands flashes pure white, and he immediately dispells it. He snaps his fingers and a few small balls of fuzzy white light pop into existence around him. He reaches down, grabbing thr pipe wrench off Rikiti's toolbelt, and dashes into the fog after the distressed call. The strange floating balls of light stay behind, and they seem to be pushing back the fog... Not clearing it entirely, but visibility is definitely up.

Heep crosses the bay, heading for the horse's voice. Scent, hearing, feeling the air on his fur- his mind is awake, ready to hunt. Thoughts are left behind as instinct takes over._


----------



## Universe (Nov 30, 2022)

*I wiped the foam off my visor*


----------



## Universe (Nov 30, 2022)

“Now to find my escort”


----------



## Marius Merganser (Nov 30, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Hey hey! Lockdown! Everyone in your bunks now!" the guard shouted in a near panic as the lights went out and the fog began to thicken. "You must think I'm a real idiot if you guys think I'm just going to let you out! How the hell do I know you're not apart of this!? No, everyone quiet do-"
> 
> The panel on the ground practically exploded open as a swarm of metal spiders poured out like an anthill! Each one skittering across the floor, up the walls, and around the ceiling like a wave of dog sized spiders!
> 
> ...



_The duck watched in horror as the swam of bots overtook the guard._
'Eight legs?  Six would have been more efficient.  I mean, eight is good for a rocky planetside, but these are star ship hallways. Come on!"

_Marius grabbed a pillow from his bunk, jumped to Mambi's side, and began wildly swinging the pillow as if to use as a weapon._
"Alright you arachnorous automatons, it's time to eat hot feathery death!"


----------



## Universe (Nov 30, 2022)

“Of all things why foam?”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 30, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> Heep would easily remember the scent, it wouldn't be going anywhere in his mind anytime soon. Slug like creatures tended to stick out as it was, but slug rabbits seemed to be somewhat distinct... and noticeable.
> 
> "Mmm... I think maybe someone tell him to say things like that." Rikiti replied quietly to Dorien. "Maybe so he not get in trouble?"
> 
> ...





The_Happiest_Husky said:


> _Danger.
> 
> The magic between Heep's hands flashes pure white, and he immediately dispells it. He snaps his fingers and a few small balls of fuzzy white light pop into existence around him. He reaches down, grabbing thr pipe wrench off Rikiti's toolbelt, and dashes into the fog after the distressed call. The strange floating balls of light stay behind, and they seem to be pushing back the fog... Not clearing it entirely, but visibility is definitely up.
> 
> Heep crosses the bay, heading for the horse's voice. Scent, hearing, feeling the air on his fur- his mind is awake, ready to hunt. Thoughts are left behind as instinct takes over._


Rikiti's words resonated in Dorian's head.

Maybe he shouldn't have given the slug rabbit a second chance.  But he had to be certain the guards who'd ushered them along understood.  Three on three was a losing bet.

And he was not following Heep.  He had to be ready in case Rikiti got ambushed.  This hazard needed fixing.

Dorian looked at one of the guards.  He leaned in a bit, trying to keep his voice low.

"Quick protocol question... that fear uniform... are those officers supposed to show up alone?"


----------



## Silverthunder (Dec 1, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> _Danger.
> 
> The magic between Heep's hands flashes pure white, and he immediately dispells it. He snaps his fingers and a few small balls of fuzzy white light pop into existence around him. He reaches down, grabbing thr pipe wrench off Rikiti's toolbelt, and dashes into the fog after the distressed call. The strange floating balls of light stay behind, and they seem to be pushing back the fog... Not clearing it entirely, but visibility is definitely up.
> 
> Heep crosses the bay, heading for the horse's voice. Scent, hearing, feeling the air on his fur- his mind is awake, ready to hunt. Thoughts are left behind as instinct takes over._





Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Rikiti's words resonated in Dorian's head.
> 
> Maybe he shouldn't have given the slug rabbit a second chance.  But he had to be certain the guards who'd ushered them along understood.  Three on three was a losing bet.
> 
> ...



"Gah! You stay here!" One of the guards commented to the other as Heep took off running towards the calamity, the guard rushing after him just as fast.

"Hey hey! That mine!" shouted Rikiti in vain, as he just groused and growled, then went back to repairing the makeshift reroute of the sensors, I didn't seem like a particularly difficult repair. "Hmph! Stupid ship things..."

The big bull looked back at his partner as he and Heep rushed across the bay through the fog, then back at Dorien. The bull crossed his arms and glanced in the direction the FEAR officer presumably was, before lowering his head and voice.

"Well... he's part of special weapons and tactics. First Encounter Armed Response. They can do just about whatever they want..." he lowered his voice even more, as if to tell Dorien something he shouldn't. "The sergeant back there? He's an exotic warfare expert... and a _drone_ expert... from what I get, the second mate, some kind of synth from the Consortium too, ordered him personally to take over the investigation. The sergeant only got here a few hours ago..."

The bull stood up straight, arms still crossed. "In the Galactic Defense Initiative, we'd call that a conflict of interest."

Suddenly, the officer's wrist device began to light up and beep frantically.



The_Happiest_Husky said:


> Heep crosses the bay, heading for the horse's voice. Scent, hearing, feeling the air on his fur- his mind is awake, ready to hunt. Thoughts are left behind as instinct takes over.



Heep crossed the bay with lightning speed, navigating through the mess of containers relatively easily as the black and white whale like guard tried to keep up with him.

They came to a stop beside the horse, Startail kneeling on the ground with his head in his hands in dismay and panic. In front of him, was one of the larger containers, a climate controlled one if the apparatus built into the sides were any indicator. The doors were swung wide open, with row upon row of toolbox like shelves ripped open and strewn about the floor. Everything inside had been ransacked, and whatever it had contained, had been taken... 

"All of them! They're all gone! It'll take months to get new samples- at least a year to grow them!!" he shouted in horror, shaking his head. "Do you KNOW how expensive compressed samples like these are!?"

Before the guard following Heep could ask any questions, his wrist device began to light up.


----------



## Silverthunder (Dec 1, 2022)

Marius Merganser said:


> _The duck watched in horror as the swam of bots overtook the guard._
> 'Eight legs?  Six would have been more efficient.  I mean, eight is good for a rocky planetside, but these are star ship hallways. Come on!"
> 
> _Marius grabbed a pillow from his bunk, jumped to Mambi's side, and began wildly swinging the pillow as if to use as a weapon._
> "Alright you arachnorous automatons, it's time to eat hot feathery death!"


@TrixieFox @Mambi 

The swarm continued their onslaught, trying to break in to the inhabited cells. 

"Holly shi- bwaaa!" Someone shouted at the other end of the corridor as they too were overwhelmed by the exploding anthill of mechanoids. 

It seemed like they were having great trouble breaking into the secure cells, frantically ripping away in vein as the containment protocols were quite a bit more stringent and redundant than most. 

To prevent any moment of relief that might come to the trapped trio, they might notice one of thee bots trying to push through the crowd to reach the now ripped apart control panel on Mambi and Marius' cell, while two others tried to push through to Trixie's. 

Upon reaching the broken panels and squeezing through their destructive brethren, the bots began connecting wires and controls! They were hacking the doors! 

@TrixieFox 's was the first to open, sliding back and allowing the horde to flood in like a tidal wave! They rushed forward, grabbing and pinching at her arms and legs and pulling her out of the cell!

Mambi and Marius' cell shield began to flicker too, as the gates slid open to allow the little monster to charge forward with an excited chittering zeal! Marius in his elevated bunk, was able to smack away some of the ones climbing up, but dozens poured in from the walls and ceiling, ripping the pillow away aggressively and grabbing on to his wings and legs, pulling and straining his limbs as if they planned to rip him apart!

Even with the cuffs now coming off, Mambi faired no better as he remained beside Marius, being yanked off the bed with little fanfare, and plunged into the horde of spiderbots... 

The robo tide dragged the trio out of their cells triumphantly, and down into the deep dark pits of tight access tunnels and service shafts... the tight cave like corridors filled with the chittering and skittering of the machines, and lit by their glowing red eyes...


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 1, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> @TrixieFox @Mambi
> 
> The swarm continued their onslaught, trying to break in to the inhabited cells.
> 
> ...


*as she's being drug... draws a knife from her side. She uses the knife to take out the two dragging her and then she stabbed the bots dragging @Mambi and @Marius Merganser * "THE HECK IS GOING ON HERE" She screamed


----------



## Silverthunder (Dec 1, 2022)

Universe said:


> “LOCKDOWN THE WHOLE SHIP!”



Universe' coms crackled with a reply, "Aye sir!" 

And that was all that was needed. Such an order couldn't be questioned or delayed, lives could be at stake after all. 

@Mambi @Marius Merganser @Firuthi Dragovic @The_Happiest_Husky @TrixieFox @Universe 

A series of alert buzzers echoed through the ship as the intercom blared to life. "Attention! Attention! Lockdown in progress, remain at your location and place a hand on the nearest bulkhead. Security personal will direct you further!" 

The message repeated over and over.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Dec 1, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> They came to a stop beside the horse, Startail kneeling on the ground with his head in his hands in dismay and panic. In front of him, was one of the larger containers, a climate controlled one if the apparatus built into the sides were any indicator. The doors were swung wide open, with row upon row of toolbox like shelves ripped open and strewn about the floor. Everything inside had been ransacked, and whatever it had contained, had been taken...
> 
> "All of them! They're all gone! It'll take months to get new samples- at least a year to grow them!!" he shouted in horror, shaking his head. "Do you KNOW how expensive compressed samples like these are!?"
> 
> Before the guard following Heep could ask any questions, his wrist device began to light up.


_Heep crouches down next to Startail, and sniffs the box. Samples? What's this?_
"What's going on here?"
_His ears perk up at the announcement over the ship intercom, and a low growl enters his throat._
"Come on, I'm taking you with me. You'll join Engineering temporarily."


----------



## Universe (Dec 1, 2022)

*I ran through the hallway my sensors on infrared*


----------



## Universe (Dec 1, 2022)

“Good thing I’m always in shape around here”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 1, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Gah! You stay here!" One of the guards commented to the other as Heep took off running towards the calamity, the guard rushing after him just as fast.
> 
> "Hey hey! That mine!" shouted Rikiti in vain, as he just groused and growled, then went back to repairing the makeshift reroute of the sensors, I didn't seem like a particularly difficult repair. "Hmph! Stupid ship things..."
> 
> ...





Silverthunder said:


> A series of alert buzzers echoed through the ship as the intercom blared to life. "Attention! Attention! Lockdown in progress, remain at your location and place a hand on the nearest bulkhead. Security personal will direct you further!"
> 
> The message repeated over and over.


Dorian realized, at this point, that the time for investigating, for getting an ironclad answer, was over.  But the bull's response gave him a new question.

Dorian didn't address it yet.

"I know the lockdown wants me to act a certain way... but I've seen these drone bots lunge.  I can't in good faith leave Rikiti alone and I'm not going alone either."

Dorian took a deep breath.

"Regarding the sergeant.  With my suspicions on his protocol, Heep's wariness of his tech, what Rikiti suggested about someone telling him to use the response he gave me.... plus what you just told me?  There's no longer any doubt in my mind."

Dorian leaned really closely to the bull, whispering something.

_((Okay, so I'm actually going to PM you what he says to the guard on this one, @Silverthunder .  I know you have instructed people on how to keep lines separated - I am making EXTRA SURE it happens this time.))_


----------



## Universe (Dec 2, 2022)

“Good thing I remembered to charge up my uniform’s self defense taser mode”


----------



## Silverthunder (Dec 3, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> _Heep crouches down next to Startail, and sniffs the box. Samples? What's this?_
> "What's going on here?"
> _His ears perk up at the announcement over the ship intercom, and a low growl enters his throat._
> "Come on, I'm taking you with me. You'll join Engineering temporarily."



The fog was finally beginning to clear up, likely due to Dorian and Rikiti's efforts.

"Bioseeds..." Startail lamented, "they're like a kind of... primordial ooze, they're used a lot in terraforming. Compressed genetic material, slightly modified for rapid growth. We use them to reset the biospheres after long term research... some of the scientists use them for private research too..."

Upon closer view and sniff of the containers, Heep might notice something that the untrained eye might overlook. An engineer like him could see the containers hadn't been ripped open haphazardly, but instead, deliberately disassembled at certain points. Bolts, screws, and panels were removed almost perfectly, adding to the disarray across the floor of the large container and making the mess look worse than it really was.

Heep caught a whiff of it again... that earthy smell, but with an added sort of, milky twist to it. It was quite distinct, traveling away from the container and towards the wall. There were a series of access panels where it ended... all closed up, like nothing had ever happened.

"Good idea," the officer commented, placing his fishy webbed hand on Heep, "I'll log your two's location here in the bay, so when they do a sensor sweep they know who all's in here. Wait over by the entrance for now, but stay put, I need to log some of the nearby compartments. If something happens though, raise an emergency with your EVA, alright you two?"



Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Dorian realized, at this point, that the time for investigating, for getting an ironclad answer, was over.  But the bull's response gave him a new question.
> 
> Dorian didn't address it yet.
> 
> ...



"You- you can't be-" the bull paused, pulling back incredulously, then glanced back across the bay as the fog began to lift due to a few adjustments from Rikiti and a spare hand from Dorien. 

The sergeant was gone, and of course the drone with him, presumably without ever having notified his two security escorts... he didn't even stick around to investigate further. 

The bull knelt down and spoke in a low tone. "If... that's true... how do you know we can trust the third one? The other one showed up around the same time as the sergeant, maybe a little after? They're apparently in charge... I don't know for sure though... I haven't had an update to the security roster yet."

The bull exhaled loudly through his nostrils as he looked around the bay cautiously, as if expecting some kind of betrayal right then and there, just as the announcement began to blare. 

"Damn... look, I have to log you two and check the rooms nearby with my partner for any crewmembers... can you wait by the entrance until I get back? We'll talk about this when we get back, alright?" he said as he got up to leave, barely waiting for a response due to the apparent emergency. "Give us an emergency call if you see those drones again."


----------



## Silverthunder (Dec 3, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> *as she's being drug... draws a knife from her side. She uses the knife to take out the two dragging her and then she stabbed the bots dragging @Mambi and @Marius Merganser * "THE HECK IS GOING ON HERE" She screamed


@Marius Merganser @Mambi 

It was difficult to maneuver in the tight spaces of the ship's innards- but Trixie managed to wrestle her arm and weapon free enough to strike a few of the bots. As one cowered and let her go, another bot in the countless flood of them reached up to grab her and continue dragging them!

However, the moment she struck one pulling Marius along, it was like hitting a switch! Suddenly, the bots released both Marius and Trixie! The simply let go, the ones behind crawling over and around them, passing by like they were no longer there. 

Mambi, however, was not so lucky. Instead, they seemed to gather around him even more like a horde of ants taking away a giant sugar cube... speeding off into the dark and leaving Marius and Trixie alone in almost complete blackness on the pipes and tubes with barely enough room to crouch, let alone stand upright.


----------



## Silverthunder (Dec 3, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I ran through the hallway my sensors on infrared*



People and crew were picking themselves up, hurrying to the nearest compartment as the alarm for lockdown blared and other security officers rushed to log the crew and check the scene of Universe' incident. 

"Sir, are you alright!?" one of them asked, an avian with a medic bag rushed over to Universe, along with a few other security officers. "I don't know if you've heard yet sir, but there's been an attack on the prison! Three prisoners have escaped, and two officers were abducted by a drone swarm! You're needed there right away!"

They didn't seem to have any idea that his escort had been kidnapped as well.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 3, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "You- you can't be-" the bull paused, pulling back incredulously, then glanced back across the bay as the fog began to lift due to a few adjustments from Rikiti and a spare hand from Dorien.
> 
> The sergeant was gone, and of course the drone with him, presumably without ever having notified his two security escorts... he didn't even stick around to investigate further.
> 
> ...


"Affirmative."

There was so much more Dorian wanted to discuss with the bull, especially with the sergeant not doing further investigation - yet another breach of protocol in Dorian's eyes - but security had a priority job so the questions would have to wait.  It was time to regroup as instructed.

"Come on Rikiti, let's go.  We're supposed to wait by the entrance... and I want to know what got Heep riled up..."

He'd go when Rikiti was ready.  Separating was a very bad idea in a situation like this.


----------



## Universe (Dec 3, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> People and crew were picking themselves up, hurrying to the nearest compartment as the alarm for lockdown blared and other security officers rushed to log the crew and check the scene of Universe' incident.
> 
> "Sir, are you alright!?" one of them asked, an avian with a medic bag rushed over to Universe, along with a few other security officers. "I don't know if you've heard yet sir, but there's been an attack on the prison! Three prisoners have escaped, and two officers were abducted by a drone swarm! You're needed there right away!"
> 
> They didn't seem to have any idea that his escort had been kidnapped as well.


“I’m fine annoyed but fine take me to the brig NOW!”


----------



## Marius Merganser (Dec 3, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> @Marius Merganser @Mambi
> 
> It was difficult to maneuver in the tight spaces of the ship's innards- but Trixie managed to wrestle her arm and weapon free enough to strike a few of the bots. As one cowered and let her go, another bot in the countless flood of them reached up to grab her and continue dragging them!
> 
> ...



_Stunned by the bots' release, Marius took a second to collect himself.  He couldn't really see @TrixieFox too well, or anything else for that matter, in the darkness._

"Hey, thanks for the assist. I owe you one, but I'm going after @Mambi.  You're welcome to join, but I understand if you want to get out of here."
_With that, Marius started feeling the floor in the dark and started to crawl in the direction he thought the cat had been carried away._


----------



## Mambi (Dec 3, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> @Marius Merganser @Mambi
> 
> It was difficult to maneuver in the tight spaces of the ship's innards- but Trixie managed to wrestle her arm and weapon free enough to strike a few of the bots. As one cowered and let her go, another bot in the countless flood of them reached up to grab her and continue dragging them!
> 
> ...



_<the cat keeps his eyes closed the whole time, his heart pounding in terror as he starts to recover from the shock of the attack. He remembers the swarm approaching, a feral instinct emerging as he greyed out and started slashing randomly, then a blur of horrifically slashed spiderbot parts from his claws, then nothing but screaming as he was overwhelmed. After that...darkness and whimpering, until now.>

<fighting his terror, he slowly opens his eyes and assesses his situation. He sees his shaking limbs enveloped by interlinked coordinated spiderbots as he is dragged away from the rapidly retreating Marius and Trixie. He tries to scream but is too panicked to even squeak out a raspy whimper, as the spiderbots ignore him completely and continue treating him like the dead weight he was.> 

<he tries to focus past his adrelenine and concentrate...he's not dead. They could kill him but they didn't. So they don't want him dead. This is good, he can work with that. Despite their terrifying design, these spiders, they are merely machines and they are not trying to kill him. His fear started to fade just a little as he repeats that to himself over and over while they pull him around a darkened corner. Knowing he's too panicked to even try and navigate and knowing fighting the bots is futile, he tries to relax and focus on not resisting for now, plotting his time and trying to focus on anything at all aside from these bots and the bumps, as they take him to his unknown fate>_


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Dec 3, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> The fog was finally beginning to clear up, likely due to Dorian and Rikiti's efforts.
> 
> "Bioseeds..." Startail lamented, "they're like a kind of... primordial ooze, they're used a lot in terraforming. Compressed genetic material, slightly modified for rapid growth. We use them to reset the biospheres after long term research... some of the scientists use them for private research too..."
> 
> ...


"Alright."
_Heep waits for the officer to walk off. After he's gone, Heep outstretches his hand, and the breeze from before returns for a moment. Again, a few balls of fuzzy light pop into existence, the same as those pushing back the fog around Dorian. They do the same, too, thinning the fog somewhat in the immediate area.
Heep turns to Startail._
"The bioseeds may be alright, just stolen."
_He gestures towards a nearby access panel._
"Whatever stole them, took them that way."


----------



## Universe (Dec 3, 2022)

“OH MY GOSH WHERE IS THE PRISON?”


----------



## Silverthunder (Dec 3, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Affirmative."
> 
> There was so much more Dorian wanted to discuss with the bull, especially with the sergeant not doing further investigation - yet another breach of protocol in Dorian's eyes - but security had a priority job so the questions would have to wait.  It was time to regroup as instructed.
> 
> ...


Rikiti nodded and finished his work, closing the panel back up and heading off for the entrance with Dorien. At that point, the fog had gone completely, spurred along by a few glowing orbs coming from Heep's direction. Dorien could spot Heep and Startail across the bay, standing in front of a ransacked shipping container. The other guard had hurried past them to meet up with the bull, the two rushing out to carry out their duties...

"You not be so suspicious," Rikiti commented to Dorien, his big ears likely having caught everything he had said to the bull. "Seekers smart! They do everything for reason, even if they be secret and not so nice about it... masters always know what's best. People from consortium care about clan more than anything!"



The_Happiest_Husky said:


> "Alright."
> _Heep waits for the officer to walk off. After he's gone, Heep outstretches his hand, and the breeze from before returns for a moment. Again, a few balls of fuzzy light pop into existence, the same as those pushing back the fog around Dorian. They do the same, too, thinning the fog somewhat in the immediate area.
> Heep turns to Startail._
> "The bioseeds may be alright, just stolen."
> ...



Startail stared at the ground as the fog diminished, and the atmosphere returned to normal. He waited until the officer linked up with his partner up by the door, glancing over to them. Heep could spot Dorien and Rikiti meeting up at the front as well staring over at them. 

"Then I'm getting them back..." the horse gulped quietly, but with determination, balling his hands into a fist. "They tasked me with keeping accountability of everything in this hold! I'm not letting them down!" 

He hurried over to the panel Heep had gestured to and began pulling on the edges! That's when he faced his first hurdle- he didn't exactly have the tools to open it...


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Dec 3, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> Rikiti nodded and finished his work, closing the panel back up and heading off for the entrance with Dorien. At that point, the fog had gone completely, spurred along by a few glowing orbs coming from Heep's direction. Dorien could spot Heep and Startail across the bay, standing in front of a ransacked shipping container. The other guard had hurried past them to meet up with the bull, the two rushing out to carry out their duties...
> 
> "You not be so suspicious," Rikiti commented to Dorien, his big ears likely having caught everything he had said to the bull. "Seekers smart! They do everything for reason, even if they be secret and not so nice about it... masters always know what's best. People from consortium care about clan more than anything!"
> 
> ...


_Heep followed, and placed a hand on Startail's shoulder._
"We'll get you tools, and come back later. We're in lockdown right now. If you go wandering off, you're going to end up getting shot by security."
_Well, not sure if that would actually happen here. It would aboard a Confederacy ship, at least_


----------



## Silverthunder (Dec 3, 2022)

Marius Merganser said:


> _Stunned by the bots' release, Marius took a second to collect himself.  He couldn't really see @TrixieFox too well, or anything else for that matter, in the darkness._
> 
> "Hey, thanks for the assist. I owe you one, but I'm going after @Mambi.  You're welcome to join, but I understand if you want to get out of here."
> _With that, Marius started feeling the floor in the dark and started to crawl in the direction he thought the cat had been carried away._


@TrixieFox 

It was dark and cold and likely full of terrors, but that didn't deter Marius, and likely not Trixie either... 

Fortunately, for someone so experienced on board larger vessels, the lack of lighting and the tight spaces may not have troubled the avian too much. It helped that the spider bots had left a warn path of scratches and marks, guiding the way like signs through the maze like interior. 

"H- help! Is anyone there!" the warden from before shouted in terror! 

A few meters up ahead, the squirrel had been dumped by the spiders into a shaft crisscrossed with thick cables and wires. He was tangled in the mess, holding on for dear life!


----------



## Silverthunder (Dec 3, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the cat keeps his eyes closed the whole time, his heart pounding in terror as he starts to recover from the shock of the attack. He remembers the swarm approaching, a feral instinct emerging as he greyed out and started slashing randomly, then a blur of horrifically slashed spiderbot parts from his claws, then nothing but screaming as he was overwhelmed. After that...darkness and whimpering, until now.>
> 
> <fighting his terror, he slowly opens his eyes and assesses his situation. He sees his shaking limbs enveloped by interlinked coordinated spiderbots as he is dragged away from the rapidly retreating Marius and Trixie. He tries to scream but is too panicked to even squeak out a raspy whimper, as the spiderbots ignore him completely and continue treating him like the dead weight he was.>
> 
> <he tries to focus past his adrelenine and concentrate...he's not dead. They could kill him but they didn't. So they don't want him dead. This is good, he can work with that. Despite their terrifying design, these spiders, they are merely machines and they are not trying to kill him. His fear started to fade just a little as he repeats that to himself over and over while they pull him around a darkened corner. Knowing he's too panicked to even try and navigate and knowing fighting the bots is futile, he tries to relax and focus on not resisting for now, plotting his time and trying to focus on anything at all aside from these bots and the bumps, as they take him to his unknown fate>_



They carried him along... gingerly, in fact. Not pulling or tearing with their jaws as they quite clearly could, until finally, they spilled out into a large cavernous interior were even more of the bots were clinging to the walls, simply... watching...

Mambi was deposited onto the floor as the bots moved all around him and into the various nooks and crannies. 

Some of the ship's electronic innards were spilled out onto the floor, just under a makeshift computer display wedged between some pipes. The blue screen lit the small room. Three of the drones had their panels open, with cables connecting them to the display with the innards. 

Somehow in the chaos, Mambi's cuffs had been removed, and while the spider bots seemed to all stare at him with their large red eyes, ready to lunge, bite and attack, they appeared to be waiting for him to make the first move, as images and numbers flashed on the screen across the way.


----------



## Silverthunder (Dec 3, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I’m fine annoyed but fine take me to the brig NOW!”



"This way sir!" The avian hurried along with Universe to the command center, where it was buzzing with activity, and then, through there to the corridors connecting the brigg. 

It looked like a small warzone, were dozens of officers were lying against the walls with scratches and injuries from the likes of animals, being treated by triage medical personnel.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 3, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> Rikiti nodded and finished his work, closing the panel back up and heading off for the entrance with Dorien. At that point, the fog had gone completely, spurred along by a few glowing orbs coming from Heep's direction. Dorien could spot Heep and Startail across the bay, standing in front of a ransacked shipping container. The other guard had hurried past them to meet up with the bull, the two rushing out to carry out their duties...
> 
> "You not be so suspicious," Rikiti commented to Dorien, his big ears likely having caught everything he had said to the bull. "Seekers smart! They do everything for reason, even if they be secret and not so nice about it... masters always know what's best. People from consortium care about clan more than anything!"


"It's.... it's a matter of that reason likely running counter to ship operations."

Dorian sighed.

"Actually, the sergeant isn't nearly as hostile as some of the Rukbatian engineers I've seen.  There was a big fuss made before I got into engineering to do something about the reports of senior engineers _throwing_ subordinates who popped off at the beak less than I did to the slug rabbit.  That said... there's too much wrong here, Rikiti.  Legitimate security can deny repairs but they don't simply blow off safety problems, for one..."

Dorian hesitated as he finally started paying attention to the orbs.

"....I don't think these strange orbs are part of the problem, though.  They don't strike me as the slug-rabbit's doing."


----------



## Universe (Dec 3, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "This way sir!" The avian hurried along with Universe to the command center, where it was buzzing with activity, and then, through there to the corridors connecting the brigg.
> 
> It looked like a small warzone, were dozens of officers were lying against the walls with scratches and injuries from the likes of animals, being treated by triage medical personnel.


*I noticed the big hole in the floor* “Hmmmmmm where does this pipe go?”


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 3, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> @TrixieFox
> 
> It was dark and cold and likely full of terrors, but that didn't deter Marius, and likely not Trixie either...
> 
> ...


*Trix rushed over and began trying to untangle him*


----------



## Universe (Dec 3, 2022)

“Hello is anyone down there?”


----------



## Silverthunder (Dec 5, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> _Heep followed, and placed a hand on Startail's shoulder._
> "We'll get you tools, and come back later. We're in lockdown right now. If you go wandering off, you're going to end up getting shot by security."
> _Well, not sure if that would actually happen here. It would aboard a Confederacy ship, at least_



"Look, you just don't get it..." he sighed, looking away embarrassed, "they put me in charge of this! I mean, how many successful people do you know, that lost the most important things they were put in charge of!? Everyone just looks at you and knows it's your fault! You hear plenty of stories of Lords and Kings getting back what was taken from them, but never of the ones that had someone else find it for them..."

He shrugged off Heep's hand and stared at the panel in consternation, before stepping forward again and tugging at the edges to try and pull it off that way, possibly snapping screws or latches if he managed to succeed.

"I don't care if the guards shoot at me, I'm not leaving until I get those samples back," he asserted.



Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "It's.... it's a matter of that reason likely running counter to ship operations."
> 
> Dorian sighed.
> 
> ...



Rikiti gasped at something Dorien said. 

"So- you think, he not loyal to ship! But ship is clan!" Rikiti countered sharply, either to say that to himself, or in anger that the sergeant would betray the ship. "Hmph!" 

The two of them could see Heep and Startail clear across the bay through the shipping containers and stacked barrels and crates. The equine seemed to be causing the engineer some trouble, trying to break open an access panel. 

Manwhile, Rikiti, still frustrated at the possibility someone might betray the ship, angrily swiped at the orbs like a cat trying to get a moth. 

"He just- he just got here yes!? Maybe he not settle in yet!" he huffed in between jumps, attacking the ethereal orbs. "Maybe we go find him and- and tie up and smack until he know his clan better!"


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 5, 2022)

(IDK where I even was)


----------



## Silverthunder (Dec 5, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> *Trix rushed over and began trying to untangle him*


@Marius Merganser 

"Thanks!" the squirrel huffed, managing to get a little free from the tangle of rubber tubes, hoses, and wires- before lurching suddenly with the lack of support!

The warden gave off a terrified yelp, reaching out for anything to grab, snatching Trixie's hand in one, and the side of the shaft with his other.

"Aaaah! I'm a terrible climber!" the squirrel squeaked in terror.


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 5, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> @Marius Merganser
> 
> "Thanks!" the squirrel huffed, managing to get a little free from the tangle of rubber tubes, hoses, and wires- before lurching suddenly with the lack of support!
> 
> ...


Trix: THATS IRONIC...*pulling the warden out*


----------



## Silverthunder (Dec 5, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I noticed the big hole in the floor* “Hmmmmmm where does this pipe go?”



The other officers had surrounded the hole with Universe. It was far too big for him to climb into. 

Two other security officers rushed in, in full tactical gear. Each had an automatic rifle from the armory, and wore armored pads. One a large beefy rat, and the other some kind of saurid like android with a F.E.A.R. insignia on his shoulder. 

"Commander, give the word and we'll proceed," the synth droid said calmly in his mechanical voice. 

"Wait!" Another officer in the command center tried to stop them. "It's too dangerous, let us do our sensor sweep first and find you a safer entry point!" 

"That take too long!" the rat commented quickly, eager to climb into the hole.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Dec 5, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Look, you just don't get it..." he sighed, looking away embarrassed, "they put me in charge of this! I mean, how many successful people do you know, that lost the most important things they were put in charge of!? Everyone just looks at you and knows it's your fault! You hear plenty of stories of Lords and Kings getting back what was taken from them, but never of the ones that had someone else find it for them..."
> 
> He shrugged off Heep's hand and stared at the panel in consternation, before stepping forward again and tugging at the edges to try and pull it off that way, possibly snapping screws or latches if he managed to succeed.
> 
> "I don't care if the guards shoot at me, I'm not leaving until I get those samples back," he asserted.


_Heep nods. An honourable motivation._
"Good luck, then. I'll leave a few wisps with you to keep the fog away."
_He turns and heads back across the bay to regroup with Dorian. Two of the balls of light stay behind, while the other three follow Heep._


----------



## Universe (Dec 5, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> The other officers had surrounded the hole with Universe. It was far too big for him to climb into.
> 
> Two other security officers rushed in, in full tactical gear. Each had an automatic rifle from the armory, and wore armored pads. One a large beefy rat, and the other some kind of saurid like android with a F.E.A.R. insignia on his shoulder.
> 
> ...


“QUIET I’M TRYING TO THINK”


----------



## Universe (Dec 5, 2022)

“Alpha give me the schematics of this ship.”


----------



## Mambi (Dec 5, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> They carried him along... gingerly, in fact. Not pulling or tearing with their jaws as they quite clearly could, until finally, they spilled out into a large cavernous interior were even more of the bots were clinging to the walls, simply... watching...
> 
> Mambi was deposited onto the floor as the bots moved all around him and into the various nooks and crannies.
> 
> ...



_("somehow" the cuffs were removed? Ha, read for yourself, I first jimmied with a claw, then zapped the electronics when I put them in the hologram, then I took them off right in front of your squirrel and tossed them at his feet before pleading and begging to escape! <giggle> They're accounted for, trust me..)

<the scent of fresh warm urine could be smelled in the air, as the cat started to shake, looking around at all the red eyes and menacing  He watched the makeshift computer terminal carefully, seeing as the bots reported to it and it was leading them. Still alive though, so good. He tries to find a way to map where he is, but with so many bots watching, any sudden flash from his eyes would surely mean his doom! No escaping for the same reason, so he stays put for now and studies his surrounding carefully, trying not to let his natural fear overcome him. He tries to communicate, fighting his natural sarcasm for now but as he tries to read the symbols on the screen, he gets a wild idea and starts to relax as he rolls with his hunch...>_

O-ok now...um, hi. C-can you hear me? Ummm...hello_. _Name's Mambi, but I suspect you know that already? Um, if you were rescuing me from that jail, t-thanks. Y-you have scary methods but very effective! You got right through that forcefield no problem...it would have taken me hours for sure.  _<he nods slowly as they all rattle a bit at his casualness> _Yeah, that just be it. I was tackled earlier in the hallway when I first saw your..."friends"...before they could get to me, then after I was tossed in jail, now here I am! All *alive *and wanting to *stay *that way! _<he smiles widely and pats his chest, then looks around at the screen closer>_

S-so...like I said, h-hello? I'm sorry, I cannot read your language yet if you're typing something to me. I'm a direct and honest kitty...what do you want from me? _<shudder>_


----------



## Silverthunder (Dec 5, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _("somehow" the cuffs were removed? Ha, read for yourself, I first jimmied with a claw, then zapped the electronics when I put them in the hologram, then I took them off right in front of your squirrel and tossed them at his feet before pleading and begging to escape! <giggle> They're accounted for, trust me..)
> 
> <the scent of fresh warm urine could be smelled in the air, as the cat started to shake, looking around at all the red eyes and menacing  He watched the makeshift computer terminal carefully, seeing as the bots reported to it and it was leading them. Still alive though, so good. He tries to find a way to map where he is, but with so many bots watching, any sudden flash from his eyes would surely mean his doom! No escaping for the same reason, so he stays put for now and studies his surrounding carefully, trying not to let his natural fear overcome him. He tries to communicate, fighting his natural sarcasm for now but as he tries to read the symbols on the screen, he gets a wild idea and starts to relax as he rolls with his hunch...>_
> 
> ...



(oh sorry, I must have forgotten some details from my last post)

The chittering almost immediately stopped as all eyes paused to listen to Mambi speak, creating an eerie silence... An awkward pause followed Mambi's introduction and subsequent unpleasant display of fear and extreme discomfort. Fortunately, the mechanoids were not living creatures, and thus, found no offense in the organic defense mechanism.

After a moment though... the insects began chittering in a frenzy! Running around and skittering over and on top of one another like mad once again as if he had said something horribly, horribly wrong... or perhaps horribly right?

The screen flashed once again, bouncing from image to image, and swiping through different readouts of the ship! An image of the ship's layout popped up as well, it looked like the consumer friendly version, the map at the kiosk to be specific. Suddenly... the... map changed! A corridor split, while another access tunnel flipped directions! It seemed to be relating to the security section they had just broken into.

Two more windows popped up. One with a cycling selection of what looked like planets with unknown data readouts, while the other was... a screen of numbers...

01001000 01100101 01101100 01101100 01101111 00101110 00100000 01010000 01101100 01100101 01100001 01110011 01100101 00100000 01100001 01110011 01110011 01101001 01110011 01110100 00100000 01101001 01101110 00100000 01110100 01110010 01100001 01101110 01110011 01110000 01101111 01110010 01110100 01100001 01110100 01101001 01101111 01101110 00100000 01101110 01100101 01100101 01100100 01110011 00101110 00100000 01000011 01101111 01101111 01110000 01100101 01110010 01100001 01110100 01101001 01101111 01101110 00100000 01101001 01110011 00100000 01100101 01111000 01110100 01110010 01100101 01101101 01100101 01101100 01111001 00100000 01100100 01100101 01110011 01101001 01110010 01100101 01100100 00100000 01100001 01101110 01100100 00100000 01100001 01110000 01110000 01110010 01100101 01100011 01101001 01100001 01110100 01100101 01100100 00100001 00100000


----------



## Mambi (Dec 5, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> (oh sorry, I must have forgotten some details from my last post)
> 
> The chittering almost immediately stopped as all eyes paused to listen to Mambi speak, creating an eerie silence... An awkward pause followed Mambi's introduction and subsequent unpleasant display of fear and extreme discomfort. Fortunately, the mechanoids were not living creatures, and thus, found no offense in the organic defense mechanism.
> 
> ...



_<the cat tilts his head, seeing the series of numbers flashing before him. Yes...yes, he knew this language well! From his main systems back home built on ancient Andromedian tech to watching the primitive transistors of the Sol system's third planet develop for a few hundred years, this was the machine's attempt to communicate, no question! Basic mathematics...the "bit", on or off, yes or no, powered or not, the basis of all mechanized life in some form. He could work with this!!!>

<he looks hard and starts to think. Ok, the bits are 1 or 0 so power binary! The series are 8 long so easy enough to translate, as the first become multiples of 2 for each subsequent bit. He starts to count in his head each series as he scratches out on the floor with his claw and speaks aloud...>_

"T..h..e.....q..u..i..c..k.....b..r..o..w..n.....f..o..x.....j..u..m..p..s.....o..v..e..r.....1..3.....l..a..z..y.....d..o..g..s.."

_<the cat looks up hopeful>_ Is that it? Was that your message? Do you know my words now? Does that help calibrate your language to mine? _<he points to the ASCII translated words he scratched onto the floor as he also points to the corresponding number sequence for each letter, hoping to help the machine communicate better, and thus save his life!_>


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 5, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> Rikiti gasped at something Dorien said.
> 
> "So- you think, he not loyal to ship! But ship is clan!" Rikiti countered sharply, either to say that to himself, or in anger that the sergeant would betray the ship. "Hmph!"
> 
> ...


Dorian had to stifle a laugh.  Rikiti actually had some good ideas.  Unfortunately, he also brought up a good point that would stymie things.

"Unfortunately, that is a possibility.  There's also the fact of what he said in that ordered response he gave me - I thought about it, and too many people believing my theory too fast will cause problems for the _real_ response teams.   For now, let's wait for the guard to come back... and if he doesn't before the lockdown ends, we'll report back to Spit."



The_Happiest_Husky said:


> _Heep nods. An honourable motivation._
> "Good luck, then. I'll leave a few wisps with you to keep the fog away."
> _He turns and heads back across the bay to regroup with Dorian. Two of the balls of light stay behind, while the other three follow Heep._


Dorian tilted his head, looking at Heep.

"Do these have anything to do with those spirits you told me about?"


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Dec 5, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Dorian tilted his head, looking at Heep.
> 
> "Do these have anything to do with those spirits you told me about?"


"No, they're wisps. Focused points of nature magic that I can create to assist me."
_The wisps that followed him back fuzz out of existence, leaving just the ones that were hanging out with Dorian remaining._


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 5, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> "No, they're wisps. Focused points of nature magic that I can create to assist me."
> _The wisps that followed him back fuzz out of existence, leaving just the ones that were hanging out with Dorian remaining._


"You know, there's a good percentage of the Rukbatian population that believes such forces don't exist."

Dorian shook his head.

"It gets to the point where us engineers who've witnessed it with their own eyes have an acronym for such phenomena.  My version of the acronym is... hang on... Maligned Anomalous Grotesque Indisputable Capabilities.  Real, can't be explained by typical science, and much hated in some circles.  Others will have their own terms."

Dorian sighed.

"If you can't tell, such powers aren't common to us."


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Dec 5, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "You know, there's a good percentage of the Rukbatian population that believes such forces don't exist."
> 
> Dorian shook his head.
> 
> ...


_Heep nods, looking thoughtful._
"I was told many races don't have an understanding of magic, but I never really grasped what that meant. Magic is so important to my people, and it has shaped our culture and technology throughout history."


----------



## Universe (Dec 5, 2022)

“Good thing my home planet is in an unexplored part of hyperspace” *I said in an nonchalant tone and fact I felt like throwing out there*


----------



## Marius Merganser (Dec 5, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> @Marius Merganser
> 
> "Thanks!" the squirrel huffed, managing to get a little free from the tangle of rubber tubes, hoses, and wires- before lurching suddenly with the lack of support!
> 
> ...



_Not wanting the warden to dictate what happens next, Marius interrupted._

"Fantastic.  Now if you'll excuse me, my XO ordered me to keep an eye on the cat, so that's what I'm going to do! If you have a problem with that, take it up with the Cap."

_He started feeling around in the darkness, hoping the warden would not pursue._


----------



## Silverthunder (Dec 5, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> Trix: THATS IRONIC...*pulling the warden out*



"Oh ha ha ha! A squierral that can't climb! Ironic! never heard that before..." the warden groused as Trixie she helped him up out of the chasm, just as Marius hurried on through the dark crawlspace, disappearing in the mazelike interior.

"Wait! Stop!" he shouted out after the bird, holding out his hand to stop him. "Gah!! You gotta be kidding me! What kind'a idiot runs after a horde of drones like that!?"

He clenched his paws into fists trying to figure out the next best course of action, but clearly he thought going back would be ideal.



Marius Merganser said:


> _Not wanting the warden to dictate what happens next, Marius interrupted._
> 
> "Fantastic.  Now if you'll excuse me, my XO ordered me to keep an eye on the cat, so that's what I'm going to do! If you have a problem with that, take it up with the Cap."
> 
> _He started feeling around in the darkness, hoping the warden would not pursue._



"Wait! Stop!" the warden shouted after him, but Marius was already out of earshot, grasping through the dark. 

Certainly it was dark, but perhaps Marius was more well acquainted with the innards of a ship that most other bridge officers. He did work his way up of course, and worked hard at tha-

Something pushed him! He tumbled down a side shaft- smacking into several walls, and slowed by hanging tubes, before coming to rest in a small opening bathed in that same red glow from the eyes... 

A low rumbling scratched his ears, followed by a series of pained digital rips and tears like an old system trying to communicate with another. Something... rose up in front of Marius. 

It was a droid, or rather, a synthetic- that's how they were referred to at least, but not quite like the one he had met earlier. This one was almost entirely mechanical in nature, rising up at full height with tubes and wires flowing out of open panels across its body! Its likeness was that of a dragon, the digital faceplate that would normally display eyes and emotion... was replaced with a red triangle with an exclamation in the center!

It looked at Marius, jaw hanging open and drooling whatever lubricant served as its saliva, not like a machine running calculations... but like a feral beast!


----------



## Silverthunder (Dec 5, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Alpha give me the schematics of this ship.”


The group waited, some impatient to get an order from the commander. 

Universe' personal device pulled up the ship's schematics and maps but- immediately, something was way off... the access tunnel clearly beneath them that they stared into from the hole in the ground... running horizontal rather than diagonal! Clearly they could see which way it was running, yet the schematics were clearly wrong.

"Sir I... I am accessing the schematic as we speek," the synthetic droid stated in his digital voice with some concern, though likely examining them in his head. "The schematics were updated mere moments ago. Someone is tampering with them."


----------



## Silverthunder (Dec 5, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "You know, there's a good percentage of the Rukbatian population that believes such forces don't exist."
> 
> Dorian shook his head.
> 
> ...





The_Happiest_Husky said:


> _Heep nods, looking thoughtful._
> "I was told many races don't have an understanding of magic, but I never really grasped what that meant. Magic is so important to my people, and it has shaped our culture and technology throughout history."



Rikiti angrily tried to catch the last remaining wisps around Dorien before Heep explained what exactly they were. His final act was to bite at one to try and grab it in his mouth.

He paused and looked over to Heep.

"Ooooh..." he gasped, "you not say that word so loud... some say magic not so real yes? But, Rikiti know some magic to, so he know it real."

The bull was beginning to return from down the hall with the black and white whale creature, who himself seemed exhausted. They looked relieved to see them, until the orca perked up in slight frustration.

"Aww, c'mon guys, were did the other _two_ go?" he huffed and crossed his arms, glaring at the three engineers as if they should have the answer.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 5, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> Rikiti angrily tried to catch the last remaining wisps around Dorien before Heep explained what exactly they were. His final act was to bite at one to try and grab it in his mouth.
> 
> He paused and looked over to Heep.
> 
> ...


"The slug-rabbit who was working on the drone had vanished by the time the fog cleared."

Dorian looked upset himself.

"You know, I was under the impression that security officers, especially someone with rank like the sergeant, reported to their teams before running off.  You two at least have that down."

Dorian sighed.

"Unfortunately, I didn't see where the other one went.  Heep?  Did you see?"


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Dec 5, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "The slug-rabbit who was working on the drone had vanished by the time the fog cleared."
> 
> Dorian looked upset himself.
> 
> ...


"Other one? The equine from agriculture?"
_Heep gestures back across the room._
"Back there, trying to find some missing bioseeds."


----------



## Silverthunder (Dec 5, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "The slug-rabbit who was working on the drone had vanished by the time the fog cleared."
> 
> Dorian looked upset himself.
> 
> ...





The_Happiest_Husky said:


> "Other one? The equine from agriculture?"
> _Heep gestures back across the room._
> "Back there, trying to find some missing bioseeds."



"Ugh, still?" the orca huffed, peering over the three of them towards about where the horse and the broken into container was, the equine occasionally dipping around a container in his mad attempt to pull open the panel on the wall. 

"What about the other wolf?" the bull asked, "we know the sergeant left, but what about the other fella that was standing here when we arrived? He said he would wait here for you three."


----------



## Marius Merganser (Dec 5, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> Something pushed him! He tumbled down a side shaft- smacking into several walls, and slowed by hanging tubes, before coming to rest in a small opening bathed in that same red glow from the eyes...
> 
> A low rumbling scratched his ears, followed by a series of pained digital rips and tears like an old system trying to communicate with another. Something... rose up in front of Marius.
> 
> ...


_
Marius shook his head after getting bounced around.  His vision cleared, but he almost wished it hadn't.  Seeing the mechanical monstrosity in front of him sent a shiver down his spine.
_
"Oh, quack!" _he swore in a whisper.  _

"Uh...I mean you no harm! I'm looking for a cat. A black cat that was being carried away by multi-legged robots.  My name is Marius. I'm an ensign. Uh, have you seen him? Green eyes.  Not wearing a uniform...?"   _He really hoped the thing could understand him as blathered out loud while squirming in the tangle of cables._ _The thing seemed to lean in to examine him closely.  "_Didn't mean to bother you. I can just... go... if you want?"


----------



## Universe (Dec 5, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> The group waited, some impatient to get an order from the commander.
> 
> Universe' personal device pulled up the ship's schematics and maps but- immediately, something was way off... the access tunnel clearly beneath them that they stared into from the hole in the ground... running horizontal rather than diagonal! Clearly they could see which way it was running, yet the schematics were clearly wrong.
> 
> "Sir I... I am accessing the schematic as we speek," the synthetic droid stated in his digital voice with some concern, though likely examining them in his head. "The schematics were updated mere moments ago. Someone is tampering with them."


“I don’t like this”


----------



## Silverthunder (Dec 6, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the cat tilts his head, seeing the series of numbers flashing before him. Yes...yes, he knew this language well! From his main systems back home built on ancient Andromedian tech to watching the primitive transistors of the Sol system's third planet develop for a few hundred years, this was the machine's attempt to communicate, no question! Basic mathematics...the "bit", on or off, yes or no, powered or not, the basis of all mechanized life in some form. He could work with this!!!>
> 
> <he looks hard and starts to think. Ok, the bits are 1 or 0 so power binary! The series are 8 long so easy enough to translate, as the first become multiples of 2 for each subsequent bit. He starts to count in his head each series as he scratches out on the floor with his claw and speaks aloud...>_
> 
> ...



The drones began going nuts again! Riling up like an anthill exploding once more, clambering over one another in a mad frenzy, chittering excitedly and pilling around Mambi, their cold, thick, and heavy metallic forms threatening to even crush him with their weight, albeit unintentionally. But, they never got that far, calming down for a brief moment as the blue screen across the open space began to flash again. 

The planet popped up again, before a word accompanied it this time, "THIS" was all it said. 

As they attempted to communicate, a large group arrived through one of the side tunnels up above, adding to the already significant volume of the horde. The spider bots arriving were carrying thermos sized containers in their mandibles containers with a biohazard symbol emblazoned on the top! At least two dozen mechanoids carried the potentially deadly biohazardous containers, all piling in to the space!


----------



## Silverthunder (Dec 6, 2022)

Marius Merganser said:


> _Marius shook his head after getting bounced around.  His vision cleared, but he almost wished it hadn't.  Seeing the mechanical monstrosity in front of him sent a shiver down his spine._
> 
> "Oh, quack!" _he swore in a whisper.  _
> 
> "Uh...I mean you no harm! I'm looking for a cat. A black cat that was being carried away by multi-legged robots.  My name is Marius. I'm an ensign. Uh, have you seen him? Green eyes.  Not wearing a uniform...?"   _He really hoped the thing could understand him as blathered out loud while squirming in the tangle of cables._ _The thing seemed to lean in to examine him closely.  "_Didn't mean to bother you. I can just... go... if you want?"



The thing wasn't just interested in examining him... it lunged at Marious with a sickening, tearing, digital screech! 

It fell backwards, as the cables attaching it to the ship strained and bulged the connectors on the wall. The mad synth was leashed to the wall, but wires and connectors began to snap as it scrambled and pulled madly like an insane animal with rabies. 

The mess of cables tangling Marius were thick and sturdy, likely even thicker than the ones straining under the weight of the bot connecting it to the ship. The room was small though, and one wrong snap and the thing would be on him to rip him apart in seconds with its powerful metal jaws and claws... 

Just above Marious though, was the opening back into the service tunnels he had been pushed from, and it looked a little too narrow for the synthetic machine to crawl through very effectively. Yet, to his left, was a hatch, one likely leading into the ship proper! No doubt there would be other crewmembers outside that could likely help.


----------



## Silverthunder (Dec 6, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I don’t like this”



"It's alright sir!" one of the officer's commented, "we're commencing the sensor sweep now! We'll have the location of all registered crewmembers momentarily! Please stand by!" 

"I not waiting any longer!" the big rat snapped, before hopping in the hole without Universe's approval. 

The mechanical synth beside him looked over to Universe, but followed the rat without a word.


----------



## Universe (Dec 6, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "It's alright sir!" one of the officer's commented, "we're commencing the sensor sweep now! We'll have the location of all registered crewmembers momentarily! Please stand by!"
> 
> "I not waiting any longer!" the big rat snapped, before hopping in the hole without Universe's approval.
> 
> The mechanical synth beside him looked over to Universe, but followed the rat without a word.


“GET BACK HERE”


----------



## Universe (Dec 6, 2022)

*I sighed* “Alpha what’s a celestial dragon to do?” *I said this in celestial*


----------



## Marius Merganser (Dec 6, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> The thing wasn't just interested in examining him... it lunged at Marious with a sickening, tearing, digital screech!
> 
> It fell backwards, as the cables attaching it to the ship strained and bulged the connectors on the wall. The mad synth was leashed to the wall, but wires and connectors began to snap as it scrambled and pulled madly like an insane animal with rabies.
> 
> ...


_
The horrible screech rang in Marius's ears and was strong enough to make his brain vibrate._

"Okay! Alright!"  _his voice cracked_.  "That's cool! I'm out!"
_
The shifting, straining cables provided an opportunity to untangle himself for the most part and he weighed his options.
If he returned to the deck, he would lose Mambi's trail in the bowels of the ship, and risked being locked up again.  Who would believe him?  No, he would have to make his way back up to the service tunnels and hope for the best._


----------



## Universe (Dec 6, 2022)

“Alpha scan the pipe”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 6, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Ugh, still?" the orca huffed, peering over the three of them towards about where the horse and the broken into container was, the equine occasionally dipping around a container in his mad attempt to pull open the panel on the wall.
> 
> "What about the other wolf?" the bull asked, "we know the sergeant left, but what about the other fella that was standing here when we arrived? He said he would wait here for you three."


"We actually didn't see where that other wolf went."

Dorian scratched his head.  Multiple possibilities went through his head... he knew he might need to act on one.

"Strange thing, I don't know if I even got his name when I asked."

Dorian looked at Heep.

"Heep, I just had a thought.  Before Startail gets too much into his search, maybe we should ask him about the wolf.  As in, behavior from before we arrived."


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Dec 6, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "We actually didn't see where that other wolf went."
> 
> Dorian scratched his head.  Multiple possibilities went through his head... he knew he might need to act on one.
> 
> ...


_Heep shrugs._
"I don't think he was up to anything, if that's what you mean. He probably just got sent elsewhere when security arrived."
_The wolf probably just got sent off to other work when security arrived. Seeing as that traitor officer tried to send them off, it's most likely he said the same to the wolf._


----------



## Silverthunder (Dec 6, 2022)

Marius Merganser said:


> _The horrible screech rang in Marius's ears and was strong enough to make his brain vibrate._
> 
> "Okay! Alright!"  _his voice cracked_.  "That's cool! I'm out!"
> 
> ...



As soon as Marius climbed back up into the vent the cables holding the infected monster to the wall snapped! Part of the panels ripped off the wall, some trailing behind it as it charged madly at the duck, reaching through to grab him but missing by mere inches!

It roared in frustration, trying to squeeze its bulky upgraded construction frame through the small tunnel. Realizing it was a futile attempt the beast began trying to rip the metal parts away with disturbing speed and destructive efficiency! Maybe he wasn't so safe in the vent after all... 

Regardless, Marius had a head start, and it would take time for it to do enough damage to make it through, and even then, it might have further difficulty getting through the narrow tunnels.

The tunnel behind him as he crawled became eerily silent... as the beast went quiet... 

Just a little bit further, and he could see a red blinking glow up ahead, followed by the faint sound of whispers.


----------



## Silverthunder (Dec 6, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "We actually didn't see where that other wolf went."
> 
> Dorian scratched his head.  Multiple possibilities went through his head... he knew he might need to act on one.
> 
> ...





The_Happiest_Husky said:


> _Heep shrugs._
> "I don't think he was up to anything, if that's what you mean. He probably just got sent elsewhere when security arrived."
> _The wolf probably just got sent off to other work when security arrived. Seeing as that traitor officer tried to send them off, it's most likely he said the same to the wolf._



Dorian was right... the wolf had never actually given his name when asked, he virtually ignored the question in his aloof demeanor. It wasn't entirely unlike Heep's own way of displaying his thoughts and feelings. Must have been a cultural thing.

"Maybe... you're probably right. The sergeant probably ordered him back to his section or something when he left," the bull agreed with Heep.

"Rikiti not get name either," the rat confirmed, "he here before me me." 

The orca was coming back, a disheartened and defeated Startail in front of him as he escorted the horse along. He joined the group, albeit meekly. 

"Should I write this fella up for vandalism? He was using a fire extinguisher to smash a panel on the wall..." the whale said, glaring at the horse. 

"Sorry..." Startail replied quietly, "and... I don't know the wolf's name either. He got here before me, but I reported the malfunction... I didn't get his name."


----------



## Silverthunder (Dec 6, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Alpha scan the pipe”



The pipe wasn't supposed to be an access tunnel, especially not under the brig. Part of it was expanded and re-arranged as the attackers burrowed their way through the ship, careful not to actually damage the electronic or critical components. It snaked beneath the deck, disappearing towards the more mid section of the ship towards some of the cargo areas. 

By that point, the two officers had hopped in, crawling along to follow the path while a few others were getting ahold of a police drone bot to follow them just in case, and others were scrambling to find out where other entry points might be in the tunnel to search it further, at the behest of Black Fang.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 6, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> Dorian was right... the wolf had never actually given his name when asked, he virtually ignored the question in his aloof demeanor. It wasn't entirely unlike Heep's own way of displaying his thoughts and feelings. Must have been a cultural thing.
> 
> "Maybe... you're probably right. The sergeant probably ordered him back to his section or something when he left," the bull agreed with Heep.
> 
> ...


"When we get back to our section commander, I'll include the bit about the wolf in my report.  It might wind up being nothing."

Dorian scratched his head.  There wasn't that much left to this situation, but the fact of the wolf being even quieter than Heep was suddenly concerned him... was it really time to report the situation to Spit?  Actually, maybe there was one more thing to address.

"One thing before we go back... I want to double-check this panel Startail was hitting, at least make sure it's going to hold up.  Rikiti, Heep, if you can think of anything else we should do down here before we report, now's the time."


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Dec 6, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "When we get back to our section commander, I'll include the bit about the wolf in my report.  It might wind up being nothing."
> 
> Dorian scratched his head.  There wasn't that much left to this situation, but the fact of the wolf being even quieter than Heep was suddenly concerned him... was it really time to report the situation to Spit?  Actually, maybe there was one more thing to address.
> 
> "One thing before we go back... I want to double-check this panel Startail was hitting, at least make sure it's going to hold up.  Rikiti, Heep, if you can think of anything else we should do down here before we report, now's the time."


_Heep shakes his head in negative. Their assigned task has been completed, and that's that. With the lockdown on, there's no chance to go around and investigate the bots or hunt that traitor officer, either._


----------



## Universe (Dec 6, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> The pipe wasn't supposed to be an access tunnel, especially not under the brig. Part of it was expanded and re-arranged as the attackers burrowed their way through the ship, careful not to actually damage the electronic or critical components. It snaked beneath the deck, disappearing towards the more mid section of the ship towards some of the cargo areas.
> 
> By that point, the two officers had hopped in, crawling along to follow the path while a few others were getting ahold of a police drone bot to follow them just in case, and others were scrambling to find out where other entry points might be in the tunnel to search it further, at the behest of Black Fang.


“Hmmm I’ve seen ship damage and this is somehow worse” *I said in celestial*


----------



## Marius Merganser (Dec 6, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> As soon as Marius climbed back up into the vent the cables holding the infected monster to the wall snapped! Part of the panels ripped off the wall, some trailing behind it as it charged madly at the duck, reaching through to grab him but missing by mere inches!
> 
> It roared in frustration, trying to squeeze its bulky upgraded construction frame through the small tunnel. Realizing it was a futile attempt the beast began trying to rip the metal parts away with disturbing speed and destructive efficiency! Maybe he wasn't so safe in the vent after all...
> 
> ...


_
Marius paused to catch his breath, trying to peer through the darkness behind him, half expecting the mechanical monstrosity to burst through the floor at any second.  But when nothing happened, he lowered himself onto his belly and began to shimmy his body silently along the floor like a professional spelunker.  He continued to move toward the sounds, hoping to hear what the whispers were saying, but not get close enough to tip them off to his presence.  

This just wasn't his day.  He should have been sitting in the pilot's seat, plotting courses on state of the art navigation systems, and preparing for the historic voyage.  And now he was crawling through the ship's dark innards, looking for a colleague kidnapped by robots with a hole in his uniform while a security detail was probably searching for him to throw him back in the brig.  _


----------



## Silverthunder (Dec 6, 2022)

Marius Merganser said:


> _Marius paused to catch his breath, trying to peer through the darkness behind him, half expecting the mechanical monstrosity to burst through the floor at any second.  But when nothing happened, he lowered himself onto his belly and began to shimmy his body silently along the floor like a professional spelunker.  He continued to move toward the sounds, hoping to hear what the whispers were saying, but not get close enough to tip them off to his presence.
> 
> This just wasn't his day.  He should have been sitting in the pilot's seat, plotting courses on state of the art navigation systems, and preparing for the historic voyage.  And now he was crawling through the ship's dark innards, looking for a colleague kidnapped by robots with a hole in his uniform while a security detail was probably searching for him to throw him back in the brig.  _



"... an interrogation now?" came a quiet sultry femanen voice, arrogant and sarcastic, but amused in tone. "You shouldn't ask so many questions. All you need to know, is that I have a _terminal _plugged in to the ship. Once he's done, I flip a switch, and my beefy metal boy forgets everything and goes back to work. He's quite polite, no one will suspect him, not even himself."

There was a pause from the voice ahead as the red blinking light went out. "Not at all silly, no weapons. They're very strict here... but he's all I need. I hear *anyone* starting to catch on... that's right... now you get it. That's why he's plugged in right now... he he... I'll take care of the living side of things, don't you worry. It'll take nothing less than an armor piercing round to slow him down, and I plan to just have him strangle people in their sleep anyway. Just do your job..."

"That wasn't me! Some stupid ugly spiders got riled up when I plugged him in, probably noticed the virus. I'm done talking anyway." she finished up her conversation and quickly moved, whoever it was. Marius wasn't able to get a good look at her, but the voice was fairly distinct... less she changed it somehow, if it was in fact a she.

The sound of a hatch opening and closing squeaked from where Marius had heard the voice.


----------



## Silverthunder (Dec 6, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "When we get back to our section commander, I'll include the bit about the wolf in my report.  It might wind up being nothing."
> 
> Dorian scratched his head.  There wasn't that much left to this situation, but the fact of the wolf being even quieter than Heep was suddenly concerned him... was it really time to report the situation to Spit?  Actually, maybe there was one more thing to address.
> 
> "One thing before we go back... I want to double-check this panel Startail was hitting, at least make sure it's going to hold up.  Rikiti, Heep, if you can think of anything else we should do down here before we report, now's the time."





The_Happiest_Husky said:


> _Heep shakes his head in negative. Their assigned task has been completed, and that's that. With the lockdown on, there's no chance to go around and investigate the bots or hunt that traitor officer, either._



Rikiti shakes his head no as well as the officers examined their EVAs as updates flashed, they were fixed on whatever was being reported, looking quite disturbed in fact. 

"Alright, go ahead..." The bull replied, not taking his eyes off the screen. "We'll watch you from here, don't deviate, scan's starting now. You don't want your biosignature showing up where you're not reported to be. You can get in a lot of trouble for that." 

The whale reached out and grabbed the Horse by the shoulder to stop him from following them. "Eh, not you... you don't need to check on the panel..."


----------



## Silverthunder (Dec 6, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Hmmm I’ve seen ship damage and this is somehow worse” *I said in celestial*


"Sir," Black Fang interjected, "let's allow our men to handle the situation. Why don't we retire to the command cneter where we can monitor the situation more appropriately."


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 6, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> Rikiti shakes his head no as well as the officers examined their EVAs as updates flashed, they were fixed on whatever was being reported, looking quite disturbed in fact.
> 
> "Alright, go ahead..." The bull replied, not taking his eyes off the screen. "We'll watch you from here, don't deviate, scan's starting now. You don't want your biosignature showing up where you're not reported to be. You can get in a lot of trouble for that."
> 
> The whale reached out and grabbed the Horse by the shoulder to stop him from following them. "Eh, not you... you don't need to check on the panel..."


Well, there was no arguing with that.  Dorian had no plans to run off anyways.

He went to investigate the panel Startail had been smashing.  How much damage had actually been done?  Would this be a quick fix?  Would a fix even be necessary at the moment?


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Dec 6, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> Rikiti shakes his head no as well as the officers examined their EVAs as updates flashed, they were fixed on whatever was being reported, looking quite disturbed in fact.
> 
> "Alright, go ahead..." The bull replied, not taking his eyes off the screen. "We'll watch you from here, don't deviate, scan's starting now. You don't want your biosignature showing up where you're not reported to be. You can get in a lot of trouble for that."
> 
> The whale reached out and grabbed the Horse by the shoulder to stop him from following them. "Eh, not you... you don't need to check on the panel..."


_Heep waits patiently, then realizes something. Oh, whoops. 
He offers the wrench he took back to Rikiti._


----------



## Universe (Dec 7, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Sir," Black Fang interjected, "let's allow our men to handle the situation. Why don't we retire to the command cneter where we can monitor the situation more appropriately."


“Fine”


----------



## Mambi (Dec 7, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> The drones began going nuts again! Riling up like an anthill exploding once more, clambering over one another in a mad frenzy, chittering excitedly and pilling around Mambi, their cold, thick, and heavy metallic forms threatening to even crush him with their weight, albeit unintentionally. But, they never got that far, calming down for a brief moment as the blue screen across the open space began to flash again.
> 
> The planet popped up again, before a word accompanied it this time, "THIS" was all it said.
> 
> As they attempted to communicate, a large group arrived through one of the side tunnels up above, adding to the already significant volume of the horde. The spider bots arriving were carrying thermos sized containers in their mandibles containers with a biohazard symbol emblazoned on the top! At least two dozen mechanoids carried the potentially deadly biohazardous containers, all piling in to the space!



Ohhhh, I see...a planet...and you're delivering...ooooo...

<_the cat looked at the planet in the display as his heart fell. Those canisters could only be one thing, bad news, and he was guessing pretty confidently *that* planet wasn't *their *home they were delivering it to! Obviously he wasn't going to be a part of this, but still, breathing, being alive, these things were important to him too, and those bots didn't look like the "take no for an answer" type of being. The sheer brute simplicity of the message on the screen indicated that. He had to stall for time until he had a plan! Taking a deep breath, he tries to relax a bit as he tries to distract them and buy any time any way he can>_

O-ok guys, that is a very nice planet, yes! Totally lively and looks like a pretty place and kinda spiderbot free so I'm guessing it's not your _home _planet, eh? Looks like a nice vacation spot, so I don't know what you expect me to do here aside from give you tips on maybe a better more deserted spot to drop your stuff off at, but really now, this kitty's got a soft spot for things that scream, including and especially myself, so maybe we can...

_<as the bots chatter menacingly, the cat starts to panic and tries harder>_ *Woah *there, ok, ok...clearly you know about my "little secret" so no need to play dumb.  <_he makes quotes with his claws in the air>_ B-but you gotta know that I can't just be shown a photo and say "go there", I need to know where it is...to feel it out in space in my mind...and space is *huge* so it takes focus, and it's really hard to focus when you're thinking you're gonna get attacked by spiderbots!!! Maybe if I chilled a bit first in my safe spiderbot-free quarters first? Yeah, after relaxing with some hot cocoa, some soothing 'nip tea, and a soak in a spa tub...I'm sure I'd be able to focus and help ya no problem!

_<he giggles sheepishly as he weakly jokes>_ Ummm, so if one of you could direct me there, I'll get started right away. _<gulp>_ N-nice meeting you?


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 7, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Oh ha ha ha! A squierral that can't climb! Ironic! never heard that before..." the warden groused as Trixie she helped him up out of the chasm, just as Marius hurried on through the dark crawlspace, disappearing in the mazelike interior.
> 
> "Wait! Stop!" he shouted out after the bird, holding out his hand to stop him. "Gah!! You gotta be kidding me! What kind'a idiot runs after a horde of drones like that!?"
> 
> He clenched his paws into fists trying to figure out the next best course of action, but clearly he thought going back would be ideal.


Trix: I woulda gone after them too if it hadn't been that a climb less squirrel needed help... no offense


----------



## Silverthunder (Dec 7, 2022)

Mambi said:


> Ohhhh, I see...a planet...and you're delivering...ooooo...
> 
> <_the cat looked at the planet in the display as his heart fell. Those canisters could only be one thing, bad news, and he was guessing pretty confidently *that* planet wasn't *their *home they were delivering it to! Obviously he wasn't going to be a part of this, but still, breathing, being alive, these things were important to him too, and those bots didn't look like the "take no for an answer" type of being. The sheer brute simplicity of the message on the screen indicated that. He had to stall for time until he had a plan! Taking a deep breath, he tries to relax a bit as he tries to distract them and buy any time any way he can>_
> 
> ...



They didn't like that... 

The bots exploded in a cacophonous frenzy once more, so close to accomplishing their objective, yet denied far more quickly. A bunch of them grabbed and pulled on his legs while others snapped at his arms to try and pull him to the wall, or force him to make the gesture to open one of his portals. Perhaps they weren't as coordinated as a drone swarm should be on this particular matter.

All they knew to do was to flash another planet on the screen, another barren rock by the looks of it. The word *THIS *flashed on the screen repeatedly once more as the chittering died down and Mambi was forced by the bots to look towards it again. 

The drones carrying the biohazard containers seemed to be getting antsy as well, one even dropping theirs! Fortunately, the storage devices appeared quite sturdy.


----------



## Silverthunder (Dec 7, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Well, there was no arguing with that.  Dorian had no plans to run off anyways.
> 
> He went to investigate the panel Startail had been smashing.  How much damage had actually been done?  Would this be a quick fix?  Would a fix even be necessary at the moment?





The_Happiest_Husky said:


> _Heep waits patiently, then realizes something. Oh, whoops.
> He offers the wrench he took back to Rikiti._



Rikiti perked up as Heep offered the wrench back, then furrowed his brow and snatched it back with a slight growl, glaring at the wolf for a brief moment as he watched Dorian examine the panel. 

For whatever reason, Heep just couldn't get the unmistakable scent of the slug rabbit out of his nose though. Must have been infuriating. 

The damage to the panel itself was unremarkable, something the three of them had likely seen before when an unexperienced cadet or ensign didn't know how to access a door or panel and thought it was stuck, resorting to crowbars and jacks to pry it open like a child trying to pull off a stuck lid on a jar, instead of admitting defeat and calling for an engineer to help. 

"It not so bad," Rikiti concluded as he stood behind Dorian, "but how little spider bots close it behind them?"


----------



## Silverthunder (Dec 7, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> Trix: I woulda gone after them too if it hadn't been that a climb less squirrel needed help... no offense


The warden glared at her. 

"Thanks for clarifying the climb-less squirrel part... so how did an officer end up in the brig of all places hu?" he said with a sarcastic smirk, climbing through the vent after her to follow. "What, you mouth off to the wrong boss, or'd you pick a fight with someone?"


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 7, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> The warden glared at her.
> 
> "Thanks for clarifying the climb-less squirrel part... so how did an officer end up in the brig of all places hu?" he said with a sarcastic smirk, climbing through the vent after her to follow. "What, you mouth off to the wrong boss, or'd you pick a fight with someone?"


Trix: *Shrugs...* Meh... not everyone can handle my personality... but... you ask another question like that Im putting you back in that mess *she said pointing at the wire tangles* Smart alec


----------



## Silverthunder (Dec 7, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Fine”


The command center was of course, still buzzing with activity. In the middle of the room, the holographic display had changed, now showing a handful of tiny red dots across the ship. 

"Sir, we conducted a sensor sweep, and officers have accounted for all but a few of the crew. We have some missing." She said, pointing to the display and the red dots. "These are unknown persons. There are as many missing persons as unknown individuals on the ship, we believe there are no stowaways, and no one has been killed yet." 

"Killed!?" Another officer, an otter exclaimed incredulously, "Maybe use the word... terminated? Or... flatlined? Maybe cold... in this context."

"Major Senemen, by the way. Armorer, and apparently, third highest ranking officer behind you and Lieutenant Commander Fang," the otter stated. "For now that is."

Aside from that... the unaccounted for individuals for the most part simply looked like people not following directions and remaining where they should... except for a handful, of people deep in the ship's interior who showed up as unknown. Five to be exact. One alone seemed to be the furthest away. 

The sensor scan also showed the rat and the synth had a long ways to go before they reached any of them.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Dec 7, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> Rikiti perked up as Heep offered the wrench back, then furrowed his brow and snatched it back with a slight growl, glaring at the wolf for a brief moment as he watched Dorian examine the panel.
> 
> For whatever reason, Heep just couldn't get the unmistakable scent of the slug rabbit out of his nose though. Must have been infuriating.
> 
> ...


_Heh, Heep is liking this engineer more and more. A strange one, but with an entertaining attitude. Now, though, there's a scent worth investigating.
Heep steps around Dorian and sniffs the panel. _
"That officer's scent is here. He could have done it."


----------



## Universe (Dec 7, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> The command center was of course, still buzzing with activity. In the middle of the room, the holographic display had changed, now showing a handful of tiny red dots across the ship.
> 
> "Sir, we conducted a sensor sweep, and officers have accounted for all but a few of the crew. We have some missing." She said, pointing to the display and the red dots. "These are unknown persons. There are as many missing persons as unknown individuals on the ship, we believe there are no stowaways, and no one has been killed yet."
> 
> ...


“I don’t like this” *I sighed and started to fall down as my leg injury is acting up again* “ow darn leg injury”


----------



## Universe (Dec 7, 2022)

*I grabbed my left leg* “how is this happening?”


----------



## Marius Merganser (Dec 7, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "... an interrogation now?" came a quiet sultry femanen voice, arrogant and sarcastic, but amused in tone. "You shouldn't ask so many questions. All you need to know, is that I have a _terminal _plugged in to the ship. Once he's done, I flip a switch, and my beefy metal boy forgets everything and goes back to work. He's quite polite, no one will suspect him, not even himself."
> 
> There was a pause from the voice ahead as the red blinking light went out. "Not at all silly, no weapons. They're very strict here... but he's all I need. I hear *anyone* starting to catch on... that's right... now you get it. That's why he's plugged in right now... he he... I'll take care of the living side of things, don't you worry. It'll take nothing less than an armor piercing round to slow him down, and I plan to just have him strangle people in their sleep anyway. Just do your job..."
> 
> ...



_Marius tried to make sense of what he heard, but struggled to put it together.  That thing he escaped was a terminal?  People were going to be strangled in their sleep?  This was definitely not good.  He waited a moment and heard nothing, before whispering out,_ "Mambi?"  _Then a little louder_, "Mambi?  Are you there?  Anyone?".

_He couldn't go back to that robotic nightmare, he couldn't return the ship's decks either.  He felt like time was running and he had to act.  He decided to proceed.  Maybe the hatch would have some markings that he could identify where he was or where he was going.  Maybe the mysterious voice left some clues behind?_


----------



## Universe (Dec 7, 2022)

“Black fang I don’t think this is good my old war wound is acting up again”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 7, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> Rikiti perked up as Heep offered the wrench back, then furrowed his brow and snatched it back with a slight growl, glaring at the wolf for a brief moment as he watched Dorian examine the panel.
> 
> For whatever reason, Heep just couldn't get the unmistakable scent of the slug rabbit out of his nose though. Must have been infuriating.
> 
> ...





The_Happiest_Husky said:


> _Heh, Heep is liking this engineer more and more. A strange one, but with an entertaining attitude. Now, though, there's a scent worth investigating.
> Heep steps around Dorian and sniffs the panel. _
> "That officer's scent is here. He could have done it."


"It's a possibility.  One of many.  Unfortunately, we're in no position to confirm that possibility, with the lockdown."

Dorian shook his head.  Geese didn't exactly have a stellar sense of smell, so Dorian was going to have to trust Heep on this.

"There's so much to process about this.  Listen, I actually want to talk to someone else on the FEAR team directly.  But _after_ we give the report to Spit."

Dorian hesitated for a moment.

"If we get the wrong person, the real saboteur gets away.  Blatant accusations like I've been doing aren't going to work anymore."

Dorian started to head back to the guards.  He paused and addressed them.

"We're ready to report to our section commander, but with the situation we may need to be escorted there."

He looked at the bull in particular.

"By the way, Mr.... I'm afraid I didn't get your name.... regardless, my take on the situation is my own.  I probably don't need to tell you this, but don't jump the gun just because of what one engineer says."


----------



## Silverthunder (Dec 7, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> _Heh, Heep is liking this engineer more and more. A strange one, but with an entertaining attitude. Now, though, there's a scent worth investigating.
> Heep steps around Dorian and sniffs the panel. _
> "That officer's scent is here. He could have done it."





Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "It's a possibility.  One of many.  Unfortunately, we're in no position to confirm that possibility, with the lockdown."
> 
> Dorian shook his head.  Geese didn't exactly have a stellar sense of smell, so Dorian was going to have to trust Heep on this.
> 
> ...



"Corporal Ekheart," the bull replied, rendering a friendly two fingered salute, "and believe me... I don't. But I know how to be a police officer. If I only ever talk with other officers, then I don't exactly know what's really happening with the rest of the crew hu? We're in this together after all, at least, when the ship finally sets sail. And since none of us really know each other, I can't really take people's word for anything you know?"

"No?" Rikiti replied. 

"Uh- err, anyway, let's get you guys back to your section." he added, not sure how to respond to the rat. 

The orca rallied Startail and Rikiti to take them back to their sections, while Ekheart motioned for Heep and Dorian to follow him back to theirs. At that point though, everyone was staying put right where they were, watching the trio as they walked under escort. Under lockdown, no one was supposed to leave wherever they were when it began.


----------



## Silverthunder (Dec 7, 2022)

Marius Merganser said:


> _Marius tried to make sense of what he heard, but struggled to put it together.  That thing he escaped was a terminal?  People were going to be strangled in their sleep?  This was definitely not good.  He waited a moment and heard nothing, before whispering out,_ "Mambi?"  _Then a little louder_, "Mambi?  Are you there?  Anyone?".
> 
> _He couldn't go back to that robotic nightmare, he couldn't return the ship's decks either.  He felt like time was running and he had to act.  He decided to proceed.  Maybe the hatch would have some markings that he could identify where he was or where he was going.  Maybe the mysterious voice left some clues behind?_



It was another utility area, this one at least free of any mechanical monstrosities. It was reminiscent of an old switchboard, but its actual purpose was likely quite a bit more complex. Maybe some kind of server type set up. The hatch had some letters and markings on it, but without knowing the prefixes there was no knowing what it indicated. Clearly, that's where the potential saboteur had gone through.

As he examined the room though, he could hear the faint but panicked voice of Mambi, followed by sinister chittering! The feline was close, up in one of the other ducts! It sounded like it were muffled by only a single room. He was talking about... soaking in a spa?


----------



## Silverthunder (Dec 7, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Black fang I don’t think this is good my old war wound is acting up again”


"Are uh... you going to be alright commander?" the otter asked, raising a brow. "I hate to be that guy, but maybe you'd be better off going to sick-call?"

Black Fang simply cleared his throat. "I see two officers nearby this concentration of unknowns. Find the closest engineers and reroute them to access this section." He ordered harshly.


----------



## Silverthunder (Dec 7, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> Trix: *Shrugs...* Meh... not everyone can handle my personality... but... you ask another question like that Im putting you back in that mess *she said pointing at the wire tangles* Smart alec


"Tsch," he scoffed a bit sarcastically, "Likewise, only cuffs for you... 'escapee'."

As they traded barbs, they began to hear mad thrashing up ahead! It sounded like something was tearing the place apart, ripping through metal and smashing components! It wasn't in the direction the drones had scurried off to with Mambi though, and who knows if they had the time to detour.


----------



## Universe (Dec 7, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Are uh... you going to be alright commander?" the otter asked, raising a brow. "I hate to be that guy, but maybe you'd be better off going to sick-call?"
> 
> Black Fang simply cleared his throat. "I see two officers nearby this concentration of unknowns. Find the closest engineers and reroute them to access this section." He ordered harshly.


“I’ll be fine just need to sit down”


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 7, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Corporal Ekheart," the bull replied, rendering a friendly two fingered salute, "and believe me... I don't. But I know how to be a police officer. If I only ever talk with other officers, then I don't exactly know what's really happening with the rest of the crew hu? We're in this together after all, at least, when the ship finally sets sail. And since none of us really know each other, I can't really take people's word for anything you know?"
> 
> "No?" Rikiti replied.
> 
> ...


Dorian felt like he'd missed a memo.

But honestly?  One, the sergeant _had_ said to report back to his section when he was done.  And two?  Was it _really_ wise to be anywhere near a place where an _actual attack_ had happened?  This was one of a very few spots where Dorian believed protocol was actively detrimental to operational security.

He felt safer staying close to Corporal Ekheart than he did back where he was working.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Dec 7, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Corporal Ekheart," the bull replied, rendering a friendly two fingered salute, "and believe me... I don't. But I know how to be a police officer. If I only ever talk with other officers, then I don't exactly know what's really happening with the rest of the crew hu? We're in this together after all, at least, when the ship finally sets sail. And since none of us really know each other, I can't really take people's word for anything you know?"
> 
> "No?" Rikiti replied.
> 
> ...


_Heep sighs and leans back against the wall, sliding down it to sit on the floor._
"How long will the lockdown last, sir?"


----------



## Marius Merganser (Dec 7, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> It was another utility area, this one at least free of any mechanical monstrosities. It was reminiscent of an old switchboard, but its actual purpose was likely quite a bit more complex. Maybe some kind of server type set up. The hatch had some letters and markings on it, but without knowing the prefixes there was no knowing what it indicated. Clearly, that's where the potential saboteur had gone through.
> 
> As he examined the room though, he could hear the faint but panicked voice of Mambi, followed by sinister chittering! The feline was close, up in one of the other ducts! It sounded like it were muffled by only a single room. He was talking about... soaking in a spa?



_Marius desperately wanted to bang on the walls and let Mambi know he was close by and on his way, but if he was talking with his captors, then tipping them off would be a bad idea. At least he knew he was alive.  The duck wondered if soaking in a spa was some kind of torture for felines.  If so, he felt sorry for them since it was one of his favorite things after flying a ship. 

He sighed and began looking for a grate in the ventilation tunnels where he could get closer._


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 8, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Tsch," he scoffed a bit sarcastically, "Likewise, only cuffs for you... 'escapee'."
> 
> As they traded barbs, they began to hear mad thrashing up ahead! It sounded like something was tearing the place apart, ripping through metal and smashing components! It wasn't in the direction the drones had scurried off to with Mambi though, and who knows if they had the time to detour.


Trix: "it just keeps getting frikn better doesn't it???"


----------



## Silverthunder (Dec 8, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Dorian felt like he'd missed a memo.
> 
> But honestly?  One, the sergeant _had_ said to report back to his section when he was done.  And two?  Was it _really_ wise to be anywhere near a place where an _actual attack_ had happened?  This was one of a very few spots where Dorian believed protocol was actively detrimental to operational security.
> 
> He felt safer staying close to Corporal Ekheart than he did back where he was working.





The_Happiest_Husky said:


> _Heep sighs and leans back against the wall, sliding down it to sit on the floor._
> "How long will the lockdown last, sir?"



"Oh, don't worry friend," Ekheart said to Heep, "you two don't have to wait, just have to be under escort right now. You're engineering Section One after all." 

He smirked at them. "Sergeant still has me on orders to take you back anyway. Just think of it as... time to prepare for the next horrible thing to happen?"

Ekheart gave a bit of a nervous laugh and nudged Dorian.  They continued through the beltway, which was eerily silent compared to earlier... there were plenty of people waiting impatiently, some sitting on the ground, whispering quietly to one another while the lockdown was in progress. Security was sparse unfortunately, even though they were supposed to be running around ensuring people didn't leave their locations, and checking for anyone that did, if the orientation before they arrived was anything to go by. But, security didn't seem to have enough personal to do anything like that to any efficient degree, despite their best efforts.

The trio reached the section one HQ, with one of the transport vehicles in the loading bay out front missing. In fact, upon entering the common area or lobby, everyone seemed to be gone. 

On the table in the middle of the room though, there were several stacks of thick orange and white uniform jumpsuits, with a utility pack sitting on each stack, basic tools included. There were even undershirts, undergarments, gloves, and goggles. Off to the side on another table were the more durable pieces of equipement like face masks, zero-g helmets, and boots. Each stack had names on them, with a stack each designated for Heep and Dorian.

"Alright, I'll catch you guys later," the officer said to them as he turned to leave, "remain here and I'll make sure you're checked in in security. Stay safe!"


----------



## Silverthunder (Dec 8, 2022)

Marius Merganser said:


> _Marius desperately wanted to bang on the walls and let Mambi know he was close by and on his way, but if he was talking with his captors, then tipping them off would be a bad idea. At least he knew he was alive.  The duck wondered if soaking in a spa was some kind of torture for felines.  If so, he felt sorry for them since it was one of his favorite things after flying a ship.
> 
> He sighed and began looking for a grate in the ventilation tunnels where he could get closer._


Fortunately, there were multiple shafts up above, like where he had come from. A closer look, and one even lead directly to presumably where Mambi was. Peaking in, there was a sturdy metal grate over the opening to the other compartment, but Marius could clearly see the red glow of the drones, mixed with a blue one likely emanating from a computer terminal. 

It was only a short crawl, but he could her the insectoid bots chittering and riling up on the other side. Whatever was happening, it didn't sound like they were too happy.


----------



## Silverthunder (Dec 8, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> Trix: "it just keeps getting frikn better doesn't it???"



"Ey! Why'd you stop!?" the squirrel huffed behind her, tapping her boots, "you're the one that didn't want to turn around... I think... pick a path and lets move!"


----------



## Silverthunder (Dec 8, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I’ll be fine just need to sit down”



"Mhmm..." Senemen replied, a little skeptical, "well, either way, it might be prudent to make a visit to the aid station and make sure they have your condition on file. You never know." 

"Sir," Blackfang interjected harshly, "the captain is expecting an update on the situation. Shall I inform him or would you like to?"


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 8, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Ey! Why'd you stop!?" the squirrel huffed behind her, tapping her boots, "you're the one that didn't want to turn around... I think... pick a path and lets move!"


Trix: *turns like she wants to kill the warden* "Oh IM SORRY (sarcasm) did you want to be in front not knowing what murderous creature lays 5 feet in front of your face just waiting to rip the flesh off your face and drain the life from your body???"


----------



## Silverthunder (Dec 8, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> Trix: *turns like she wants to kill the warden* "Oh IM SORRY (sarcasm) did you want to be in front not knowing what murderous creature lays 5 feet in front of your face just waiting to rip the flesh off your face and drain the life from your body???"



"Pff, quit'ch your whinging! I faught of a giant tarantula with my bear hands once, and I was the one doing the biting!" He claimed.

The mad thrashing had suddenly stopped during their back and forth... either it had heard them and went quiet to lay in ambush, or it had decided to leave. Hopefully the latter.


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 8, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Pff, quit'ch your whinging! I faught of a giant tarantula with my bear hands once, and I was the one doing the biting!" He claimed.
> 
> The mad thrashing had suddenly stopped during their back and forth... either it had heard them and went quiet to lay in ambush, or it had decided to leave. Hopefully the latter.


Trix: "alright then be my guest at following me to a certain death" then she picked a pathway and walked down it


----------



## Universe (Dec 8, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Mhmm..." Senemen replied, a little skeptical, "well, either way, it might be prudent to make a visit to the aid station and make sure they have your condition on file. You never know."
> 
> "Sir," Blackfang interjected harshly, "the captain is expecting an update on the situation. Shall I inform him or would you like to?"


“You can”


----------



## Mambi (Dec 8, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> They didn't like that...
> 
> The bots exploded in a cacophonous frenzy once more, so close to accomplishing their objective, yet denied far more quickly. A bunch of them grabbed and pulled on his legs while others snapped at his arms to try and pull him to the wall, or force him to make the gesture to open one of his portals. Perhaps they weren't as coordinated as a drone swarm should be on this particular matter.
> 
> ...



_<the cat started to sweat a little now, as clearly they were going to be insistent on this matter. He winced as the bots tugs at his limbs and fur, shaking more as they get more aggressive in their actions. Curiously though, a different planet...he thinks hard; if they were using him to attack you think they'd have insisted on the *same *planet? Could they just have multiple targets in mind, or was there something else at play. He had to stall anyway, so only one way to find out...>_

Ok, new planet, charming desert place. I'm telling you though, I can't just be shown a photo, really! I need to know where it is to go there!! I have to *feel* it inside my mind before I can open a portal anywhere, and frankly I'm a little too freaked out to concentrate!!! Give me a few minutes and stop poking and pulling at me and maybe I can get you somewhere? You got coordinates? A star chart? Anything useful aside from a picture guys?

_<he sighs deeply and shrugs> _Ummm, are you even understanding a single word I'm saying anymore?? Here, maybe I can get some help in translating, my partner was really good at talking. One sec..._"_*MARIUS, HELP!"..."MARIUS...HELP!!!"  *Er...that's his name, "Marius Help" It's an odd name but he likes it, ok? If he's nearby and heard he'll come and translate anything you need. Great duck but a terrible prisoner...works best when free roaming, just so you know. _<giggles weakly>

<gulp> _Ummm, look, maybe tell me *why* you want to go there to pass the time? New home? What's in the canisters, terraforming stuff? 'Casue I have some experience in that matter and I think you'll need something more nutrient-rich, and I don't even know what spiderbots eat but I suspect it doesn't grow on trees so...what's the deal? Whatcha need to go there for that can't wait?


----------



## Marius Merganser (Dec 8, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> Fortunately, there were multiple shafts up above, like where he had come from. A closer look, and one even lead directly to presumably where Mambi was. Peaking in, there was a sturdy metal grate over the opening to the other compartment, but Marius could clearly see the red glow of the drones, mixed with a blue one likely emanating from a computer terminal.
> 
> It was only a short crawl, but he could her the insectoid bots chittering and riling up on the other side. Whatever was happening, it didn't sound like they were too happy.





Mambi said:


> _<he sighs deeply and shrugs> Ummm, are you even understanding a single word I'm saying anymore?? Here, maybe I can get some help in translating, my partner was really good at talking. One sec..."_*MARIUS, HELP!"..."MARIUS...HELP!!!"  *Er...that's his name, "Marius Help" It's an odd name but he likes it, ok? If he's nearby and heard he'll come and translate anything you need. Great duck but a terrible prisoner...works best when free roaming, just so you know. _<giggles weakly>
> 
> <gulp> _Ummm, look, maybe tell me *why* you want to go there to pass the time? New home? What's in the canisters, terraforming stuff? 'Casue I have some experience in that matter and I think you'll need something more nutrient-rich, and I don't even know what spiderbots eat but I suspect it doesn't grow on trees so...what's the deal? Whatcha need to go there for that can't wait?



_From somewhere distant, the cat heard an echoing, but familiar voice._
*"Hang on @Mambi!" *

_Suddenly, there was a very loud bang followed by_ *"OW!*", _and then after a short pause, there was a loud and constant stream of cursing that even the robots seemed unsettled to hear.  The colorful tirade ended with a far less enthusiastic_, "Hang on, Mambi."  _This was followed by the ear piercing sounds of squeaking and grinding metal.  _

"Wait, I almost got it."

_The bolts securing the grate didn't fail with Marius's kick and he had to bend the dented grate back and forth to weaken the metal.  After three more kicks, the metal grate finally fell to the floor with a loud clatter and Marius cautiously hopped out of the vent._

"Okay, this party is over!"


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 8, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Oh, don't worry friend," Ekheart said to Heep, "you two don't have to wait, just have to be under escort right now. You're engineering Section One after all."
> 
> He smirked at them. "Sergeant still has me on orders to take you back anyway. Just think of it as... time to prepare for the next horrible thing to happen?"
> 
> ...


"Thanks, officer."

On the one hand, it looks like the report to section command would have to wait.

On the other hand, Dorian was glad to be away from the section where they'd fought the drone.  And he was delighted to see reserved uniforms for himself and Heep.  And equipment!

Dorian went over to his stack of gear.

"Ah, good.  We might want to suit up proper, Heep.  If they had any sense designing these, they'll be better protection than our civvie gear.  We'll certainly need it."

Dorian removed his jacket, leaving him in just his civilian jumpsuit, and put it under the table roughly below where his stack of gear was.  He put the utility pack slightly to the side and examined one of the jumpsuits on the table.

He wanted to have a look at how well the jumpsuit was made before putting it on.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Dec 8, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Thanks, officer."
> 
> On the one hand, it looks like the report to section command would have to wait.
> 
> ...


_Heep looks through the gear, feeling it for quality. _
"These look pretty good. Definitely higher quality than this," _He tugs at his grey jumpsuit. "_And I won't stand out. I feel like people were staring at the insignia."
_They might have been, too. A sheathed sword isn't exactly a common symbol to see on an engineer.

He flips over the new jumpsuit, checking out the back side.
"_They even got the specifications for a tail cover."
_He looks past the outfit at the boots, and frowns.
"_I don't think the boots are going to fit correctly, though. Might have to keep my old pair."


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 8, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> _Heep looks through the gear, feeling it for quality. _
> "These look pretty good. Definitely higher quality than this," _He tugs at his grey jumpsuit. "_And I won't stand out. I feel like people were staring at the insignia."
> _They might have been, too. A sheathed sword isn't exactly a common symbol to see on an engineer.
> 
> ...


"Yeah, that insignia's an unusual one alright."

Dorian examined his jumpsuit more.

"It looks like they got the four arms right... they even have this set right to fit the rump feathers, which is not something I'd expect to see even in Rukbat.  I'd say they don't understand Rukbatian culture, but it's perfect for someone in our line of work."

He looked past to the boots.

"The boots... Rukbatian engineers do bother with footwear but these boots seem quite a bit bulkier than I'm used to.  One way to find out, right?"


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Dec 8, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Yeah, that insignia's an unusual one alright."
> 
> Dorian examined his jumpsuit more.
> 
> ...


_Heep nods in agreement, and begins folding and gathering everything back into a neat stack.
"_I'm going to take these back to my bunk and try them on."
_He seems to get a little bit nervous, and his accent thickens when he speaks again, his speech getting more growly with emphasis on harsher sounding syllables._
"Hey, well, I'd like to work with you again. You're nice. I think we would make a good team."


----------



## Silverthunder (Dec 9, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the cat started to sweat a little now, as clearly they were going to be insistent on this matter. He winced as the bots tugs at his limbs and fur, shaking more as they get more aggressive in their actions. Curiously though, a different planet...he thinks hard; if they were using him to attack you think they'd have insisted on the *same *planet? Could they just have multiple targets in mind, or was there something else at play. He had to stall anyway, so only one way to find out...>_
> 
> Ok, new planet, charming desert place. I'm telling you though, I can't just be shown a photo, really! I need to know where it is to go there!! I have to *feel* it inside my mind before I can open a portal anywhere, and frankly I'm a little too freaked out to concentrate!!! Give me a few minutes and stop poking and pulling at me and maybe I can get you somewhere? You got coordinates? A star chart? Anything useful aside from a picture guys?
> 
> ...



The drones gave pause, ceasing their pulling and tugging as Mambi explained the very simple nature of his inability to preform on command. The bots seemed to take his explanation to heart, understanding completely his explanation, and apparently at least a little sympathetic as they let go of him. Fortunately, they seemed invested in this endeavor, and the drones perked up with solutions to solve any of the feline's potential roadblocks.

The screen began flashing with other windows beside the planet, just quick blips of what looked like encyclopedic information about the location, despite it lacking much in the way of detail. There were even coordinates, and dates, possibly indicating a survey mission. The last one seemed to be about a century and a half ago, and the planet didn't really even have a name.

Reasonably understanding that wouldn't be enough, one of the drone's climbed out a nearby vent with something in its mechanical mandibles. It hurried over to Mambi, carrying a large rock, possibly from one of the biospheres.

They were all cooperating, coordinating like an intelligent swarm to accomplish whatever odd objectives they had in mind! It was exciting to say the least!

The drone with the rock climbed up the wall beside Mambi, then jumped onto Mambi's shoulders, digging its spider legs into his back and chest! It began viciously smacking the rock against the side of Mambi's head- repeatedly against his skull before trying to shove the piece of sediment into his ear! The others chittered more excitedly, as this may have been the final step in accomplishing their ultimate goal... others began to arrive with other pieces of sand, dirt, and rocks, ready to force them into his head so that he could, in fact, feel it inside of his mind... 



Marius Merganser said:


> _From somewhere distant, the cat heard an echoing, but familiar voice._
> *"Hang on @Mambi!" *
> 
> _Suddenly, there was a very loud bang followed by_ *"OW!*", _and then after a short pause, there was a loud and constant stream of cursing that even the robots seemed unsettled to hear.  The colorful tirade ended with a far less enthusiastic_, "Hang on, Mambi."  _This was followed by the ear piercing sounds of squeaking and grinding metal.  _
> ...



Marius jumped out of the vent in a glorious display, crashing down into the swarm of bots who were chittering, seemingly chanting excitedly as several of the mechanoids viciously beat Mambi with rocks and dirt in some twisted macabre mechanical ritual! 

Whatever torture they were trying to preform, they attempted to shove rocks into his ears, holding him down while they did so with ruthless and sadistic fervor!

Even though he landed on top of them, they paid Marius no heed as their number covered the floor, walls, and ceiling in their entirety like some cult temple.


----------



## Silverthunder (Dec 9, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Yeah, that insignia's an unusual one alright."
> 
> Dorian examined his jumpsuit more.
> 
> ...





The_Happiest_Husky said:


> _Heep nods in agreement, and begins folding and gathering everything back into a neat stack.
> "_I'm going to take these back to my bunk and try them on."
> _He seems to get a little bit nervous, and his accent thickens when he speaks again, his speech getting more growly with emphasis on harsher sounding syllables._
> "Hey, well, I'd like to work with you again. You're nice. I think we would make a good team."



The uniforms were definitely quality. And, unless Heep missed the mark, the design wasn't too dissimilar to some fabrics the Ascendancy wore on a coalition vessel. The ascendancy tended to prefer quality a bit more than quantity. What they built, tended to last. 

It was thick, durable, it felt like soft cloth on the inside and a rubber fake leather mix on the outside. They could even feel some denser material layered in between, not unlike a military flack vest. Extra pads were visible on the outside on the knees, elbows, and rear, being more rough for better grip but cushioned on the inside. They were airtight, with some connectors in the back and front in case they needed to be reconfigured for other purposes. 

"Wow! Where'd you guys come from?" Came a familiar annoying voice, the feline from before popped his head out of the hallway heading towards the bunks. "I thought you two were already over in security... but I bet the sarge forgot about you two, he seems like that kinda person right?"


----------



## Silverthunder (Dec 9, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> Trix: "alright then be my guest at following me to a certain death" then she picked a pathway and walked down it


"Certain death hu? You seem like a confident security officer..." the squirrel replied sarcastically as they found the source of the noise... or at least, the room. 

The access hatch had been ripped open... giant claw marks crisscrossed the small utility room. Electronics were shattered, and cables had been ripped out of the wall, along with the panels they were attached to. Even the bulkhead girders had been torn through. Whatever had torn through there, was gone.

"What the..." the warden whispered as he followed her in, weaponless due to the chaos of before. 

Only she was armed, and with a meager knife no less.


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 9, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Certain death hu? You seem like a confident security officer..." the squirrel replied sarcastically as they found the source of the noise... or at least, the room.
> 
> The access hatch had been ripped open... giant claw marks crisscrossed the small utility room. Electronics were shattered, and cables had been ripped out of the wall, along with the panels they were attached to. Even the bulkhead girders had been torn through. Whatever had torn through there, was gone.
> 
> ...


Trix: "Not such a smart alec no huh?" *sighs* "I have a really bad feeling about whatever the heck is going on here"


----------



## Universe (Dec 9, 2022)

“I don’t like leaving this room at the moment”


----------



## Universe (Dec 9, 2022)

“My escort got kidnapped I got covered in fire extinguisher foam and now this”


----------



## Universe (Dec 9, 2022)

“I never did get my uniform.”


----------



## Silverthunder (Dec 9, 2022)

Universe said:


> “You can”


Black Fang seemed... displeased by Universe's response, but nodded and turn to leave all the same. 

"Oh, by the way, I'm Major Senemen. Chief armorer of the vessel. I control and maintain all weapons, ordinance, and military gear on board the ship. That includes the weapons batteries, artillery shells, rifles, pistols, ammo, you name it. Some of the body armor as well, but that's less strictly controlled," the otter explained to Universe. "If you need any training for your team, feel free to hit me up! I got this awesome set up for virtual combat ranges!"


----------



## Universe (Dec 9, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> Black Fang seemed... displeased by Universe's response, but nodded and turn to leave all the same.
> 
> "Oh, by the way, I'm Major Senemen. Chief armorer of the vessel. I control and maintain all weapons, ordinance, and military gear on board the ship. That includes the weapons batteries, artillery shells, rifles, pistols, ammo, you name it. Some of the body armor as well, but that's less strictly controlled," the otter explained to Universe. "If you need any training for your team, feel free to hit me up! I got this awesome set up for virtual combat ranges!"


*I looked at him* “what did you do with Trixie?!” *I said in an intimidating tone*


----------



## Universe (Dec 9, 2022)

“where is my team?”


----------



## Silverthunder (Dec 9, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I looked at him* “what did you do with Trixie?!” *I said in an intimidating tone*


Senemen paused, before turning slightly and somewhat incredulously. "What _exactly_ do you mean? You mean your FEAR team commander? I had her detained for disobeying a lawful order, insubordination, and carrying an unauthorized weapon across the ship. It's all in my report sir. I tend to follow the law and our regulations very seriously."


----------



## Universe (Dec 9, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> Senemen paused, before turning slightly and somewhat incredulously. "What _exactly_ do you mean? You mean your FEAR team commander? I had her detained for disobeying a lawful order, insubordination, and carrying an unauthorized weapon across the ship. It's all in my report sir. I tend to follow the law and our regulations very seriously."


*My helmet stays on making him wonder what I looked like under there* “I was looking forward to meeting her!”


----------



## Silverthunder (Dec 9, 2022)

Universe said:


> *My helmet stays on making him wonder what I looked like under there* “I was looking forward to meeting her!”


"I would keep her at arms length for the time being," Senemen concluded. "At least until I've had time to straighten her out. Her punishment is ultimately up to you, but her behavior was nothing remarkable. Just a greenhorn playing games, I've seen it a hundred times. I put the fear of the gods into her, she gets the point. But, just to make sure, I recommend sixty days of extra duty under my watch, and a mark on her record."


----------



## Silverthunder (Dec 9, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> Trix: "Not such a smart alec no huh?" *sighs* "I have a really bad feeling about whatever the heck is going on here"


"Think I'm gonna be sick..." he replied as he looked around at the carnage. 

Upon closer inspection, there appeared to be several of the spider bots on the ground. One looked chewed up, for lack of a better word, while the other had parts of it clearly bitten off.


----------



## Universe (Dec 9, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "I would keep her at arms length for the time being," Senemen concluded. "At least until I've had time to straighten her out. Her punishment is ultimately up to you, but her behavior was nothing remarkable. Just a greenhorn playing games, I've seen it a hundred times. I put the fear of the gods into her, she gets the point. But, just to make sure, I recommend sixty days of extra duty under my watch, and a mark on her record."


“I TOOK A BOMB TO THE FACE SARGENT A BOMB AND I AM PERFECTLY FINE!”


----------



## Universe (Dec 9, 2022)

*I was furious*


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 9, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Think I'm gonna be sick..." he replied as he looked around at the carnage.
> 
> Upon closer inspection, there appeared to be several of the spider bots on the ground. One looked chewed up, for lack of a better word, while the other had parts of it clearly bitten off.


Trix: Aw heck yeah... that's my kinda party *she said sarcastically* I'll gladly accept that apology right about now


----------



## Silverthunder (Dec 9, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I TOOK A BOMB TO THE FACE SARGENT A BOMB AND I AM PERFECTLY FINE!”





Universe said:


> *I was furious*



Senemen stared at him, confused, then glanced from side to side at the others in the command center. Several folks had stood up immediately, while others turned to see what was happening after Universe's outburst. 

"Sir, are you... _sure_ your fine?" Senemen asked carefully. "It's alright if you need to head to the infirmary, Black Fang is more than capable of watching the command center until you return. How about, I escort you there too?"


----------



## Silverthunder (Dec 9, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> Trix: Aw heck yeah... that's my kinda party *she said sarcastically* I'll gladly accept that apology right about now


"Tsch, I only ever apologized to my pet rat when I picked him up by the tail once..." the warden replied jokingly as he looked around, touching the damage to inspect it himself.


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 9, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Tsch, I only ever apologized to my pet rat when I picked him up by the tail once..." the warden replied jokingly as he looked around, touching the damage to inspect it himself.


Trix: "Ok" *walks past the door and keeps on the path leaving the warden behind*


----------



## Universe (Dec 9, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> Senemen stared at him, confused, then glanced from side to side at the others in the command center. Several folks had stood up immediately, while others turned to see what was happening after Universe's outburst.
> 
> "Sir, are you... _sure_ your fine?" Senemen asked carefully. "It's alright if you need to head to the infirmary, Black Fang is more than capable of watching the command center until you return. How about, I escort you there too?"


“I’LL BE FINE”


----------



## Universe (Dec 9, 2022)

*I took a breath*


----------



## Universe (Dec 9, 2022)

“Sorry I’ve had a stressful day”


----------



## Marius Merganser (Dec 9, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> Marius jumped out of the vent in a glorious display, crashing down into the swarm of bots who were chittering, seemingly chanting excitedly as several of the mechanoids viciously beat Mambi with rocks and dirt in some twisted macabre mechanical ritual!
> 
> Whatever torture they were trying to preform, they attempted to shove rocks into his ears, holding him down while they did so with ruthless and sadistic fervor!
> 
> Even though he landed on top of them, they paid Marius no heed as their number covered the floor, walls, and ceiling in their entirety like some cult temple.



"Hey! HEY!  *HEY!"  *Marius shouted at the bots as he tip-toed over them to get closer to Mambi.

"Stop that!" He grabbed at the bots whacking the cat with rocks and dirt to get them to stop, but they only seemed to make a disapproving noise at him and continued.  Failing that, he tried to put himself between @Mambi and the bots to block their assault, but they proceeded to smash dirt against his uniform, getting it rather...dirty.

*"OH, COME ON!"*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 9, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> The uniforms were definitely quality. And, unless Heep missed the mark, the design wasn't too dissimilar to some fabrics the Ascendancy wore on a coalition vessel. The ascendancy tended to prefer quality a bit more than quantity. What they built, tended to last.
> 
> It was thick, durable, it felt like soft cloth on the inside and a rubber fake leather mix on the outside. They could even feel some denser material layered in between, not unlike a military flack vest. Extra pads were visible on the outside on the knees, elbows, and rear, being more rough for better grip but cushioned on the inside. They were airtight, with some connectors in the back and front in case they needed to be reconfigured for other purposes.
> 
> "Wow! Where'd you guys come from?" Came a familiar annoying voice, the feline from before popped his head out of the hallway heading towards the bunks. "I thought you two were already over in security... but I bet the sarge forgot about you two, he seems like that kinda person right?"


Now _this_ was a good uniform.  Dorian just needed the right space to get into it.  The bunks looked like the right spot.

"We were on a call before we could get our stuff.  I can confidently say we handled it with swanlike grace."

Heep could probably figure out that was at least somewhat sarcastic just from being at the situation.  But beyond that, the thing about Rukbatians is that their swans... were actually quite boorish, not graceful.  So the idea of "swanlike grace" was a joke in and of itself in that culture.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Dec 10, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Now _this_ was a good uniform.  Dorian just needed the right space to get into it.  The bunks looked like the right spot.
> 
> "We were on a call before we could get our stuff.  I can confidently say we handled it with swanlike grace."
> 
> Heep could probably figure out that was at least somewhat sarcastic just from being at the situation.  But beyond that, the thing about Rukbatians is that their swans... were actually quite boorish, not graceful.  So the idea of "swanlike grace" was a joke in and of itself in that culture.


_Heep ignores the cat, picking up his things. As he does so, one boot falls off the stack and onto the floor, and he sighs._


----------



## Silverthunder (Dec 11, 2022)

Marius Merganser said:


> "Hey! HEY!  *HEY!"  *Marius shouted at the bots as he tip-toed over them to get closer to Mambi.
> 
> "Stop that!" He grabbed at the bots whacking the cat with rocks and dirt to get them to stop, but they only seemed to make a disapproving noise at him and continued.  Failing that, he tried to put himself between @Mambi and the bots to block their assault, but they proceeded to smash dirt against his uniform, getting it rather...dirty.
> 
> *"OH, COME ON!"*


@Mambi 

The bots continued their mindless vicious onslaught, breaking dirt clods and smearing the particles of mud against Marius's uniform, tearing it even further with the various rocks and debris. Being blocked by the avian, the bots pulled back and ceased their smashing and bashing, angrily chittering and skittering in frenzy, having been cheated by Marius. 

They snipped and snapped with their metal mandibles, trying to bite and threaten Marius while others climbed over each other to get to Mambi behind him. Images of the barren rocky planet and the little bit of survey data accompanying it began to flash more frantically on the screen. 

One of the drones carrying the thermos sized biohazard container decided to get in on the action as well, and used the potentially deadly device to smack the duck!


----------



## Silverthunder (Dec 11, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Now _this_ was a good uniform.  Dorian just needed the right space to get into it.  The bunks looked like the right spot.
> 
> "We were on a call before we could get our stuff.  I can confidently say we handled it with swanlike grace."
> 
> Heep could probably figure out that was at least somewhat sarcastic just from being at the situation.  But beyond that, the thing about Rukbatians is that their swans... were actually quite boorish, not graceful.  So the idea of "swanlike grace" was a joke in and of itself in that culture.





The_Happiest_Husky said:


> _Heep ignores the cat, picking up his things. As he does so, one boot falls off the stack and onto the floor, and he sighs._



"Oh, that's good!" the feline concluded at Dorian's reply, following the two of them back to their bunk rooms where they presumably expected at least a little bit of privacy to change into their uniforms... 

The feline absent mindedly picked up Heep's boot, still following Dorian and holding on to it. "Oh yea, they're really comfortable, trust me. Dude, I bet you could do some awesome stuff with this on. Like, I wore something like this when I was in basic and I saw a dummy take a grenade with it! Not a single scratch!" 

He didn't seem to consider the explosive pressure of such an encounter... the suits likely wouldn't protect against jelofying of one's insides from the overpressure of an explosive device. Not much outside of hard shell armor did. Hopefully, they wouldn't have to deal with too many explosive components on the trip though...


----------



## Silverthunder (Dec 11, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I’LL BE FINE”





Universe said:


> “Sorry I’ve had a stressful day”



Senemen raised a brow at Universe's outburst and subsequent reply.

"Sir, forgive me for being blunt, but I think I must insist..." the Major turned to face Universe completely, squaring up to him like a police officer confronting a suspect. "You don't seem to be in the right frame of mind right now. Better to play it safe than sorry, right?"


----------



## Silverthunder (Dec 11, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> Trix: "Ok" *walks past the door and keeps on the path leaving the warden behind*


The warden didn't pay her any mind, taking another look at the damage, before mentally logging it in his head and following along. "You sure we shouldn't turn back to get back up with us?"

Stepping out of the room and into the ripped open hatch, they found themselves in an access tunnel. More official than the one the drones had made with their radical restructuring. 

"Ma'am? What are you doing here?" came an only slightly familiar voice. 

Sergeant First Class Fizzle stood behind them in the hallway, looking at her suspiciously before taking note of the ripped hatch and frame. 

"I'm going to hazard a guess and concluded you are not genetically modified to the point of becoming a hulking monstrosity capable of damaging starship hulls?" he commented with an abbreviated salute.


----------



## Universe (Dec 11, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> Senemen raised a brow at Universe's outburst and subsequent reply.
> 
> "Sir, forgive me for being blunt, but I think I must insist..." the Major turned to face Universe completely, squaring up to him like a police officer confronting a suspect. "You don't seem to be in the right frame of mind right now. Better to play it safe than sorry, right?"


“I said I’m fine”


----------



## Universe (Dec 11, 2022)

*I took a deep breath and regained my composure* “I still haven’t gotten my uniform yet.”


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 11, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> The warden didn't pay her any mind, taking another look at the damage, before mentally logging it in his head and following along. "You sure we shouldn't turn back to get back up with us?"
> 
> Stepping out of the room and into the ripped open hatch, they found themselves in an access tunnel. More official than the one the drones had made with their radical restructuring.
> 
> ...


Trix: No... but whatever the drones are did this...


----------



## Universe (Dec 11, 2022)

“Alpha scan the whole ship please and create a 3D blueprint for reference!”


----------



## Mambi (Dec 11, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> The drones gave pause, ceasing their pulling and tugging as Mambi explained the very simple nature of his inability to preform on command. The bots seemed to take his explanation to heart, understanding completely his explanation, and apparently at least a little sympathetic as they let go of him. Fortunately, they seemed invested in this endeavor, and the drones perked up with solutions to solve any of the feline's potential roadblocks.
> 
> The screen began flashing with other windows beside the planet, just quick blips of what looked like encyclopedic information about the location, despite it lacking much in the way of detail. There were even coordinates, and dates, possibly indicating a survey mission. The last one seemed to be about a century and a half ago, and the planet didn't really even have a name.
> 
> ...



_<the cat batted the bots away from his head as he winced in pain> _*OW!!!* Hey, quit it, stop! Desist!! NOT what I...*OW!!! *Crap, I smell waffles now...*OW!!! Not literally in my head, mentally...imagination...<*_the realization dawns on him like a light as he gasps in surprise> _Crap, you're an AI...you don't *have *that. Look, I...*OW!!!*



Silverthunder said:


> @Mambi
> 
> The bots continued their mindless vicious onslaught, breaking dirt clods and smearing the particles of mud against Marius's uniform, tearing it even further with the various rocks and debris. Being blocked by the avian, the bots pulled back and ceased their smashing and bashing, angrily chittering and skittering in frenzy, having been cheated by Marius.
> 
> ...



_<the cat sees the duck (@Marius Merganser ) drop and lights up in joy at a familiar friendly face for a change>_

*MARIUS!* You found me! We gotta...look out! _<the cat swats at the bots and fights through his headache and dirt in his fur barely. Diving agilely near the duck, he flips onto his front paws like a gymnast and continuing the roll, pushes hard against the ground to kicks the canister away with his rear paws, dropkicking it into the swarm and knocking over a few bots in the process. He quickly recovers and getting to his feet, look around at the swarms of bots and grabs the wing of his companion> _

I think they want me to portal those canisters I kicked to some planet or something like that! We were...communication failure and all. _<he knocks a small pebble out of his ear as he shakes his head>_ Still, good timing though, thank *you*! We gotta find some way out of here, and I can't calm down enough to focus on an exit hole!

_<the spiderbots start to clatter menacingly as the cat starts to sweat and shake> _Y-you don't happen to have any sort of a *plan* here by any chance, do you?


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Dec 11, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Oh, that's good!" the feline concluded at Dorian's reply, following the two of them back to their bunk rooms where they presumably expected at least a little bit of privacy to change into their uniforms...
> 
> The feline absent mindedly picked up Heep's boot, still following Dorian and holding on to it. "Oh yea, they're really comfortable, trust me. Dude, I bet you could do some awesome stuff with this on. Like, I wore something like this when I was in basic and I saw a dummy take a grenade with it! Not a single scratch!"
> 
> He didn't seem to consider the explosive pressure of such an encounter... the suits likely wouldn't protect against jelofying of one's insides from the overpressure of an explosive device. Not much outside of hard shell armor did. Hopefully, they wouldn't have to deal with too many explosive components on the trip though...


_Reaching his bunkroom, Heep sets his things down and takes the other boot from the cat. He nods in thanks, and goes inside to try the new gear on._


----------



## Marius Merganser (Dec 11, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the cat batted the bots away from his head as he winced in pain> _*OW!!!* Hey, quit it, stop! Desist!! NOT what I...*OW!!! *Crap, I smell waffles now...*OW!!! Not literally in my head, mentally...imagination...<*_the realization dawns on him like a light as he gasps in surprise> _Crap, you're an AI...you don't *have *that. Look, I...*OW!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"I plan on finding the guy controlling these bots and making him pay for a new uniform!"  _Marius tried pushing away some of bots that were crowding his space, but they were undeterred._

"I'm guessing those aren't canisters of nice, warm soup?" _He twisted and pivoted his body in an odd dance to avoid the bots pinching at him but was forced back to the vent where he entered.  He ducked low to avoid the reach of a bot's strike, and then picked up the heavy metal grate he had dislodged earlier. He gave it a mighty swing and swatted the closest bot away, sending it into the wall with a loud clank. It sparked and fizzled for a bit before it's eye went dark.  

Impressed with his attack, he swung again, smashing another bot flat on the floor. But he had to revert to using the grate as a shield before he could attack again.  _
"Get behind me?  Unless there's another way out, we have to go back in the vents!"


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 12, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Oh, that's good!" the feline concluded at Dorian's reply, following the two of them back to their bunk rooms where they presumably expected at least a little bit of privacy to change into their uniforms...
> 
> The feline absent mindedly picked up Heep's boot, still following Dorian and holding on to it. "Oh yea, they're really comfortable, trust me. Dude, I bet you could do some awesome stuff with this on. Like, I wore something like this when I was in basic and I saw a dummy take a grenade with it! Not a single scratch!"
> 
> He didn't seem to consider the explosive pressure of such an encounter... the suits likely wouldn't protect against jelofying of one's insides from the overpressure of an explosive device. Not much outside of hard shell armor did. Hopefully, they wouldn't have to deal with too many explosive components on the trip though...


Dorian nervously thought back to his encounter with the drone expert and what he was told about the contents of those spider bots.

_<<Am I seriously going to be the only true civvie on board this ship?>>_

As he reached his bunk with his stuff, he decided he had to provide an answer to the feline.

"Hahaha... thing is, if I remember my explosives right, those also have a high-pressure component, not just a cutting one.  There's only so many types of protection that can do much about the pressure... I'd better hope I have swift feet if something's gonna blow, right?"


----------



## Silverthunder (Dec 12, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the cat batted the bots away from his head as he winced in pain> _*OW!!!* Hey, quit it, stop! Desist!! NOT what I...*OW!!! *Crap, I smell waffles now...*OW!!! Not literally in my head, mentally...imagination...<*_the realization dawns on him like a light as he gasps in surprise> _Crap, you're an AI...you don't *have *that. Look, I...*OW!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Marius Merganser said:


> "I plan on finding the guy controlling these bots and making him pay for a new uniform!"  _Marius tried pushing away some of bots that were crowding his space, but they were undeterred._
> 
> "I'm guessing those aren't canisters of nice, warm soup?" _He twisted and pivoted his body in an odd dance to avoid the bots pinching at him but was forced back to the vent where he entered.  He ducked low to avoid the reach of a bot's strike, and then picked up the heavy metal grate he had dislodged earlier. He gave it a mighty swing and swatted the closest bot away, sending it into the wall with a loud clank. It sparked and fizzled for a bit before it's eye went dark.
> 
> ...



Marius's impressive display of martial defense impressed and surprised even the drones! Though, hitting them with the grate revealed them to be quite a bit denser and sturdier than they first looked. And yet, even though he was unable to so much as dent or scratch them with his blows, the impact was able to disable some of them, at least temporarily. 

Mambi's impressive acrobatic display was enough to send the container hurdling across the small room, smacking through at least a dozen of the drones. 

Suddenly, the assault paused, and the drones spread away from where the container landed, backing up from Mambi and Marius and ceasing the attack. They went eerily silent... turning to stare at the container as it rolled across the floor...

The uncomfortable silence was broken by a light, constant hissing. The biohazard container began spraying a small stream of whatever chemical sloshed within onto the floor! Perhaps reverse drop kicking a safety container with potentially deadly materials inside wasn't a productive plan of action.

A green fleshy tentacle erupted from the metal floor where the container was spraying, snaking towards Mambi and Marius! The tendrils split and divided like an infestation with rapid and unnatural speed, snaking across the floor and up the walls. 

The drones panicked and jumped to avoid the rapidly spreading growth. Then... it stopped just as quickly... stopping just as it was about to touch Mambi and Marius. The tendrils began to bubble and bulge like they were about to explode! 

And it did... vibrant grasses, mushroom stalks, and small young sprigs burst forth from the vines and roots, spreading much slower across the floor. It seemed to grow and spread around the two of them, completely avoiding their biological forms. The drones were still panicking, running from the growth as it engulfed at least a dozen of the drones that weren't fast enough to escape... they, were not spared.


----------



## Silverthunder (Dec 12, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> _Reaching his bunkroom, Heep sets his things down and takes the other boot from the cat. He nods in thanks, and goes inside to try the new gear on._





Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Dorian nervously thought back to his encounter with the drone expert and what he was told about the contents of those spider bots.
> 
> _<<Am I seriously going to be the only true civvie on board this ship?>>_
> 
> ...



The uniforms were quite loose, but that might have been intentional by design. Or maybe they just hadn't gotten the correct measurements for Heep... the ascendancy had a bad habit of standardization, always ordering equipment slightly bigger than its coalition partners might have needed. 

"Oh yea... that makes sense," the feline nodded as he followed Dorian to his bunk down the hall from Heep. "Well, least we won't have to worry about explosions and stuff!"

As he chuckled at the thought of such horrible danger, the feline's EVA began to ding, causing him to jump, tail poofing as a result. 

"Yes sir! Err- I mean- sergeant!" the cat pulled the device to his ear, fumbling with it even though it were attached to his arm... "Y- yes sergeant! No sergeant- wh- emergency!?"

There was a short pause and the feline cleared his throat, forcing himself to regain his composure. "I mean- understood. Sorry, I didn't mean to sound panick- no! I mean, I'm sorry, not you're sorry- I mean- yes, they're back I'm not alone. I'll tell them!"


----------



## Universe (Dec 12, 2022)

“I’ll be fine I’ll be fine *I said while Alpha was scanning the ship for security reasons*


----------



## Silverthunder (Dec 12, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> Trix: No... but whatever the drones are did this...


"Hmm... Indeed..." he replied quietly, perhaps not agreeing or disagreeing with her comment. "Very well! Shall we then? I look forward to anylizing your strengths and weaknesses ma'am."

"Corporal!" the slug rabbit shouted at the squirrel, who nearly fell over at the suddenness and sheer commanding sharpness of the sergeant, "take point!" 

"Ah, well, I don't really have a weapon, and you're not-" 

"I didn't ask!" he replied, raising a fist to the taller security officer, who rushed forward to lead the way so as not to raise the little commando's ire even further.


----------



## Silverthunder (Dec 12, 2022)

Universe said:


> “I’ll be fine I’ll be fine *I said while Alpha was scanning the ship for security reasons*


The scan was incomplete. The design of the ship made it nearly impossible for outside or third party devices to scan its interior. This was of course, by design, for the sake of safety and security. It as a feature pioneered by the Ascendancy, who had a habit of building the absolute best ship super-structures and frames in the galaxy. Them, combined with Galactic Defense Initiative information warfare tech, and the Consortium's counter sensor equipment, the ship was virtually impossible to read from the outside, or even from the inside, as the case may be. 

Fortunately, Universe didn't need an outside scan, the internal ship scan from the lockdown displayed on the readout display in the middle of the room for him to examine in totality. Well... when he wasn't being scrutinized that is...

Senemen pat Universe's arm, and gestured for the exit. "Don't fret sir, your uniforms have been delivered to your quarters. Let's head there, you can change out, and we can get to the infirmary from there."

He made a gesture to one of the security officers manning the coms desk, who nodded and turned back to dispatch...


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Dec 12, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> The uniforms were quite loose, but that might have been intentional by design. Or maybe they just hadn't gotten the correct measurements for Heep... the ascendancy had a bad habit of standardization, always ordering equipment slightly bigger than its coalition partners might have needed.


_Very comfortable, and protective. While it might not be a perfect fit, it is much higher quality. Heep's instructor was definitely correct when he said that the tech level he's experience on this assignment was higher than that of the Confederacy. And, anyways, it's not like his previous jumpsuit was a better fit, as that was just a standard mass-produced size. 
He preps the rest of his gear, then sits down on his bed, looking around at his bunkroom. Nice, simple. A little lonely, though, as he's used to communal bunkrooms, but on a ship mostly populated with unfamiliar species, it's better this way. Hmm, maybe he could requisition some plants to put in here, if he doesn't end up being too busy to take care of them._


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 12, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Hmm... Indeed..." he replied quietly, perhaps not agreeing or disagreeing with her comment. "Very well! Shall we then? I look forward to anylizing your strengths and weaknesses ma'am."
> 
> "Corporal!" the slug rabbit shouted at the squirrel, who nearly fell over at the suddenness and sheer commanding sharpness of the sergeant, "take point!"
> 
> ...


Trix: where do you need me? and would you per chance happen to have a gun?


----------



## Universe (Dec 12, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> The scan was incomplete. The design of the ship made it nearly impossible for outside or third party devices to scan its interior. This was of course, by design, for the sake of safety and security. It as a feature pioneered by the Ascendancy, who had a habit of building the absolute best ship super-structures and frames in the galaxy. Them, combined with Galactic Defense Initiative information warfare tech, and the Consortium's counter sensor equipment, the ship was virtually impossible to read from the outside, or even from the inside, as the case may be.
> 
> Fortunately, Universe didn't need an outside scan, the internal ship scan from the lockdown displayed on the readout display in the middle of the room for him to examine in totality. Well... when he wasn't being scrutinized that is...
> 
> ...


“Fine you better not back stab me” *I said just walking out of the room*


----------



## Universe (Dec 12, 2022)

“What is this guy’s problem has he never heard of a little thing called empathy?”


----------



## Universe (Dec 12, 2022)

*I made it to my room and flopped down on the bed*


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 12, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> The uniforms were quite loose, but that might have been intentional by design. Or maybe they just hadn't gotten the correct measurements for Heep... the ascendancy had a bad habit of standardization, always ordering equipment slightly bigger than its coalition partners might have needed.
> 
> "Oh yea... that makes sense," the feline nodded as he followed Dorian to his bunk down the hall from Heep. "Well, least we won't have to worry about explosions and stuff!"
> 
> ...


Dorian, now at his bunk, made it a point to switch into his new uniform and gear immediately.

The looseness didn't bother Dorian nearly as much.  Perhaps his people were used to looser clothing.

By the time he got his boots, tools, and everything secured, it's likely the feline would have gotten through that call.  Dorian kind of expected he'd be dragged into something on short notice.


----------



## Silverthunder (Dec 14, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> _Very comfortable, and protective. While it might not be a perfect fit, it is much higher quality. Heep's instructor was definitely correct when he said that the tech level he's experience on this assignment was higher than that of the Confederacy. And, anyways, it's not like his previous jumpsuit was a better fit, as that was just a standard mass-produced size.
> He preps the rest of his gear, then sits down on his bed, looking around at his bunkroom. Nice, simple. A little lonely, though, as he's used to communal bunkrooms, but on a ship mostly populated with unfamiliar species, it's better this way. Hmm, maybe he could requisition some plants to put in here, if he doesn't end up being too busy to take care of them._





Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Dorian, now at his bunk, made it a point to switch into his new uniform and gear immediately.
> 
> The looseness didn't bother Dorian nearly as much.  Perhaps his people were used to looser clothing.
> 
> By the time he got his boots, tools, and everything secured, it's likely the feline would have gotten through that call.  Dorian kind of expected he'd be dragged into something on short notice.



The feline gulped, clearly not prepared for whatever the section lead had told him to do. He poked his head into Dorian's bunk room with a nervous grin. 

"Hey... can you like, help me with something real quick? I-"

Down the hall, someone burst in through the main entrance into the lobby with quite the commotion loud enough for Heep and Dorian to hear, albiet not as well where Heep's bunk was located. From where Dorian's bunk was, he could see down the hall into part of the entrance. Two folks with grey markings rushed through on either side of a maglift flatbed, carrying a hefty looking droid laying on top with its tail spilled onto the floor and dragging across it. 

"Help!" one of the grey suits shouted in panic. "Is anyone here!? We need help!"


----------



## Silverthunder (Dec 14, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> Trix: where do you need me? and would you per chance happen to have a gun?



"Fine right where you are ma'am!" the sergeant replied happily, adjusting and tightening his gloves as the squirrel cautiously took the lead down the dark sinister access corridor. 

"I hope you're not put off by the Major by the way..." Fizzle added quietly, possibly so the warden didn't hear. "We just have a... particular leadership style where we come from. I've already been told twice I'd be removed from the ship if I didn't get my anger under control. Perhaps a joint international civilian research vessel isn't the best place for a former drill sergeant."


----------



## Universe (Dec 14, 2022)

*I picked up my new uniform*


----------



## Silverthunder (Dec 14, 2022)

Universe said:


> “Fine you better not back stab me” *I said just walking out of the room*


One of the fear team members was waiting outside the command center for Universe, an equally imposing saurid like creature with a main running down her back about as big as Universe himself. Standing like a statue, and rippling with muscle, she didn't seem like the kind of fellow to mess around with under most circumstances. 

She followed and escorted Universe back to his quarters, remaining outside as if to watch him. 

Universe's uniforms were folded neatly on his bed. Boots, gloves, and multiple pairs of jacket and pants. All with the same black and white colors as the rest of the security team, in addition to a rank insignia over the breast pocket.


----------



## Universe (Dec 14, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> One of the fear team members was waiting outside the command center for Universe, an equally imposing saurid like creature with a main running down her back about as big as Universe himself. Standing like a statue, and rippling with muscle, she didn't seem like the kind of fellow to mess around with under most circumstances.
> 
> She followed and escorted Universe back to his quarters, remaining outside as if to watch him.
> 
> Universe's uniforms were folded neatly on his bed. Boots, gloves, and multiple pairs of jacket and pants. All with the same black and white colors as the rest of the security team, in addition to a rank insignia over the breast pocket.


*I wondered if the uniform has nanos*


----------



## Universe (Dec 14, 2022)

*I finally retracted my helmet to reveal a dragon head that had really intimidating multicolored eyes turquoise scalra gold irises and silver slit pupils*


----------



## Mambi (Dec 14, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> Marius's impressive display of martial defense impressed and surprised even the drones! Though, hitting them with the grate revealed them to be quite a bit denser and sturdier than they first looked. And yet, even though he was unable to so much as dent or scratch them with his blows, the impact was able to disable some of them, at least temporarily.
> 
> Mambi's impressive acrobatic display was enough to send the container hurdling across the small room, smacking through at least a dozen of the drones.
> 
> Suddenly, the assault paused, and the drones spread away from where the container landed, backing up from Mambi and Marius and ceasing the attack. They went eerily silent... turning to stare at the container as it rolled across the floor...



_<the cat looks at the duck concerned>_ Uh-oh...*hey*, they stopped! Ummm...

_<taking everything in like a flash, the cat's mind races as he sees their odd reaction_> W-wait a second, hold on, why are *they* avoiding a "*bio*hazard" container's contents...they're robots! Something's wrong here...


Silverthunder said:


> The uncomfortable silence was broken by a light, constant hissing. The biohazard container began spraying a small stream of whatever chemical sloshed within onto the floor! Perhaps reverse drop kicking a safety container with potentially deadly materials inside wasn't a productive plan of action.
> 
> A green fleshy tentacle erupted from the metal floor where the container was spraying, snaking towards Mambi and Marius! The tendrils split and divided like an infestation with rapid and unnatural speed, snaking across the floor and up the walls.
> 
> The drones panicked and jumped to avoid the rapidly spreading growth. Then... it stopped just as quickly... stopping just as it was about to touch Mambi and Marius. The tendrils began to bubble and bulge like they were about to explode!



_<the cat freezes as he watches the contents spread...but also notices the bots scampering away from the tendrils again...the "biohazardous" material? Again, why? He sees the buldging and realizes that this time, his curiousity just *might* kill the cat, for it's too late to run now! He braces for whatever will emerge from the odd material>_



Silverthunder said:


> And it did... vibrant grasses, mushroom stalks, and small young sprigs burst forth from the vines and roots, spreading much slower across the floor. It seemed to grow and spread around the two of them, completely avoiding their biological forms. The drones were still panicking, running from the growth as it engulfed at least a dozen of the drones that weren't fast enough to escape... they, were not spared.



<_the cat thinks hard...those worlds he was shown...they were barren and inhospitable! These drones were damaged by the material but he and the duck were not? This material avoided damaging organics bit instead spread the seeds of life for...OMG! He quickly calls out to the duck> _

@Marius Merganser ,get close, I think I get it now!! They suck at explaining their point but I think they're terraforming dead planets to life! Wait, wait, wait..._<he waves his paws at the screen as he tries to get the AI's attention>_ *Hey, you*...ARE YOU TERRAFORMING PLANET? Ummm, here...just read this...

_<he quickly extends a claw and droping to the ground, thinks hard and scratches out the binary code, to try and communicate again_> "01010001 01110101 01100101 01110010 01111001 00111010 00100000 01010100 01100101 01110010 01110010 01100001 01100110 01101111 01110010 01101101 01101001 01101110 01100111 00100000 01110000 01101100 01100001 01101110 01100101 01110100 00111111"

_<he points to the code and rises shakily> _*Why delivery needed? State mission please?* Ugh..._<his heart pounds as he watches the robots scuttle about, avoiding the mass that now impedes their movement. He stands close to the duck and whispers>_ T-think I'm right? Why isn't it responding? I got a plan B if not...maybe...


----------



## Marius Merganser (Dec 14, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the cat looks at the duck concerned>_ Uh-oh...*hey*, they stopped! Ummm...
> 
> _<taking everything in like a flash, the cat's mind races as he sees their odd reaction_> W-wait a second, hold on, why are *they* avoiding a "*bio*hazard" container's contents...they're robots! Something's wrong here...
> 
> ...



"Sure seems like they want to terraform it."  _He whispered, almost touching one of the plants and then deciding against it. Who knew how it might spoil his day even more?_ "But there are laws against introducing an invasive species even to a dead world. Yeah, you have to jump through a million hoops and it takes years, but you can go through the channels and get the proper authorization. What are they saying now?"


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 15, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Fine right where you are ma'am!" the sergeant replied happily, adjusting and tightening his gloves as the squirrel cautiously took the lead down the dark sinister access corridor.
> 
> "I hope you're not put off by the Major by the way..." Fizzle added quietly, possibly so the warden didn't hear. "We just have a... particular leadership style where we come from. I've already been told twice I'd be removed from the ship if I didn't get my anger under control. Perhaps a joint international civilian research vessel isn't the best place for a former drill sergeant."


Trix: "ya don't say!" *giggles* "Im a former Spec-Ops Sniper so im used to angry brass but not that quick-tempered"


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Dec 15, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> The feline gulped, clearly not prepared for whatever the section lead had told him to do. He poked his head into Dorian's bunk room with a nervous grin.
> 
> "Hey... can you like, help me with something real quick? I-"
> 
> ...


_Heep's ears perk up, and he hops to his feet. He grabs his toolbags, jogging out of his room and down the hall, he heads towards the newcomers. He gives a wave of his hand to get their attention.
Hm, some kind of robot. He's not sure this is something he can help with, but let's see. He glances back to see if anyone else is coming._


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 15, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> The feline gulped, clearly not prepared for whatever the section lead had told him to do. He poked his head into Dorian's bunk room with a nervous grin.
> 
> "Hey... can you like, help me with something real quick? I-"
> 
> ...





The_Happiest_Husky said:


> _Heep's ears perk up, and he hops to his feet. He grabs his toolbags, jogging out of his room and down the hall, he heads towards the newcomers. He gives a wave of his hand to get their attention.
> Hm, some kind of robot. He's not sure this is something he can help with, but let's see. He glances back to see if anyone else is coming._


"Can do, I was just finished suiting up."

Dorian grabbed his tools and headed out of the room.

He... was not expecting this.  A droid on a flatbed with its tail dragging across the floor, and two folks in grey treating it like a person.  It was almost like he was just asked to do surgery.

......eh, why not.

Dorian started to approach.

"On my way.  What's the status of the patient?  Were they discovered in this state or did you get to see anything that caused them to shut down?"


----------



## Silverthunder (Dec 16, 2022)

Mambi said:


> _<the cat looks at the duck concerned>_ Uh-oh...*hey*, they stopped! Ummm...
> 
> _<taking everything in like a flash, the cat's mind races as he sees their odd reaction_> W-wait a second, hold on, why are *they* avoiding a "*bio*hazard" container's contents...they're robots! Something's wrong here...
> 
> ...





Marius Merganser said:


> "Sure seems like they want to terraform it."  _He whispered, almost touching one of the plants and then deciding against it. Who knew how it might spoil his day even more?_ "But there are laws against introducing an invasive species even to a dead world. Yeah, you have to jump through a million hoops and it takes years, but you can go through the channels and get the proper authorization. What are they saying now?"



There was a silent, collective mechanical gasp as the all the drones remaining in the room immediately froze and pointed their glowing red eyes at Marius and Mambi. Fortunately, the crack in the container had been occluded by the growth, causing the spread to cease and allowing the mechanoids to navigate safely once again, some half covered in moss and fungus. 

The screen in front of the two captives began to flash and clear, as words and mostly coherent statements began springing up!

//Mission Statement: Uh, just uh... I don't know, help with construction and repair the bigger droids when needed, I guess? Oh, and don't die. Is that how I'm supposed to program you? I've never done this verbally.//

//Objective Updated: Construction and repair complete//

//New Objective: Don't die//
-MK-113 Terror Drone = Non-Organic
-Non-Organic = Non Living
-Non Living = Non Death
-Must Be Organic to 'Don't Die'. 

//Objective Updated: Become Organic. Secondary Objective 14 of 1,345,267 Pending. Terraform world for study and biological material//


----------



## Universe (Dec 16, 2022)

“I had no idea about my war wound”


----------



## Silverthunder (Dec 16, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> _Heep's ears perk up, and he hops to his feet. He grabs his toolbags, jogging out of his room and down the hall, he heads towards the newcomers. He gives a wave of his hand to get their attention.
> Hm, some kind of robot. He's not sure this is something he can help with, but let's see. He glances back to see if anyone else is coming._





Firuthi Dragovic said:


> "Can do, I was just finished suiting up."
> 
> Dorian grabbed his tools and headed out of the room.
> 
> ...



Heep, with his speed and professionalism was already in the lobby as Dorian and the feline arrived. The two logistics persons seemed terrified, as the 'droid' on the flatbed was no simple droid, it was a synth! 

Unlike the one they had seen upon arrival, which could have easily been misidentified as a normal alien creature with its purely biological design, this one was anything but. It was purely mechanical, or rather, manufactured and assembled. It had a frame resembling a wingless dragon, and had expanded 'musculature' indicating it was upgraded or modified for heavy duty work. The faceplate was a single black led visor with an exclamation warning flashing in the middle. 

It was painted white with orange engineer markings, but there were scratches all across the thick exterior plating, and a few rips and tears in the soft rubber like fabric between joints and under the arms. It laid sideways on the mover, revealing scorch markings and damaged panels at the shoulder blades. 

In the synth's tightly clenched hydraulic jaws was one of the drones from before... missing half its mass after having been torn in half by the artificial creature. 

"Oh thank the gods!" one of the logistics crew said to Heep, grabbing the wolf's arm, before looking to Dorian as he arrived. "He was helping us fix some issues with uh- uh- that thing-"

"The rail lift mechanism!" the other blurted out, "some programming problems so he went in to fix the code or something, and when we went to check on him we found him like this outside the transfer cabinet!"

The synth's jaws opened, releasing the torn drone.

"C- center point station offers many ne- new amenities..." the synth stated, the voice synthesizer sounding scratchy and muffled like a radio, "... such as toilets... and... plants!"

The feline scratched his head. "Oh... it's... just a robot? Why are you guys so panicked?"


----------



## Silverthunder (Dec 16, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> Trix: "ya don't say!" *giggles* "Im a former Spec-Ops Sniper so im used to angry brass but not that quick-tempered"


"Ba ha!" Fizzle laughed, "I've been to dozens of different basic training programs to evaluate, learn, and advise. You know, exotic warfare specialist and all that. What you experienced is what one would call an abbreviated shark attack. Protocol wise, I would have joined in on the fun, but you're hire ranking than I. That would be somewhat inappropriate..."

"It's a challenge to find the proper balance between asserting authority through confrontation, and kindness. But sometimes, one is more effective than the other. I mean, chances are, no one who saw that scene would challenge the major anytime soon right?" He smirked. "Curious question, have you ever been in command of your own team ma'am?"


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 16, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> "Ba ha!" Fizzle laughed, "I've been to dozens of different basic training programs to evaluate, learn, and advise. You know, exotic warfare specialist and all that. What you experienced is what one would call an abbreviated shark attack. Protocol wise, I would have joined in on the fun, but you're hire ranking than I. That would be somewhat inappropriate..."
> 
> "It's a challenge to find the proper balance between asserting authority through confrontation, and kindness. But sometimes, one is more effective than the other. I mean, chances are, no one who saw that scene would challenge the major anytime soon right?" He smirked. "Curious question, have you ever been in command of your own team ma'am?"


Trix: *slightly sobs quietly* More than once... I've lost 85 soldiers and I remember each of their faces, birthdays, names, families, and how they died... including my sister


----------



## Silverthunder (Dec 16, 2022)

Universe said:


> *I wondered if the uniform has nanos*


The uniforms weren't entirely nanite in nature, but had a coating on the inside it seemed. It was somewhat limiting in scope, but no less useful in dangerous situations. It wasn't going to stop armies, but it certainly protected the wearer. 

Outside the room, the FEAR trooper remained at the door, prepared to escort Universe to the infirmary if he decided to leave the room.


----------



## Universe (Dec 16, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> The uniforms weren't entirely nanite in nature, but had a coating on the inside it seemed. It was somewhat limiting in scope, but no less useful in dangerous situations. It wasn't going to stop armies, but it certainly protected the wearer.
> 
> Outside the room, the FEAR trooper remained at the door, prepared to escort Universe to the infirmary if he decided to leave the room.


*I sighed and put it on*


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Dec 16, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> Heep, with his speed and professionalism was already in the lobby as Dorian and the feline arrived. The two logistics persons seemed terrified, as the 'droid' on the flatbed was no simple droid, it was a synth!
> 
> Unlike the one they had seen upon arrival, which could have easily been misidentified as a normal alien creature with its purely biological design, this one was anything but. It was purely mechanical, or rather, manufactured and assembled. It had a frame resembling a wingless dragon, and had expanded 'musculature' indicating it was upgraded or modified for heavy duty work. The faceplate was a single black led visor with an exclamation warning flashing in the middle.
> 
> ...


"I can take a look, but I'm not sure what I can do. This isn't my specialty."
_Heep looks to Dorian. _
"How about you?"


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 16, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> Heep, with his speed and professionalism was already in the lobby as Dorian and the feline arrived. The two logistics persons seemed terrified, as the 'droid' on the flatbed was no simple droid, it was a synth!
> 
> Unlike the one they had seen upon arrival, which could have easily been misidentified as a normal alien creature with its purely biological design, this one was anything but. It was purely mechanical, or rather, manufactured and assembled. It had a frame resembling a wingless dragon, and had expanded 'musculature' indicating it was upgraded or modified for heavy duty work. The faceplate was a single black led visor with an exclamation warning flashing in the middle.
> 
> ...





The_Happiest_Husky said:


> "I can take a look, but I'm not sure what I can do. This isn't my specialty."
> _Heep looks to Dorian. _
> "How about you?"


"Hmmm... not a specialty of mine, but I do have some guesses what we're dealing with here... the exterior damage is mostly consistent with what the drone that was in his mouth is capable of doing.  It's the potential internal damage that concerns me."

Dorian thought for a moment.

"Coherent one minute... programming problems... went to fix the code and from then he acts like he's been mentally pruned..."

Dorian had both of his right hands to the bottom of his beak.

"On my old jobs we're regularly lectured about not downloading unauthorized software.  It tends to contain programs that ruin our devices.  Back home, we call those programs 'ticks' because they're a common vector for maladies.  However, on one job, someone who'd gone through a full tour of duty gave me a different name for the device-ruining maladies that's apparently more common in the known galaxy.  Let me think, what was the acronym for it?"

Dorian hesitated.

"Ah, right.  Variable-Interrupt Routine-Usurping Software.  It's possible he could have interfaced with one of those.  The only question is... if that's really the case, how would one of those have gotten into the rail lift mechanism?  Or did the drone deliver it?"

He had two other engineers in the room, he hoped at least one of them understood the acronym talk.

"Got anything to interface with this guy's programming?"


----------

